# Thread des users de l'aurore....



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2003)

Il y a déjà un thread pour les "users de la nuit", alors pourquoi pas un thread pour les "users de l'aurore" (entre 6 H et 8 H le matin)...
On pourrait y déposer délicatement nos petits bonjours et nos voeux d'excellente journée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




...ça ne fait pas de mal et c'est gratos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, bonne et excellente journée à toutes et tous !!!

Et pour bien débuter la journée, (et à titre exceptionnel, bien entendu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je vous offre un petit "Credence" bien tassé pour vous réveiller...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2003)

Très agréable ce petit thread qui sent bon le café et la fraîcheur du petit matin.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Agréable aussi de pouvoir converser avec une personne que j'apprécie et qui me le rend bien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne journée à toi Thebig ! 
ps : n'oublie pas d'aller chercher la pièce commandée pour la machine à laver...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *
ps : n'oublie pas d'aller chercher la pièce commandée pour la machine à laver... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ouf ! Merci de me l'avoir rappelé !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Ouf ! Merci de me l'avoir rappelé !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Je t'en prie.....


----------



## barbarella (25 Avril 2003)

Bonjour Thebig, excellente initiative ce thread, je te souhaite une très belle journée.

_hier soir tu étais avtivement recherché sur le forum OSX[/b], il faudrait rassurer tout le monde en te manifestant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je pense que la journée sera belle pour tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2003)

Bisous Barbarella ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...et passe une excellente journée dans la joie et la bonne humeur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je fais un saut sur OSX !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2003)

Bonjour les diurnes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que votre journée vous soit douce et agréable


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> *
Que votre journée vous soit douce et agréable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...déjà 18° - un soleil qui commence à pointer...elle sera même excellente...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amitiés, Petit Scarabée !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...déjà 18° - un soleil qui commence à pointer...elle sera même excellente...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amitiés, Petit Scarabée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Amitiés mon Big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ici le ciel est légérement voilé, mais je vais aller faire mes 12 km à pied quand même.
@ plusse


----------



## barbarella (25 Avril 2003)

Trop tard tant pis à demain


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Trop tard tant pis à demain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tidju ! déjà 8 heures..... on ferme !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A demain.....


----------



## bebert (26 Avril 2003)

Bonjour, je suis un newbie.
Je ne sais pas si je pose la question au bon endroit.
Le matin, est-ce que vous l'avez thread ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2003)

Cafééé, Caféééé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon il est où l'ami ricoré ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salut Foguenne


----------



## Foguenne (26 Avril 2003)

Après une nuit perfusionnelle, je vais aller me coucher, je ne serais pas à l'heure pour le petit déj, mais bien pour l'apéro. Malheureusement, Belgacom n'a toujours pas branché le téléphone dans ma cabane donc je ne posterais pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vous souhaite un agréable w-e.


----------



## Foguenne (26 Avril 2003)

Salut petit Scarab, bien dormi où pas dormi ?


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Avril 2003)

'

Nocturne ou diurne, moi je sais plus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah si je sais, je vais aller me coucher en fait.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










'+


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Salut petit Scarab, bien dormi où pas dormi ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bien dormi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Comment vas tu ? encore au travail !

Bonne nuit Gognol


----------



## barbarella (26 Avril 2003)

*BONJOUR A TOUS QUI VEUT UN PETIT CAFE ?*


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *






BONJOUR A TOUS QUI VEUT UN PETIT CAFE ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

Hé, ho, doucement, je vais dormir moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## legritch (28 Avril 2003)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Avril 2003)

Bonjour à Toutes et Tous ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Que la bonne humeur fasse vibrer nos petits coeurs à l'unisson malgré la grisaille qui sévit à l'extérieur ce matin ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...
Bonne et excellente journée..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Oufti Legritch ! déjà au taf ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Avril 2003)

Présent ! 

Debout là dedans !!! 


















Un thé et qu'çà saute !!!


----------



## legritch (28 Avril 2003)

[hors sujet]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *Oufti Legritch ! déjà au taf ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
Maintenant je suis au taf! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Là j'étais plutôt au saut du lit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/hors sujet]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

Grisaille ce matin .... il pleut sur Bruxelles !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est parti pour la journée !!
Mais, bonne journée à Toutes et Tous ...quand même...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Grisaille ce matin .... il pleut sur Bruxelles !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est parti pour la journée !!
Mais, bonne journée à Toutes et Tous ...quand même... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Pareil à Lyon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fait un temps à rester au lit !! 
Dommage qu'il faille se lever pour poster des conneries au bar MacG


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 
Dommage qu'il faille se lever pour poster des conneries au bar MacG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Arrrff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
Je suis même arrivé une demi-heure plus tôt pour prendre mes photos..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si on m'avait surpris, j'aurais bien eu l'air con!!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Arrrff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
Je suis même arrivé une demi-heure plus tôt pour prendre mes photos..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si on m'avait surpris, j'aurais bien eu l'air con!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pour dans qq jours que je m'inquiéte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maintenant que certains on commencé à se dévoiler l'ascencion est innevitable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Genre "in bed whith..." Sir Mac Gregor


----------



## Foguenne (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Genre "in bed whith..." Sir Mac Gregor  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Héhé,mdr... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Te veel is te veel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vous souhaite une agréable journée.


----------



## Foguenne (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Arrrff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
Je suis même arrivé une demi-heure plus tôt pour prendre mes photos..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si on m'avait surpris, j'aurais bien eu l'air con!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Elles sont excellentes!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

Bonne et excellente journée à Toutes et Tous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bon ! aujourd'hui je vais être un peu plus calme : nouveau serveur Lotus Notes à installer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais, heureusement, j'ai mes assistants :






ps : le gars que vous ne connaissez pas avec Kernic et Panel, c'est Bugsy, notre spécialiste Lotus Notes...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

Bisous à Toutes et Tous ....!!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Bisous à Toutes et Tous ....!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















* 

[/QUOTE]

En forme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Biiiiiiisous


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Bisous à Toutes et Tous ....!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















* 

[/QUOTE]

Héhé, bonne journée et bon w-e à tous, je vous quitte pour quelques jours, amusez-vous bien.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2003)

Quoi ! on vient d'arriver et t'as déjà un poids sur l'estomac !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Chochotte va !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























Excellente journée à Toutes et Tous !!!


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (4 Mai 2003)

c'est génial ces peluches je suis plié!


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *(...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

Ah... je vois que TheBig roule en Toyota. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je peux pas poster à un autre moment ici... je dors, le matin entre 6 heures et 8 heures.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2003)

Bonne et excellente journée à Toutes et Tous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon ! Tu démarres au lieu de raconter des niaiseries.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2003)

We all live in a nice iSubmarine...!!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2003)

...Je peux le faire !!!...


----------



## barbarella (5 Mai 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, un petit café ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bonjour tout le monde, un petit café ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
Bonjour Barbarella !!!!
Avec plaisir et un peu de sucre !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bonne journée !!!


----------



## barbarella (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Bonjour Barbarella !!!!
Avec plaisir et un peu de sucre !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bonne journée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Bonjour Thebig,

Le café est prêt, tu n'as plus qu'à aller te le servir


----------



## macelene (5 Mai 2003)

Bonjour à Tutti, 
manque les tartines croustillantes avec une bonne confiotte de citrons de Nice!!!!!!
excellente journée, profitez du soleil.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * ...Je peux le faire !!!... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]













______





 Bonne journée tous


----------



## Sebang (5 Mai 2003)

Bonjour à tous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon il est 15h17 chez moi, mais comme on doit se ralier à la majorité... Je post ici maintenant !

Enfin bon, c'est pas tout ça, après avoir bien bossé hier soir, je rempile pour cet aprem et pour la soirée...
Bonne journée à tous, moi je vais bosser....


----------



## barbarella (6 Mai 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, il fait un temps magnifique, il faut en profiter.

Le café est prêt, les toasts tout chaud, *DEBOUT LA DEDANS*


----------



## barbarella (6 Mai 2003)

Bonjour Thebig déjà d'attaque


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bonjour Thebig déjà d'attaque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]







Bonjour Barbarella !!!
...une pêche d'enfer ce matin !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Grande et belle journée pour toi !


----------



## bebert (6 Mai 2003)

Amis flooders bonjour !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quel est le programme de la journée ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Amis flooders bonjour !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quel est le programme de la journée ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Salut Bébert !
Pour moi, programme calme aujourd'hui ... déjà que je me suis fait remarquer ce matin en photographiant un panneau indicateur avec une souris à bout de bras... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (voir : "elles étaient mes amies...") -


----------



## bebert (6 Mai 2003)

En parlant de panneau, je prépare une petite surprise hihihi !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * En parlant de panneau, je prépare une petite surprise hihihi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Je commence à préparer K&amp;P psychologiquement...


----------



## bebert (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Je commence à préparer K&amp;P psychologiquement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu peux les rassurer, je n'apparaitrai pas sur la photo !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * En parlant de panneau, je prépare une petite surprise hihihi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Je sais qu'il est ou trop tard ou trop tôt pour poster ici, mais elle est ou ta surprise...????????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je nystagmuse à fond à force de la chercher !!!!!!


----------



## bebert (7 Mai 2003)

Attends, je peux pas faire "mon coup" pendant les heures de bureau ! J'attend que le personnel s'en aille !
Et puis c'est le thread de l'aurore ici, théoriquement il est fermé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Patience !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> *
Patience !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
OK ! et chhhhhtttt ! J'attendrai l'aurore comme un chien attend son os (mais pourquoi je dis ça maintenant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...


----------



## bebert (7 Mai 2003)

TADAAAAAAAAAAA !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * TADAAAAAAAAAAA !
* 

[/QUOTE]
Arrrfffffffffffffff !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...ça valait le coup d'attendre.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Encore une à encadrer arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est vrai qu'il valait mieux attendre qu'il n'y ait plus personne autour de toi ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2003)

En plus, beau travail de préparation.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2003)

Bon c'est pas tout de plaisanter, mais il faut débuter la journée....!!!!!
J'espère qu'elle sera excellente pour tout le monde...
...Bon courage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ps pour Bébert : je me suis encore bien marré ce matin avec ta photo !!! hihi


----------



## bebert (7 Mai 2003)

Bonjour theBig ! bonjour à toutes et tous !


----------



## Luc G (7 Mai 2003)

Salut Bebert. On fait dans la délation, maintenant ??


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

Bonjour à Toutes et à Tous !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Que le temps passe vite quand même....


----------



## zele (8 Mai 2003)

Hi TheBig !! Kiss !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Excellente djournée à tous !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

Oh ! Zele !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... ça fait bien longtemps !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Que ta journée soit excellente.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amitiés !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

De leur côté, K&amp;P ont bien commencé la journée !!!


----------



## barbarella (8 Mai 2003)

Bonjour, bonjour, tout le monde, allez debout c'est l'heure


----------



## obiwan67 (8 Mai 2003)

bonjour

heu je viens juste de te lire je suis pas encore couché c'est grave docteur ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2003)

Bisous à toutes et tous !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Que la journée soit merveilleuse et nous apporte son lot de bonheur et de joie ...Arfffff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : je me sens pêchu ce matin !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Mai 2003)

Ah !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 çà fait plaisir au moins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non dans 1 heure, pensez à moi : je serai en train de plancher sur un sujet d'examens ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée à vous sous ce temps magni... ma foi c'est bien grisé !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *Non dans 1 heure, pensez à moi : je serai en train de plancher sur un sujet d'examens ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Bonne M....... ! Finn - on pensera à toi...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Mai 2003)

Au fait nous nous sommes enfin décidés pour le grand défix : nous comptons présenter  *Petit-Pas* que vous pourrez voir lundi (si notre flooder du clan M4K a pas oublié l'appareil photo ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





J'en profites pour passer un petit message personel sur la chanson suivante de C Jérome : Kamkil !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Désolé pour hier soir mais çà voulait pas se connecter, un problème de "patch" je crois ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais çà va maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez DJ lance la musique


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Bonne M....... ! Finn - on pensera à toi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

euh mer....nonononon faut surtout pas dire çà !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pas contre n'oubliez pas prerima : elle est dans la mouise comme moi


----------



## toph (10 Mai 2003)

Salut à tous ,
bon WE surtout à ceux qui vont affronté ces deux jours au boulot (Foguenne). A lundi !!!


----------



## barbarella (10 Mai 2003)

Bonjour, bonne journée, bon samedi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2003)

Allez une fois ! Bonne journée ensoleillée à toutes et tous...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2003)

Bon dimanche à tous !!!


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (11 Mai 2003)

ouep et bonne fetes a toutes les mamans...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> * ouep et bonne fetes a toutes les mamans...   * 

[/QUOTE]
Bien vu TPPLT !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Que les belges n'oublient pas leurs mamans ce dimanche !!!
...pour les mamans françaises, encore une semaine de patience...


----------



## maousse (12 Mai 2003)

TheBig, je t'envie le gros bisou que t'ont fait kernic et panel pour te réconforter comme tous les lundis matins...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Profites-en bien tant que Paul n'est pas intervenu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







joyeux lundi ensoileillé tout de même


----------



## toph (12 Mai 2003)

Alors Maouse si tôt t'es fou tu vas être malade  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










  En tout cas bonne journée à tous !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2003)

Salut les matineux !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Excellente journée à Toutes et Tous !!!


----------



## barbarella (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Salut les matineux !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Excellente journée à Toutes et Tous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Le café et les toasts sont prêts


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2003)

Bonjour Barbarella et bonjour à "tout le monde"...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Toujours aussi matinale à ce que je vois !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le soleil pointe déjà à l'horizon ... à la radio un petit Fleetwood Mac ... une bonne odeur de café et de toasts encore chauds ... rien que du bon !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cette journée sera divine...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amitiés !


----------



## barbarella (13 Mai 2003)

Amitiés, Thebig, tu es tombé du lit


----------



## Le Gognol (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *Toujours aussi matinale à ce que je vois !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Le fait de poster ici ne veut pas forcément dire que l'on est matinal... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée, je vais me coucher ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## barbarella (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * 

Le fait de poster ici ne veut pas forcément dire que l'on est matinal... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée, je vais me coucher ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+   * 

[/QUOTE]

Boone nuit


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mai 2003)

Bonne journée Kernic ! (désolé panel, j't'aime moins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Ouh, je sens que ça va pas plaire à tout le monde ça.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

_mignonnettes cé pitites souris, elles plairaient bien à ma minette "pitchinette"_http://homepage.mac.com/pitchinette/PhotoAlbum2.html





bijour et touté bonné journée ensoleillée à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pititre @+

amitiés et plus pour les intimes...


----------



## aricosec (13 Mai 2003)

bonjour,excuser moi,je ne sais pas l'heure qu'il est
est il ? ,n'est il pas ? l'aurore ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
_" ah tu sais moi sans mes lunettes ! "_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * Bonne journée Kernic ! (désolé panel, j't'aime moins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Ouh, je sens que ça va pas plaire à tout le monde ça.  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2003)

Bonne journée à tous les matineux !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je crois que je vais vous fiche la paix pendant quelques jours : ce matin je reçois 2 PB alu 12" pour le marketing et je dois les configurer avec Jaguar... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Rendez-vous donc sur le forum Mac 0SX jusqu'à nouvel ordre.....Arf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Amitiés...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : et merci d'avance pour l'aide que je ne manquerais pas de solliciter...!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Mai 2003)

Pleure pas Panel, j'me mets à la mode cro$oft, je fais des poissons d'avril en mai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *Rendez-vous donc sur le forum Mac 0SX jusqu'à nouvel ordre....  * 

[/QUOTE]
La honte


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> *
La honte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...je sais !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Mai 2003)

Tidju ! 6H30 ............. le temps de vous souhaiter comme d'habitude une belle et excellente journée avec beaucoup de joie, de bonheur et d'amour...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : et par la même occasion, un peu de fric pour upgrader nos petits macs chéris !!!


----------



## barbarella (15 Mai 2003)

Bonjour Thebig, bonjour à tous, très belle journée ensoleillée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Mai 2003)

Bizz Barbarella !!! et bon courage pour la journée !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Mai 2003)

Bonne journée à tous (et à K &amp; P par la même occasion).
Et à demain matin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Mai 2003)

Salut Dark Templar ! Bonne journée et bisous de K&amp;P (smac !) qui sont un peu à la bourre ce matin !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Mai 2003)

trop tard, je suis déjà parti !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2003)

yep! bin voilà !  j'suis encore et toujours là ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je me suis loupée avec mon réveil (omis de l'enclancher) et ai manqué mon rencard avec le lever du soleil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah c'est pas grave j'le verrai demain à 5h45 

ici, fait grand beau, pas un nuage à l'horizon et 3° ce matin

sur ce je vous souhaite à tous et toutes une excellente djourn'  remplie de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 @ plus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> *
et 3° ce matin
* 

[/QUOTE]
Salut Oupsy !!! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ... fait pas chaud chez toi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Du temps à sortir avec sa couette !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne et excellente journée...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (15 Mai 2003)

Bonjour à tous !


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * .... et ai manqué mon rencard avec le lever du soleil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah c'est pas grave j'le verrai demain à 5h45 ....
* 

[/QUOTE]

N'oublie pas l'éclipse de lune demain matin.


----------



## bebert (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr /> * Bonjour à tous !

N'oublie pas l'éclipse de lune demain matin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pétard ! J'ai cru que c'était ce matin ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci pour l'info !


----------



## aricosec (16 Mai 2003)

excuser moi,mais je ne suis pas sur d'etre reveillé de bonne heure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










alors bonne journée quand meme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arfff......


----------



## barbarella (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * excuser moi,mais je ne suis pas sur d'etre reveillé de bonne heure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










alors bonne journée quand meme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arfff...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben t'as vu l'heure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour arico, et bonjour à tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mai 2003)

Avec tous ceux qui perdent la notion du temps, j'allais oublier de vous souhaiter une excellente journée .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...et pour ceux qui vont entrer en exams : "que la Force soit avec vous !"


----------



## barbarella (16 Mai 2003)

Salut Thebig, bonne journée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est sympa ces saluts du matin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mai 2003)

Bonne journée Barbarella !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Mai 2003)

Merci theBig, moi mon bac de français c'est le vendredi 13, cool, chuis sur que je vais le réussir.

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mai 2003)

Amitiés Dark Templar et courage pour la journée....!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : et M........ j'ai oublié K&amp;P à la maison !!! ça va barder ce soir...


----------



## tomtom (16 Mai 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il fait beau, c'est vendredi et j'ai bien dormi.

Que demander de plus, elle est pas belle la vie?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> *Que demander de plus, elle est pas belle la vie? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Salut Tomtom !
...ça fait plaisir de voir que tu "pètes" la forme !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Bonne journée !!!


----------



## barbarella (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Bonjour tout le monde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il fait beau, c'est vendredi et j'ai bien dormi.

Que demander de plus, elle est pas belle la vie? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Contente pour toi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Mai 2003)

Tidju ! Je suis en retard .........!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Que cela ne vous empêche pas de passer un excellent samedi..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : pour moi, ce midi, soupe à la grimace et pâté de gueule...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 .... mas ça va passer ... comme tout d'ailleurs !!!


----------



## barbarella (19 Mai 2003)

Bonjour à tous,

Auujourd'hui, c'est lundi, le début d'une longue semaine, il pleut, il fait froid, des grèves sont annoncées. Alors restons tous au lit et n'affrontons pas courageusement le travail qui nous attend


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mai 2003)

Bonjour Barbarella !
Trop tard pour moi ... je suis déjà arrivé au boulot !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Alors, bonne journée quand même à toutes et tous !!!


----------



## barbarella (19 Mai 2003)

Bonjour Thebig, je m'en veux, j'aurais dû poster plus tôt


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Mai 2003)

Déjà au taf thebig ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi pas encore, je sens que ça va être agréable d'y aller sous la flotte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, (même si ça peut paraître un peu hypocrite avec un temps pareil), bonne journée à vous 2 (puisqu'il y a personne d'autre à venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## barbarella (19 Mai 2003)

Bonne journée Dark Templar, n'oublies pas ton parapluie


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bonne journée Dark Templar, n'oublies pas ton parapluie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
J'ai eu les chaussures mouillées toute la journée, c'était super agrèable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En plus j'avais 6 H de cours en moins, ça vallait vraiment ps la peine de venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, aujourd'hui est un autre jour alors bonne journée à tous (c'est fou ce que c'est original les posts de ce thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Quand est-ce que K &amp; P passent nous voir, thebig ?


----------



## barbarella (20 Mai 2003)

Bonjour Dark Templar, bonjour Thebig (une panne d'oreiller ?) bonjour à tous et à toutes.

Bonne nouvelle, il ne pleut pas (mais ça ne saurait durer)

Bonne journée tout le monde


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Mai 2003)

Avec un peu de retard (!) : Bonjour Barbarella, Dark Templar et tous les autres (excepté un !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













)
ps : je plaisante, même à "lui" je souhaite une excellente et bénéfique journée...


----------



## abba zaba (20 Mai 2003)

Je n'osait pas poster ici hors délai, mais puisque le grand patron de ce thread se le permet.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Très bonne journée à tous !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * Je n'osait pas poster ici hors délai, mais puisque le grand patron de ce thread se le permet.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Très bonne journée à tous ! 



* 

[/QUOTE]

idem... hi hi hi


----------



## toph (21 Mai 2003)

Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mai 2003)

Bonne journée à toi aussi Toph ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me permets tout comme de poster avant l'heure ici. Pourquoi ? Je sais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez bon courage à tous !

Je vous dis à plus tard


----------



## maousse (21 Mai 2003)

un p'tit ricoré ? Désolé, j'ai pas de pain ni de croissants...


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * un p'tit ricoré ? Désolé, j'ai pas de pain ni de croissants... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Jene mange que des céréales pour le moment, donc je ne t'en veux pas trop.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mai 2003)

Tidju, les lève-tôt !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bonne, excellente et paisible journée à Toutes et Tous......


----------



## maousse (21 Mai 2003)

lève-tôt, couche-tard, c'est une question de cycle.... Il "suffit" de synchroniser avec le reste de la journée, c'est ça le plus dur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bonne journée


----------



## barbarella (21 Mai 2003)

Bonjour à tous et très bonne journée, on est nombreux aujourd'hui, faut refaire du café, qui s'en occupe ?


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *faut refaire du café, qui s'en occupe ?    * 

[/QUOTE]Désolé, chuis trop faineant


----------



## barbarella (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * Désolé, chuis trop faineant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors, pas de café


----------



## tomtom (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Alors, pas de café 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas de café, journée ratée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sans rire, bonne journée à tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mai 2003)

Salut Tomtom !
...n'oublie pas que tes fans t'attendent dans "à la façon des grands peintres..." ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Bonne et excellente journée...!


----------



## tomtom (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Salut Tomtom !
...n'oublie pas que tes fans t'attendent dans "à la façon des grands peintres..." ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Bonne et excellente journée...!  * 

[/QUOTE]

héhé, hihi


----------



## bebert (21 Mai 2003)

Bien le bonjour !


----------



## toph (22 Mai 2003)

Salut à tous , que cette journée pluvieuse se termine au moins avec un rayon de soleil


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr /> *    Salut à tous , que cette journée pluvieuse se termine au moins avec un rayon de soleil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
Comment ça pluvieuse ?
Chez moi il ne pleut pas, il fait seulement un temps pourri (nuages bas dans tout le ciel, froid), mais il ne pleut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
A part ça, bonne journée (quand-même), pour moi, c'est encore jour de grève, j'espère que j'aurais pas trop de cours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## barbarella (22 Mai 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde. Une jolie journée de mai commence, avec pulls et parapluies, les transports seront incertains, à part ça tout ira bien.

Qui veut un café ?


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Mai 2003)

Pour moi, pas de problème au niveau du transport.
Par contre après, c'est débrouilez-vous, le midi on vous file du pain du beurre du jambon des chips et vous vous faites un sandwich (les chips, c'est pas pour mettre dans le sandwich, c'est à côte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donc je veux bien un peu de café, merci d'avance barbarella.


----------



## barbarella (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> *
Donc je veux bien un peu de café, merci d'avance barbarella.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens voilà le paquet, il n'y a plus qu'a le moudre* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*Desproges


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Mai 2003)

Aïe, je pars dans 2 minutes, c'est fichu pour moi.
Bon, demain faurdra s'y prendre plus tôt.


----------



## barbarella (23 Mai 2003)

Bonjour


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bonjour   * 

[/QUOTE]
Bonjour Barbarella !!!
...et excellent vendredi !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Mai 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mai 2003)

Salut Dark !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que cette journée t'apporte joie et bonheur !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : je vais encore passer pour un ringard mais je m'en fiche...!!!


----------



## toph (23 Mai 2003)

avec un peu de retard , bonne journée à tous !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mai 2003)

Bonjour Toph !
Excellente journée à toi !!!


----------



## barbarella (23 Mai 2003)

Bon, je recommence, le premier n'était pas réussi.

Bonjour à tous et à toutes, que la journée soit clémente et douce


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Mai 2003)

Je me disais aussi qu'il me mettait mal à l'aise ton premier bonjour


----------



## anntraxh (23 Mai 2003)

bonjour à tout le monde


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mai 2003)

Salut anntraxh !
Bonne journée à toi aussi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : pas mal ce thread ... on peut flooder à l'aise sous le couvert de la convivialité...ni vu ni connu !!! Arf


----------



## anntraxh (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Salut anntraxh !
Bonne journée à toi aussi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : pas mal ce thread ... on peut flooder à l'aise sous le couvert de la convivialité...ni vu ni connu !!! Arf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
merci...





 "flooder", si j'ai bien compris , vu que je suis encore novice, c'est poster plein de messages pour faire monter son "quota"?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * 
merci...





 "flooder", si j'ai bien compris , vu que je suis encore novice, c'est poster plein de messages pour faire monter son "quota"?



* 

[/QUOTE]
Exact !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Le flooding est un procédé répréhensible, qui, s'il était puni de mort verrait le nombre des posteurs habituels du Bar passer de quelques centaines d'unités à 1 ou 2 ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : merci de m'avoir permis de flooder pour répondre à ta question !


----------



## anntraxh (23 Mai 2003)

floodons z'alors ...

lave  toi, émerge !!!

euhhhhh non,

lève toi et  marche !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












faut que je me casse ...  a+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * floodons z'alors ...
lave  toi, émerge !!!
euhhhhh non,
lève toi et  marche !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












faut que je me casse ...  a+   * 

[/QUOTE]
...tu apprends vite !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






et quelle énergie en plus !


----------



## bebert (23 Mai 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde ! Et bienvenue à Annthrax ! (ça fiche la trouille son pseudo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mai 2003)

Salut Bébert !!!!
...Déjà au poste...??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Bonne journée !


----------



## Luc G (23 Mai 2003)

Incapable de respecter les délais ce bebert, ici comme ailleurs. Bonjour tout le monde.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mai 2003)

Salut Luc ! Et bonne journée...


----------



## krystof (24 Mai 2003)

J'vous est tous grillé sur ce coup.
Bonjour à tous, excellente et heureuse journée.
Bon, bah on est samedi, faut pas déconner. Je retourne me coucher.


----------



## toph (24 Mai 2003)

salut à tous , profitez bien de votre WE et à lundi !


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Mai 2003)

Alors déjà Krystof, t'aurais pu attendre une minute pour nous griller en beauté, parceque là, tu l'as fait en trichant donc ça compte pas.

Ensuite, bon week-end à tous, et puis c'est tout ce que j'ai à dire.


----------



## barbarella (24 Mai 2003)

Bonjour à tous, que la journée soit douce et prospère.

Thé ou café ?


----------



## krystof (24 Mai 2003)

Thé. De préférence Grand Yunan, avec une eau minérale chauffée à à peine 100 degrés. Laisser infuser 5 à 7 minutes, servir, c'est prêt !


----------



## barbarella (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Thé. De préférence Grand Yunan, avec une eau minérale chauffée à à peine 100 degrés. Laisser infuser 5 à 7 minutes, servir, c'est prêt !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## barbarella (25 Mai 2003)

Bonjour à tous, aujourd'hui c'est dimanche, il fait beau.

La journée s'annonce belle pour toutes les Mamans, c'est la fête


----------



## sylko (26 Mai 2003)

Bon début de semaine à tout le monde.


----------



## barbarella (26 Mai 2003)

Les choses étant ce quelles sont, c'est aujourd'hui lundi, bonne journée à tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2003)

Déjà un beau soleil !!!!!
Cette journée s'annonce "olympique" !!!
Amitiés à toutes et tous !


----------



## barbarella (26 Mai 2003)

Salut Thebig, en forme ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Salut Thebig, en forme ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
...plus en forme que ça, ça n'existe pas !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bonne journée Barbarella !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *...plus en forme que ça, ça n'existe pas !!! * 

[/QUOTE]
Dans ce cas je souhaite une bonne journée à tout le monde sauf toi, puisque tu n'en a pas besoin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(ça me permet d'économiser mes "bonnes journées" pour les jours ou tu déprimeras).
Chez moi aussi il fait beau (si ça intéresse quelqu'un).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2003)

Salut Dark ! Excellente journée ensoleillée et captivante...!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2003)

...rien que le fait de me lever le matin et de constater que je suis encore vivant me met de bonne humeur...!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Mai 2003)

50 ans de bonne humeur !
bravo !
tout le monde ne peut pas en dire autant.


----------



## anntraxh (26 Mai 2003)

bonjour à tous ...Youpeeeee c'est le matin ... (arghhhhhhh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Mai 2003)

Youpee, je vais encore aller au bahut (Arrghhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











)


----------



## toph (26 Mai 2003)

Salut Barbarella , salut Thebig , salut Darck , Anntraxh et tous les autres .  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pour un lundi je vous trouve très en forme ,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 profitez un max de cette semaine de soleil .


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * 50 ans de bonne humeur !
bravo !
tout le monde ne peut pas en dire autant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est le fruit d'un long travail psychologique et d'une introspection continue.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...effet "boule de neige" : si tu es de bonne humeur, les gens autour de toi sont également de bonne humeur et les gens qui sont autour des gens qui sont autour de toi deviennent également de bonne humeur, ainsi d'ailleurs que les gens qui sont autour des gens qui sont autour des gens qui sont autour de toi ...
En clair, grâce à ta bonne humeur initiale, c'est l'univers tout entier qui rigole !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est pas beau ça !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2003)

Salut Toph !
Salut Anntraxh !
Que tout le bonheur du monde soit vôtre aujourd'hui !!!!


----------



## anntraxh (27 Mai 2003)

Et hop ! tout le monde debout! 
grand bonjour à vous ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










dites ? inscrite à Macgé depuis 10 jours, et déjà intox au point de flooder sur ce forum à 6 h du mat, c'est grave ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et je suis totalement d'accord avec le principe de la boule de neige de Thebig...alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 !


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> *dites ? inscrite à Macgé depuis 10 jours, et déjà intox au point de flooder sur ce forum à 6 h du mat, c'est grave ???  * 

[/QUOTE]
Il est encore trop tôt pour se prononcer, il y en a (Finn, krystof) qui floodent depuis le début dans le bar, dnc il y a pire que toi.
néanmoins, si ta situation s'aggrave, il faudra prévoir une cure de désintoxication. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A part ça, bonne journée à tous, qui c'est les pas de bolleux qui font pas le pont vendredi ?


----------



## barbarella (27 Mai 2003)

Bonjour anntraxh déjà au bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonne journée à toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et bonne journée à tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

Bonjour Anntraxh, Bonjour Dark !!!!
Je la sens encore une fois bien cette journée ...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Soleil à l'horizon, rosée fraîche et étincelante....rien que du bon !
...qu'elle vous apporte joie et bonheur ! ... bande de floodeurs ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...et que l'amitié soit au rendez-vous !


----------



## barbarella (27 Mai 2003)

que de beau monde, bonjour à toi aussi Dark Templar


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

Oups ! Bonjour Barbarella ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je t'ai raté de peu cette fois-ci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Excellente journée.....


----------



## barbarella (27 Mai 2003)

Bon, vous n'allez pas tous arriver un par un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, bonjour à toi Thebig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> *
dites ? inscrite à Macgé depuis 10 jours, et déjà intox au point de flooder sur ce forum à 6 h du mat, c'est grave ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]
Pas encore !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...ça commencera à devenir grave lorsque, dans la "vraie vie", tu penseras parfois à tes "potes virtuels du forum" ... on s'attache vite ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...si on m'avait dit il y à cinq ans qu'un jour je me retrouverais à saluer des "gens" que je ne connais pas et que, probablement, je ne connaîtrai jamais, et le tout à 6 H du mat ... et en plus, en le faisant de façon sincère et amicale ... j'aurais pensé de mon interlocuteur : "mais il est taré ce mec-là !"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis, on débute, tout doucement, timidement, on essaie de cerner la personnalité de celui ou celle qui se "cache" derrière son avatar ... on participe de plus en plus ... on se sent heureux de partager quelque chose (en l'occurrence notre "amour du Mac") dans l'inconnu ... et c'est parti ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Longue vie à Toi sur ce forum, Anntraxh !


----------



## barbarella (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
on se sent heureux de partager quelque chose en l'occurrence notre "amour du Mac"













Longue vie à Toi sur ce forum, Anntraxh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu n'en fais pas un peu trop Thebig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Tu n'en fais pas un peu trop Thebig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
...Euh si !!!


----------



## anntraxh (27 Mai 2003)

merci Thebig, pour tes sages considérations  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



de toute façon, ça ne m'inquiète pas tant que ça .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



passer par le bar si tôt matin me donne un peu de courage pour ma looooooooooongue journée de travail en un lieu tristounet et surtout sans Mac (horreur !) 

et votre convivialité est une chose rare et précieuse dans ce monde de brutes .... merci à tous


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Mai 2003)

C'est touchant ce que tu dis zebig, on dirait presque que tu y crois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonjour à tous ceux que j'ai pas encore salué (thebig, barbarella).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * C'est touchant ce que tu dis zebig, on dirait presque que tu y crois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
Le problème, c'est que j'y crois !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bon d'accord, mon envolée lyrique sur l'amour du Mac était un peu excessive ... mais j'ai écris ça sur ma lancée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Amitiés Dark !!!


----------



## Niconemo (27 Mai 2003)

Salut !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * Salut !  * 

[/QUOTE]
Euh Bonjour Niconemo...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...on a la tête dans le c... ce matin ???????


----------



## Sir (27 Mai 2003)

Saluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut


----------



## Niconemo (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Euh Bonjour Niconemo...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




...on a la tête dans le c... ce matin ??????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça va mieux. Le café commence à passer dans le sang. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

J'suis comme Alèm. Y m'faut mon carburant...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

Salut Sir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que la Force soit avec toi aujourd'hui ... et tous les autres jours !!!


----------



## Niconemo (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Saluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est quoi ta marque de café ?


----------



## Sir (27 Mai 2003)

A toi aussi thebig 
Ayant que deux heures de cours ca me fait c **** d'y aller


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * 
Ça va mieux * 

[/QUOTE]
Ouf ! content pour toi !


----------



## toph (27 Mai 2003)

Vachement en retard aujourd'hui , pas grave je vais prendre le temps pour le petit déjeuner avec la petite famille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon courage à tous pour cette nouvelle journée .


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

Salut toph !
Excellent petit déjeuner en famille...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bisous à tout le monde !


----------



## Sir (27 Mai 2003)

C de voir ma cherie au reveil la marque de mon café


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * C de voir ma cherie au reveil la marque de mon café   * 

[/QUOTE]
...très bon choix Sir !!!


----------



## Niconemo (27 Mai 2003)

Excellente marque. Un connaisseur


----------



## Sir (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...très bon choix Sir !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]


Merciiiiii


----------



## legritch (27 Mai 2003)

Bonne journée à tous. Qu'elle soit belle et ensoleillée (pour ça c'est bien parti!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

Bonjour Legritch !
Excellente journée pour toi aussi !!!


----------



## Luc G (27 Mai 2003)

Pour une fois, bonjour tout le monde : je croyais que ce fil était réservé aux lève-tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je demande donc officiellement l'autorisation de poster à 8h15 parce que je ne suis au boulot avant 8h que par accident (et je suis très prudent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). La routine, ça n'a pas que des défauts.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS Je ne me vexerais pas si l'autorisation m'est refusée, c'est juste pour savoir s'il y a évolution dans les horaires : je suis d'un naturel très respectueux des lois. Comme disait en gros un plus ou moins anar (Brassens peut-être mais c'est pas du tout sûr) : je traverse toujours dans les clous, j'ai pas envie d'être emmerdé par les flics.


----------



## legritch (27 Mai 2003)

Merci thebig.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avec le temps que l'on a aujourd'hui à Bruxelles, la journée va me sembler longue... Vivement les vacances...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *
Je demande donc officiellement l'autorisation de poster à 8h15 parce que je ne suis au boulot avant 8h que par accident (et je suis très prudent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). La routine, ça n'a pas que des défauts.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
Salut Luc ! Pour toi, autorisation exceptionnelle de poster n'importe quand - ou tu veux, quand tu peux ! -  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Pour Legritch : Tidju (oufti), les posts arrivent vite ... faut dire qu'on n'est qu'à quelques centaines de mètres à vol d'oiseau ....


----------



## tomtom (27 Mai 2003)

un peu en retard aussi:






à toutes et à tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

Salut Tomtom et bonne journée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : ...craquant ton pingouin !!!


----------



## krystof (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * 
Il est encore trop tôt pour se prononcer, il y en a (Finn, krystof) qui floodent depuis le début dans le bar, dnc il y a pire que toi.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Flooder, moi ? Jamais.


----------



## krystof (27 Mai 2003)

Mais alors, vraiment jamais. J'ai bien autre chose à faire que ça.


----------



## krystof (27 Mai 2003)

Au fait, bonjour à tous. Excellente journée.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

Salut Krystof et bonne journéééeeee !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

Salut a tous les flooders


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

Salut GlobalCut et bonjour !!!
Que la journée te soit globalement bénéfique...!!!


----------



## guytantakul (28 Mai 2003)

Je connaissais pas le thread - à demain matin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par guytantakul:</font><hr /> * Je connaissais pas le thread - à demain matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...Salut guy ! On t'attendra avec impatience demain matin...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...Peut-être même que je vais veiller toute la nuit pour être sûr d'être au poste aux aurores... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...Bienvenue dans le thread de l'amitié et de la solidarité matinales... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps pour Barbarella : j'en fais trop, mais là je l'ai fait exprès !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mai 2003)

Bonjour à toutes et bonjour à toutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ne croyez pas que j'ai la patate bien au contraire, je suis malade comme un chien (une putaind de gorge enflée comme pas possible et j'ai du mal à avaler mon petit déj ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
En plus de çà j'ai mal dormi : je me disais : "je pourrais pas me lever demain" "je pourrais pas " "va falloir que j'appelle au secrétariat pour dire que je pourrais pas y aller".

Du coup, vu que j'ai un peu la flemme (et puis la secrétaire elle me fait peur )d'appeler je vais bosser !

J'espère que la journée va être agréable au moins, ne serait-ce que pour vous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon j'ai fini tout le jus d'orange, sauf un fond pour prerima. Soyez chic, laissez le lui pour quand elle se lèvera (disons dans une bonne poignée d'heure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :elle est malade aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Ciao !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * 
Il est encore trop tôt pour se prononcer, il y en a (Finn, krystof) qui floodent depuis le début dans le bar, dnc il y a pire que toi.
néanmoins, si ta situation s'aggrave, il faudra prévoir une cure de désintoxication. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Comment çà je floode depuis le début ? Veux tu bien me faire le plaisir de relire mes premiers posss : tu me rédigeras 15 lignes puisque c'est comme çà (je me met dans l'esprit du boulot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## abba zaba (28 Mai 2003)

Bonne journée à tout le monde, et prompt rétablissement à Prerima et Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu veux que je l'appelle ta secrétaire ?


----------



## maousse (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bonjour à toutes et bonjour à toutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ne croyez pas que j'ai la patate bien au contraire, je suis malade comme un chien (une putaind de gorge enflée comme pas possible et j'ai du mal à avaler mon petit déj ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
En plus de çà j'ai mal dormi : je me disais : "je pourrais pas me lever demain" "je pourrais pas " "va falloir que j'appelle au secrétariat pour dire que je pourrais pas y aller".

Du coup, vu que j'ai un peu la flemme (et puis la secrétaire elle me fait peur )d'appeler je vais bosser !

J'espère que la journée va être agréable au moins, ne serait-ce que pour vous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon j'ai fini tout le jus d'orange, sauf un fond pour prerima. Soyez chic, laissez le lui pour quand elle se lèvera (disons dans une bonne poignée d'heure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :elle est malade aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Ciao !  * 

[/QUOTE]Une p'tite clope pour calmer tout ça ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bonjour le monde !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * Bonne journée à tout le monde, et prompt rétablissement à Prerima et Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu veux que je l'appelle ta secrétaire ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

TU veux pas y aller à ma place plutôt ? C'est à Montluçon !
Ils ne verront pas la différence, tiens je te prètes mon avatar


----------



## maousse (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

TU veux pas y aller à ma place plutôt ? C'est à Montluçon !
Ils ne verront pas la différence, tiens je te prètes mon avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]bonjour à Mademoiselle la çédille aussi !


----------



## abba zaba (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

TU veux pas y aller à ma place plutôt ? C'est à Montluçon !
Ils ne verront pas la différence, tiens je te prètes mon avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bof. Clermont-Montluçon, ça me tente pas trop à cette heure-ci.

Et puis je ne suis pas assez souple pour porter ton avatar


----------



## anntraxh (28 Mai 2003)

bonne journée à tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mai 2003)

Salut les matineux !
Bonne journée ensoleillée à toutes et tous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...et en plus, demain c'est congé ! wow ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps pour Finn et Prerima : soignez-vous bien et soyez vite en pleine forme - Finn ! ne t'en fais pas, si Elmo revient durant ton absence, je le taperais de ta part !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Bisous !


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * A toi aussi thebig 
Ayant que deux heures de cours ca me fait c **** d'y aller  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Moi toutes mes heures hier.
Bon, je vois que ça a floodé (oups, pardon, posté, petit lapsus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) jusqu'à presque 10 heures hier.
Je souhaite une bien agréable journée à tout le monde, en particulier à Finn et prerima puisqu'ils sont malades. Tu m'excuseras Finn, mais j'ai passé l'âge des lignes, et c'est pas parce que t'as écrit 3 post censés depuis que t'es là (et encore, je compte celui d'hier matin, je suis gentil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) qu'il faut te rebeller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
P'tit newbie,va !


----------



## barbarella (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bonjour à toutes et bonjour à toutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ne croyez pas que j'ai la patate bien au contraire, je suis malade comme un chien (une putaind de gorge enflée comme pas possible et j'ai du mal à avaler mon petit déj ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
En plus de çà j'ai mal dormi : je me disais : "je pourrais pas me lever demain" "je pourrais pas " "va falloir que j'appelle au secrétariat pour dire que je pourrais pas y aller".

Du coup, vu que j'ai un peu la flemme (et puis la secrétaire elle me fait peur )d'appeler je vais bosser !

J'espère que la journée va être agréable au moins, ne serait-ce que pour vous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon j'ai fini tout le jus d'orange, sauf un fond pour prerima. Soyez chic, laissez le lui pour quand elle se lèvera (disons dans une bonne poignée d'heure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :elle est malade aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Ciao !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bonjour à tous, une recette pour vous prerima et Finn :

faire bouillir de l'eau,
la verser dans deux grands bols, 
ajouter dans chacune deux cuillères à café de miel,
un gros soupçon de rhum,
le jus d'un citron pressé,
boire à petites gorgées.

C'est bon, et très efficace.

A la votre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mai 2003)

Bonjour Dark ! Bonjour Barbarella ! ... et une excellente journée ...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps pour Barbarella : j'adore ton expression "un gros soupçon de rhum"...


----------



## guytantakul (28 Mai 2003)

Salut à tous -ouh j'suis pas v'nu tout de suite car ma fille a eu besoin de moi (la vache c'est VRAIMENT l'aurore pour certains, ici).
Salut Finn, désolé pour ta crève (j'aurais du mettre un gant). J'espère que ca passera vite ! 
Enfin, tot levé, tôt couché, c'est la clef de la santé (eh, eh, super-poncif, çà madame). Je remercie aussi thebig pour son accueil outrancier désarmorcé (comme je les aime - pétard mouillé style).
Bon, je vais aller prendre mon ptit déj. avec de la vitamine C (je me sens pas en super forme non plus).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mai 2003)

Salut Guy et heureux de t'accueillir dans ce thread matinal...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère que tu passeras une excellente journée et que la forme reviendra après le petit déjeuner !!!
Bisous à ta fille !


----------



## guytantakul (28 Mai 2003)

Ih ! Ih ! Ih!
Papaaa, thebig, y piiique avé sa barb'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(purement imaginaire : elle parle mieux que çà (6 ans) et elle a l'habitude : je suis barbu aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## kisco (29 Mai 2003)

après les users de la nuit, je passe ici, toujours aussi fatigué...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr /> * après les users de la nuit, je passe ici, toujours aussi fatigué...  * 

[/QUOTE]

déjà debout ou toujours pas fait dodo ?!?!?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2003)

bonne journ' ensoleillée à tout le monde ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et bon dodo à ceux qui ont fait la "nouba" ou une nuit blanche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





euh... on est quel jour ?  quelle date ?


----------



## kisco (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

déjà debout ou toujours pas fait dodo ?!?!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

toujours pas fait dodo, on a bossé depuis 18h sans véritable pause, mais on va bientot aller dormir quelques heures. Un gros projet à rendre bientot...


----------



## Niconemo (29 Mai 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde ! 

Et toi Oupsy, plutôt matinal. C'est le bruit des hélicos qui t'enpèche de dormir ?


----------



## guytantakul (29 Mai 2003)

Salut à tous !
Youpi, super forme aujourd'hui (pas de travail - la corrolaire vient de me sauter aux yeux) et super temps sur l'ouest. Vaux mieux car je vais donner la main pour un déménagement difficile (avec moult coins, recoins, escaliers vachards). 
Bonne journée (ou bonne nuit) à tout le monde !


----------



## tomtom (29 Mai 2003)

Bonne journée ensoleillée à tous


----------



## guytantakul (29 Mai 2003)

A toi aussi, mon copain TomTom !


----------



## barbarella (29 Mai 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, pffffffffff plus de café, quelle galère, je retourne au lit, A + et bon dimanche


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * Bonjour tout le monde ! 

Et toi Oupsy, plutôt matinal. C'est le bruit des hélicos qui t'enpèche de dormir ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

du tout, du tout, ici je n'ai rien entendu !
mais me lève tout les matins entre 4h30 et 5h à cause de ma pitchinette ma minette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est plus du côté de Genève que ça se passe...


----------



## toph (29 Mai 2003)

Bon salut tout le monde , pas trop tôt aujourd'hui , tout ça à cause d'un truc rouge que Gilbert Montagnier  (la preuve)  nous a forcé à boire


----------



## krystof (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bonjour tout le monde, pffffffffff plus de café, quelle galère, je retourne au lit, A + et bon dimanche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Effectivement, sans café, ça a l'air vraiment difficile. Je rappelle à Madame que nous ne sommes que jeudi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonjour à tous. Moi, ça va. Il me reste du café.


----------



## Niconemo (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

du tout, du tout, ici je n'ai rien entendu !
mais me lève tout les matins entre 4h30 et 5h à cause de ma pitchinette ma minette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est plus du côté de Genève que ça se passe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu es donc du côté Suisse... Ma s?ur habite à Thonon avec sa petite famille. Ils ont l'impression d'être en guerre :-( Faut le vivre pour y croire...


----------



## sylko (30 Mai 2003)

Bonne journée à ceux qui n'ont pas la chance de faire le pont.
Les autres ne devraient pas emmerger avant 10 heures du mat...


----------



## anntraxh (30 Mai 2003)

bonjour à toi  et aux "pasdebolleux" disait-on plus haut qui comme moi bossent aussi ce jour ... avec le sourire quand même


----------



## barbarella (30 Mai 2003)

Bonjour sylko, bonjour annthraxk, bonjour à tous, belle journée à ceux qui  font le pont et aux autres aussi (accessoirement)


----------



## anntraxh (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bonjour sylko, bonjour annthraxk, bonjour à tous, belle journée à ceux qui  font le pont et aux autres aussi (accessoirement) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
bonjour Barbarella, je t'aime mieux en robe de bal qu'en tenue d'amazone guerrière ....


----------



## Yip (30 Mai 2003)

Salut à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je fais partie des courageux (officiellement) qui bossent aujourd'hui, regardez, j'arrive même à sourire :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





D'habitude je suis levé à cette heure mais je ne mets en route la connexion que vers 8 h, trop tard pour poster (flooder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ici.

Bon *vendredi *, barbarella


----------



## barbarella (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * 
bonjour Barbarella, je t'aime mieux en robe de bal qu'en tenue d'amazone guerrière ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi aussi, mais il faut parfois se plier aux circonstances, très bonne journée, un café ?


----------



## barbarella (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * Salut à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Je fais partie des courageux (officiellement) qui bossent aujourd'hui, regardez, j'arrive même à sourire :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





D'habitude je suis levé à cette heure mais je ne mets en route la connexion que vers 8 h, trop tard pour poster (flooder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ici.

Bon vendredi , barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Bonjour Yip  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon vendredi à toi aussi, bon courage à toi et à tes clients


----------



## anntraxh (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Moi aussi, mais il faut parfois se plier aux circonstances, très bonne journée, un café ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

volontier, merci...


----------



## barbarella (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * 

volontier, merci... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens, voilà le paquet, il n'y a plus qu'à le moudre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Oui, je sais c'est du réchauffé)


----------



## Niconemo (30 Mai 2003)

Bonjour à tous, très belle journée en perspective : les maçons arrivent à 8 h 30 pour exploser le faux plafond en brique à coup de masse. J'ai du prendre une journée, l'appart est sans dessus dessous et les chats sont concentrés et fin prêt à flipper. Mais le café est délicieux


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tiens, voilà le paquet, il n'y a plus qu'à le moudre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Oui, je sais c'est du réchauffé)  * 

[/QUOTE]
Ouais, et comptez pas sur moi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne journée à tous, moi je fais le pont, je suis ici par erreur, j'ai été réveillé.


----------



## aricosec (30 Mai 2003)

put...,mais vous etes dingue de me reveiller a cette heure ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







,vu l'heure que je me suis couché ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,quelle idée aussi ce THEBIG,fini la grasse,c'était mieux avant


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * 
Ouais, et comptez pas sur moi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne journée à tous, moi je fais le pont, je suis ici par erreur, j'ai été réveillé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais pareil pour moi : j'ai *été* réveillé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pas moyen de faire une grasse mat correctement pendant ces vacances .... Tout çà parce que, parait-il, il va fairer beau aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et alors ? J'ai pas trop envie de me faire bronzer les fesses à 8h00 du matin, non mais !!

Allez bonne matinée, bonne journée et .. et ... qui qui me fait un thé ?


----------



## Niconemo (30 Mai 2003)

On tourne tous au café.


Tiens ! C'est plus l'aurore.


----------



## guytantakul (30 Mai 2003)

Salut à tous les travailleurs ! 
Et bon courage (j'ai fait la grasse ce matin - Et moi qui dit ne pas aimer çà dans un thread voisin).
Et effectivement c'est plus l'aurore... Je crois que je me croyais un peu trop fort lorque j'ai décidé de poster ici... snif... 
En tout cas il fais super beau, ca donne envie d'entrer dans la journée en courant les bras écartés (c'est une image, bien sûr, ne le faites pas chez vous - surtout si vous prenez les transports en commun.)
Bye !


----------



## guytantakul (30 Mai 2003)

Et les travailleuses, elles puent du bec ?
Mille excuses mesdemoiselles (et mesdames). Voilà, c'est réparé


----------



## guytantakul (30 Mai 2003)

Et ceux qui font le pont, les vacanciers, les chômeurs, les rentiers, les oisifs, les étudiants ???
Bon, bon, Ok, Ok, et ben bonjour à tous, voilà ! (c'est d'un commun...)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mai 2003)

Arf ! Quelle nuit !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Excellente journée à toutes et tous !




...pour le moral, ça pète des flammes, mais c'est le physique qui ne suit plus...


----------



## anntraxh (31 Mai 2003)

bonjour à toutes et tous ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Barbarella ayant eu  l'amabilité, hier matin , de m'offrir un paquet de café non moulu, et du meilleur, il me parait sacrilège et peu convivial de le déguster seule, aussi je me suis levée à l'aurore afin de le préparer et d'en proposer une tasse aux passants de ce thread matinal ... bon WE à tous !


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Mai 2003)

Merci beaucoup annthraxh.
Mais voilà des semaines qu'on parle de café, mais en fait, moi je préfère le thé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors maintenant que le café est fait, est-ce que tu pourrais me faire du thé dans une tasse à thé MacG ?
Allez, je suis pas un profiteur, voici la boite.

Pour les autres :
M'sieurs 'dames, bien le bonjour.


----------



## minime (31 Mai 2003)

Et voilà, personne n'a pensé aux croissants. Misère.


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Mai 2003)

J'en avais amené au début du post, mais ils sont peut-être périmés.


----------



## barbarella (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * J'en avais amené au début du post, mais ils sont peut-être périmés. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas grave, les boulangeries sont ouvertes, tu peux y aller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Mai 2003)

J'aurais pas le temps, le thread ferme dans une minute.

tant pis à demain.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * J'aurais pas le temps, le thread ferme dans une minute.
* 

[/QUOTE]
...moi j'ai le droit !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Excellente journée à toutes et tous...!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Bonjour et bon dimanche a tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juin 2003)

Excellent dimanche à toutes et tous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













...courage et patience aux users du G8...


----------



## barbarella (1 Juin 2003)

Bonjour à tous, bon dimanche


----------



## minime (1 Juin 2003)

... sous vos applaudissements !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bonjour à tous, bon dimanche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui tout pareil que la dame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On vous a délivré une autorisation spéciale aujourd'hui ? 'Z'avez vu l'heure ? Ah on voit que sitot qu'il ya une manifestation importante quelque part, on ne se retient plus dans les petits coins ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On va quand même sortir le canon à eau desfois qu'ils arriveraient en bande ......


----------



## anntraxh (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * Merci beaucoup annthraxh.
Mais voilà des semaines qu'on parle de café, mais en fait, moi je préfère le thé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors maintenant que le café est fait, est-ce que tu pourrais me faire du thé dans une tasse à thé MacG ?
Allez, je suis pas un profiteur, voici la boite.

Pour les autres :
M'sieurs 'dames, bien le bonjour.  * 

[/QUOTE]

bonjour bonjour tout le monde ...à la demande de Dark Templar , voici le café ET le thé Macgé ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














bon lundi à tous !


----------



## legritch (2 Juin 2003)

Zut faut aller bouloter...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bonjour tout le monde...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juin 2003)

Bonjour Anntraxh ! Bonjour Legritch ! ... et une semaine qui commence...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bof ! Quand faut y aller, faut y aller !!! Bon courage à toutes et tous !!!


----------



## Niconemo (2 Juin 2003)

Bonjour Anntrhax, bonjour, Legritch, bonjour le Big, bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juin 2003)

Salut Niconemo ! Passe une excellente (et chaude !!!) journée !


----------



## Niconemo (2 Juin 2003)

J'ai passé 9h30, tout la journée d'hier dans une sous-pente au soleil à faire de la cartographie sur un G4 qu'avait du être fabriqué en collaboration avec Calor. J'ai ésité à me foutre à poil mais ça l'aurait foutu mal vis à vis du Thésard pour qui je bossait. Alors pour aujourd'hui, j'suis paré !


----------



## Niconemo (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Salut Niconemo ! Passe une excellente (et chaude !!!) journée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais tu parlais peut-être d'autre-chose que du temps qu'il fait... ;-) J'vais boir mon café, il est prêt.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * 
Mais tu parlais peut-être d'autre-chose que du temps qu'il fait... ;-)* 

[/QUOTE]
...ce n'est pas dans mes habitudes !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Arf !


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...ce n'est pas dans mes habitudes !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Arf !  * 

[/QUOTE]







Et pis bonjour à tous, et merci pour le thé.
Dernière semaine de bahut pour moi.
A+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juin 2003)

Salut Dark ! Bonne journée et bon courage pour la dernière ligne droite...!!!


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2003)

prout !


----------



## barbarella (2 Juin 2003)

Bonjour à tous, c'est lundi, il pleuviote, pas de grève en perspective


----------



## tomtom (2 Juin 2003)

Bonjour à toutes et à .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... c'est quoi cette odeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



'tain, Alèm, c'est dégueulasse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, sinon il fait beau, belle journée à vous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * prout ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


























* 

[/QUOTE]
...c'est vraiment la seule chose que tu puisses dire pour souhaiter une bonne journée ???????


----------



## Luc G (2 Juin 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, un peu en retard mais ne vous y trompez pas, je suis au boulot depuis déjà un moment !

(Non, mais de quoi je me vante ? faut que je médite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

PS pour Barbarella : ici, il fait encore beau, on verra si ça dure cet après-midi.

PS pour Alem : espérons que ça t'a soulagé, à défaut d'autre chose


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2003)

COUCOU TOUT LE MONDE  !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Moi ça va super bien, c'est la forme today avec ce soleil resplendissant... hi hi hi  

Et vous a va ?

Bien, j'vous abandonne (de toute façon tout le monde sans fou) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cio à tous et bonne journ' , bonne ap' , bonne soirée, nuit et, et , et ...

JOYEUSE FÊTE  à toi bonpat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@plus


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * COUCOU TOUT LE MONDE  !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Moi ça va super bien, c'est la forme today avec ce soleil resplendissant... hi hi hi  

Et vous a va ?

Bien, j'vous abandonne (de toute façon tout le monde sans fou) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cio à tous et bonne journ' , bonne ap' , bonne soirée, nuit et, et , et ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bah non on s'en fout pas !! Coucou Oupsy (euh par contre, t'as vu l'heure ? C'est papa Thebig qui va faire la tronche ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> *JOYEUSE FÊTE  à toi bonpat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah bon ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 C'est encore mon anniversaire ?????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juin 2003)

...Oupsy est toujours la bienvenue dans ce thread, à n'importe quelle heure du jour ou de la nuit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...Par contre, toi Finn, n'abuse point !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Ah bon ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 C'est encore mon anniversaire ?????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























* 

[/QUOTE]

hi hi hi... si tu le dit Finn, c'est que c'est ton anif' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  alors, bonne fête à toi Finou !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coucou Finn, a va ce matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * ...Oupsy est toujours la bienvenue dans ce thread, à n'importe quelle heure du jour ou de la nuit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...Par contre, toi Finn, n'abuse point ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

lalalalère... je fais comme je veux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hi hi hi... c'est coool, merci mon TheBig pour ton invit' à toute heure... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Bon réveille à tous et excellente journée !!!  Yesss ! Encore UNE ensoleillée...

Je vois les hirondelles qui volent, elles chantent, et nichent sous les avants toîts en face de c/o moi, 
c'est sympa comme tout de ce faire réveiller par leur chant, j'adore


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juin 2003)

Bonjour Oupsy !
Bonjour à toutes et tous !!!
Et encore une belle journée qui s'annonce ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Qu'elle soit merveilleuse et paisible !!!


----------



## anntraxh (3 Juin 2003)

Bonjour, Thebig, et salut à tous    ! 
et du soleil  et des sourires


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juin 2003)

Bonjour anntraxh ! Excellente journée pour toi aussi !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juin 2003)

Bonjour.
alors, à votre avis, j'ai combien d'heures de cours en ce jour de grève ?


----------



## barbarella (3 Juin 2003)

Bonjour à tous, bonne journée, il fait beau, le café sent bon.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juin 2003)

Bonjour Barbarella ! Bonjour Dark !!!


----------



## tomtom (3 Juin 2003)

Bonjour à toutes et tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un petit peu brumeux ce matin mais je sens que le soleil va percer


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2003)

Pouah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * Pouah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






























* 

[/QUOTE]
...c'est mieux Alèm !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... encore un petit effort et tu seras tout-à-fait présentable pour poster dans ce thread !!!


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2003)

tu montes chéri ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * tu montes chéri ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]











 T'es plus avec Rico ????


----------



## Luc G (3 Juin 2003)

Salut, les lève-tôt. Ici, marinade, qui c'est qui veut souffler un peu pour dégager ces nuages bas : c'est pour l'esthétique, nuages blancs sur fond bleu, c'est plus joli que gris sur gris, enfin à mon goût.


----------



## tomtom (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm hier:</font><hr /> * prout ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


























* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm ce matin:</font><hr /> * Pouah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































* 

[/QUOTE]

tiens, alèm est moins crispé aujourd'hui


----------



## Niconemo (3 Juin 2003)




----------



## bebert (3 Juin 2003)

Bonjour toul'monde !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Bonjour toul'monde ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Saluuuuuuuuuuut Bebeeeeeeeeert !  Contente de t'voir


----------



## Niconemo (4 Juin 2003)

Bonjour ! Bonjour !

Tiens, j'suis l'premier ? Bon ben j'vais faire le café...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Salut Niconemo !!!!
Pendant que tu  fais le café, je vais dresser la table à défaut d'autre chose !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne et excellente journée à tous !!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2003)

Bonjour les djeunes !  Salut TheBig ! big bisous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Salut Nico' bon café 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Que votre journée vous soit douce et agréablement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'file p'tit déjeuner... j'aurais bien aimé du côté de  Lyon








@plus

ps: merci p'tit Scarabé de nous faire profiter de tes photos, elles sont superbes!


----------



## barbarella (4 Juin 2003)

Hello, everybody, have a nice day.

Il est où le café ?


----------



## anntraxh (4 Juin 2003)

Bonjour , quel enthousiasme, ce matin ...


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2003)

(baillement long et indescriptible à moins de vous faire la visite guidée de ma cavité buccale...)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2003)

Oupsy ! Barbarella et Anntraxh !!! 
Cette journée ne peut être que divine !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Euh anntraxh, encore mes félicitations pour ta victoire à l'arraché dans "et avec Google"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












..... sacré Bébert va ! ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * (baillement long et indescriptible à moins de vous faire la visite guidée de ma cavité buccale...)









* 

[/QUOTE]
...il devient de mieux en mieux ce garçon !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...et propre sur lui avec ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : sûr que si j'étais une fille et que je le présentais à ma mère elle serait ravie !!!


----------



## Niconemo (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Oupsy ! Barbarella et Anntraxh !!! 
Cette journée ne peut être que divine !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Euh anntraxh, encore mes félicitations pour ta victoire à l'arraché dans "et avec Google"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












..... sacré Bébert va ! ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Hypocrite ! Tu crois que je t'ai pas vu sur le mini-tchat' ?


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...il devient de mieux en mieux ce garçon !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...et propre sur lui avec ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : sûr que si j'étais une fille et que je le présentais à ma mère elle serait ravie !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

pas possssssssssssible ! ya ficelle qui me surveille !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * 
Hypocrite ! Tu crois que je t'ai pas vu sur le mini-tchat' ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...euh ! excuse-moi, mais je parlais à mon moi-même... c'était confidentiel !!!


----------



## barbarella (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Oupsy ! Barbarella et Anntraxh !!! 
Cette journée ne peut être que divine !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Eh oui, que le top du top, le gratin, la cerise sur la gateau.

P.S. Thebig, barbarella, avec un petit b, stp, merci.

Douce et heureuse journée, bonjour a K&amp;P


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 
pas possssssssssssible ! ya ficelle qui me surveille !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...m'en fiche ! j'suis quand même pas une fille !!!


----------



## anntraxh (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...euh ! excuse-moi, mais je parlais à mon moi-même... c'était confidentiel !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]















 moi aussi je l'ai vu ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * 














 moi aussi je l'ai vu .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## tomtom (4 Juin 2003)

Bonjours bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je vous souhaîte une une belle journée plein de bonheur et de bonnes surprises


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juin 2003)

Bonjour bonjour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jus de pomme ? Il m'en reste un fond


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2003)

Salut tomtom ! Salut Finn !
Bonne journée !!!


----------



## Luc G (4 Juin 2003)

Salut les lève-tôt, je vous passe une tartine de soleil, au cas où...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2003)

Saluc !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(c'est plus productif que de dire "salut Luc")
Excellente journée pour toi !!!


----------



## bebert (4 Juin 2003)

Salut les louveteaux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Signé : le couche-tard.


----------



## Luc G (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Saluc !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(c'est plus productif que de dire "salut Luc")
Excellente journée pour toi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Feignant !!!


----------



## bebert (4 Juin 2003)

Y sont où ? 'Sont partis se r'coucher ou bien ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Y sont où ? 'Sont partis se r'coucher ou bien ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...t'as vu l'heure !!!!! On bosse nous !!! Nous, on doit pas se reposer d'avoir fait des tonnes de gnagnagneries gluantes dans un certain thread, hier soir !!! Quel culot !!!!


----------



## bebert (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...t'as vu l'heure !!!!! On bosse nous !!! Nous, on doit pas se reposer d'avoir fait des tonnes de gnagnagneries gluantes dans un certain thread, hier soir !!! Quel culot !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui mais c'est avec des "gnagnagneries" que j'ai pu obtenir des liens mangas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Encore merci Black Beru et surtout surtout surtout Anntrahx !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
et surtout surtout surtout Anntrahx ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]











 Mais ! il me cherche !!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juin 2003)

Les modos pourraient pas faire des règles pour que ce thread ouvre à 6 H 00 et ferme à 8 ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Juin 2003)

Salut ! 

Put*** de bagnole de biiiiiip de daube qui démarre pas !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y en a pas un qui va sur Montlu ce matin ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Je cherche une voiture !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ou même des cables pour la batterie !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juin 2003)

Salut Finn !
A ce que je vois, la journée "démarre" mal !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...un bon coup de pied au c... c'est souverain et en plus ça calme !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez, j'espère que tu trouveras une solution !!!

En attendant, bonne et excellente journée à toutes et tous dans l'amitié et la bonne humeur !!!


----------



## Niconemo (5 Juin 2003)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH !

Y'A PUUU D'CAAAFÉÉÉÉÉÉ ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Au secours !




Harf !



Harf !





Harrf !
Ç'a y'est c'sest le manque ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







hj yiuo opoisdrtè sfgh poiatdvcudi try$dhg &amp;v bsdfq&lt; ùfhjgutiè§hjfdgàd hdjfk rtscx;:vkgj hfjdifodtyetzzzpdk hjhj yiuo opoisdrtè sfgh poiatdvcudi try$dhg &amp;v bsdfq&lt; ùfhjgutiè§hjfdgàd hdjfk rtscx;:vkgj hfjdifodtyetzzzpdk hjhj yiuo opoisdrtè sfgh po idvatdvcudi try$dhg &amp;v bsdfq&lt; ùfhjgjhg dfg po eoptyu yuy utiè§hjfdgàd hdjfk rtscx;:vkgj hfjdifodtyetzzzpdk hjhj yiuo opgfrtè sfgh wpor tiatdvfgdi try$dhg &amp;v bsdfq&lt; ùfhjgutiè§hjfdgàd hdjfk rtscx;:vkgj hfjdifodtyetzz mlk qtydcxw zpdk hjhj yiuo op oisdrtè sfgh rtyutdv cudi try$dhg &amp;v bsdfq&lt; ùfhjgutiè§mlkj hjfd gàd hdjgffk rtscx;:vkgj hfjdifodt yetzqsdert pdyt k hjhj yiuo opoisdrtè sfgh poia tdv cudistron try $ dhg &amp;v bsdfq&lt; ùf hjgutiè§hjfdg àd hdjfk rtscx;:vkgj hfjd rtifodtyetzz poiuy treza zpdk hjhj yiuo o opiuytrfgh drtè sfgh qkfjhgbn tdvcudildfj try$dhg &amp;v bsdfq&lt; ùfhjgjhg dfg po eoptyu yuy utiè§ dd hjfdgàd hdjfk rtscx;:vkgj hfjdi fodtyet pdk hjhj yiuo klqvcbetui drtègfhteyi§'è!bn sfgh kjher§è(fhj,biatdvcudifgosun try$dhg &amp;v bsdfq&lt; ùf hjgutiè§hjf dgàd hdjfk rtscx;:vkgj hfjdifodtyet sdzz mlk qty dcxw zpdk hj














Haaarrhhf !





[fin de la communication]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juin 2003)

Salut Niconemo et bonne journée quand même !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...peu de monde ce matin tu trouves pas ???


----------



## prerima (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Salut Finn !
A ce que je vois, la journée "démarre" mal !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...un bon coup de pied au c... c'est souverain et en plus ça calme !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez, j'espère que tu trouveras une solution !!!

En attendant, bonne et excellente journée à toutes et tous dans l'amitié et la bonne humeur !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

merci thebig et bonne journée à toi. Ca fait du bien de se sentir soutenu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D'autant que je rentre tout juste de la gare seuneuceufeu : je vais attendre un peu le train pour ma destination. Alors j'ai un peu de temps : le prochain est à 18h00 !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Allez je vais poser une journée de RTT çà va pas trainer !!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *...peu de monde ce matin tu trouves pas ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est parce que j'ai pas entendu mon réveil (ça commence d'ailleurs à être une habitude, je l'ai pas entendu une seule fois cette semaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juin 2003)

Et voilà le café.




Ca va mieux niconemo ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juin 2003)

Bonjour Prerima, Bonjour Dark !!!!
...l'optimisme ! y'a que ça de vrai !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Prerima, le fait que ton prochain train soit à 18 heures (!!!!), te permettra de rester plus longtemps avec nous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas cool ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Euh Dark ! l'excuse du réveil, c'est un peu nase ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Allez, amusez-vous bien !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

merci thebig et bonne journée à toi. Ca fait du bien de se sentir soutenu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D'autant que je rentre tout juste de la gare seuneuceufeu : je vais attendre un peu le train pour ma destination. Alors j'ai un peu de temps : le prochain est à 18h00 !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Allez je vais poser une journée de RTT çà va pas trainer !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

euh ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 en fait c'était bien moi (desfois que .. )

Dans la précipitation on se trompe. Heureusement que ce ne fut pas pareil à la gare, j'aurais bien failli monter dans le train quai n°1 (prévu initialement pour Montluçon) et me retrouver à Genève ou, pire, à Louvain-La-Neuve !!!


----------



## barbarella (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * Et voilà le café.




Ca va mieux niconemo ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci pour le café, niconemo n'a qu'a s'en faire un, c'est le premier qui arrive qui gagne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour à tous, il fait assez beau, bonne et douce journée, que la paix soit avec vous pour les cent mille ans qui viennent etc.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juin 2003)

Ouf Barbarella ! Je me faisais déjà du souci de ne pas te voir ce matin !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Passe une excellente journée ...!!!
ps : pas de nouvelles d'oupsy et d'anntraxh !!!
Euh Finn ! si un jour t'arrives par mégarde à Louvain-La-Neuve, fais moi signe !!! On ne sera pas trop de deux pour essayer de coincer les plaisantins qui s'amusent à prendre ma bagnole en photo !!!


----------



## STL (5 Juin 2003)

Wouharrrg ... duraille ce matin !
merci les grèves... ça fait 2 jours que je me lève à l'aube et que je travaille dès 6-30 !! et que je me dis c'est coooool de mettre 20 min dans paris pour aller bosser !!
J'ai donc le droit de poster ici !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon allez ... je continue... 
bonne journée à tous


----------



## tomtom (5 Juin 2003)

Bonjour!

Suis en forme moi, j'posterais bien un p'tit dessin aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_(histoire de faire croire que l'inspiration me vient comme ça ou je veux, quand je veux)_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juin 2003)

Salut STL ! Salut tomtom !
...alors, on émerge ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Bonne journée à tous les deux ! ici, il pleut, mais n'empêche, ce sera un grand jour !!!


----------



## anntraxh (6 Juin 2003)

bonjour tout le monde !
ben y l'est où , le monde ???


----------



## maousse (6 Juin 2003)

b'jour !


----------



## sylko (6 Juin 2003)

Il est là... 

Mais surtout las!

Heureusement que c'est la fin de la semaine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonne journée à tout le monde


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

Oufff ! Pffffff !!! ... viens d'arriver ...!!!
Bonne et excellente journée ensoleillée à toutes et tous...


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *Euh Dark ! l'excuse du réveil, c'est un peu nase ça !!! * 

[/QUOTE]
Beuh, pk tu veux pas me croire ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je t'en veux pas trop, c'est mon dernier jour de bahut, ouais !

Alors bonjour à tous ceux qui, après cette semaine, vont en entamer une autre, niark niark niark


----------



## barbarella (6 Juin 2003)

Bonjour, bonjour, le week-end s'ouvre sur trois jours de farniente, quel bonheur.

Mais il est où le café ?

Bonne journée, chaude et ensoleillée


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Mais il est où le café ?* 

[/QUOTE]
Ah non, eh marre de faire l pigeon, je l'ai déjà apporté hier et t'as tout bus.
tu pourrais au moins avoir la politesse d'en ramener un autre


----------



## barbarella (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * 
Ah non, eh marre de faire l pigeon, je l'ai déjà apporté hier et t'as tout bus.
tu pourrais au moins avoir la politesse d'en ramener un autre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis pas polie, ya ka demander à annthraxk, elle aime bien le préparer


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Juin 2003)

&lt;air pas réveillé&gt;

Mmmgnonne matinée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&lt;/air pas réveillé&gt;

Comment ça j'ai 10 minutes de retard?


----------



## toph (7 Juin 2003)

Salut à toutes et àtous , servez vous pour le café , profitez un max de ce grand WE


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juin 2003)

Ouf, au dernier moment !
Bon, bah c'es cool toph, tu fais la multiplication des cafés.
T'arrive à multiplier d'autres trucs ?

Allez, bon week-end à tous.


----------



## anntraxh (7 Juin 2003)

bonjour à tout le monde, merci pour les cafés, Toph ...


----------



## barbarella (7 Juin 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, merci pour le café, il fait beau il faut en profiter.

Bon samedi, plein de joies et de ce que vous voulez


----------



## cacalimero (7 Juin 2003)

C'est vrai ?

Tout ce que je veux ?

Des saladiers pleins de Coke ???

YOUPI !!!!!!!


----------



## krystof (7 Juin 2003)

Déjà que tu supportes pas le sucre en poudre...


----------



## cacalimero (7 Juin 2003)

ça commence...


----------



## krystof (7 Juin 2003)

Et c'est pas près de s'arrêter


----------



## cacalimero (7 Juin 2003)

Petit rigolo..


----------



## nato kino (8 Juin 2003)

T'as les moustaches assez blanches comme ça !!


----------



## barbarella (8 Juin 2003)

Bonjour à tous, il fait beau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 bon dimanche.

Qui s'occupe de café ?


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar, toujours présent, même les jours féries et les vacances (pour moi, pas pour vous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Allez, bonne journée à tous, et je fais remonter le thread qui n'était plus en première page


----------



## anntraxh (9 Juin 2003)

salut Darktemplar , bonne journée à toi et à tous le monde


----------



## barbarella (9 Juin 2003)

Bonjour annthraxh, bonjour Dark Templar, bonjour à tous.

Bonne et belle journée.


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * salut Darktemplar , bonne journée à toi et à tous le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ca s'écrit *tout*





 (désolé, je trouvais rien de mieux à dire, ou alors demander du café, pour changer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## anntraxh (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * 
Ca s'écrit tout





 (désolé, je trouvais rien de mieux à dire, ou alors demander du café, pour changer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  * 

[/QUOTE]
oups oups oups .... ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 (oupt oupt oupt !!!!)

t'as raison ! j'fè des fôtes...


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> *  j'fè des fôtes...
* 

[/QUOTE]
Ca s'améliore


----------



## anntraxh (10 Juin 2003)

Coucou ! bonne journée à vous..


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2003)

Excellente journée à toutes et tous et bon courage, particulièrement à nos amis français qui vont se taper une nième journée de grève ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On pensera à vous !


----------



## maousse (10 Juin 2003)

bonjour tous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ouais, ça commence à s'accumuler (voir les users de la nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ), faut être bien réveillé pour pas se faire piéger sur un trottoir


----------



## barbarella (10 Juin 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, bonne et belle journée.

Mais où est le café ? Qui veut s'en occuper ? 

Petite semaine, déjà mardi


----------



## tomtom (10 Juin 2003)

Bien le Bonjour Mesdames et Messieurs


----------



## Niconemo (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bonjour tout le monde, bonne et belle journée.

Mais où est le café ? Qui veut s'en occuper ? 

Petite semaine, déjà mardi    * 

[/QUOTE]

Ça roule princesse ! Une pleine cafetière. J'ai la pèche ce matin : j'ai même fait des crêpes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée à tout le monde !


----------



## barbarella (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * 

Ça roule princesse ! Une pleine cafetière. J'ai la pèche ce matin : j'ai même fait des crêpes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée à tout le monde ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'apporte le sucre, santé à tous.


----------



## Niconemo (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

J'apporte le sucre, santé à tous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Une seul pour moi. Je fais un régime pour renter dans mon maillot


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juin 2003)

Bonjour à tous, ça sent la chaude journée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tout est prêt ce matin : café, thé, chicorée, jus de raisin (désolé y a vait plus de jus d'orange), pain de mie et nutella©

Je n'ai pas le temps de débarasser et je fais confiance à l'un d'entre vous pour s'en charger.

Bonne journée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2003)

Salut Finn et bonne journée à toutes et tous !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère que votre sandwich baguette molle roti de ce midi sera excellent !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Amitiés !


----------



## anntraxh (11 Juin 2003)

merci Finn ....! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










bien le bonjour, mesdames et messieurs


----------



## Niconemo (11 Juin 2003)

Miam ! Merci Finn, c'est royal !
Excellente journée à tous !


----------



## barbarella (11 Juin 2003)

Et les confitures Finn, les confitures, à l'abricot de préférence. Enfin merci quand même, demain tâches d'y penser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée à tous à toi d'abord Finn pour cette attention, à anntraxh, à Thebig, à Niconemo, et à tous ceux qui vont venir partager ce festin matinal.

Douce et belle journée


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juin 2003)

Bonjour à tous
Je reviens dans une heure et demi j'espère que vous aurez préparé le petit déjeuner (moi j'ai déjà fait le bonjour).


----------



## anntraxh (12 Juin 2003)

bonjour bonjour ! 
Dark Templar, t'exagères un peu, des fois ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2003)

Bonjour Dark ! Bonjour Annthrax !
Une excellente journée s'annonce ! Profitez-en bien !!!


----------



## barbarella (12 Juin 2003)

Bonjour Dark Templar ! Bonjour annthrax ! Bonjour Thebig !

J'apporte la confiture, jamais mieux servi que par soi-même, il manque le reste, qui s'en charge ?






Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Niconemo (12 Juin 2003)

Bonjour à tous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'a i sauté le p'tit déj. J'essaie de profiter du peu de fraicheur du matin pour bosser...


----------



## tomtom (12 Juin 2003)

Bonjour à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'ai pas eu le temps pour le café


----------



## anntraxh (12 Juin 2003)

tu es pardonné, pour le café !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



merveilleux, tomtom, bonne journée à toi


----------



## barbarella (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Bonjour à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





J'ai pas eu le temps pour le café 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Volilà le café, il n'y a plus qu'a...


----------



## toph (12 Juin 2003)

Salut toutes et tous , merci Barbarella et Tomtom je n'ai pas le temps de me préparer un p'tit déjeuner ce matim ,


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2003)

Bon et excellent vendredi 13 ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) à toutes et tous !!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Juin 2003)

Ben y a personne ce matin ?

Allez, bonne chance à tous ceux qui passent leur bac depuis hier, ou ceux qui ont que le bac de français, et ceux qui ont d'autres exams.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * Ben y a personne ce matin ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
Euh ! y'avait moi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Salut Dark !


----------



## barbarella (13 Juin 2003)

Salut Thebig, salut Dark Templar, salut à tous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finn ne s'est pas occupé du petit déj  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il y a du laisser aller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne chance à tous, n'oubliez pas de valider une petite grille, car : 100 % des gagnants ont tenté leur chance


----------



## anntraxh (13 Juin 2003)

bonjour , bon vendredi à tous


----------



## maousse (13 Juin 2003)

j'aime bien être réveillé par le soleil en pleine gueule... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bonjour le monde !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * j'aime bien être réveillé par le soleil en pleine gueule... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]
...mieux vaut le soleil que le plafond de ta chambre !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Salut barbarella, anntraxh, maousse !!! Bonne et excellente journée !!!


----------



## barbarella (13 Juin 2003)

Aujourd'hui on change des éternels toasts-grillés-beurrés-confiturés






Qui en veut


----------



## barbarella (13 Juin 2003)

Et en guise de café :







à la nôtre


----------



## bebert (13 Juin 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde ! Il fait trop chop pour une boisson chaude : jus d'orange, céréales, lait froid et c'est tout.
Dernier jour avant les vacances pour moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tiens, je vais ouvrir un thread sur les grands départs.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> *
Dernier jour avant les vacances pour moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
Tidju ! chançard Bébert !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Allez une fois, je te souhaite d'excellentes vacances ensoleillées et tout et tout !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...le forum va se dégarnir vite en cette période...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2003)

...et n'oublie pas iRikiki !!! Arf !


----------



## Luc G (13 Juin 2003)

Salut les lève-tôt et bonnes vacances à bebert.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2003)

Salut Luc et bonne journée !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...excellente journée pour se choisir le navatar qui tue...


----------



## Luc G (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Salut Luc et bonne journée !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...excellente journée pour se choisir le navatar qui tue... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

J'y pense, j'y pense (encore que je ne veuille tuer personne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Mais il me faudra bien le week-end pour ça.


----------



## bebert (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * ...et n'oublie pas iRikiki !!! Arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne vais surtout pas le laisser au bord de la route ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'aurais plein de photo à faire pour le Grand Défix !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je pars dimanche pour la Vendée avec une étape pas loin de nos amis les clermontois.
Si je trouve un cyber-café, je ne manquerai pas de vous faire un petit coucou et de voir ce qui se passe du côté de la WWDC !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
J'aurais plein de photo à faire pour le Grand Défix !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
... et m.... quel con je fais !!! J'aurais jamais du le lui rappeler !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2003)

Bonne journée à toutes et tous... !!! Excellent samedi et bon dimanche ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ............


----------



## barbarella (14 Juin 2003)

Salut Thebig, bon samedi et soyons fous, bon dimanche.

Bonjour à tous


----------



## toph (15 Juin 2003)

Bon dimanche à tous et la table est mise ,


----------



## barbarella (15 Juin 2003)

C'est pas trop tôt, on a failli attendre


----------



## barbarella (15 Juin 2003)

Au fait bonjour à tous


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Au fait bonjour à tous    *


... Et bonne fête papa !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juin 2003)

bonjour et bonne semaine !

pour moi ce ne sera qu'un bol de céréales ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais pour vous j'ai mis les petits plats dans les grands !


----------



## barbarella (16 Juin 2003)

Bonjour à toi Finn, merci pour ce splendide petit déjeuner, (où est la confiture d'abricots ?) 

Bonjour à tous et très bon lundi


----------



## anntraxh (16 Juin 2003)

bonjour Barbarella, bonjour Finn, bonjour à tous


----------



## barbarella (16 Juin 2003)

Salut annthrahx, bonne journée à toi, t'aurais pas vu Thebig ?


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juin 2003)

Oui, oukil est le papa du thread ?
On va pas commencer le petit déjeuner sans lui quand même ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

Bonne et excellente journée à toutes et tous dans la paix et la bonne humeur !!!


----------



## barbarella (17 Juin 2003)

Hello Thebig, comment vas-tu ?

A toi aussi une excellente journée, et à tous d'ailleurs.

Tiens ! annthrahx n'est pas remise de sa victoire, elle a du faire la fête toute la nuit


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

Bonjour Barbarella et bonne journée à toi aussi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas vu Roberto ce matin ??? doit encore etre occupé à glander !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

...et pour bien démarrer ce matin, j'ai dégusté quelques morceaux de country (non, pas de Kellog's ... du vrai country) dans la voiture ... Dolly ! quelle peche !!!


----------



## simon (17 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Bonne et excellente journée à toutes et tous dans la paix et la bonne humeur !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle va être vachement longue et j'ai plutot envie de me recoucher mais bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Allez bonne jounée à tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

Salut Simon et bonne journée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bisous à La Puce !


----------



## anntraxh (17 Juin 2003)

bonjour tout le monde, bien dormi ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

Bonjour anntraxh ! ... superbe nuit calme et étoilée ! du plein bonheur au-dessus de la tete !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Excellente journée !


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juin 2003)

Salut à tous, content de te revoir zeubig (une journée de plus sans toi et le forum serait devenu morne).
bon, je vais flooder ailleurs, ici on est assez limité.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

Salut Dark et bonne journée !!!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juin 2003)

Merci, de même à tout le monde (le con, j'avais oublié ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *(le con, j'avais oublié ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais non Dark !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est meme à ca qu'on reconnait un "flooding master" !!!


----------



## Luc G (17 Juin 2003)

Salut les lève-tôt. Quelle fraîcheur ce matin, même pas 25°


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

Salut Luc ! Une journée de reve en perspective !!!


----------



## Luc G (17 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Salut Luc ! Une journée de reve en perspective !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Déconne pas, je suis quand même pas au boulot pour roupiller !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La sieste, c'est à la maison entre 13h et 14h.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> La sieste, c'est à la maison entre 13h et 14h.
> 
> 
> ...


Tidju, mon pauvre !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi, c'est exactement l'inverse !


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est meme à ca qu'on reconnait un "flooding master" !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Exactement, tout est dans l'art des sous-entendu.
Tiens par exemple, je viens de sous-entendre quoi là ? hein, tu peux me le dire ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tiens par exemple, je viens de sous-entendre quoi là ? hein, tu peux me le dire ?  *


Là, tu viens de sous-entendre que t'es pret à m'aider pour flooder juqsqu'à mes 5000 posts !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Entre floodeurs, d'abord on se comprend, et on est toujours pret à s'entraider pour une bonne cause !


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Là, tu viens de sous-entendre que t'es pret à m'aider pour flooder juqsqu'à mes 5000 posts !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Bravo ! 
même moi j'avais pas trouvé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bon, ben va falloir s'entraider autre part, j'ai déjà dépassé d'une heure 20 le quota.


----------



## anntraxh (18 Juin 2003)

bonjour à tous, une petite spécialité du coin pour le ptit dej ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













ou encore


----------



## deadlocker (18 Juin 2003)

Allez, zzou, dernier jour de ce satané Bac


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

Bonjour anntraxh !
Bonjour Deadlocker !
Bonne journée remplie de paix, de bonheur et d'amour à toutes et tous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps pour Deadlocker : allez courage pour la dernière !!!


----------



## maousse (18 Juin 2003)

bon, je décolle. Un petit bol d'air devant mon ventilo, et zou ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

Salut maousse !
Excellente journée pour toi !!!


----------



## barbarella (18 Juin 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, merci à anntrahx, pour toutes ces bonnes choses.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

Bonjour Barbarella et bonne journée !
Fais quand meme gaffe à ta "ligne" ... (te goinfrer comme ça tous les matins !)


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juin 2003)

hhmmm, du bon fromage dès le matin, on peut se faire du camembert grillé à la poêle ?

Bon, et puis pour changer : bonne journée à tous.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

Ouf Dark ! Je croyais que tu ne serais pas là pour m'aider aujourd'hui !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Excellente journée floodeuse pour toi !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Ouf Dark ! Je croyais que tu ne serais pas là pour m'aider aujourd'hui !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pourquoi ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre je pars dans une demi-heure, donc plus de flood pour moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne chance pour le titre de plus grand posteur du bar du jour


----------



## Luc G (18 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pourquoi ça
> 
> 
> ...



Il va flooder sur sa copie. Espérons qu'il ne mélangera pas sujets du bar et sujets du bac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, les modos du bac vont le bannir.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

Salut Luc et bonne journée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...(encore quelques mois à attendre !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

Allez ! Encore une journée qui se présente sous les meilleurs auspices (j'ai dit auspices et non pas hospices...bande de ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Qu'elle soit excellente pour toutes et tous !!!


----------



## anntraxh (19 Juin 2003)

salut thebig ... félicitation pour tes 5000 posts ! (103 rien qu'hier ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 j'ai compté !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
bonne journée à toi et plein de Arffff !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * salut thebig ... félicitation pour tes 5000 posts !
> *


Bonjour anntraxh et merci pour tes félicitations ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est vrai que j'ai fait fort hier ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... mais je vais le payer aujourd'hui ... vous ne me verrez pas beaucoup sur le forum ! Arrfff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps pour ceux qui se frottent déjà les mains : ne vous en faites pas, je reviens ...!!!


----------



## Sebang (19 Juin 2003)

Bonjour à tous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et bravo the big pour les 5000 (+17) posts ! Presque pareil que moi, mais avec un zéro en plus.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

Merci sebang et excellente journée pour toi aussi !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

Hier, c'était ma journée !!!


----------



## barbarella (19 Juin 2003)

Bonjour à tous, bonne journée, bravo à Thebig pour ce boulot de titan, et bravo à ceux qui vont bientôt fêter leurs 5000.

Et vive les vétérans.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et vive les vétérans.
> 
> 
> ...


Euh ! C'est pas pour dire, mais quand on fait une recherche avec Google sur "vétéran", on tombe aussi sur "ça" en première page !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

...et assorti avec mon PB alu siouplait !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









La classe !!!


----------



## barbarella (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Euh ! C'est pas pour dire, mais quand on fait une recherche avec Google sur "vétéran", on tombe aussi sur "ça" en première page !
> 
> 
> ...








 UNE BIERE


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...A ta santé, Barbarella !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Pour moi ce sera un p'tit café pour commencer la journée


----------



## barbarella (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...A ta santé, Barbarella !!!
> 
> 
> ...



A la tienne Thebig, et en plus elle est bien fraîche, tu bois au goulot ou au vers


----------



## barbarella (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Pour moi ce sera un p'tit café pour commencer la journée  *



Aujourd'hui c'est bière, pour tout le monde !


----------



## Sebang (19 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Aujourd'hui c'est bière, pour tout le monde !
> 
> ...



La bière, je trouve ça moyen (surtout au petit déj)... Vous êtes sûr qu'un petit café.. Non ?


----------



## barbarella (19 Juin 2003)

Oui, mais un café avec des saucisses, c'est pas trop ça


----------



## barbarella (19 Juin 2003)

Tiens, en parlant de saucisses, il y a des retardataires ce matin


----------



## kamkil (19 Juin 2003)

Je sais plus où poster de la tête avec toutes ces tranches et mon décalage horaire du à un rythme insomniatico-décalé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> tu bois au goulot ou au vers
> 
> 
> ...


...au ver de préférence !!! De toutes manières, mon ténia m'a dit qu'il ne supportait plus le café le matin !!! 
Et quand je lui ai répondu : "rinafoutt", il est parti en haussant les épaules...


----------



## toph (19 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Oui, mais un café avec des saucisses, c'est pas trop ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut à tous ,
café /saucisses c'est possible il ne faut pas tremper les saucisses dans le café  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et la bière tu la garde pour ta collation de 10H00


----------



## toph (19 Juin 2003)

Voilà , je vous les ai préparés au cresson  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















bon appétit thebig et barbarella


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> * Voilà , je vous les ai préparés au cresson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm !!! Merci Toph !


----------



## barbarella (19 Juin 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> * Voilà , je vous les ai préparés au cresson
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il m'a l'air bizarre ce cresson


----------



## Luc G (19 Juin 2003)

Salut, les tombés du lit.

Et un flood d'honneur pour TheBig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Il pète le feu, avec cette fin de printemps, amenez les lances à eau, qu'on le rafraîchisse (enfin, si on peut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et un flood d'honneur pour TheBig
> 
> 
> ...


Merci Luc ! Je te reconnais bien là !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Passe une excellente journée !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Juin 2003)

Booonchour.
Y a personne ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Salut Dark et bonjour tout le monde !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Juin 2003)

Bonjour thebig.
Je vois que tu as floodé moins hier que Mercredi, ça allait pas bien ?


----------



## anntraxh (20 Juin 2003)

bonjour thebig, bonjour Dark Templar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon vendredi à vous et à tous les floodeurs de ce monde !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je vois que tu as floodé moins hier que Mercredi, ça allait pas bien ?
> 
> 
> ...


...une légère raideur dans mon index droit !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (c'est toujours ça !!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bonne journée floodienne, Dark !


----------



## barbarella (20 Juin 2003)

Bonjour Dark Templar, bonjour Thebig, bonne nuit ?

Allez un petit café et au flo.. euh boulot.

Excellente journée à tous.


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Juin 2003)

Salut anntraxh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dis donc, après le nom, t'as une signature qui donne aussi l'impression que tu veux te faire des amis toi.
T'as plus qu'à mettre comme lieu "dans l'avion Hong-Kong Paris".


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Bonjour Barbarella !
Excellente journée pour toi aussi !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Allez un petit café et au flo.. euh boulot. *


Bonjour barbarella, 
Merci de t'inquiéter de nos nuit, la mienne était atroce.
Dites, est-ce qu'il y en a, comme moi, qui vont seulement travailler et pas faire semblant pour flooder.
Je me sens un peu seul là.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Oupsss ! Salut anntraxh et bonne journée ...


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Oupsss ! Salut anntraxh
> *


Bou-letteuh


----------



## barbarella (20 Juin 2003)

Bonjour annthrax, excuse mal réveillée je t'avais pas vu, manque un avatar ? Très bonne journée


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour annthrax, excuse mal réveillée je t'avais pas vu *


re-bou-letteuh (okejarrèt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Dites, est-ce qu'il y en a, comme moi, qui vont seulement travailler et pas faire semblant pour flooder.
> Je me sens un peu seul là.
> 
> ...


T'en fais pas Dark ! Je viens à l'instant de recevoir un sacré mail d'engueulade du siège central !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A cause du flood intensif de ces 2 derniers jours, je me suis trompé dans la programmation de mes créneaux horaires pour mes travaux batch de la nuit dernière !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... résultat : système bloqué et non mis à jour ce matin !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...profil bas...queue entre les jambes...ça va ch...avec les commerciaux !!!


----------



## anntraxh (20 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *  manque un avatar ?   *


eh oui, crise d'identité, je me cherche ... et comme je bosse comme Dark et qu'y a pas de connection  là-bas, ça attendra ce we , et bonne journée à toi aussi, barbarella  !


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> zebig:</font><hr /> ça va ch...avec les commerciaux !!!  

[/QUOTE] 
Tu leur fais le coup de l'enveloppe avec Gwenhiver


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Juin 2003)

Il est 8 heures, on ferme.


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Juin 2003)

Zut, 7 h 59, l'église du village avance.
Bon, maintenant il est 8 heures.


----------



## toph (20 Juin 2003)

Salut à tous , bonne journée , encore en retard aujourd'hui , je commence vraiment à être régulier sur les horaires


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Salut Toph ! Excellente journée pour toi aussi !


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2003)

Salut, les matutinaux.
Scoop : il va faire chaud  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 déjà 26° avant 8h
Vivement la fraîcheur lozérienne.


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *Scoop : il va faire chaud
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * Salut, les matutinaux.*


En effet, le soleil a déjà commencer à te taper sur le tête.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Salut Luc ! ...et bonne journée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : je vais tout doucement commencer à préparer la liste du matériel dont tu auras besoin pour le passage dans ta nouvelle tranche - un "survival kit" en quelque sorte !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juin 2003)

juste pour vous souhaiter un excellent week end à tous. Sortez, voyez du monde pour la fiesta de la musica ! ne restez pas comme moi perché devant mon studio display


----------



## toph (21 Juin 2003)

Salut Deep , bon WE profites de la fête de la zique , et un grdnd salut à tous les autres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faites attention aux coups de soleil


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juin 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> *Faites attention aux coups de soleil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trop taaaaaard !
Allez, bon week-end à tous.
Pour moi ce sera révisions, et vous ?


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2003)

Bonjour à tous, bon samedi, bon courage à ceux qui révisent, bon farniente aux autres


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *  bon farniente aux autres  *


Grrr


----------



## melaure (21 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * bon farniente aux autres
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juin 2003)

Un peu en retard à cause de la fete de la musique : excellente journée à toutes et tous !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















...vos g..... ! Moi je peux !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Un peu en retard à cause de la fete de la musique : excellente journée à toutes et tous !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as eu du mal à trouver la sortie de ton lit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















_jyvaisjyvais_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> T'as eu du mal à trouver la sortie de ton lit
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * ...vos g..... ! Moi je peux !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais mais là, quand-même, ça fait beaucoup.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ouais mais là, quand-même, ça fait beaucoup.
> 
> 
> ...


Euh Dark !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Continue comme ça et je te retire de mon testament !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



+ de 5.000 posts relativement frais et d'une qualité exceptionnelle, c'est toujours bon à prendre, non ????


----------



## barbarella (22 Juin 2003)

Bonjour à tous, bon dimanche cuvez bien


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour à tous, bon dimanche cuvez bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vu la fréquentation, ce n'est plus du "cuvage" mais de la "distillerie"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

Euh ! Comme je ne suis pas certain de pouvoir me réveiller à l'aube demain matin, je vous souhaite d'ores et déjà un excellent lundi (bwêêêrk !)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

Ouf ! J'y suis quand meme !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne et excellente semaine à toutes et tous ! (je dis "semaine", parce qu'à partir de demain, je bosse en Allemagne pour le restant de la semaine et que je n'aurais pas la possibilité de poster  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
A la semaine prochaine...!!! et prenez soin de vous !


----------



## barbarella (23 Juin 2003)

Bonjour Thebig, bonne semaine à toi aussi, bonjour et bon lundi à tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

Bonjour Barbarella ! Excellente journée pour toi !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

Si, par hasard, quelqu'un se trouvait dans les environs de Cologne demain soir, c'est avec joie que je partagerais une bonne Kolsch avec lui !


----------



## anntraxh (23 Juin 2003)

salut Thebig, ouuuufffti, tu m'as fait peur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









j'ai cru que c'était ton petite dej ...!

bonjour à tous et bon courage ...


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Juin 2003)

Bonjour à tous, aujourd'hui c'est le grand jour que tout le monde attend je passe mon oral de français.
Comment ça y autre chose ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

Salut anntraxh ! Passe un excellente semaine joyeuse et ensoleillée !!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Euh Dark !
> 
> 
> ...


Nan, mais, euh, je disais ça par admiration : woua, le grand beau et fort zebig il arrive à poster avec autant d'heures de retard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * à partir de demain, je bosse en Allemagne pour le restant de la semaine et que je n'aurais pas la possibilité de poster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha non, eh, maintenant que tu me dois tes fl euh, posts, tu serais gentil de faire ugmenter le compteur le plus vite possible.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

Salut Dark ! Bonne journée et bonne m.... pour ton oral de français ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez ! Bientot les vacances !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ha non, eh, maintenant que tu me dois tes fl euh, posts, tu serais gentil de faire ugmenter le compteur le plus vite possible.
> 
> 
> ...


...Et voilà qui est fait ! un de plus !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *Allez ! Bientot les vacances !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben, j'y suis depuis septembre, comme à peu près tout les élèves de ma classe.


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...Et voilà qui est fait ! un de plus !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Bravo, tout en finesse, quelle subtilité ! Chapeau bas


----------



## barbarella (23 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour à tous, aujourd'hui c'est le grand jour que tout le monde attend je passe mon oral de français.
> Comment ça y autre chose ?
> 
> 
> ...



Allez, ça va bien se passer, au cas ou quand même : *MERDE*,

salut anntrahx bon début de semaine


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Bravo, tout en finesse, quelle subtilité ! Chapeau bas
> 
> 
> ...


Je ne te le fais pas dire !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et regarde ! Je réussis meme à le faire une deuxième fois ... et hop !


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2003)

Salut les matutinaux.

PS. Pour les commentaires de Dark Templar, j'ai pas tout compris, je sais, ça va pas vous étonner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, si c'est le mot "matutinaux" qui lui fait émettre des doutes sur ma santé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je lui rappelle, le cas échéant un extrait du TLF :

MATUTINAL, -ALE, -AUX, adj.
Littér. Qui appartient au matin. Cette messe matutinale était singulièrement mélancolique dans l'oratoire qui n'était éclairé que par des cierges (HUYSMANS, Oblat, t.2, 1903, p.244)* ça c'était pour bonpat *. Il ne trouva point Monsieur Gripenberg et dès lors ce fut fini pour lui des paresses matutinales (MIOMANDRE, Écrit sur eau, 1908, p.215) * que ceux qui ont lu caresses au lieu de paresses reprennent leurs esprits  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*. C'était toujours moi le premier aux rendez-vous matutinaux que je donnais à mes personnages (AMBRIÈRE, Gdes vac., 1946, p.350)* TheBig ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*.
Étoile matutinale. Étoile qui annonce la venue du jour *pour qui s'y voit *, etc.

Si ce n'était pas ce mot, le problème, veuillez excuser ma faiblesse neuronale matutinale.


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Et regarde ! Je réussis meme à le faire une deuxième fois ... et hop !   *


Alors là mon vieux, tu m'épates.
Remarque, je suis bien ton fils spirituel, j'y arrive aussi, me reste qu'un petit clic à fait ma souris se rapproche, et clic


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * PS. Pour les commentaires de Dark Templar, j'ai pas tout compris, je sais, ça va pas vous étonner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alors là, toutes mes plus plates excuses (c-à-d  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













), Luc, je pensais pas que ça existait ce mot.


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Alors là, toutes mes plus plates excuses (c-à-d
> 
> 
> ...



Pour une fois, je n'ai pas perdu ma journée, j'ai servi à quelque chose. Bon, après cet effort surhumain, je me demande si le mieux, ce n'est pas que je rentre me coucher : faut savoir se modérer


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Juin 2003)

Bon, après la journée très moyenne d'hier pour moi, j'espère que celle-ci sera meilleure, mais ça commence déjà mal.

Bonne journée à vous.


----------



## maousse (24 Juin 2003)

tiens, c'est bon pour faire passer les réveils douloureux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








t'en fait pas trop, il y a toujours un moment où ça va mieux, même quand ça va mal 
(oulha, chuis en forme moi ce matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------



## anntraxh (24 Juin 2003)

bonjour tout le monde, ici il fait beau ET frais ce matin, c'est appréciable !


----------



## minime (24 Juin 2003)

C'est parce que les forums sont ventilés individuellement.


----------



## barbarella (24 Juin 2003)

Bonjour à tous, la clim fonctionne, l'eau de la piscine est à 23, je viens de manger une salade de fruits bien fraîche, en un mot tout va bien.

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Juin 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * tiens, c'est bon pour faire passer les réveils douloureux !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T'as envie de me faire gerber en plus ?


----------



## barbarella (24 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> T'as envie de me faire gerber en plus ?
> 
> 
> ...



Ben, faut pas avaler la coquille


----------



## maousse (24 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> T'as envie de me faire gerber en plus ?
> 
> 
> ...


oh ! un sourire !


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Juin 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * oh ! un sourire !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















































































































































































































































































Là, ça te vas ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zut, pas pu m'empêcher de sourire.


----------



## barbarella (24 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben alors !


----------



## Luc G (24 Juin 2003)

Salut, les matinaux. Dark Templar, les tomates sont en solde vers chez toi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sinon, il fait un temps bouseux ici : marin brumeux, ni chaud ni frais mais humide, reste plus qu'à attendre que le soleil balaye un peu ce flou pas artistique.


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * Salut, les matinaux. Dark Templar, les tomates sont en solde vers chez toi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parile que pour maousse :


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Parile que pour maousse :
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour la compagnie, ici beau et frais pour l'instant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pour éviter le mnochrome: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















































































































































_j'ai le clic qui fatigue_


----------



## barbarella (25 Juin 2003)

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Juin 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, je suis déjà un peu moins de mauvaise humeur ce matin.


----------



## minime (25 Juin 2003)

Pas moi, besoin de renforts. Ah les voila :


----------



## anntraxh (25 Juin 2003)

bonjour barbarella, salut à toi,  Dark Templar ... je vous souhaite une excellente journée à tous


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Juin 2003)

P'tit joueur MiniMe, regarde un peu combien j'en avais moi des amis rouges hier.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2003)

Bonjour tout kle monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne humeur et fraîcheur ce matin


----------



## minime (25 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> P'tit joueur MiniMe, regarde un peu combien j'en avais moi des amis rouges hier.



Pour les modérateurs le nombre de smileys rouges est plafonné à 30 par jour. J'en ai gardé un au cas où.


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Juin 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pour les modérateurs le nombre de smileys rouges est plafonné à 30 par jour. J'en ai gardé un au cas où.    *


Bon, ben je vais mettre des msiley rouges partout jusqu'à ce qu'on me passe modérateur alors.

Et dites donc, anntraxh et vieux raleur, là, vous avez pas hont de flooder dès le matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et dites donc, anntraxh et vieux raleur, là, vous avez pas hont de flooder dès le matin ?
> 
> ...








C'est l'endroit le plus discret que nous ayons trouvé pour nous rencontrer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




S'il te plait, gardes ça pour toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Motus


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Juin 2003)

bon je passe sur votre relation, j'ai juste un commentaire :

eeeeh ! 
Tous les smileys rouges ils s'affichent plus chez moi !
Dans la fenêtre de composition c'est écrit : mad: à la place, et dans les posts y a plus les images !
Je crois que mon Netscape a fait une ovardose hier.
tant pis,je me barre.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * bon je passe sur votre relation, j'ai juste un commentaire :
> 
> eeeeh !
> Tous les smileys rouges ils s'affichent plus chez moi !
> ...












petit stock pour la route


----------



## Luc G (25 Juin 2003)

Salut les pommes et les tomates, apparemment ça pousse toujours !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un temps de bouse qui continue ici  : brume sablée si basse qu'on baisserait la tête pour passer, température et humidité juste à point pour faire de l'élevage de bactéries, c'est une horreur. Enfin, on fera avec : l'intéressant dans la météo de nos pays, c'est que ça change souvent


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2003)

Ya personne ? 
Bon ben je repasserai


----------



## anntraxh (26 Juin 2003)

bonjour, si y'a moi ...


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * bonjour, si y'a moi ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et moi, mais j'étais perdu dans les forums techniques (d'ailleurs j'y retourne, j'en profite que zebg soit pas là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## tomtom (26 Juin 2003)

Bonjour Barbarella, bonjour anntraxh, bonjour Dark, bonjour à ceux qui vont venir, bonjour à ceux qui ne viendront pas, bonjour à ceux qui lisent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bref, bonjour à tous et à toutes


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2003)

Voilà qui fait plaisir, bonjour anntrahx, bonjour Dark Templar, bonjour tomtom, bonjour à toutes, bonjour à tous.

Et bon jeudi


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Juin 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> *bonjour à ceux qui lisent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et ceux qui savent pas lire alors ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, bonne journée à tous, plus particulièrement à ceux qui sont venus le dire ici, soit barbarella, anntraxh et tomtom.


----------



## Luc G (26 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Ya personne ?
> Bon ben je repasserai    *



Tu fais ton repassage à la fraîche, Barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour tout le monde, enfin un petit peu de tramontane pour balayer un peu cette marinade collante


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2003)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bonjour tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Que la journée vous soit douce et légère


----------



## anntraxh (27 Juin 2003)

bonjour les "matutinaux flooders" ... bientôt le we , youpeeeeee !


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2003)

Bonjour anntrahx, après cette bonne nuit, une belle journée.

Vite un café, qui en veut ?


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Juin 2003)

Allez, dernier jour de taf avant le prochain, uééééééé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne journée à vous.


----------



## anntraxh (27 Juin 2003)

bonjour barbarella, tu te prépares à nous faire un "et hop " dont tu as le secret, et à passer la barre des 7000 avec élégance ?


----------



## tomtom (27 Juin 2003)

moi hier a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour Barbarella, bonjour anntraxh, bonjour Dark, bonjour à ceux qui vont venir, bonjour à ceux qui ne viendront pas, bonjour à ceux qui lisent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anntraxh (27 Juin 2003)

elles sont pas belles, nos têtes ???


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * elles sont pas belles, nos têtes ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben si, c'est pour ça qu'il revient


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2003)

Salut, les tombés du lit : pas de bobos, ce matin ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Belle journée en perspective  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à part le boulot évidemment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais, c'est bien connu, la perfection n'est pas de ce monde (et Barbarella est priée de ne pas me contredire sur ce point en se donnant en exemple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *  Salut, les tombés du lit : pas de bobos, ce matin ?*


Je comprends maintenant pourquoi il y a si peu de lits superposés. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, ben j'ai pas grand-chose à dire aujourd'hui.


----------



## Nephou (27 Juin 2003)

[]  long bâillement  bonjour à toutes et à tous et vivement quil pleuve un peu. Oulà, je manque de café moi.


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Juin 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> * []vivement quil pleuve un peu *


Ha non non non, je travaille dehors, s'il pleu je suis obligé de m'arreter et de rentrer chez moi, ça me foire une journée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mais si je rentre plus tôt  je peux aller  sur Internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2003)

Bonjour la compagnie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce soir, ce sera un jour de moins avant la retraite


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2003)

Bonjour et bonne journée à tous et toutes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour moi, je ne sais pas ce qu'elle me réserve encore cette journée

alors, p'tre à plus ... ptet pas


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juin 2003)

bonjour et bon samedi, et bon apétit !


----------



## barbarella (28 Juin 2003)

Bonjour anntrahx, quel bonheur de se réveiller au parfum de ces superbes fruits.

Bon samedi à tous et maintenant dégustons


----------



## toph (28 Juin 2003)

Salut àtoutes et tous , bon WE et profitez encore des orages et du soleil ..


----------



## barbarella (29 Juin 2003)

Bonjour à tous, un bon petit déj pour attaquer la journée, et entamer ce dimanche calme et ensoleillé


----------



## kamkil (29 Juin 2003)

Je suis dans les temps là? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, qui va chercher les croissants? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est pas tout mais on a faim!!


----------



## barbarella (29 Juin 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis dans les temps là?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu es désigné d'office, n'oublies pas une baguette bien croustillante


----------



## anntraxh (29 Juin 2003)

bonjour barbarella, bonjour Kamkil, mmmmmm... j'ai faim ! 
merci pour le petit dej !

bon dimanche à tous


----------



## barbarella (29 Juin 2003)

Bonjour anntraxh bon dimanche, ça viens ces croissants kamkil !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juin 2003)

Ouf ! Après une semaine passée au pays des Walkyries, c'est en étalant avec délectation mon vache qui rit sur ma tartine que je vous souhaite à toutes et à tous un excellent lundi (Bwerk) prélude à une semaine qui sera sans aucun doute mémorable !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bisous !


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

Bon retour parmi nous Thebig !
J'attends de voir cette semaine, qui ne m'a pas franchement l'air mieux qu'une autre, mais  bon, on verra bien.
en tout cas, bonne jjournée à tous ceux qui vont lire ce sujet.


----------



## tomtom (30 Juin 2003)

Bonjour Thebig, bonjour Dark, bonjour à tous


----------



## anntraxh (30 Juin 2003)

salut à tous, heureuse d'entendre un Arffff , enfin ...


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

Bon, ben au  revoir à tous, je part déjà (même pas pu parler à thebig).


----------



## Luc G (30 Juin 2003)

Salut, les tombés du lit. Toujours pas de bobo ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour le temps, aujourd'hui, c'est bien lundi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 une marinade aux petits oignons. Vu comme c'est parti, on verra pas le Canigou avant midi, et encore !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi non plus, je narrive pas à voir le Canigou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je dois avoir la vue qui baisse


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> * Je dois avoir la vue qui baisse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben forcément, si t'étais copain de chambré de thebiglebowsky, ty dius avoir la vue qui baisse, oui, c'est sur, mais pas que ça, aussi l'ouïe, et puis Alzeihmer qui commence


----------



## barbarella (30 Juin 2003)

Bonjour à tous, joyeux lundi et bonne semaine


----------



## bebert (30 Juin 2003)

Salut à toutes et tous !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Signé bebert, de retour de vacances._


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Signé bebert *


Sans blague !


----------



## bebert (30 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Sans blague !
> 
> 
> ...


 Tu savais que j'étais rentré de vacances ?


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *  Tu savais que j'étais rentré de vacances ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben vi, sinon tu flooderai pas ici.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2003)

On va pouvoir rebaptiser: *thread des users de la matinée* 

ou encore:  *thread des lève tard*


----------



## bebert (30 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ben vi, sinon tu flooderai pas ici.
> 
> 
> ...



Moi flooder ? Jamais ! C'est une insulte aux véritables flooders du bar !


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> * On va pouvoir rebaptiser: thread des users de la matinée
> 
> ou encore:  thread des lève tard
> 
> ...


Oui, c'est vrai, j'arrête pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2003)

Bonne journée à toutes et à tous, bande de floodeurs !!!


----------



## barbarella (1 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour Thebig, bonjour tout le monde, sauf à... il comprendra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et pour bien commencer la journée quelques innocentes fleurs


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Bonne journée à toutes et à tous, bande de floodeurs !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh toi même ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Allez, bonne journée à tout ceux qui suivront (et à toi aussi thebig).


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

moi a dit:
			
		

> * (et à toi aussi thebig).  *


Et à toi aussi barbarella, j'aurais du me douter que tu me passerai encore sous le nez


----------



## barbarella (1 Juillet 2003)

Salut Dark Templar bonne journée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2003)

Salut Barbarella, salut Dark !
Que cette journée soit mémorable ! Arf !


----------



## anntraxh (1 Juillet 2003)

bonjour bonjour bonjour ! je suis d'excellente humeur ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour anntraxh !
... Je sens que ta journée va "décoiffer" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













...


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * bonjour bonjour bonjour ! je suis d'excellente humeur ... *


Ben faut pas laisser un titre pareil alors ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez je vais le changer pour toi.


----------



## anntraxh (1 Juillet 2003)

Yesssssssss !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









( dernier jour de boulot dans un lieu où je me sentais pas trop bien !)
attention les gars, j'arrive ....


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

C'est mieux là, non ?


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Oh pardon, on est pas dans l'ultraflood ici


----------



## barbarella (1 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * bonjour bonjour bonjour ! je suis d'excellente humeur ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah toi aussi, alors bonjour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











































 et en plus il ne pleut pas


----------



## anntraxh (1 Juillet 2003)

ouiiiiiiiiii !


----------



## tomtom (1 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour Barbarella, bonjour Thebig, bonjour Dark, bonjour les filles, les garçons, les vieux, les jeunes, les grands, les petits ...


----------



## bonpat (1 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> attention les gars, j'arrive ....
> 
> 
> ...


Poussez les meubles, Viiiiiiite !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2003)

...M'avez bien l'air en forme toutes les deux !!!!!


----------



## bonpat (1 Juillet 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour Barbarella, bonjour Thebig, bonjour Dark, bonjour les filles, les garçons, les vieux, les jeunes, les grands, les petits ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonjour tomtom !


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour Barbarella, bonjour Thebig, bonjour Dark, bonjour les filles, les garçons, les vieux, les jeunes, les grands, les petits ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouah, ça me fait 4 bonjours ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci Tomtom


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2003)

Salut tomtom, salut Bonpat !
Y'a du monde ce matin !!!


----------



## tomtom (1 Juillet 2003)

et bonjour anntraxh, bonpat avec (un petit b) et bonjour mois de juillet


----------



## barbarella (1 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Salut tomtom, salut Bonpat !
> Y'a du monde ce matin !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour tomtom, bonjour bonpat, plus on est de fous plus on flood


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Y'a du monde ce matin !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quelle agitation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est digne de l'Ultraflood aux heures de pointes


----------



## bonpat (1 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Salut tomtom, salut Bonpat !
> Y'a du monde ce matin !!!
> 
> 
> ...


TheBig, tu me rappelles une ex-future-amie russe qui mettais une majuscule à bonpat pour m'embêter.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il me reste un bras et une oreille de cette ex-future-amie. Bon petit déj.


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *TheBig, tu me rappelles une ex-future-amie russe qui mettais une majuscule à bonpat pour m'embêter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En effet, bon appetit bien sur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je crois que Barbarella aussi n'aime pas qu'on mette un B majuscule (oh, pardon, je l'ai fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## bonpat (1 Juillet 2003)

bonjour les filles (à la vanille), bonjour les garçons (au cornichon !?) !

Et bien voilà le premier semestre est passé et je peux vous dire que c'est pas rien de le dire.


----------



## bebert (1 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour bonpat, barbarella, thebig, tomtom, dark, annthrax, luc, aricosec, krystof, doc, finn, prerima, ginette, jpmiss, oupsy et les autres (pardonnez-moi si j'en oublie...).
Ce matin chocolat au lait et brioche de vendéenne bien sûr !


----------



## barbarella (1 Juillet 2003)

bonjour bébert, passe un excellent mardi et vivement vendredi


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *  brioche de vendéenne bien sûr !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonjour à toi bebert le rentré de vacances.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre, pour la brioche, je crois que ce sera pas possible, j'l'ai finie hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis y a une majuscule à *D*ark


----------



## barbarella (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> En effet, bon appetit bien sur !
> 
> 
> ...



Bon ça ira pour cette fois, mais que ça ne se reproduise pas, et bonne journée


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * bonne journée
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merchiiii (bouche pleine du reste de brioche vendéenne d'hier que je viens de  retrouver et que je me suis empressé de finir avant que vous arriviez), à toi aussi


----------



## bebert (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Bonjour à toi bebert le rentré de vacances.
> 
> 
> ...



Argh je m'ai trompé (brioche vendéenne ou brioche de Vendée mais pas brioche de vendéenne, quoique). Pour le reste je m'en fiche, ras la casquette de mettre où non des majuscules aux pseudos ! Est-ce que je chie une pendule quand on m'appelle Bébert au lieu de bebert ?!!


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Est-ce que je chie une pendule quand on m'appelle Bébert au lieu de bebert ?!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, ça, je suis sur que si ça te faisais pas si mal, tu le ferais


----------



## bebert (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Oh, ça, je suis sur que si ça te faisais pas si mal, tu le ferais
> 
> 
> ...



Pfff !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour à Toutes et à Tous ! Une peche d'enfer ce matin ... (espérons que ça dure !) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que cette journée soit merveilleuse dans l'amour et l'amitié !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : pas vu Roberto ????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2003)

...Et un petit Deep Purple pour s'ébrouer dans la bonne humeur !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2003)

Salut theBig!!! Cool de te voir en forme comme d'hab' !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne journée à toi et toutes et  tous ! 
que cette journée soit merveilleuse dans l'amour et l'amitié pour tous et toutes !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














bien, j'vous laisse vous amusez, mi j'file sous l'bouleau... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 @+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2003)

Salut Oupsy ! Bonne journée et bon boulot !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2003)

D'ores et déjà une excellente journée à Barbarella et à Dark qui ne vont pas tarder à se pointer !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2003)

...sont en retard aujourd'hui !!!


----------



## maousse (2 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * ...sont en retard aujourd'hui !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


moi aussi, mais bon, je parle pas du forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ça va swinguer aujourd'hui...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * ...sont en retard aujourd'hui !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sympa de voir que je suis attendu ... je ne vais pas tarder de toute façon ....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * ps : pas vu Roberto ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je tente une expédition "hélico-kite surf-scooter des neiges" ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













PS : bonne journée quand même. Pas facile le reveil ce matin


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juillet 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * moi aussi, mais bon, je parle pas du forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sympa de se croiser le matin Maousse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Toujours pas parti ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon j'ai laissé des boites pour les animaux dans le frigo. Y a du fromage de brebis à finir. je te dis à vendredi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : n'oublie pas de fermer la fenetre je pense qu'il va pleuvoir jusqu'à vendredi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2003)

Salut maousse, salut Finn !!! Bon courage pour la journée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps pour Finn : bien ton entrée sur le forum ! silencieuse, discrète et tout et tout ! J'apprécie !


----------



## bebert (2 Juillet 2003)

[gros baillement] 'jour. P je suis fatigué des vacances !


----------



## Niconemo (2 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * [gros baillement] 'jour. P? je suis fatigué des vacances !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 [gros baillement] Salut à tous ! Je suis pressé d'avoir une heure ou deux de vacances ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Bonne journée !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2003)

Salut bebert, salut Niconemo ! Allez, les petits oiseaux chantent ce matin ... secouez-vous un peu !!!


----------



## Niconemo (2 Juillet 2003)

Hop ! Café en intraveineuse dans le bras gauche... dans le bras droit... deux lignes de nescafé... et c'est reparti pour un tour ! Et vivent les oiseaux !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2003)

Et hop ! juste le temps d'envoyer un petit SMG (Short Message dans la Gueule) à mon meilleur ennemi et je suis à vous !!!


----------



## bebert (2 Juillet 2003)

Si tu lui avait envoyé SMG (Sir McGregor), le résultat aurait été le même !


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour à Toutes et à Tous ! Une peche d'enfer ce matin ...*


Tu parles, me suis levé avec 3/4 d'heure de retard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *ps : pas vu Roberto ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je vais chercher quand j'aurai lu ton thread à son sujet.


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * D'ores et déjà une excellente journée à Barbarella et à Dark qui ne vont pas tarder à se pointer !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ca s'est gentil, quel sens de l'anticipation


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * ...sont en retard aujourd'hui !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Voir 2 posts avant


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

Et puis salut bebert, niconemo, finn, maousse, oupsy, thebig et tous les aures


----------



## tomtom (2 Juillet 2003)

Bien le bonjour à tous, ciel mitigé ce matin, mais le moral est là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Journée égalemlent commencé en musique:






come on, it"s on!


----------



## anntraxh (2 Juillet 2003)

bonjour tout le monde , belle journée à vous tous ...


----------



## bonpat (2 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * bonjour tout le monde , belle journée à vous tous ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ca fait plaisir de voir quelqu'un d'heureux !
Enfin je suppose !!!!


----------



## barbarella (2 Juillet 2003)

Oh lala, déjà tous d'attaque, bonjour tout le monde, allez vite un café.

Bon mercredi à tous et aux guignols par la même occasion


----------



## anntraxh (2 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ca fait plaisir de voir quelqu'un d'heureux !
> Enfin je suppose !!!!
> 
> ...



bonjour à toi, bonpat, oui , assez heureuse !


----------



## bonpat (2 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * D'ores et déjà une excellente journée à Barbarella et à Dark qui ne vont pas tarder à se pointer !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hé Ho !!! faites pas trop de bruit vous allez réveiller barbarella !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et quand elle est de mauvais poil, je vous laisse deviner ...


----------



## barbarella (2 Juillet 2003)

salut annthrax, salut de bonpat, que de boucan ce matin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour anntraxh, barbarella, bonpat !!! La cantine est de plus en plus bourrée le matin ... faudra qu'on songe à s'agrandir !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour anntraxh, barbarella, bonpat !!!   *


Voilà, c'est tout ce que j'avais à dire, et je suis un peu flemmard


----------



## Luc G (2 Juillet 2003)

Salut les matutinaux (de plus en plus nombreux, ces petites bêtes, ça se multiplie comme les posts d'un floodeur, ces trucs-là).

il fait beau et en prime pas trop chaud, le pied pour l'heure, quoi


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2003)

il se fait tôt non ?


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2003)

Pour partir à la pêche, c'est déjà un peu tard...


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2003)

ah mince, je me disais bien que je devais faire un truc aujourd'hui... travailler... pfffffffff...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(joli tatouage en passant)


----------



## bonpat (2 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * ah mince, je me disais bien que je devais faire un truc aujourd'hui... travailler... pfffffffff...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il est sur les reins ????


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * (joli tatouage en passant)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui, mais

tu t'es pas tatoué une feuille de salade ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *  (entre 6 H et 8 H le matin)...  *



putain, mais y en a qui dorme a cette heure la...laissez les dormir!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Vous avez pas idée de faire autant de bruit...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour kasparov ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), bonjour à toutes et tous ! Que, comme d'hab, la journée soit placée sous le signe de la joie, de l'amitié et de l'amour !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mouuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrff !
Fait encore un temps de chien aujourd'hui, je suis ien parti pour rester flooder toute le journe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, bonne journée Thebig, ainsi que barbarealla, anntraxh, bonpat, LucG (un peu plus tard), Finn (si tu passe), maousse (idem), bebert (idem), niconemo (idem), tomtom (idem), kasparov (exceptionnellement), et les autres.

et toutes mes excuses à ceux que j'oublie.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juillet 2003)

Salut Dark ! Et une excellente journée floodeuse à souhait !


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Salut Dark ! Et une excellente journée floodeuse à souhait !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci, mais si possible je préfèrerais quand-même taffer.


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour kasparof, bonjour Thebig, bonjour Dark Templar, très belle journée en ce jeudi 3 juillet


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour Barbarella !!! Excellente journée calme et ensoleillée (fait un peu gris en Belgique aujourd'hui !)


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour Barbarella !!! Excellente journée calme et ensoleillée (fait un peu gris en Belgique aujourd'hui !)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chez nous il fait TRÈS gris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est presque du #666666, région de merde !
D'ici une heure, je verrais si je reste flooder toute la journée 'enfin, par périodes, faut pas exagérer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## anntraxh (3 Juillet 2003)

bonjour , et belle journée à tous, et demain c'est vendredi,courage ...!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour anntraxh ! Oufti, bonne et excellente journée !!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *demain c'est vendredi,courage ...!
> *


Ben s'il fait aussi pourri que depuis le début de la semaine, y aura pas de raison d'être heureux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il peut se casser avant d'être arrivé le vendredi, je le regretterrais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Voilà, ravi de vous faire partager ma bonne humeur


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour anntrahx, bonne journée à toi, je te signale aussi qu'après demain c'est samedi


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ben s'il fait aussi pourri que depuis le début de la semaine, y aura pas de raison d'être heureux
> 
> 
> ...



Voilà qui m'a réveillé d'un coup, tu pourrais le redire en chantant ?


----------



## tomtom (3 Juillet 2003)

boujour à toutes et à tous, ici aussi il fait gris, mais gris clair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un peu comme ici ---&gt; O &lt;---

Mais si il fait beau dans votre coeur, quelle importance


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * tu pourrais le redire en chantant ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais c'était en chantant !
Tu n'apprécié pas ma voix ?


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

Et bonjour tomtom


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour tomtom, tu as raison, derrière le ciel gris du bleu se cache, excellente journée


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Mais c'était en chantant !
> Tu n'apprécié pas ma voix ?
> 
> ...



Si, si, il pleut encore chez toi


----------



## Niconemo (3 Juillet 2003)

Salut à tous ! Ici il fait plutôt comme ça :




Avec une tendence à l'amélioration... Mais ici il faudrait qu'il pleuve un peu de temps en temps (il n'avait pas plu depuis 3 semaienes quand-même !)

Quoi qu'il en soit, exxxcellente journée à vous tous !


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2003)

Salut Niconemo, je te souhaite beaucoup de pluie et une bonne journée


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> * Mais ici il faudrait qu'il pleuve un peu de temps en temps *


Viens en prendre chez moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je te donne tout !
tout !
Sans rancune
allez, un petit nuage en prime.
Non non, ça me fait plaisir


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2003)

_Lorsque parut l'aurore aux doigts de rose..._

c'était bien Homère...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Ó?Å]ª|Æ·|?


----------



## Luc G (3 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour, les tombés du lit (toujours pas de plâtres en vue ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)



			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ben s'il fait aussi pourri que depuis le début de la semaine, y aura pas de raison d'être heureux
> 
> 
> ...



Ici un peu gris, un peu bleu. M'étonnerait quand même qu'on voit tomber des gouttes (encore qu'avec les pigeons, on sait jamais).  Et surtout, pour la première fois depuis...pfff plus que ça, j'ai vu le thermomètre indiquer moins de 20°C ce matin (bon, 19.9, faut pas rêver quand même), c'est bien agréable, un peu de fraîcheur relative, non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non, pas sur la tête, pas sur la tête


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour jeunesses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vois que tout le monde est sur le pont  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vais me prendre un café bien serré à l'annexe en face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qui me suit ?


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2003)

j'(arrive !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

@plus les djeunes


----------



## Philito (4 Juillet 2003)

déjà l'aurore chez toi...... ! ?


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> * déjà l'aurore chez toi...... ! ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et ta sur ?


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

moi hier a dit:
			
		

> * Bonne journée Thebig, ainsi que barbarealla, anntraxh, bonpat, LucG (un peu plus tard), Finn (si tu passe), maousse (idem), bebert (idem), niconemo (idem), tomtom (idem), kasparov (exceptionnellement), et les autres.*


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar ce matin a dit:
			
		

> *  Bonne journée Thebig, ainsi qu'à barbarella, anntraxh, bonpat, LucG (un peu plus tard), Finn (si tu passe), maousse (idem), bebert (idem), niconemo (idem), tomtom (idem), kasparov (exceptionnellement), et les autres.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je rajouterais à Dark Templar.

Très bon vendredi et : 
















































Bon anniversaire à Globalcut


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

Tu te souhaites bonne journée à toi et pas à moi ?


----------



## anntraxh (4 Juillet 2003)

bonjour barbarella et DarkTemplar ...tout va bien ce matin ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon anniversaire à toi, GlobalCut... j'espère qu'on a prévenu la firme Guinness, qu'ils t'envoient une caisse de leur meilleur cru !


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * une caisse de leur meilleur cru !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Une seule ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et on fait quoi du reste du camion ?


----------



## kamkil (4 Juillet 2003)

Salut tout le monde! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous avez quoi pour vot' p'tit déj?


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Vous avez quoi pour vot' p'tit déj?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tout dépend de ce que tu nous apporte
Mais dépeche toi, ça fait une heure que je fl euh poste, et je commence à avoir fail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Mais dépeche toi, ça fait une heure que je fl euh poste*


Une heure et demi, même. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, ça vient ?


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Salut tout le monde!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Katarina nous prépare des oeufs coque au caviar, tu apportes la Vodka


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Tu te souhaites bonne journée à toi et pas à moi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je pense que tu n'as pas bien lu


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour Roberto, comment va Pépita ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais où est Thebig ?


----------



## tomtom (4 Juillet 2003)

bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à toutes et à tous


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Je sais qu'il est tard pour participer à ce szrède  *


Non non, c'est  ouvert jusqu'à 8 heures (si on oublie les petits excés).
Bonne journéeà toi Roberto.


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Je pense que tu n'as pas bien lu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mal compris en fait.
J'avais compris "je rajouterais à ce qu'a dit Dark Templar".
Toutes mes excuses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et bonjour tomtom.


----------



## kamkil (4 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Katarina nous prépare des oeufs coque au caviar, tu apportes la Vodka
> 
> ...



Je vais aller demander ça à mes voisins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et j'ai des russes qui passent prendre l'apéro ce soir, sisi


----------



## kamkil (4 Juillet 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




































































































































































jour

Bon ça marche pas mais si vous éditez le code vous verrez c'est marqué BON


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut tomtom, bonne journée


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

T'as du bien t'amuser kamkil


----------



## kamkil (4 Juillet 2003)

JOUR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reculez-vous un peu de l'écran et fermez un peu les yeux pour mieux voir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (nan Dark Templar, j'ai pas dit de loucher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## kamkil (4 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * T'as du bien t'amuser kamkil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amuse-toi un coup


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Reculez-vous un peu de l'écran et fermez un peu les yeux pour mieux voir
> 
> ...








 C'est malin: je suis tombé de ma chaise!


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * (nan Dark Templar, j'ai pas dit de loucher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben, comment tu sais ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (de toute façon j'ai pas  le choix).
Une suggestion : les lettres avec des 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou des 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se verraient mieux.


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Une suggestion : les lettres avec des
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et pis tant que t'y es, écrit le mot entier


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2003)

Salut les matinaux (une précision : je suis pas René Char 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). On dirait que les enfants s'amusent. Y a pas des Lego dans le bar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS J'adore les lego : laissez-moi une grosse grosse boîte de lego et je passe une aprè-midi sans voir le temps passer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon, là je suis au boulot et je sens que je ne vais pas voir le temps passer non plus, mais pas pour les mêmes raisons


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

Ben ça alors, personne aujourd'hui ?
et barbarella ?
et anntraxh ?
et vieux raleur ?
et maousse ?
et finn ?
et oupsy ?
et roberto ?
et bebert ?
et niconemo ?
et kasparov ?
et kamkil (bon, lui il était tout content hier il a eu son bac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) ?
et tomtom ?
et thebig (déjà 2 jours de manqués lui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ?
et les autres que j'oublie ? (désolé) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





J'espère que Lucg au moins sera là, avec son retard habituel.


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *et barbarella ?
> et anntraxh ?
> et vieux raleur ?
> et maousse ?
> ...



Et moi et moi et moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et moi et moi et moi !
> 
> ...


Désolé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais tu viens jamais, je vais pas mettre la liste des 9500 membres non plus


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

'Tain, y a vraiment personne aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est d'un morne


----------



## kamkil (5 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * 'Tain, y a vraiment personne aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais non, je suis là Dark


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

kamkil:</font><hr /> [b a dit:
			
		

> <blockquote><font class="small"> moi] c'est d'un morne aujourd'hui



Mais non, je suis là Dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  [/b] 

[/QUOTE]
C'est bien ce que je disais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Naan, pas tapper !


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

Et pis c'est à c't'heure là qu't'arrive ?


----------



## anntraxh (5 Juillet 2003)

ouais ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et moi c'est à cette heure-ci ... !

bonjour Dark, bonjour Kamkil ...


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

Ben bravo !
Ha là là les vieus, plus aucun respect des traditions


----------



## anntraxh (5 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Ben bravo !
> Ha là là les vieus, plus aucun respect des traditions
> 
> 
> ...



tu veux savoir ce qu'ils te disent, les vieux ???


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * tu veux savoir ce qu'ils te disent, les vieux ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La réponse demain matin, entre 6 H et 8 H


----------



## barbarella (5 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour à tous, bon samedi vous avez vu l'heure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon j'y vais


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour à tous, bon petit déj, bonne grasse matinée, et surtout bon dimanche


----------



## anntraxh (6 Juillet 2003)

bonjour barbarella, merci... !
et le gaminou Darkou, il en écrase encore ce matin ???


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * bonjour barbarella, merci... !
> et le gaminou Darkou, il en écrase encore ce matin ???
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour anntraxh, contente de te voir je m'ennuyais un peu toute seule, je te souhaite une très bonne journée


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *et le gaminou Darkou, il en écrase encore ce matin ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non mais qu'est-ce qu'elle a l'ancêtre là  ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez, bonjour à tous, et à demain.


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour Dark Templar, bon dimanche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ils sont où les autres ?


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Ils sont où les autres ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Au lit, comme tous les gens normaux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez, bonne journée floodeuse à toi, je repasse demain.


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Au lit, comme tous les gens normaux
> 
> 
> ...



Floooooooooooooooodeuse moiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oooooooooooooh


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Un peu de blé *


Moi aussi j'espère en remener le plus possible.

Bonne journée à tous, plus particulièrement à toi puisque tu peux pas me lire pour le moment.


----------



## benjamin (7 Juillet 2003)

Je suis de très mauvaise humeur.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

Bijour tout le monde !!!   Bijour Roberto ! Bijour Dark Templar ! Bisous Benjamin pour calmer ton humeur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Allez hop ! Hop ! Hop !  On se riveille la didand!! Il fait beau, les oisillons chantent, 
c'est une belle journée qui s'annonce... hé hé (©right Alèm)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vous souhaite à toutes et à tous un excellent Lundi !!  J'vous dit bon déj' avec Barbarella, dit bonne récolte à Roberto! 
j'dit  "mrd"  (=binne chance) à ceux qui ont une conférence ou examens  aujourd'hui ou dans l'courant de la semaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et merci de croiser les doigts pour moi, j'ai vu un bijoux d'appart' et le veux !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@plus ji vais m'inscrire à la gérance immobilière pour ledit objet !


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis de très mauvaise humeur.  *























Fais risette


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

Et bonjour oupsy


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour à tous, bon début de semaine, que tous vos voeux soient exaucés et que toutes vos entreprises soient couronnées de succès


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour à tous, bon début de semaine, que tous vos voeux soient exaucés et que toutes vos entreprises soient couronnées de succès
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben rien qu'avec moi, le bon Dieu aura gagné ses RTT


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Du moment qu'il va bien, que ce soit une fille ou un garçon, ce sera la grande surprise au cur de l'hiver ! *


C'est du malin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et il fera comment le petit garçon avec sa chambre roses et ses barbies ?


----------



## benjamin (7 Juillet 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> * Bisous Benjamin pour calmer ton humeur !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cinq tours du lac des Buttes Chaumont, une douche froide, et cela va mieux.


----------



## Luc G (7 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour à tous, bon début de semaine, que tous vos voeux soient exaucés et que toutes vos entreprises soient couronnées de succès
> 
> 
> 
> ...



N'exagérons pas quand même : imagine que quelqu'un souhaite que tu te casses une jambe (ou pire), tu vois le résultat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Il faut parfois se méfier des voeux des gens.

Bonjour quand même aux lève-tôt, bonne semaine et toute cette sorte de choses


----------



## anntraxh (7 Juillet 2003)

bonjour à tous ...


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> N'exagérons pas quand même : imagine que quelqu'un souhaite que tu te casses une jambe (ou pire), tu vois le résultat
> 
> ...



Bonjour Luc G, tu serais pas un peu rabat joie ce matin


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

Bonne journée à Anntraxh et LucG.
Bonne humeur à benjamin.


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * bonjour à tous ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour anntrahx


----------



## deadlocker (7 Juillet 2003)

Bien le bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Désolé de pas être venu plus tôt, je viens de finir de regarder "Créances de sang", de et par Clint Eastwood.

Pas trop mal comme film, je n'ai ptetre pas su l'apprécier car j'ai pas beaucoup dormi et que je n'étais pas dans l'ambiance


----------



## benjamin (7 Juillet 2003)

Et c'est tous les jours comme cela ? Des messages matinaux dégoulinant de bonne humeur. Bon, le forum des râleurs m'attend


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> * Et c'est tous les jours comme cela ? Des messages matinaux dégoulinant de bonne humeur. Bon, le forum des râleurs m'attend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben oui, ici tout le monde s'aime et ça nous rempli de joie et de bonheur


----------



## Luc G (7 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bonjour Luc G, tu serais pas un peu rabat joie ce matin
> 
> ...



Pas du tout, barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Désolé si mon post était dans la note "flip"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il fait beau, dans une semaine c'est les vacances, j'ai encore pas loin de 50 Jules Verne à lire, autant dire quelques heures de bon temps. j'envisage déjà avec une grande satisfaction ma sieste de tout à l'heure. Que demande le peuple  ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soleil et frais: le pied!

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## macelene (7 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour tout le monde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



salut à toi vieux râleur, j'ai mis une recette spéciale petit budget, moins cher que les gambas.
ici, soleil, cigales, petite brise légère, un festival qui sent la débandade. Quel dommage, mais bon c'est la vie.
Trés bonne journée à tous .


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> salut à toi vieux râleur, j'ai mis une recette spéciale petit budget
> Trés bonne journée à tous .
> 
> ...








 Je file voir ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Miam


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2003)

...Toutes mes excuses, mais je viens d'arriver et je repars aussi vite (boulot à l'extérieur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) ...
Excellente après-midi à toutes et tous et à bientot ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : qui veut venir à ma première ARF ???






Arrrfffffffffffff !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2003)

...Pour les chiottes du Bar !!!!!


----------



## bebert (7 Juillet 2003)

Donnez des sous pour la recherche !


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

C'est un nouveau jeu ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2003)

Salut Roberto ! Une excellente journée à toutes et tous ... pleine de surprises agréables et tout et tout !!!


----------



## barbarella (8 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour Thebig, bonjour Roberto, bonne journée à vous


----------



## anntraxh (8 Juillet 2003)

bonjour les filles et les gars, bon mardi !


----------



## barbarella (8 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour anntrahx, bonne journée à toi


----------



## tomtom (8 Juillet 2003)

Bonne journée anntraxh 







Bonne journée barbarella







Bonne journée thebig







Bonne journée roberto







Bonne journée à toutes







Bonne journée à tous


----------



## barbarella (8 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour tomtom


----------



## bebert (8 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour ! Toute cette bonne humeur ! Ça fiche la trouille !!!


----------



## barbarella (8 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour ! Toute cette bonne humeur ! Ça fiche la trouille !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est trop beau, ça peut pas durer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Salut bebert


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

Un Paris sous le soleil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Une journée qui s'annonce superbe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonjour à toutes et à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_Roberto m'a grillé la politesse: déjà sorti!_


----------



## Luc G (8 Juillet 2003)

Salut les matinaux. Chaud devant, ici. y en a qui s'en plaignent mais s'il ne faisait pas chaud en été et pas froid en hiver, ce serait monotone.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

hi hi hi ... wala j'ai enfin, trouvé le bouton "répondre" (pas bien réveillée,totday)

quelle vous soit bonne et surprenante !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bon, moi j'y go et vous laisse... j'ai du boulot plein l'ordi hihihi
@plus


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

Bonour à ous, désolé pour le retard mais bon, que sont 2 heures dans une vie entière ?


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> * Et c'est tous les jours comme cela ? Des messages matinaux dégoulinant de bonne humeur. Bon, le forum des râleurs m'attend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben zut, on s'y est raté de peu alors


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour ! Toute cette bonne humeur ! Ça fiche la trouille !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais, ben fait gaffe au forum de non raleurs alors, c'est dur de tenir dedans


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde.
Cette fois-ci c'est moi le premier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

J'espère qu'il fera beau, mais pas trop.


----------



## anntraxh (9 Juillet 2003)

bonjour, et bon appétit, messieurs ....


----------



## anntraxh (9 Juillet 2003)

y'a du café ?


----------



## kamkil (9 Juillet 2003)

Bonneuh nuit tout le monde!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On n'a pas idee de manger a cette heure-ci, nan me ho


----------



## legritch (9 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Salut à tous !
> Tu m'as grillé, Dark !...
> J'ai pas bien dormi.
> Ptêt' parce que je relis Bram Stoker en ce moment ?
> ...



Une pinte de bon sang et tu seras réveillé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour Dark, Roberto, Anntraxh et les autres


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

Bonne journée Roberto, anntraxh, legritch.
Bonne nuit kamkil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et merci anntraxh pour le p'tit dèj, y a pas de café, c'est Roberto qui amène l'ami*e* Ricoré.


----------



## maousse (9 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *Et merci anntraxh pour le p'tit dèj, y a pas de café, c'est Roberto qui amène l'amie Ricoré.  *


je préfèrerais l'amie Ricoré*e*, enfin, question de goût 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bonne journée là dedans, faut se décoller les yeux, ça fouette !


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour à tous, et en attendant l'amie ricorée voilà un petit café 






Bon mercredi


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * Salut les matinaux.*


Tiens, c'était pas les matutinaux hier ?


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour à tous, et en attendant l'amie ricorée voilà un petit café *


Ben depuis le temps que je l'ai amenée celui-là (2 mois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), il doit plus être très bon, alors très peu pour moi, merci


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

Et à part ça, bonne journée à barbarella, et maousse :  TA G***** ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (nan, bonne journée quand-même, au pire j'irai dans le forum des raleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ben depuis le temps que je l'ai amenée celui-là (2 mois
> 
> 
> ...



Et bien tu de débrouilles, c'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé. Sinon il y a du Banania


----------



## tomtom (9 Juillet 2003)

[baille baille] ouuuaaaaahhh [baille baille]

Bonjour tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




zut, j'arrive pas à ouvrir les yeux en grand ce matin


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour
Bonjour
Bonjour.

A c't'heure, c'est encore l'aurore?

Bon, et bien bonne journée à tous et toutes.
La mienne devrait aller; vacances ce soir!


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * A c't'heure, c'est encore l'aurore?  *


Oui, jusqu'à maintenant, après c'est trop tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne (dernière) journée à toi et à tomtom.


----------



## Luc G (9 Juillet 2003)

Salut, les lève-tôt. Il fait beau, il fait chaud. Bientôt les vacances. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai déjà bu le café mais je vais pas tarder à en prendre un autre (pas de ricoré pour moi merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Pour Dark templar : un jour, les matinaux, un jour les matutinaux, etc. Faut varier un peu


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * Pour Dark templar : un jour, les matinaux, un jour les matutinaux, etc. Faut varier un peu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Donc aujourd'hui c'est les matutinaux alors ?
Ouais !
J'em suis pas trompé.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde !
C'est bien agréable de sentir toute cette bonne humeur alors que soi-meme on est pret à tout virer par la fenetre pour se défouler !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bof y'a des jours comme ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...vivement demain !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bizous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...bon, je retourne à mes "US GAAP" !!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bises à toutes et tous


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour à tous !

Ce matin, pas de café, la vodka plutot. Pas encor dormi...
Mais vous faites comme vous voulez, je suis cool.

A+

P.s la pics de la bouteille de vodka que je me tape ces temps ci, bientot sur Ultraflood.


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour Roberto, bonjour thebig si tu passes, et calmes toi Vieux raleur, tu floodes bien trop vite.


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juillet 2003)

Et va te coucher playaman.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

bonjour à tous, aux lèves tôt et à ceux qui vont pas tarder à pointer le nez à l'horizon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bien bonne journée et bon dodo à playaman ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  comme Dark, je pense ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aller j'file au taf'
@plus
ciao!


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

Courage...
Je te fais fuir Templar ? T'es pas encor passé à l'ultraflood !


----------



## legritch (10 Juillet 2003)

Congé aujourd'hui mais faut quand même se lever, pfff... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonjour Dark, Playaman, oupys, Roberto et tous les autres, que la journée vous soit agréable..


----------



## anntraxh (10 Juillet 2003)

bonne journée, que de monde par ici ...!


----------



## barbarella (10 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde antrahx n'a pas encore apporté les croissants ? Bon je m'en occupe à toute


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Courage...
> Je te fais fuir Templar ? T'es pas encor passé à l'ultraflood !
> 
> 
> ...


Je fais les forums dans l'ordr, faut que je me tappes tous les forums techniques avant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je vais faire une exception, j'ariiiiive


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juillet 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> * bien bonne journée et bon dodo à playaman !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non non, moi c'est comme toi, je file (bientôt) au taf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis bonne journée à ceux qui passent.


----------



## barbarella (10 Juillet 2003)

Salut anntrahx.

 j'vous ai apporté des croissants qui veut bien s'occuper du café ?


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Et puis bonne journée à ceux qui passent.  *


Soit pour le moment anntraxh, legritch et barbarella (+ oupsy, Roberto et playaman avant).


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Je m'occupe de LA RICORÉE !!! *


EGOÏSTE ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






T'avais pas déjà pris la secrétaire hier dans le thread de Finn ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour la compagnie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ceux qui sont là (t'ai vu, Roberto: remets la ptéro où tu l'as prise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
et ceux qui sont partis au boulot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi, j'y suis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour à tout le monde ! Que cette journée soit excellente et remplie d'amitié et d'amour... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et, pour les glandeurs, qui en ont marre de Arffer par eux-memes, voici en exclu la pompe à Arff qui arffe automatiquement et à volonté ... un must !!!


----------



## Luc G (10 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour à tout le monde ! Que cette journée soit excellente et remplie d'amitié et d'amour...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut, les tombés du lit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pas besoin des croissants pour avoir du chaud, ce matin. Bientôt les vacances  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Conséquence : faut s'agiter au boulot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu te mécanises, TheBig ??? Gaffe à pas aspirer Kernic et Panel


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> QUOI ??
> Ca, une ptéro ???
> Hein, Thebig, qu'il y connait rien ??
> *


Arrrff ! Bien sur qu'il n'y connait rien en ptéros !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






La véritable ptéro (et j'en ai l'expérience), se reconnait au premier coup d'oeil à son éternelle jupe plissée qu'elle porte bien au-dessous du genou et qui la fait ressembler à un abat-jour de fin de série ambulant !!!
Elle porte des talons plats à semelle de crepe silencieuse qui font qu'elle se déplace sans bruit et arrive derrière vous pour zieuter ce que vous etes en train de faire avant meme que vous ne puissiez réagir !
Mais ... la nature étant bien faite, la ptéro dégage toujours une odeur d'Eau de Cologne caractéristique et humable à plusieurs metres qui fait qu'elle croit vous surprendre alors que l'avez senti venir depuis 5 minutes (ce qui vous laisse largement le temps de fermer vos éventuelles fenetres WEB douteuses...) !
La ptéro connait le numéro de téléphone de votre femme par coeur - si d'aventure, vous sortez de la société pendant les heures de travail et que vous ne l'avez pas prévenue, elle se fera un plaisir de lui téléphoner en minaudant : "bonjour Madaaamme, puis-je parler à votre mari siouplait ??? - vous aurez compris que le but de la ptéro est de mettre le ver dans le fruit ou le doute dans l'oeuf !!!
La ptéro est munie de dizaines d'oreilles plissées également qu'elle laisse trainer un peu partout question de pouvoir dire à votre boss : "Monsieur, si vous saviez ce que "X" a raconté il y a quelques instants...!!!"
En résumé, la véritable ptéro est un monstre de jalousie, d'égoisme et de frustration ... son acharnement, elle le traine derrière elle tel un escargot qui traine tellement sa bave qu'on a envie qu'il fasse subitement demi-tour pour glisser dedans !!!
Eh oui, la ptéro ... c'est ça !!!


----------



## krystof (10 Juillet 2003)

Hé bé...c'est pas joli, joli tout ça.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Hé bé...c'est pas joli, joli tout ça.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et encore, tu sais pas tout !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La mienne des ptéros (depuis plus de 20 ans), avec qui je travaille journellement est une amie de ma femme !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et malgré qu'elle soit adorable (et c'est vrai !), je te laisse deviner mon calvaire !!!


----------



## krystof (10 Juillet 2003)

Elles mettent le même parfum


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Euh... On fait la course ?
> 
> 
> ...


Facile quand on a déjà une longueur d'avance hein Roberto !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










    ... et quelle longueur !... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'es déjà en vue de l'arrivée et moi je n'ai pas encore démarré !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : mais tu me preteras bien une de tes futures Jaguar non ?


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Okay. Justement il fait beau j'allais sortir, là.   *


Même  trop chaud, j'ai du arrêter de taffer et rentrer.
Bon, ce thread est quand-même  censé fermer vers 8 H 00, mais bon, cas de force majeur, content de te revoir thebig.


----------



## sveltana (11 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour à ovus !

Y a-t-il parmi ovus une bone âme pour me guider à la route de la Pomme qui va se dérouler prochainement  ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai l'intention de m'y rendre...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

sveltana a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour à ovus !
> 
> Y a-t-il parmi ovus une bone âme pour me guider à la route de la Pomme qui va se dérouler prochainement  ?
> 
> ...



Adresse un MP à bonpat


----------



## krystof (11 Juillet 2003)

sveltana a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour à ovus !
> 
> Y a-t-il parmi ovus une bone âme pour me guider à la route de la Pomme qui va se dérouler prochainement  ?
> 
> ...



Demande à ton autre pseudo, il doit savoir.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> content de te revoir thebig.
> 
> 
> ...


Salut Dark ! Content aussi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...et dire qu'à cause de ce p.... de boulot, j'ai perdu quelques bonnes heures de flood intense !!! et malheureusement, c'est pas fini !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je compte bien me rattraper bientot !!!


----------



## aricosec (11 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Salut Dark ! Content aussi !!!
> 
> 
> ...


.
on peut savoir le decalage horaire de belgique avec la france 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
parce  que le thread de l'aurore hein,il déborde


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> parce  que le thread de l'aurore hein,il déborde
> 
> 
> ...


Mais c'est d'affection qu'il déborde ce thread gentillet hein Rico !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Mea culpa (je ne perds jamais une occasion de parler latin !), c'est moi qu'ai commencé !
> 
> 
> 
> *


ici, ce serait plutot du genre "méat coule pas !"


----------



## sveltana (11 Juillet 2003)

* Posté à l'origine par krystof

Demande à ton autre pseudo, il doit savoir.  * 

Je ne vois pas à quoi vous faites allusion Monsieur Kristof


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Mais c'est d'affection qu'il déborde ce thread gentillet hein Rico !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


De toute façon c'est son thread alors il fait ce qu'il veut


----------



## krystof (11 Juillet 2003)

sveltana a dit:
			
		

> *  Posté à l'origine par krystof
> 
> Demande à ton autre pseudo, il doit savoir.
> 
> ...



krystof avec un Y,  s'il ovus plaît.


----------



## sveltana (11 Juillet 2003)

* Posté à l'origine par Vieux Raleur

Adresse un MP à bonpat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

Ah !  Et pourquoi Bonpat et pas vous ?


----------



## aricosec (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> De toute façon c'est son thread alors il fait ce qu'il veut
> 
> 
> ...


.moi je veus bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







,encore quelques  dizaines de post et on auras rejoint celui du soir,du non stop en sommes,les 24 heures du flood.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> De toute façon c'est son thread alors il fait ce qu'il veut
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai mais pourquoi ne pas lui montrer la voie à notre svelte Anna dans un thread rien que pour elle ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis sur que ces messieurs sont déjà tout disposés à mettre la main à la patte .... et pas qu'à la patte ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je suis sur que ces messieurs sont déjà tout disposés à mettre la main à la patte .... et pas qu'à la patte ...
> 
> 
> ...


...et pas que la main non plus ! Arrrfffffffffffffff !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

sveltana a dit:
			
		

> *  Posté à l'origine par Vieux Raleur
> Ah !  Et pourquoi Bonpat et pas vous ?
> 
> 
> ...


*






 mais moi, je suis très timide  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * C'est vrai mais pourquoi ne pas lui montrer la voie à notre svelte Anna dans un thread rien que pour elle ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben moi j'ai rien compris à sa question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est quoi le chemin de la pomme ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ben moi j'ai rien compris à sa question
> 
> 
> ...








 Demandes au serpent


----------



## krystof (11 Juillet 2003)

Ouai, mais fais gaffe aux pépins.


----------



## sveltana (11 Juillet 2003)

* Posté à l'origine par Vieux Raleur

Adresse un MP à bonpat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

J'ai fait comme vous me l'avez dit Vieux Raleur, jai écrit un MP et je suis tombée comme un cheveu dans une soupe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Désolée pour tout le dérangement ! Je m'en vais manger dehors et boire un coup de gnole à votre santé 

Au revoir peutêtre à plus


----------



## bebert (11 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour à tous !

Comment ça va ce matin ? Il fait chaud et le soleil est à droite, bizarre


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Comment ça va ce matin ? Il fait chaud et le soleil est à droite, bizarre
> 
> ...



cé koi ce bronxe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bebert ça va ?  ti m'inquiétes


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> cé koi ce bronxe
> 
> ...



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

y a des courageux pour poster a 6h...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









tu te leves ou tu te couches ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis bijour a tous


----------



## legritch (11 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour... Allez, hop, au boulot


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

quel courage...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2003)

Excellente journée à tout le monde ! Beaucoup d'amour et d'amitié et un peu de fric par la meme occasion, ce qui ne gache rien !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * ... Et fermeture du trtrhtheha... du truc à 8 heures tapantes !!
> *


Pff, t'as même pas dit le fuseau horaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée à tous, aujourd'hui la flmme de faire une liste, y a trop de monde.


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * un peu de fric par la meme occasion, ce qui ne gache rien !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beaucoup j'espère


----------



## barbarella (11 Juillet 2003)

BONJOUUUUUUUUUUUUR TOUUUUUUUUUT LE MOOOOOOOOOOOODE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ooooooooooooooooh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est surprenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon vendredi


----------



## bonpat (11 Juillet 2003)

salut (fatigué) !


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * BONJOUUUUUUUUUUUUR TOUUUUUUUUUT LE MOOOOOOOOOOOODE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gulp  !
Tu m'as fait peur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Crier comme ça à 7 H 00 du mat' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, au moins ça réveille.


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

Décidément, elle t'as tappé dans l'il 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fais gaffe, Pepita va se barrer avec l'ami Pepito 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis dis à la ricorée d'activer le correcteur d'orthographe.


----------



## anntraxh (11 Juillet 2003)

bonjour  à tous, on tient une peche d'enfer comme je vois ! super ... !!


----------



## bebert (11 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour amies floudeuses et amis floudeurs !


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour amies floudeuses et amis floudeurs !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et si vous êtes pas flooders, alors vous êtes pas les amis de bebert


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le soleil, les amis déjà levés (lavés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), pas encore un"rouge" en vue: tout s'annonce bien


----------



## Luc G (11 Juillet 2003)

Salut les matutinaux. Et bonnes vacances à ceux qui les prennent ce soir, moi par exemple


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *  pas encore un"rouge" en vue: tout s'annonce bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ( _faut que j'aille travailler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_ 
T'es content ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ton patron t'attend les bras grands ouverts, un éclatant sourire aux lèvres... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... que tu l'enrichisse un peu plus


----------



## bebert (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et si vous êtes pas flooders, alors vous êtes pas les amis de bebert
> 
> 
> ...



Celui qui aime tout le monde me jette la première pierre !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : j'aime aussi les non floodeurs, moi par exemple !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

et vlan... prend ca !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"c'est la lutte finale
groupons nous et demain
l'international
serat le genre humain"











travailleurs travailleuses... on vous spolie...


----------



## anntraxh (12 Juillet 2003)

et hop !© 
un ptit coup de balai pour vous souhaiter un excellent WE dans un bar tout propre !

bonjour à tous


----------



## barbarella (12 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour annthrahx, quel courage ! Tiens pour la peine je prépare le petit déj dans le jardin 







Bon samedi


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * et hop !©
> un ptit coup de balai pour vous souhaiter un excellent WE dans un bar tout propre !*


Il en reste là
non
plus haut
tu vois pas ?
Regarde sur ton avatar, t'en as plein la tête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, puis bonne journée à tous, et ceci est un *thread*, pas un szrède, et je rappellerais à un certain égoïste qui se reconnaitra, qu'il a pas voulu partager l'ami Ricorée, alors c'est pas le thrad des users de la ricorée.
donc je remet le titre original.


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> * et vlan... prend ca !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toi tu pourras chambrer quand t'auras des bonnes notes au Bac


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Bon samedi   *


Merci, mais
Je préférai ton ancien avatar, je suis le seul ?


----------



## barbarella (12 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Merci, mais
> Je préférai ton ancien avatar, je suis le seul ?
> 
> ...



Non t"es pas le seul, je m'en occupe, un café en attendant ?


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Non t"es pas le seul, je m'en occupe, un café en attendant ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui mais c'est moi qui régale, sinon tu vas nous ressortir celui du moins dernier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca  pour toi :




Ca pour anntraxh :




Ca pour kasparov :




Ca pour tous les autres qui viendront :


----------



## barbarella (12 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Oui mais c'est moi qui régale, sinon tu vas nous ressortir celui du moins dernier
> 
> 
> ...




Mais c'est formidable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, merci, merci beaucoup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une surprise :

L'amie Ricoré est occupée, mais je suis venue avec une copine, très sympa, Roberto va pas en revenir, je trépigne d'impatience de voir sa joie


----------



## anntraxh (12 Juillet 2003)

merci pour le café, Dark Templar ,et merci barbarella pour le petit déjeuner ...
et bonjour à ta copine


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *L'amie Ricoré est occupée, mais je suis venue avec une copine, très sympa, Roberto va pas en revenir, je trépigne d'impatience de voir sa joie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'attends la réaction de Roberto


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2003)

bonjour a tous !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(je sais... je deborde un peu sur les horaires du forum... mais je viens juste de me lever  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (13 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, aujourd'hui on se fait un super êtit déj : 

 Caviar






Oeufs aux truffes






Toasts






Et café, 


bon appétit et bon dimanche


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Juillet 2003)

boudiou ! c lourd tout ca


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour tout le monde, aujourd'hui on se fait un super êtit déj :
> 
> Caviar
> Oeufs aux truffes
> ...



bonjour et bon dimanche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






pour le petit dej, c'est katarina qui régale c'est ça


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2003)

Une petite pensée pour ceux qui sont en vacances sur cette bonne vieille terre d'Albion...

...


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

Salut à tous, j'apporte le complément.


----------



## anntraxh (14 Juillet 2003)

bonjour à tous et bonne fête nat. à nos voisins d'outre Quiévrain !
tournée générale de ... café liègeois , ce matin !


----------



## bonpat (14 Juillet 2003)

Merci Annthrax,

Comme tu peux le voir, Fête National ou pas il y en a qui bosse !
Bonne journée à tous (en particulier à la trentaine de fille qui m'envoie chaque jour des mp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour à Toutes et Tous et excellente Fete Nationale à nos amis francais !!!


----------



## barbarella (14 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * bonjour à tous et bonne fête nat. à nos voisins d'outre Quiévrain !
> tournée générale de ... café liègeois , ce matin !
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour anntrahx, merci pour ce sympathique café liégeois, bonne journée, et ne rate pas le défilé à la télé, toujours du grand spectacle.

très bon lundi


----------



## anntraxh (14 Juillet 2003)

bonjour barbarella, mais tu sais ... j'ai pas de TV !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










je vis très bien sans ...  ( tiens, une idée de sondage pour les sondo-maniaco-floudeurs de ces lieux ? )


----------



## barbarella (14 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Merci Annthrax,
> 
> Comme tu peux le voir, Fête National ou pas il y en a qui bosse !
> Bonne journée à tous (en particulier à la trentaine de fille qui m'envoie chaque jour des mp
> ...



Salut bonpat, bon courage. 

Dis moi, à la trentaine de fille, nombre que je devine être en dessous de la réalité, tu leur réponds à chacune personnellement ? 

Allez bonne journée


----------



## barbarella (14 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour à Toutes et Tous et excellente Fete Nationale à nos amis francais !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut Thebig, ça a du bon la révolution quand même


----------



## barbarella (14 Juillet 2003)

On va pas se laisser abattre.

Un jus de pamplemousse pour commencer 






Quelques cornflakes






Et un bon chocolat.











*Que la journée commence, dans la joie et la bonne humeur*


----------



## barbarella (14 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * bonjour barbarella, mais tu sais ... j'ai pas de TV !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as sans doute une radio, c'est moins intéressant (il n'y a pas les images) mais ça crée l'ambiance


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juillet 2003)

Tidju Barbarella ! Il me semble que tu pètes la forme ce matin !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...c'est contagieux !!! Merci !


----------



## tomtom (14 Juillet 2003)

Bojour tout le monde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour moi ce sera une infusion, je suis certainement le seul capable de se chopper un gros rhume en pleine canicule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et bien sûr, bonne fête national à tous les amis français


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Juillet 2003)

Eh ben ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y en a des trucs à manger ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée à tous, bonne fête nationale aux 3 français que ça intéresse.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2003)

Belle et bonne journée à tous (en particulier aux garçons qui envahissent ma boîte d'MP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






et qui m'envoi des fleurs virtuelles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
merci pour le p'tit déj' Barbarella c'était délicieux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



me too je paresse sous le bouleau...
à plus


----------



## krystof (14 Juillet 2003)

Salut à tous, j'apporte le supplément.
Qui n'en veut


----------



## anntraxh (15 Juillet 2003)

salut Roberto, salut à tous ! encore un très chaude journée en vue ...


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour Roberto, bonjour Anntraxh, bonjour ceux qui viennent d'arriver et que je n'ai pas pu voir, bonjour ceux qui viendront, et même ceux qui viendront pas (soyons fous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Et profitez  bien des coins à l'ombre (manque le smile :crèvedechaudà7heuresdumat.


----------



## barbarella (15 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour à tous, très bonne journée.

Vous n'avez pas la clim ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 pourtant c'est si agréable, pensez y pour l'année prochaine


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * vous voyez ?? *


Ben on imagine seulement, je pense que si tu partagais un peu (genre juste une nuit que tu reviens avec Pepita, pour changer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) on verrait mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_Euh, peut-être que si je te rejoins, ça m'évitera de dire des conneries_


----------



## bonpat (15 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour les enfants, 
ça fait toujours plaisir de voir vos minoits de bon matin !

Trop boulot en ce moment pour flooder et pourtant c'est pas l'envie qui .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aie revoilà du boulot (faut pas se plaindre non plus, ceux qui en n'ont pas ont plus de raisons de gueuler !)

Grosses bises à tous et à la prochaine !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SMACKKK !!!


_L'est où Oupsy ?_


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *L'est où Oupsy ?
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dans "A la queue leu leu".
A mon avis elle devrait pas tarder.


----------



## bebert (15 Juillet 2003)

BOOOOONNNNNNJJJJJOOOOOOUUUUURRRRRR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































(J'y suis peut-être allé trop fort)


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * (J'y suis peut-être allé trop fort)   *


Non non, ça va, j'ai juste une petite pertinence rétinienne de "" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tiens, ça recommence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour à toi quand-même.


----------



## barbarella (15 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * BOOOOONNNNNNJJJJJOOOOOOUUUUURRRRRR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo !


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour la compagnie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Où sont les trainards  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TheBig doit être en train de nourrir des oppossums


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour, bonjour à tous, bon café, bon p'tit déj', bonne route bon flood, et tout de bon de ce que vous voulez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour moi aussi, beaucoup de boulot pas le temps de paresser sous le bouleau (retard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Excellente journée à vous tous et à bientôt !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> L'est où Oupsy ?
> 
> ...


ici et là, me suis perdue en chemin pour aller au job hi hi hi 
et maintenant présente, fidèle à mon post jusqu'à 13h30 avec une pause de 15mn à 10h30 (pas là) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





wali wala vous savez tout... enfin, presque !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *
> wali wala vous savez tout... enfin, presque !
> 
> 
> ...



le reste,  *le reste** , LE RESTE,  *LE RESTE*


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ouais bah j'retourne m'allonger sous le ventilo avec un café glacé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon courage...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Nuit d'orage  *



J'viens de voir les infos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça fait peur !!


----------



## anntraxh (16 Juillet 2003)

bonjour à tous, qu'est-ce qui fait peur ?


----------



## minime (16 Juillet 2003)

Oh rien, il y a eu deux ou trois averses.


----------



## anntraxh (16 Juillet 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> * Oh rien, il y a eu deux ou trois averses.   *


merci, je viens d'écouter la radio ...


----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2003)

Bon ben, bonjour quand même à tous, et bonne journée


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

c'est ça, bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2003)

bonjour et  bonne journée à tous que celle-ci vous soit fructifiante. allez courage !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non,non ce n'est pas un rêve... j'suis déjà entrain de bosser ça arrive des fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gros bisous à tous et à bientôt !!


tiens l'est où bonpat ?


----------



## benjamin (16 Juillet 2003)

Je déteste les nuits comme celles-là. On ne couche, épuisé, pour se démener toute la nuit dans la touffeur de sa chambre. Le petit orage (sur Paris du moins) n'y a rien fait. Réveillé trop tôt. Je vais courir dans les Buttes, tiens, pendant qu'il fait encore frais.


----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * c'est ça, bonne journée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Une journée sans flood, en signe de solidarité ?


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Une journée sans flood, en signe de solidarité ?
> 
> ...


Solidarité envers qui ?


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Je sors déjà ???
> Bon.
> 
> 
> ...


T'inquiètes je t'accompagne


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A toutes zé tous une excellente journée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Vivement ce soir qu'on se couche


----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2003)

Bon voilà le petit déj


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

Zut, je croyais que tu l'avais oublié et j'en ai pris un moi-même. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euh, vous m'en gardez un bout pour demain ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juillet 2003)

Excellente journée caniculaire à toutes et tous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : mes excuses pour le retard, mais je suis sur la breche depuis 4.00 H ce matin ... le serveur principal a lache a cause de la chaleur et je viens à peine de le rétablir !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...au menu ce midi : grillade de bits et barbecue de backbones !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps pour jpmiss et pour bebert : non ma ptéro se s'appelle pas Labreche !!!


----------



## anntraxh (17 Juillet 2003)

bonjour Roberto,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




il fait un peu plus frais ce matin... ouf !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour anntraxh, bonjour Roberto et salut à tout le monde !
Peche d'enfer ce matin - il fait un peu plus frais et j'aime bien les nuits d'orage quand il reste civilisé bien entendu !!!
Et puis, comme dirait un de mes copains qui a quelques ennuis du coté érectile : "j'aime bien l'orage parce que cela le fout droit" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Donc, je commencerais cette journée en m'excusant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Que la bonne humeur soit avec vous, Frères et Soeurs !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2003)

...en relisant mon post, je viens de m'apercevoir que "érectile" rime avec "ptérodactyle" ... à vérifier !


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * ...en relisant mon post, je viens de m'apercevoir que "érectile" rime avec "ptérodactyle" ... à vérifier !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui et secrétaire avec par derrière 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Bonne journée à tous le monde, pour le  moment chez moi il fait beau.


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

Et  voilà  le p'tit dèj', j'vous l'sert sur un plateau :





On peut dire que vous êtes gâtés, hein, et n'oubliez pas le pourboir en sortant


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, ça démarre sur les chapeaux de roues ce matin, bonne journée à tous, demain c'est samedi


----------



## anntraxh (17 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour tout le monde, ça démarre sur les chapeaux de roues ce matin, bonne journée à tous, demain c'est samedi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hin ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



chez moi demain c'est vendredi, mais bon , on va pas chicaner sur un jour, hin ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bonjour barbarella !


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2003)

c'est vrai demain c'est vendredi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , bon jeudi alors


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *  chez moi demain c'est vendredi, mais bon , on va pas chicaner sur un jour, hin ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Bonjour barbarella et anntraxh.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2003)

Salut Barbarella, salut Dark ! ... la journée s'annonce excellente !!!


----------



## bonpat (17 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour les filles, bonjour les gars !
Juste un p'tit coucou pour dire que je suis encore en vie.
Le travail me suce la moelle. Enfin on peut pas toujours se plaindre pour une fois que....

A+
bonne journéé, bon flood etc...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

'jou la compagnie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



un gros dodo pour moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et... vivement ce soir qu'on se couche


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

Bonne journée à tous

Et demain, on est VRAIMENt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en week-end.


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour Roberto, bonjour Dark, déjà vendredi, ça passe si vite


----------



## legritch (18 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour Roberto, Barbarella, Dark et les autres. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une petite tarte au riz?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour Roberto, Bonjour Dark, Bonjour Barbarella et Bonjour à toutes et tous, présent(e)s et à venir...!!!
...un gros coup de blues ce matin, tout seul devant mes machines...j'espère que ça va pas durer ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...je ne crois pas que je vais faire trop le pitre aujourd'hui !


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * ...je ne crois pas que je vais faire trop le pitre aujourd'hui !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faif gaffe, la mascotte de WebO risque bien d'en profiter dans "laissons les vivre"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2003)

Oufti ! Salut Legritch et excellente journée pour toi !


----------



## anntraxh (18 Juillet 2003)

bonne journée à toutes et à tous !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> T'es pas tout seul, Jiel !   *


Merci Roberto ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...mais depuis que j'ai vu Flat Eric, la mascotte de WebO, ça va mieux !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...trop fort la bouille !!!


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2003)

Salut anntrahx, salut Legritch, salut Thebig, bonne et *JOYEUSE* journée  à tous


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Au fait à propos, QUI sera là à partir du 4 août à mon retour de vacances ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya Roberto qui a posé une question, faudrait peut-être lui répondre


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Au fait à propos, QUI sera là à partir du 4 août à mon retour de vacances ?? *


Euh moi ch'rais là, mais pas avant 6 H 20


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ya Roberto qui a posé une question, faudrait peut-être lui répondre
> 
> ...


C'est fait


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est fait
> 
> 
> ...



Mais on n'en profite pas pour flooder, OK ,


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * C'est pas le pire, mais bon.
> *


Euh dis donc, si t'es pas content tu va te r'trouver tout seul


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais on n'en profite pas pour flooder, OK ,
> 
> ...


Môa ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



flooder ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'amais entre 7 h 10 et 7 H15, tu devrais le savoir


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2003)

Ben moi aussi je serai là, disons aux environs de 6 H 30


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Ben moi aussi je serai là, disons aux environs de 6 H 30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En fait, on devrait peut-être demander "qui ne sera pas là ?"


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> En fait, on devrait peut-être demander "qui ne sera pas là ?"   *








Et si on faisait un sondage


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Tu peux t'en charger ?
> J'ai jamais fait ça !
> 
> 
> ...



C'est un essai, faudra pas rire, hein. Bon, alors voilà :

*SONDAGE*


<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1058540963barbarella">


*Qui sera là le 4 août, à partir de 6 H 08 ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Pas moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2003)

Essai transformé. 

A voté


----------



## anntraxh (18 Juillet 2003)

a voté


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

A voté


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

Et a floodé aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3-0 pour les présents pour le moment, ou comment faire un sondage biaisé


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Juillet 2003)

Hello les jeunes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'a bien dormi ? N'a pas trop la tetê fatiguée ? hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A voté !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2003)

C'est le jour du poisson (ben oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

Bonjour à toutes et tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Roberto est bien gentil, mais à 6:08  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Serai là mais à l'heure habituelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_parce que je le mérite bien_


----------



## bonpat (19 Juillet 2003)

Pas de vacances en août (ni en juillet d'ailleurs) je serais là à 6h08 !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2003)

Bonnes vacances


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2003)

A voté...moa je dormirais certainement le 4 a 6H... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y en a qui bosse la nuit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon, bijour aux leves tot et aux couches tard


----------



## anntraxh (19 Juillet 2003)

bonjour kasparov, bon samedi à tous


----------



## barbarella (19 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, passez tous un bon samedi, faites la fête, mangez, buvez.

Excellente journée.


----------



## barbarella (20 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour à tous un bon dimanche en perspective, très bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






la meilleure est là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tout va bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vais pas la laisser seule et abandonnée, tout de même


----------



## barbarella (20 Juillet 2003)

Que de monde au marché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon voilà, régalez vous


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Que de monde au marché
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- les bananes
-  _oui_ 
- en laissant la peau, les fendre sur le dessus, y mettre du "rhum arrangé"
-  _et alors?_ 
- 1/4 heure au four très doux
-  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- ça s'appelle la "banane pirogue" (océan indien)
-  _fais m'en deux tout de suite_ 
-  *gourmande`*


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour à tous et bonnes vacances à Roberto (je sais il est déjà parti, mais bon, c'est l'intention qui compte).


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour Dark Templar, bonjour à tous, bonne journée, aujourd'hui c'est lundi, alors bonne semaine par la même occasion


----------



## anntraxh (21 Juillet 2003)

bonjour barbarella , bonjour Darkounet, bonne journée à tous !


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour anntrahx, excellente journée


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

bonjour vous tous et toute bonne journée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ai voté !  (bcp de monde pour 6h04 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




beaucoup de travail et de "dring" "dring" , je ne serais pas très présente parmi vous "today" ! 

@plus


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour anntraxh, oupsy, barbarella (qui a d'ailleurs bien de la chance, elle est de bonne humeur tout le temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour les jeunes (anntraxh, oupsy, barbarella, dark)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Serait pas temps de sortir du lit pour les autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mmmmmmm


----------



## anntraxh (22 Juillet 2003)

hello tout le monde ... bien le bonjour à vous !


----------



## barbarella (22 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour anntrahx, bonjour tout le monde, bonne journée


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Juillet 2003)

merci anntrxh, bonjour barbarella.
bonne journée à tous, allez, je me force, gnnnn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












4 d'un coup !


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





je crois bien que c'est la premiere fois que je viens poster ici


----------



## anntraxh (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour tout le monde
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cette présence nous honore ...!


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *je crois bien que c'est la premiere fois que je viens poster ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et un nouveau sujet converti en Ultraflood, un !


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et un nouveau sujet converti en Ultraflood, un !
> 
> 
> ...




ok


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

jour


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Juillet 2003)

petit scarabé0 à 23 h 59 au lieu de 0 h 01 [img a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/crazy.gif[/img]] * jour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raté ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tiens je suis le premier aujourd'hui





Ben bonjour à tous ceux qui suivront, comme d'hab.


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> ok
> ...


Non, reviens, plus on est de fous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juillet 2003)

Salut Dark et bonne journée à tout le monde !


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Juillet 2003)

Salut thebigeuh,
Enfin libre pour flooder une journée ?


----------



## kamkil (23 Juillet 2003)

Je ferais mieux de poster la en effet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journee tout le monde, ze vais voir morphee si j'y suis


----------



## anntraxh (23 Juillet 2003)

bonjour Darkichou, bonjour thebig ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour anntraxh ! Bonjour kamkil ! Que cette journée vous soit très agréable !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour anntraxh ! Bonjour kamkil ! Que cette journée vous soit très agréable !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'est tout


----------



## barbarella (23 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour à tous, bonne journée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> c'est tout
> 
> 
> ...


Mwouais ! Je suis un peu nase ce matin !!!! En plus, mes neurones sont à la traine.... juste le temps de les rassembler et ça ira mieux !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Mwouais ! Je suis un peu nase ce matin !!!! En plus, mes neurones sont à la traine.... juste le temps de les rassembler et ça ira mieux !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Je compte sur toi.

Et bonne journée à le vieux briscard.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- anntraxh
- Barbarella
- Dark
- kamkil
- Thebig
que la journée vous soit douce &amp; légère


----------



## barbarella (23 Juillet 2003)

Bon, je recommence, tout à l'heure il était pas bien donc, hummm, hummm :

SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT TOUUUUUUUUUUUUT LEEEEEEEEEEEEE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOONDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est mieux noooooooooooooon


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

- la
- la
- la, on se calme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ai failli tomber de ma chaise, moi


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar qui n'a pas tout lu [img a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif[/img]] *
> Raté !
> 
> 
> ...







			
				petit scarabée à 23h59 : users de l'aurôre a dit:
			
		

> * jour
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				petit scarabée à 00h00 : users de la nuit a dit:
			
		

> * nuit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'était juste un double concept/post à tendance Taoiste... en substance : chaque jour, le clair et l'obscur se cotoient de près 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 café


----------



## Zitoune (24 Juillet 2003)

Debout là-dedans, c'est l'heure


----------



## kamkil (24 Juillet 2003)

Il est pas 6 heures malheureux!!!


----------



## Zitoune (24 Juillet 2003)

L'aurore est à 6h00 sur MacG ?
Bon, ben désolé pour ceux que j'ai réveillés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









PS : elle termine à quelle heure l'aurore ?


----------



## Zitoune (24 Juillet 2003)

Ben 8h00  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS : comme l'impression que je ne suis pas le seul à ne pas connaître les horaires


----------



## anntraxh (24 Juillet 2003)

maintenant il est ... TOUT LE MONDE SUR LE PONT !!!!!  et HOP !
salut kamkil, bonne journée, le monde ...


----------



## Zitoune (24 Juillet 2003)

Hello world


----------



## barbarella (24 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, bonjour anntraxh, bonjour kamkil, bonjour zitoune, l'est où le le petit déj ?

Allez, excellente journée à tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour à tout le monde !!!


----------



## barbarella (24 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour Thebig, bonne journée à toi


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *l'est où le le petit déj ?
> *








Bon j'm'y colle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  qq a des oeufs et du lard ?






 la journée vous soit douce et bénéfique...


----------



## barbarella (24 Juillet 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voilà les oeufs  






et le lard






Qui en veut ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Voilà les oeufs, et, le lard
> 
> Qui en veut ?   *



Oups c'est prêt, avec des petites tomates "steack"





 vu l'heure on va ouvrir un blanc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Euuuhhh j'suis à la cave


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Juillet 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'était juste un double concept/post à tendance Taoiste... en substance : chaque jour, le clair et l'obscur se cotoient de près
> 
> ...


Houlà, c'est compliqué tout ça !


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * Ben 8h00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais on peut dépasser un peu non ?


----------



## barbarella (24 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Mais on peut dépasser un peu non ?
> 
> 
> ...



Bien obligé, la blanc n'est pas encore frais


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Juillet 2003)

Bon, bonne journée à tous, là il est un peu tard pour que je prenne le petit déjeuner.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2003)

Tidju ! Encore personne !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...ça me laisse le temps de passer au local informatique ramasser quelques octets pour me tricoter un bit-pull ! Arfff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Excellente journée à tout le monde, dans la joie et la bonne humeur !


----------



## barbarella (25 Juillet 2003)

Salut Thebig, en grande forme ce matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 excellente journée à toi aussi.

Joyeux vendredi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour Barbarella ! Excellente et joyeuse journée pour toi !!!


----------



## barbarella (25 Juillet 2003)

Merci, Thebig


----------



## Zitoune (25 Juillet 2003)

Ben ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'ai même pas pu réveiller MacG ce matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Bilbo (25 Juillet 2003)

Mon premier post ici. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il fût une époque où je postais bien plus chez les « Users de la nuit ».

Bonjour à tous.

À+


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour barbarella





 Bonjour Thebig





 Bonjour Zitoune





 Bonjour moi






_passais devant la glace_


----------



## barbarella (25 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour bilbo, bonjour Vieux râleur, bonjour Zitoune, bonne journée


----------



## anntraxh (25 Juillet 2003)

bonjour , y'a du beau monde, ce matin ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * bonjour , y'a du beau monde, ce matin ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 je dirais même plus: du  *très très beau*


----------



## barbarella (25 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * bonjour , y'a du beau monde, ce matin ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour anntraxh, il ne manquait plus que toi


----------



## Zitoune (25 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * bonjour , y'a du beau monde, ce matin ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mais ça reste bien calme : pas tout à fait réveillés ?


----------



## Zitoune (26 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour, bonjour !

('scusez-moi, j'suis en retard ce matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## anntraxh (26 Juillet 2003)

c'est pas grave ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suis ENCORE bien plus en retard !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonjour à tous et toutes , bon WE à vous


----------



## Ejaculator (26 Juillet 2003)

Salut les filles, quelle foire. Je vais me faire un brunch.


----------



## Zitoune (27 Juillet 2003)

13h27 : l'aurore


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2003)

Faut bien un vieux pour se dévouer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BONJOUR A TOUS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ben... y'a personne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vais pouvoir mettre les pieds sur la table et les doigts dans le nez


----------



## anntraxh (27 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> vais pouvoir mettre les pieds sur la table et les doigts dans le nez
> 
> ...



je t'ai vu, Vieux Raleur , héhéhé ... ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bonjour à toi ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je t'ai vu, Vieux Raleur , héhéhé ... !
> 
> ...



Ca t'arrive souvent de venir sur la pointe des pieds  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonjour anntraxh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ne répètes à personne ce que tu as vu


----------



## krystof (28 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour à tous.

Heu...j'ai vu ce que tu as collé sous la table vieux râleur.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Heu...j'ai vu ce que tu as collé sous la table vieux râleur.
> 
> ...



Tiens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*M* ôssieu sort de son lit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ou en a été enfin viré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ça t'apprendra à mettre tes mains où il ne faut pas


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2003)

Allez ! Bonne semaine à toutes et à tous une fois !!!
Que ceux qui sont en vacances en profitent et que ceux qui bossent ... ben en profitent aussi !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour à tous ceux qui sont passés et passeront ce matin (pour le moment ça va, je prend pas trop de risques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour à tous ceux qui sont passés et passeront ce matin (pour le moment ça va, je prend pas trop de risques
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zut, zebig s'était planqué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonjour à  toi


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous !
Bon  courage à celles et ceux qui vont bosser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bonne grasse mat' aux autres


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2003)

Salut Dark ! Salut Zitoune !
Que la forme soit avec vous !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * Bon  courage à cellle et ceux qui vont bosser
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'en conclus qeu ce n'est pas ton cas ?
Faineant, va !


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

Et toi, tu postes du boulot peut-être ?


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juillet 2003)

salut les bosseurs et les pas-bosseurs , on est quand même tous des matutinaux (© lucG) Floo.... posteurs !


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * Et toi, tu postes du boulot peut-être ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non, je fais pas semblant de travailler en allant sur les forums, je travaille vraiment (thebig, global etc, vous sentyez surtout pas visés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), et j'y vais dans un quart d'heure.

Bonjour à Anntraxh au passge


----------



## barbarella (28 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour à tous, bonne et belle journée, 
Que le bonheur et la joie vous accompagnent tout au long de ce lundi


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Non, je fais pas semblant de travailler en allant sur les forums, je travaille vraiment (thebig, global etc, vous sentyez surtout pas visés
> 
> 
> ...




Poster du boulot


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Que le bonheur et la joie vous accompagnent tout au long de ce lundi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je les emmène en vélo, on va voir si ça fonctionne


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Non, je fais pas semblant de travailler en allant sur les forums, je travaille vraiment (thebig, global etc, vous sentyez surtout pas visés
> 
> 
> ...


T'en fais pas !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi, malheureusement, je suis obligé de poster pratiquement à 100 % du bureau ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis pour ainsi dire "interdit de Web" à la maison, et quand je poste de chez moi, je le fais en cachette pour éviter les "prises de bec" et autres engueulades énergivores !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Parmi les avantages : j'ai la paix pour poster ce que je veux !
Parmi les inconvénients : depuis que je poste sur MacGé, je travaille environ 2 heures de plus par jour pour récupérer le temps "perdu" (enfin, quand je dis "perdu", c'est une façon de parler !!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






A vrai dire, cette situation ne me convient pas, mais je m'en contente !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour la compagnie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fait bon et frais, c'est super 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que cette journée vous soit douce et légère


----------



## anntraxh (29 Juillet 2003)

bonjour , chuis la première ??? 

bon !  debout là-dedans , tas de feignants ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour anntraxh ! Excellente journée pour toi et biz à ta fille ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et aux autres, présents et à venir, beaucoup d'amour, d'amitié et un peu de flood !!!


----------



## barbarella (29 Juillet 2003)

Bonjout anntraxh, comment vas-tu ? Je te souhaite une bonne journée


----------



## barbarella (29 Juillet 2003)

Ah, tiens Thebig, salut à toi, et excellente journée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2003)

Salut Barbarella ! Excellente journée pour toi....
...et bonjour à Dark qui ne va pas tarder à se pointer !!!


----------



## anntraxh (29 Juillet 2003)

salut thebig ! 

tiens, je suis allée rechercher mon service "macgé" pour le thé et le café ... qui qu'en veut ?


----------



## barbarella (29 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * salut thebig !
> 
> tiens, je suis allée rechercher mon service "macgé" pour le thé et le café ... qui qu'en veut ?
> 
> ...



Un café s'il te plaît, je prépare un jus d'oranges frais


----------



## anntraxh (29 Juillet 2003)

bien le bonjour à toi, barbarella !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2003)

C'est assez agréable d'etre aussi bien entouré le matin !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...J'espère que Dark sera en retard !!!


----------



## barbarella (29 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * C'est assez agréable d'etre aussi bien entouré le matin !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas trop quand même, il doit apporter les croissants


----------



## Zitoune (29 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pas trop quand même, il doit apporter les croissants
> 
> ...



Avec un thé et un jus d'oranges frais, ce sera parfait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne journée à tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2003)

Salut zitoune !
Je sens que cette journée va etre floodeuse à souhait !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *..J'espère que Dark sera en retard !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est bon, là ?
Je suis en retard mais pas trop ?

Teneez, j'ai trouvé des croissants qui ont jamais servi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (enfin, je crois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)





Voili voilou, et bonjour anntraxh, barbarrella, thebig, zitoune


_PS : the big, la prochaine fois tu partage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2003)

Euh Dark ! Il était temps !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ps : bonne journée quand meme et merci pour les croissants (meme d'occase, ils étaient bons !)


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Euh Dark ! Il était temps !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La faute à ma connection Internet qui fonctionne pas ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










).

Et je te signale que "en retard", c'est après 8 H 00 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (promis, la prochaine fois j'essayerais 8 H 01 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Zitoune (29 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Salut zitoune !
> Je sens que cette journée va etre floodeuse à souhait !!!
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai, je voulais ajouter 10 pages à un sujet ou inonder le Bar de sujets intuitulés "Rendez-nous UltraFlood" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais j'ai comme l'impression que ce serait mal pris et que ce n'est pas ça qui amènerait à une réouverture du sujet en question !

Alors je reste sage en espérant que cette stratégie à la Gandhi fera avancer les choses


----------



## Zitoune (29 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *Teneez, j'ai trouvé des croissants qui ont jamais servi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Merci


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> *
> Alors je reste sage en espérant que cette stratégie à la Gandhi fera avancer les choses
> 
> 
> ...


J'en suis certain ! ...et on fera tout pour vous aider !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : de toutes manières, si on n'y parvient pas, on mettra nos menaces à exécution, à savoir : un carpet-bombing du forum Mac OSX avec des volées de posts tellement serrées qu'il leur faudra des années pour s'en dépétrer !!! Arfffff !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * un carpet-bombing du forum Mac OSX avec des volées de posts tellement serrées qu'il leur faudra des années pour s'en dépétrer !!! Arfffff !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Euh, on pourrait pas faire ça dans un forum ou je vais jamais ?
Genre Vidéo, PowerBook


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Euh, on pourrait pas faire ça dans un forum ou je vais jamais ?
> Genre Vidéo, PowerBook
> 
> ...


...on pourrait faire ça dans Jurassic Macs, mais au point ou ils en sont, ils n'ont plus grand chose à craindre !!!! Arffff !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...on pourrait faire ça dans Jurassic Macs, mais au point ou ils en sont, ils n'ont plus grand chose à craindre !!!! Arffff !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Oui et en plus j'y vais aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au départ je pensais à un truc du genre Développement, mais y a très peu de visiteurs, donc mon choix va vers PowerBook (c'est là qu'il y a le plus de messages dans les forums ou je vais pas, je compte pas la MGZ parce que de toute façon, tous les threads partent en c là-dedans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juillet 2003)

merci...


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juillet 2003)

Hi, hi, hi !!! 
Trop mignon, ton post sur la MGZ (j'apprécie car je me donne du mal).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Excellente journée (pluvieuse en Belgique... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) à tout le monde !!!


----------



## anntraxh (30 Juillet 2003)

merci , thebig, bonjour à toi aussi, et à tout le monde ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2003)

bonjour Bigounet, anntraxh  et  bonjour aux suivants ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ensoleillée ici, presque comme d'hab' et comme sur mi photos ! 

bonne journ' à tous  !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour anntraxh ! Bonjour oupsy !
Que cette journée vous soit agréable et pleine de (bonnes) surprises !!!


----------



## Soba (30 Juillet 2003)

Il pleut en Belgique ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et merde ...

Pourquoi je passe mes vacances là bas moi ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Allez, il va faire beau ... il va faire beau .. il va faire beau ...


----------



## Zitoune (30 Juillet 2003)

Hello everybody !
Ici, il fait beau


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Salut Nouille !!!
T'en fais pas, chez nous le temps change en 5 minutes !!! Ce n'est qu'une ondée passagère pour raffraichir nos escargots !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : bonnes vacances chez nous !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Salut zitoune !!!
En forme ???


----------



## Zitoune (30 Juillet 2003)

Ca va, et toi ?
Des nouvelles de l'UF ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> *
> Des nouvelles de l'UF ?  *


...on y travaille !!!


----------



## Zitoune (30 Juillet 2003)

C'est à dire ?


----------



## barbarella (30 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, comment allez vous ? 

Santé à tous, allez y il y en a pour tout le monde :


----------



## Soba (30 Juillet 2003)

Lu' et bonne journée TheBig !

Et ben j'espère qu'à Bruxelles il fera beau ... 
Tiens, au fait, est ce que même les Belges connaissent Heusy ? Ou bien c'est le noman's land complet ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Enfin bon, ça fera une raison valable pour visiter de nombreux monuments belges ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... qui a dit bar ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour Barbarella et une excellente journée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pas encore vu Dark ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Nouille a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tiens, au fait, est ce que même les Belges connaissent Heusy ? *


Heusy ??? si je ne me trompe pas, ça doit etre un village du cote de Verviers ! non ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Nouille a dit:
			
		

> *
> Enfin bon, ça fera une raison valable pour visiter de nombreux monuments belges ...*


Désolé, mais je bosse aujourd'hui, donc je ne suis pas visitable ! Arffff !


----------



## Soba (30 Juillet 2003)

Oui !! C'est ça !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon, ben je me casse à l'aéroport ...

Oups, au fait, Bonjour tout le monde !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et bonnes vacances (pour ceux qui en ont ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## anntraxh (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Heusy ??? si je ne me trompe pas, ça doit etre un village du cote de Verviers ! non ?
> 
> 
> ...



oui, très joli par là ... pas loin de Liège, si tu passes dans le coin ...


----------



## barbarella (30 Juillet 2003)

Salut Thebog, Dark s'occupe des croissants comme d'hab, il en a encore pour un moment


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> oui, très joli par là ... pas loin de Liège, si tu passes dans le coin ...
> 
> 
> ...








 ... il faudrait quand meme que je me décide à voyager un peu en wallonie !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est pas parce que je suis "flamin" que je dois toujours glander dans les flandres ! non ???


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Salut Thebog, Dark s'occupe des croissants comme d'hab, il en a encore pour un moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui, j'ai décidé de me reconvertir dans la boulangerie, mais pour le moment ça foire, ça fait 2 jours d'affillée que je me réville trop tard.

Allez, aujourd'hui c'est mercredi, on est à mi-chemin entre le dernier week-end et le prochain, alors je vous laisse le choix des viénoiseries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Salut Dark et merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...on commençait à se faire du souci ! ... et puis, on avait faim !


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Salut Dark et merci !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salut thebigounet, et salut à tous les autres (je me souviens plus qui y a à part barbarella, désolé).


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juillet 2003)

Salut a tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Salut jpmiss ! Excellente journée pour toi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : alors ça s'est bien passé ????


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour à tous les matinaux (je suis un peu à la bourre, pour ma part) !
Ouais jpmiss : des précisions sur l'exploit (ou le fiasco...)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ouais jpmiss : des précisions sur l'exploit (ou le fiasco...)   *


Salut guy !
A mon avis, et au vu de sa tronche ce matin, ça ne peut etre qu'un fiasco...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : comme d'habitude d'ailleurs !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

...d'ailleurs, on l'entend meme plus !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

En plus, j'ai la preuve que sa copine portait une moumoute (mais pas sur la tete... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










) - ça a du le traumatiser le pauvre !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juillet 2003)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ouais jpmiss : des précisions sur l'exploit (ou le fiasco...)   *



No Comment


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> No Comment
> *


Pffffffffffff !!!


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pffffffffffff !!!
> 
> 
> ...



En tous cas thebig, tu peux aller te faire rembourser aupres de ta pretresse Vaudou parceque:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> En tous cas thebig, tu peux aller te faire rembourser aupres de ta pretresse Vaudou
> *


Non non !!! En fait le deal que j'avais avec elle était le suivant : 
1° que la soirée de hier soit formidable et exceptionnelle ! ...ce qui apparemment fut le cas !
2° mais que ce soit la dernière !!!!!!!!!!!!! Arrrffff !!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 2° mais que ce soit la dernière !!!!!!!!!!!!! Arrrffff !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## krystof (30 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heu...jpmiss....elle a oublié ça en claquant la porte.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hihi !!!


----------



## legritch (30 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Heu...jpmiss....elle a oublié ça en claquant la porte.
> *



Ça se mange?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ça se mange?
> 
> ...











 non, ça s'enfile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_jesaisoùc'est_


----------



## krystof (31 Juillet 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ça se mange?
> 
> ...



Ça dépend de la fraîcheur.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ça dépend de la fraîcheur.
> 
> ...



et voilà à quoi on reconnait un vrai gourmet


----------



## krystof (31 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et voilà à quoi on reconnait un vrai gourmet
> 
> ...



Je ne les prends qu'en coton. La laine m'irrite la gorge.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2003)

Tidju ! ... en retard !!! ... j'ai crevé ce matin (enfin pas moi, ma Toyote !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...
...et je vous prie de croire que jouer du cric à 6 H du mat, c'est pas marrant !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin, que cela ne nous empeche pas de passer une excellente et agréable journée !!!


----------



## anntraxh (31 Juillet 2003)

bonjour thebig, le soleil est de retour ... et je suis de bonne humeur !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour anntraxh ! Excellente journée pour toi !!!


----------



## barbarella (31 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour anntraxh, bonjour Thebig, bonNe journée à tous deux.

Il y a des retardaires on dirait, allez AU FLOOOOOOOOOOOOD TOUT LE MONDE


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour Barbarella ! ...et délicieuse journée pour toi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'en profite : Salut Dark et bonne journée (comme ça on ne m'accusera pas de flooder !)


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Juillet 2003)

Et voilà les croissants, comme d'hab : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Demain une suprise, en attendant, bonne journée à tous.


----------



## barbarella (31 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà les croissants, comme d'hab :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, merci et bonne journée Dark Templar.

C'est quoi la surprise ?


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi la surprise ?


T'aimerais bien le savoir hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ne compte pas trop dessus quand-même, elle sera pas forcément bonne.

Après cette nouvelle qui va certainement te tracasser pendant des heures ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je te souhaite une bonne journée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## barbarella (31 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> T'aimerais bien le savoir hein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



même pas un petit indice ?


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> même pas un petit indice ?


Je continue ma carrière dans les croissants.

Ce sera tout pour aujourd'hui, faut que j'y aille.


----------



## guytantakul (31 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour à tous les travailleurs (et aux autres aussi)!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2003)

Salut tanguy ! Bonne journée !!!


----------



## krystof (31 Juillet 2003)

Salut les filles.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Salut les filles.


Ben et moi !!!!!


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ben et moi !!!!!



tu sors ?


----------



## krystof (31 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ben et moi !!!!!



Désolé, je t'avais pas vu. Mais que faisais-tu sous le bureau


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, je t'avais pas vu. Mais que faisais-tu sous le bureau








 ... je n'étais pas sous le bureau !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est simplement ma chaise qui est trop petite !!!


----------



## krystof (31 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... je n'étais pas sous le bureau !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça, c'est le syndrome Gérard Holtz. Quelques jours de repos te feraient le plus grand bien.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour la compagnie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je n'oublie personne, là


----------



## krystof (31 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour la compagnie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu t'adresses également à thebig, qui est planqué sous le bureau, alors non, tu n'oublies personne.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Si tu t'adresses également à thebig, qui est planqué sous le bureau, alors non, tu n'oublies personne.











 pourtant on aurait dit des jambes de ptéro qui dépassaient


----------



## krystof (31 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> pourtant on aurait dit des jambes de ptéro qui dépassaient



Un ptéro ??? Avec autant de poils ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Un ptéro ??? Avec autant de poils ???








 N'importe quoi !!! c'est mes moonboots poilées que tu vois ... à cause de l'airco qui fonctionne à fond la caisse et qu'on parvient plus à régler !!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Un ptéro ??? Avec autant de poils ???











 tu savais pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 ben oui, les amours ancillaires  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... et velues  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est son truc


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tu savais pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bon Vieux Raleur ... merci d'etre velu ... euh venu !!! Tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire maintenant !!!!!


----------



## krystof (31 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quoi !!! c'est mes moonboots poilées que tu vois ... à cause de l'airco qui fonctionne à fond la caisse et qu'on parvient plus à régler !!!




Le problème, c'est que tu es en short, et que l'on ne voit pas la différence entre la fin des moonboots et le début de tes mollets.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bon Vieux Raleur ... merci d'etre velu ... euh venu !!! Tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire maintenant !!!!!








 oh, oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



refermer la porte, et me barrer en courant


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Le problème, c'est que tu es en short, et que l'on ne voit pas la différence entre la fin des moonboots et le début de tes mollets.


D'abord c'est pas un short, c'est une djellabah courte !!! Et tu me diras : "et pourquoi une djellabah ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" et je te répondrai : "parce c'est de circonstance : je me dgèle là-bas !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
Non mais !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Le problème, c'est que tu es en short, et que l'on ne voit pas la différence entre la fin des moonboots et le début de tes mollets.











 non, krystof  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 là t'exagères  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 tu as bien vu que les moon boots étaient mauve fluo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 tu vas finir par nous le vexer le Thebig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 et tu sais bien que quand il essaye  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de satisfaire une ptéro, il est très chatouilleux et susceptible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 tu as sans doute remarqué qu'il a refermé la porte et la fenêtre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 "pour vivre heureux, vivons cachés" (j'ai pas dit: enrhumé)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tu as bien vu que les moon boots étaient mauve fluo


Mais tidju, vous etes bouchés ou quoi !!! mauve fluo, c'est les chaussettes (merci man ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - les moonboots sont en opposums bouclés référence NN (Neutral Natural) ... un must dans mon département : antistatiques, silencieuses et molletonnées...


----------



## krystof (31 Juillet 2003)

Le problème de ce modèle, c'est qu'il attire les morpions.


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Août 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Août 2003)

Aujourd'hui, activité pratique (thebig, range ta ptéro ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







), vous allez faire vos croissants vous mêmes (et oui, c'est vraiment une suprise pourrie, vous auriez mieux fait de rester couchés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Je passerai sur la préparation de la pâte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 <ul type="square">  [*]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 On détaille la bande en triangles 
[*] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et on roule la base vers la pointe
[*] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et ce, sans serrer 
[*] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Puis on retourne vers soi la pointe
[*] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On forme les pointes et on appuie sur la pointe centrale
[*] On pose sur plaque et on laisse pointer à température ambiante.
[*] On passe à la dorure superficiellement.
[*] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les croissants gonflent
[*] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cuisson au four chaud pendant 15 à 20 minutes (Thermostat 6/7). [/list] 


Voilà, on fait un concours du plus beau croissant ?


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Août 2003)

Mon croissant ici (je mets un lien car l'image est grosse).


----------



## barbarella (1 Août 2003)

Bonjour Dark, super surprise, un concours dès le lever  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , alors voilà mon oeuvre 






Excellente  journée


----------



## anntraxh (1 Août 2003)

salut, Darkounet !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 whaaaaaaaaaaouuuuuuhhhh ! il est beau , ton croissant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




demain, tu nous fais le cours de petits pains au chocolat ? allez, dis oui ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2003)

Passez une excellente journée, Frères et Soeurs ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère de tout coeur que ce thread d'amitié matinale embué de rosée continuera longtemps...
A bientot, au hasard des rencontres fortuites et des posts qui s'entrecroisent...


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Août 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> demain, tu nous fais le cours de petits pains au chocolat ? allez, dis oui ....


Euh, si je viens d'accord, sinon faudra attendre Lundi


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Août 2003)

A part ça, quand-même, pas oublier :
bonjour barbarella, anntraxh et thebig (et merci à barbarella pour sa participation).


----------



## tomtom (1 Août 2003)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et bonne Fête Nationale à tous nos amis Suisses


----------



## barbarella (1 Août 2003)

Bonjour annthaxh, bonjour Thebig, sont où vos croissants  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, bon allez, on va partager, une moitié pour vous, l'autre pour moi


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Août 2003)

Bonjour tomtom, un croissant ?


----------



## guytantakul (1 Août 2003)

Bonjour à tous. Grosse déception ce matin : ma fille a acheté des beignets au chocolat et je croyais qu'ils étaient à la pomme. J'ai croqué dedant &gt; beurk ! (un peu comme la farce qui consiste à remplir une bouteille de coca avec du café noir ou un bol de cidre avec de la bière : le gout n'est pas mauvais mais TRES surprenant)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2003)

anntraxh
barbarella
dark
thebig
tomtom
guytantakul

à toutes et tous, bonjour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour guytantakul, proposes les beignets à barbarella: avec le chocolat, pas de problème  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pour thebig: ménages un peu ta ptéro, ce matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ta santé


----------



## krystof (1 Août 2003)

Bordel.....le café est froid.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bordel.....le café est froid.








 plains-toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 à force de traîner au lit


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> plains-toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je traîne pas au lit môôssieur, je me lève à l'aube, je prépare le petit dèj', je passe l'aspirateur, je fais la vaisselle, je fais la poussière, je vais faire le marché, je prépare le repas du midi, je fais la lessive............AU SECOURS, LAISSEZ MOI SORTIR....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je traîne pas au lit môôssieur, je me lève à l'aube, je prépare le petit dèj', je passe l'aspirateur, je fais la vaisselle, je fais la poussière, je vais faire le marché, je prépare le repas du midi, je fais la lessive............AU SECOURS, LAISSEZ MOI SORTIR....








 cette profession de foi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, cet engagement irréversible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ce serment fait sans contrainte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...





 je le fais suivre à qui de droit


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

Aïe, la revoilà....au secours.....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Aïe, la revoilà....au secours.....








 fait moins le fier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mmmmmmmm


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous








 j'en étais sur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



avec la vie de barreau de chaise que tu mènes...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









'tite nature, va


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> j'en étais sur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je les prépare au beurre les croissants moi môôssieur. Au beurre.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je les prépare au beurre les croissants moi môôssieur. Au beurre.



d'accord, mais les miettes sous la couette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












elles sont au beurre aussi, les miettes


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> d'accord, mais les miettes sous la couette
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah....le beurre.... c'est donc ça !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je me disais aussi, c'est bizarre comme ça glisse tout seul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ah....le beurre.... c'est donc ça !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 bien sur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais elle aurait aimé que tu la préviennes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la tête dans la lampe de chevet, ça la fâche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je t'avais pourtant prévenu


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

En plus, avec la lampe 300 watts, ça laisse des traces sur le front..


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> En plus, avec la lampe 300 watts, ça laisse des traces sur le front..


dans certains pays, ça s'appelle la "marque du bonheur"


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

C'est ça...va chercher bonheur....ouille, ça brûle.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça...va chercher bonheur....ouille, ça brûle.








 t'es un vicieux, toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



300w sur la table de chevet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



t'as peur de te perdre, ou quoi


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

Economie, économie. Ça fait chauffage en même temps.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Economie, économie. Ça fait chauffage en même temps.



ah bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je croyais que le radiateur était ailleurs


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

Avant, il était sous le lit. Mais le jour ou je me suis levé complètement imberbe, j'ai décidé d'arrêter.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Avant, il était sous le lit. Mais le jour ou je me suis levé complètement imberbe, j'ai décidé d'arrêter.



c'est le problème quand le mari arrive sans prévenir


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est le problème quand le mari arrive sans prévenir



D'autant plus que la place était déjà prise. A cinq dans 2 mètres cubes, c'est un peu juste. Faut aimer la promise cuitée.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> D'autant plus que la place était déjà prise. A cinq dans 2 mètres cubes, c'est un peu juste. Faut aimer la promise cuitée.








 il l'avait fait boire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 remarques, ça vaut mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 des fois qu'elle s'en rappelle...


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> il l'avait fait boire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle s'en rappelle pas, elle a des douleurs.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Aïe, aïe.....non, c'est pas moi qui ai commencé....aïe....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Elle s'en rappelle pas, elle a des douleurs....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu lui avais pas dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*avec* la selle, le vélo


----------



## barbarella (2 Août 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, debout bande de feignasses,.....non, pas d'excuse, tout le monde sur le pont


----------



## anntraxh (2 Août 2003)

hellooo barbarella , bien dormi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





je sais pas ce que Vieux Raleur et Krystof avaient bouffé (bu ?) hier soir , mais ils en ont fait un raffut dans ce bar cette nuit !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonjour à tous et bon WE !


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2003)

tiens X perd toutes ses préférences ce matin... il redémarre en clavier américain... me met le dock en bas (alors que je porte à gauche tout le monde le sait depuis un sujet de thebig)... m'énerve lui !

ties pour la peine, pas de mac jusque lundi soir !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais me resservir du café, je suis à la cuisine, si vous en voulez !


----------



## barbarella (2 Août 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> hellooo barbarella , bien dormi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



M'en parles pas j'ai eu un mal fou à m'endormir, en plus j'ai bien l'impression que le repassage ça va pas être pour ce matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens, en attendant je t'offre le petit déj, assieds toi je prépare le café.






Bon samedi anntraxh


----------



## anntraxh (2 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, en attendant je t'offre le petit déj, assieds toi je prépare le café.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


merci merci .. et le sirop de Liège en prime !!! mmmmh ... tu as déjà gouté ? délicieux ... et utile dans certaines recettes locales ! vais un jour avoir le courage de vous donner celle des "boulets Grande Bèche" (avec des frites , bien sûr !)


----------



## barbarella (2 Août 2003)

Oui, c'est bon le sirop de Liège, voilà le café est prêt. Je vais mettre un peu de musique, ce sera plus gai 







*Heiiiiiiiin? OUI,C'EST DU 900W LES ENCEINTES, POURQUOI ?*


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Août 2003)

Bonjour vous deux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je te pique un peu de ton petit dèj anntraxh, je crois qu'il est un peu trop tard pour faire des pains au chocolat, ça attendra lundi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




VIVE LE WEEK-END !


----------



## toph (2 Août 2003)

Que les nuits sont courtes en ce momment , merci pour le petit déj mais le sirop de liège je le préfère pour les matins d'hiver .
Bonne journée à toutes et  à tous!


----------



## melaure (2 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> M'en parles pas j'ai eu un mal fou à m'endormir, en plus j'ai bien l'impression que le repassage ça va pas être pour ce matin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca a l'air sympa ... 

Quand au repassage, va falloir aussi que je m'y mette ...


----------



## barbarella (2 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> VIVE LE WEEK-END !
> ...



HOooooooooooooooo ON N'ENTEND PLUS LA MUSIQUE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée Dark


----------



## anntraxh (2 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *Heiiiiiiiin? OUI,C'EST DU 900W LES ENCEINTES, POURQUOI ?*



AMBIANCE !!!! YEAHHHHH !

vas-y, monte le son, barbarella, on va réveiller les paillasses qui ont posté cette nuit ...


----------



## barbarella (2 Août 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> AMBIANCE !!!! YEAHHHHH !
> 
> vas-y, monte le son, barbarella, on va réveiller les paillasses qui ont posté cette nuit ...



Héhé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tiens les voilà  









Dites, zauriez pas vu le punch que j'avais préparé pour midi, 15 litres ça disparaît pas comme ça quand même


----------



## barbarella (2 Août 2003)

BONJOUR TOPH, BONJOUR MELAURE, VOUS ÊTES BIEN SILENCIEUX CE MATIN


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Dites, zauriez pas vu le punch que j'avais préparé pour midi, 15 litres ça disparaît pas comme ça quand même


OH, TU SAIS, KRYSTOF ET VBIEUX RALEUR ON FAIT LA TOURNÉE DES THREADS DU BAR HIER, ALORS FORCÉMENT, CA DESCEND


----------



## anntraxh (2 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> OH, TU SAIS, KRYSTOF ET VBIEUX RALEUR ON FAIT LA TOURNÉE DES THREADS DU BAR HIER, ALORS FORCÉMENT, CA DESCEND



dans la série "peu mais utile" , je leur ai préparé ça, ça peut servir !


----------



## barbarella (2 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> OH, TU SAIS, KRYSTOF ET VBIEUX RALEUR ON FAIT LA TOURNÉE DES THREADS DU BAR HIER, ALORS FORCÉMENT, CA DESCEND



Enfin, je suis quand même surprise, je n'avais pas encore mis le jus de fruit, 15 litres de rhum ambré pur


----------



## barbarella (2 Août 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> dans la série "peu mais utile" , je leur ai préparé ça, ça peut servir !



Laisse ça j'ai mieux


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Août 2003)

Moi j'aurais plutôt pris ça :


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, je suis quand même surprise, je n'avais pas encore mis le jus de fruit, 15 litres de rhum ambré pur


Ben alors ça faisait plus que 15 litres de Ponch.
Je pense que vieux râleur a du en emporter un peu.


----------



## barbarella (2 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aurais plutôt pris ça :



C'est pour mettre ça ?


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Août 2003)

Non pour un réveil plus rapide


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

Vous pourriez pas faire un peu moins de bruit là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Vous voyez pas que vieux râleur dors encore.






Merci pour lui.


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Août 2003)

Bizarre, je vois pas  la  bouteille de rhum à côté de lui.


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

Heu....je crois qu'il s'est assis dessus.


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Heu....je crois qu'il s'est assis dessus.


Ah oui, i me semble avoir lu une de vos discussions sur le sens dans lequel il fallait la mettre.


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, i me semble avoir lu une de vos discussions sur le sens dans lequel il fallait la mettre.



Exact. Et je crois me souvenir qu'il avait une préférence pour le côté XL.


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Exact. Et je crois me souvenir qu'il avait une préférence pour le côté XL.


Pas étonnant qu'il ait l'air crispé


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pas étonnant qu'il ait l'air crispé



Bah faut dire qu'un magnum, c'est pas à la portée de n'importe qui.


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Août 2003)

Demain il passe au jéroboam !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Il y a déjà un thread pour les "users de la nuit", alors pourquoi pas un thread pour les "users de l'aurore" (entre 6 H et 8 H le matin)...



pour rappel


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Août 2003)

Si tu te sens assez courageux pour fermer ce thread tous les jours à huit heures et le réouvrir à 6 heures le lendemain, bravo !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Si tu te sens assez courageux pour fermer ce thread tous les jours à huit heures et le réouvrir à 6 heures le lendemain, bravo !



pourquoi ne devrait il y avoir que les modérateurs pour appliquer et faire appliquer les règles ? N'est tu pas capable de t'automodérer ? Il me semble bien que oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il faut savoir résister à la pulsion du flood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_PS : la consultation est gratuite ce matin Dark. Je vais t'orienter malgré tout vers un proctologue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_ 

Celà dit, ce n'est pas "mon" thread et Thebig le gère comme il l'entend au niveau horaire (mais il me semble qu'il a un gout pour l'autorité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2003)

mmmmmmmmmmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bien dormi, et vous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bonjour tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 déjà cette heure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ben comme il faisait frais dehors, tof et moi sommes sortis faire une balade  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et pis quelqu'un avait laissé la clé sur la porte du bar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



du coup, on est rentré pour papoter sans déranger les voisins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 on a bien rangé avant de partir, hein


----------



## barbarella (2 Août 2003)

Déjà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu sais que ça va bientôt être l'heure de la sieste


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Déjà
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 l'intuition, qualité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 que d'aucuns qualifient de féminine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, m'émerveillera toujours


----------



## krystof (3 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> mmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reste quelques traces sur la moquette, mais à part ça, je crois qu'ils n'y ont vu que du feu.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Reste quelques traces sur la moquette, mais à part ça, je crois qu'ils n'y ont vu que du feu.








 suis soulagé, vraiment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 j'avais la vague impression qu'ils se doutaient de quelque chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 pour la moquette, j'avais recommandé au big de  *ne pas enlever*  la culotte de sa ptéro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 le problème avec ce garçon c'est que, quand il est lancé, rien ne le retient  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 une fois, je l'ai même vu faire ça sans avoir enlevé ses moon boots  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 affolée, la ptéro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 elle bramait


----------



## krystof (3 Août 2003)

Faut dire que des monn boots en poils, ça reste toujours impressionnant. Pauvre bête


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire que des monn boots en poils, ça reste toujours impressionnant. Pauvre bête








 en attendant, ils l'ont emmené en urgence à Ste Anne, la ptéro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 au service des agitées qu'y disent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 va faire une de ces tronches le big lundi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 j'te dis pas: obligé de nettoyer lui-même la moquette


----------



## krystof (3 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> j'te dis pas: obligé de nettoyer lui-même la moquette



Il a toujours aimé jouer les soubrettes.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Il a toujours aimé jouer les soubrettes.








 c'est vrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 y'a un moment il avait des photos de lui prises en boîte à Ostende  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 il avait peur que sa femme tombe dessus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 si elle savait, c'est sur lui qu'elle tomberait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 pas exactement la position du missionnaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 il avait un de ces succès en guêpières, bas résille et talons aiguilles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















 en les voyant, je lui ai dit: " tu vas faire conccurence à ta ptéro"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 tu me croiras pas: il était vexé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 pourtant, je pensais lui faire plaisir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 faut dire que pour passer dans la découpe de la porte de son bureau, big ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) problème


----------



## anntraxh (3 Août 2003)

je vous jure , y'en a qui disent vraiment n'importe quoi !!! 
pourquoi, y'en a des qui postent "peu mais utile " ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










oui, mais bonjour chez vous quand même !!!


----------



## Zitoune (3 Août 2003)

Salut tout le monde. Comment allez-vous en ce beau dimanche matin ?


----------



## barbarella (3 Août 2003)

Bonjour à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 passez une bonne journée et profitez bien, demain c'est lundi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2003)

- Coucou anntraxh
- Coucou barbarella
- salut Zitoune (plus viril, le bonjour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

je pouffe en imaginant la tête d'anntraxh, tombant sur mon post à 8h, encore mal réveillée


----------



## krystof (4 Août 2003)

Bonjour à tous.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'ai raté quelque chose


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fais pas attention, elle a du se lever du pied gauche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






... et le mettre dans le reste du punch


----------



## krystof (4 Août 2003)

Il reste du punch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Où ça, où ça


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Il reste du punch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



elles ont tout bu, te dis-je  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






du moins ce qu'anntraxh n'a pas renversé


----------



## krystof (4 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> du moins ce qu'anntraxh n'a pas renversé



Pour ça, y a aricosec qui a épongé.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pour ça, y a aricosec qui a épongé.



celui là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il léchait la moquette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'te dis pas le goût, vu les compétitions qui se sont courues dessus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



autant à boire qu'à manger  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pi, enlever les poils des dents ensuite, quelle corvée


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vous me manquâtes !


`Toi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est quand le prochain épisode de Roberto et Pepita ? D

Bonne journée.


----------



## Zitoune (4 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> 06:08...
> *I'M BACK*




Menteur, il était 6:07 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bonne journée quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






PS : bon courage à celles et ceux qui bossent !


----------



## anntraxh (4 Août 2003)

Bonjour Roberto, bonjour Zitoune , bonjour Dark ...  encore une trèèès chaude journée en vue ! (berkkkk)


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> PS : bon courage à celles et ceux qui bossent !


C'est gentil mais t'es pas obligé de le rappeler, c'est démotivant.


----------



## barbarella (4 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Menteur, il était 6:07
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Normal, il était si pressé.

Bonjour Roberto, bonjour Zitoune, bonjour Dark Templar, très bonne journée à tous


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Août 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> encore une trèèès chaude journée en vue !


Encore un truc démotivant.


----------



## barbarella (4 Août 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Roberto, bonjour Zitoune , bonjour Dark ...  encore une trèèès chaude journée en vue ! (berkkkk)



Bonjour annthaxh, bonne journée à toi aussi.


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Août 2003)

Bonjour barbarelle, je t'attends pour une nouvelle définition


----------



## anntraxh (4 Août 2003)

Hello, barbarella !


----------



## barbarella (4 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour barbarelle, je t'attends pour une nouvelle définition



Ohoh deux secondes, on a le temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'abord, café, croissants, jus de fruits, et puis comme c'est la fête un yaourt


----------



## Zitoune (4 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est gentil mais t'es pas obligé de le rappeler, c'est démotivant.



OK : bon courage à celles et ceux qui ne bossent pas


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> OK : bon courage à celles et ceux qui ne bossent pas


----------



## barbarella (4 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

>



On arrête de jouer, et on passe aux choses sérieuses


----------



## Zitoune (4 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

>




Pourquoi tant de haine ?


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tant de haine ?


PAAAASKEEEEEEEEEEEEEUUUUUUUUUUUUUU !


_AU passage, merci barbarella pour le p'tit dèj._


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

coucou anntraxh
coucou barbarella
salut Roberto
salut Dark
salut Zitoune

en bref, bonjour à tous


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> en bref, bonjour à tous


Revoilà la machine à poster, heureusement que krystof est pas encore là.
Bon je vous laisse, je vois que vous avez de quoi ne pas vous ennuyer.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Revoilà la machine à poster, heureusement que krystof est pas encore là.
> Bon je vous laisse, je vois que vous avez de quoi ne pas vous ennuyer.



et voilà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vous essayez d'être aimable, attentif, urbain et tout et tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



voilà ce que vous récoltez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est à désespérer


----------



## guytantakul (4 Août 2003)

Bonjour et bonne semaine à tous (moi, c'est la dernière avant deux longues semaines de vacances sans mac - enfin, sans connexion au net - j'emmène quand même mon iBook...)


----------



## krystof (4 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Revoilà la machine à poster, heureusement que krystof est pas encore là.



Tu disais


----------



## krystof (4 Août 2003)

Au fait, bonjour à tous....et à toutes.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu disais



fais pas attention, à huit heures l'est déjà pinté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hips  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pardon


----------



## krystof (4 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> fais pas attention, à huit heures l'est déjà pinté
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hé bé...elle est belle la france.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Hé bé...elle est belle la france.



A a aaaaaaaaaaaaaatends vais boire un coup pour te répondre


----------



## krystof (4 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> A a aaaaaaaaaaaaaatends vais boire un coup pour te répondre



Toujours pas terminé


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas terminé



pas de précipitation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ççççça deman   de beaucoup de con centration


----------



## krystof (5 Août 2003)

Fais quand même gaffe à pas brûler ton neurone.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Fais quand même gaffe à pas brûler ton neurone.



pas de risque   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et arrêtes de rigoler, j'ai failli le noyer


----------



## anntraxh (5 Août 2003)

Salut Roberto , bonjour !


----------



## tomtom (5 Août 2003)

'jour Roberto, 'jour anntraxh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pfff, fait déjà 30° dans le bureau


----------



## barbarella (5 Août 2003)

Bonjour anntraxh, bonjour Roberto, bonjour tomtom, ça va ? 

Bonne journée


----------



## barbarella (5 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça va...
> _Ouais je sais :_ il est 8 heures passées !
> mais j'avais *une leçon de patisserie avec l'Amie Ricorée...*
> 
> ...



Alors ça va tu n'as pas perdu ton temps


----------



## guytantakul (5 Août 2003)

Salut à tous ! J'espère qu'il fera un peu moins chaud aujourd'hui (Hier : 35° dans l'atelier. Arg !)


----------



## Zitoune (5 Août 2003)

Moi aussi, mais ça a l'air mal parti.
Une pensée émue pour celles et ceux qui iront au boulot sans la clim' !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2003)

Bonjour la compagnie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon, le ventilo est en route à vitesse max, on va essayer d'y allar dignement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon courage à toutes et à tous


----------



## barbarella (5 Août 2003)

Bof, moi j'ai la clim, donc pas de problème


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bof, moi j'ai la clim, donc pas de problème



ça va, ça, va on sait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



un zeste de sadisme, peut-être  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









28.5° au compteur à 8:40: ça te fait rire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ferais mieux de nous apporter à boire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_mais si, tu l'attendais_


----------



## krystof (5 Août 2003)

Salut à tous.

Heu...Vieux Râleur...tu peux pas croquer ta biscotte un peu moins fort.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous.
> 
> Heu...Vieux Râleur...tu peux pas croquer ta biscotte un peu moins fort.



d'abord, je croque comme je veux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, où je veux, si je veux et ce que je veux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ensuite, je te ferai remarquer que mes biscottes, il y a belle lurette ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est zooli une lurette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) que je les ai terminées  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si tu daignais te lever à une heure digne de ce nom, tu saurais que le bruit que tu entends c'est quand tu marches sur les miettes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est le souk, le ménage n'est pas fait, et quand on voit l'état de la moquette...


----------



## krystof (5 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est le souk, le ménage n'est pas fait, et quand on voit l'état de la moquette...



Je voudrais pas balancer, mais pour l'état de la moquette, tu as sérieusement apporté ta contribution.


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Août 2003)

Je confirme ce que dit vieux râleur, je viens d'arriver et ça donne franchement pas envie de rester.
Alors je vous souhaite bonne journée et je me barre dans un autre thread


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2003)

Ben y a personne ?
Allez, debout tout le monde, sinon comment vous voulez que je vous souhaite une bonne journée ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait, pas vu thebig ?


----------



## legritch (6 Août 2003)

Salut Dark, salut les autres.

Bon, la mer m'attend. @+


----------



## Jeffouille (6 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ben y a personne ?
> Allez, debout tout le monde, sinon comment vous voulez que je vous souhaite une bonne journée ?



Bonne journée à tous


----------



## anntraxh (6 Août 2003)

salut Darkounet, Jeffouille et legritch ... la mer ... ahhhhhh !
 [mode rêve/]  j'en rêve ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [mode rêve]


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

Coucou anntraxh
salut à Dark, legritch, jefouille
pas grand monde, en effet!
mais les meilleurs(es) sont là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bonne journée à tous


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2003)

Bonjour anntraxh, le gritch, jeffouille, et vieux râleur (déjà levé ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ça sent les 200 posts dans la journée ça).


----------



## barbarella (6 Août 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, comment allez vous ?


Bonne journée à tous


----------



## guytantakul (6 Août 2003)

Belle journée à vous tous !


----------



## Zitoune (6 Août 2003)

Bonjour ! Désolé pour le retard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'espère que tout le monde va bien et qu'il fera un peu moins chaud aujourd'hui


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que tout le monde va bien et qu'il fera un peu moins chaud aujourd'hui


J'ai descendu l'ordi au rez-de-chaussée


----------



## krystof (7 Août 2003)

Bonjour à tous. Qui veut un chocolat bien chaud.


----------



## kamkil (7 Août 2003)

C'est deja ouvert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gardez-moi un peu de chaleur, je reviens que dimanche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journee et bon posts a tous


----------



## kamkil (7 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bof, moi j'ai la clim, donc pas de problème



Moi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yen a partout aux usa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enfin dans le metro c'est a peine si on va pas choper la creve: 15 tandis qu'il fait 35 dans la station et 25 a l'exterieur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On est content quand il arrive le train


----------



## barbarella (7 Août 2003)

Bonjour Roberto, bonjour kamkil, profitons de la " fraîcheur matinale "

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Zitoune (7 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Roberto, bonjour kamkil, pritons de la " fraîcheur matinale "
> 
> Bonne journée à tous



Pareil


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2003)

Bonjour roberto, kamkil, barbarella et zitoune.

Une bonne journée à vous.

Faisait pas très chaud hier, j'espère que ce sera pareil aujourd'hui.


----------



## anntraxh (7 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Faisait pas très chaud hier, j'espère que ce sera pareil aujourd'hui.



GRRRRR !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 une nuit atrocement chaude ici, et des records de température battus et rebattus !!! mare ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










oui mais bon, bonjour à vous tous ...


----------



## Zitoune (7 Août 2003)

Fais un tour par là


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> GRRRRR !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je comprends pas, moi sans la clim j'ai pas dépassé 20 ° à l'intérieur (contre 40 la veille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Peut-être que c'est par ce que j'ai passé la majeure partie de la journée dans une pièce au rez-de-chaussée, orientée au nord et avec des murs en pierre de 90 cm ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Plus sérieusement, il faisait vraiment bien moins chaud dehors que Lundi ou Mardi, et bonne journée à toi anntraxh.


----------



## anntraxh (7 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Fais un tour par là



mreci Zitoune, t'es gentil... mais si j'avais 625  à perdre, j'irai plutôt voir par  là  !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










quitte à crever de chaud !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



de toute façon je les ai pas !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Août 2003)

Bonne journée caniculaire à tout le monde (vous etes déjà trop nombreux pour que je fasse le détail !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)...
ps pour anntraxh et pour qu'elle passe une excellente journée vengeresse : mon airco est en rade !!!


----------



## anntraxh (7 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée caniculaire à tout le monde (vous etes déjà trop nombreux pour que je fasse le détail !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






































euhhh    oups !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pauvre thebig, et tes serveurs ont survécu ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










bonjour à toi !


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2003)

Bonzour zebig, ça faisait longtemps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : il fait vraiment frais, je sais pas pourquoi vous vous plaignez


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

Coucou anntraxh
coucou barbarella
Salut Dark, kamkil, Roberto et Zitoune

31° en arrivant dans le bureau, savait pas que Bill fabriquait aussi des radiateurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je file à l'annexe boire un jus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et...
... bonne macération à tous, dans la joie et la bonne humeur


----------



## kamkil (8 Août 2003)

C'est l'heure d'aller se coucher avec l'ami ricorer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










'nuit tt le monde


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Août 2003)

Salut Roberto, bonne nuit kamkil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chuis crevé, pas vous ?


----------



## anntraxh (8 Août 2003)

bonjour brave gens ... moi ça va, bien dormi !


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Août 2003)

Bonjour anntraxh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu es de meilleure humeur qu'hier j'espère ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vendredi dernier c'était cours de croissants, alors bientôt, cours de pains au chocolats


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

bonjour tout li monde et  excellente journée !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bien dormi ?

_pfff.. fatiguée oho oui pis c'est aussi difficile de choisir un thème que de ce levé ce matin_


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Août 2003)

LA semaine prochaine on s'occupera de la préparation de la pâte (si ça vous intéresse encore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

 <ul type="square">  [*]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On abaisse mais pas trop fin
 [*]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On détaille en deux bandes égales
 [*] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et on taille des rectangles en fonction de la taille des pains au chocolat que vous souhaitez
[*] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On pose le chocolat et on replie une fois
[*]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Puis on replace du chocolat à la pliure
[*] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et on roule à nouveau. On pose sur la plaque, pliure posée sur la plaque.
  [/list] 

Pour la cuisson, c'est la même que pour les croissants.

Bon, j'espère que ça intéressera quelqu'un.


----------



## barbarella (8 Août 2003)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, les pains au chocolat sont tout prêts, ça évitera d'allumer le four


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde s'en fout, mais j'ai fini trois cases ce matin !!


Non on s'en fout pas, et on attend les prochaines cases.


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Les pains au chocolat sont tout prêts, ça évitera d'allumer le four


c'est bien ce que je pensais, sert à rien ma recette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bonjour quand-même barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et merci pour le petit pain


----------



## guytantakul (8 Août 2003)

Salut à tous ! 
Je confirme qu'on s'en fout pas des 3 cases (et je soupçonne Roberto de savoir qu'on ne s'en fout pas, mais de nous faire croire qu'il pense qu'on s'en fout - euh...). 
J'ai bien rigolé la dernière fois avec le coup du gigantesque tatouage


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Encore une belle journée d'été, d'amour et de petits cafés...
> 
> _Hein ?... Qu'est-ce' tu dis, l'Amie ?... Ah ouais : et de *Ricorée* !_


Euh, si tu veux on se partage les taches, toi tu t'occupe de monsieur jacques vabres et moi de l'ami Ricorée ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_Ok, poussez pas, j'y vais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Zitoune (8 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Euh, si tu veux on se partage les taches, toi tu t'occupe de monsieur jacques vabres et moi de l'ami Ricorée ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas possible, elle est déjà chez moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bonne journée à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Etbonne journée à toutes aussi


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Roberto me semble être en pleine forme, ce matin


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

euh...

j'allais oublier...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




demain, c'est ma fête...


----------



## anntraxh (8 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> demain, c'est ma fête...



c'est la saint  Floodeur ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










pas que la tienne alors ...


----------



## krystof (8 Août 2003)

Bonjour. Il reste du café ??


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour. Il reste du café ??



Bonjour monsieur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




euh... pour le café, y'a plus d'eau...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *HÉ !*
> Je vous rappelle que passé 8 heures ce retedr... _ce threheh... ce tratardhaar... _ PASSÉ 8 HEURES* ICI C'EST FERMÉ !!*



c'est ce que j'essayais (avec ménagements  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) de faire comprendre à l'ahuri retardataire logé au dessus de ton post


----------



## krystof (8 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *HÉ !*
> Je vous rappelle que passé 8 heures ce retedr... _ce threheh... ce tratardhaar... _ PASSÉ 8 HEURES* ICI C'EST FERMÉ !!*



Quelle heure as-tu dit ????
8 heures ??????
Dans ce cas, j'ai bien peur de ne jamais pouvoir poster ici


----------



## krystof (8 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce que j'essayais (avec ménagements
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne me lève pas avec les poules, moi môôssieur.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me lève pas avec les poules, moi môôssieur.



que tu ne te lèves pas avec, nous le constatons quotidiennement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




que tu ne dormes pas avec, c'est une autre histoire...


----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> que tu ne dormes pas avec, c'est une autre histoire...



Y manquerait plus que ça. Je protège mes arrières, moi monsieur.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Y manquerait plus que ça. Je protège mes arrières, moi monsieur.



Mpfffffffffffffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on est douillet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







on a peur de se faire picorer l'oeuillet


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"L'illet"_, ça s'écrit.
> Ou bien : _"L'uf y est" !_




Mppppfffffffffffffffffffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










l'omelette express  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













ou encore "l'oeuf coq"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Mppppfffffffffffffff


----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Mpfffffffffffffff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bien de ça dont il s'agit. Tu picores, je dévore.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien de ça dont il s'agit. Tu picores, je dévore.



le gourmet et le goinfre


----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

Le gourmet ne consomme qu'avec 2 doigts. Ni plus, ni moins.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Le gourmet ne consomme qu'avec 2 doigts. Ni plus, ni moins.



et c'est mieux qu'avec un seul


----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et c'est mieux qu'avec un seul



Un seul, mais faut voir le diamètre. Ca rigole pas, y a du matos là.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Un seul, mais faut voir le diamètre. Ca rigole pas, y a du matos là.



MOuuuuuaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfffffffffffffffffffffffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










bien du midi, çui là


----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> MOuuuuuaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfffffffffffffffffffffffff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non môôssieur. Il s'agit uniquement de mon lieu de résidence. Normand môa. Pur et  *dure*


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Non môôssieur. Il s'agit uniquement de mon lieu de résidence. Normand môa.



et tu te demandais pourquoi ils t'avaient parqué en bas


----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

Pfffff.

Bon, trève de plaisanterie.

Bonjour à tous, il est 00h17. Tout le monde debout, c'est l'heure des braves.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pfffff.
> Bon, trève de plaisanterie.
> Bonjour à tous, il est 00h17. Tout le monde debout, c'est l'heure des braves.



euh...
cherchez pas à comprendre...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*surtout pas*


----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> euh...
> cherchez pas à comprendre...
> 
> 
> ...



Déjà debout.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

Bonne nuit les mioches !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_m'endore sur ma chaise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit les mioches !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mets ta ceinture


----------



## iMax (9 Août 2003)

Je sais, je sais, c'est un poil tot pour réanimé le thread (surtout un samedi matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Juste pour dire qu'ici vers Las Vegas, il est 20h35 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, bonne journées à vous tous :zen


----------



## barbarella (9 Août 2003)

Bonjour iMax, et bonjour à tous. Feriez mieux de vous lever pour profiter de la fraîcheur.

Alors, un petit café, un jus de pamplemousse, des tartines grillées, avec de la confiture d'abricot. Ca vous dit ?


----------



## anntraxh (9 Août 2003)

bonjour barbarella ,et bon WE à tous !


----------



## barbarella (9 Août 2003)

Bonjour anntraxh, fait un peu frais ce matin, non ? 

Bonne journée et bon week-end


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2003)

Bonjour à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je suis pas en retard, je suis en avance pour demain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

Bonjour à tous.

Il est où le Vieux ? Il pionce encore ??


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Il est où le Vieux ? Il pionce encore ??


L'expression exacte n'est pas pioncer (ou dormir si on est moins famillier), mais *cuver son vin*


----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> L'expression exacte n'est pas pioncer (ou dormir si on est moins famillier), mais *cuver son vin*



Pourtant, il n'a bu qu'une demi-bouteille. C'est plus ce que c'était.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous.
> Il est où le Vieux ? Il pionce encore ??







euh...
d'abord "le Vieux" salue les présentes zet les présents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Il leur souhaite une excellente journée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quant aux deux poivrots de service, pour eux c'est plus simple: ils ont passé la nuit à picoler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Va falloir aérer, ici


----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> euh...
> d'abord "le Vieux" salue les présentes zet les présents
> 
> 
> ...



T'as encore la marque de l'oreiller sur la joue gauche.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> T'as encore la marque de l'oreiller sur la joue gauche.



plus esthétique que la marque de bouteille sur la tienne


----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

Malgré le fait que je dorme avec, tu as quand même réussi à la vider.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Malgré le fait que je dorme avec, tu as quand même réussi à la vider.








 il a bien fallu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu es dans un tel état quand tu t'écroules sur ton lit que tu oublies toujours de la fermer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pas le choix, déjà que la moquette est innommable, que le lit reste propre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est de la prévention, môssieu


----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

Une vrai petite fée du logis ce Vieux Raleur.


----------



## nato kino (10 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Une vrai petite fée du logis ce Vieux Raleur.



Il porte encore le hénin ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il porte encore le hénin ?








 il y a des douches froides qui se perdent


----------



## nato kino (10 Août 2003)

C'est pas de refus, avec cette chaleur...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Une vrai petite fée du logis ce Vieux Raleur.



pas la vocation de garde malade


----------



## krystof (10 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> pas la vocation de garde malade



Alors laisse aricosec tranquille.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Alors laisse aricosec tranquille.



faut bien que je le soutienne: tu lui as tout piqué, il sèche sur pied


----------



## aricosec (10 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Alors laisse aricosec tranquille.


.
si c'est pas malheureux,des jalousetées envers papy,juste un paquet de caramels mous ,et un petit julienas,ce n'est pas péché ,au moins VIEUX RALEUR a pitié de moi   lui


----------



## krystof (10 Août 2003)

Pourtant, je l'arose au ricard tout les matins....rien à faire.


----------



## krystof (10 Août 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> si c'est pas malheureux,des jalousetées envers papy,juste un paquet de caramels mous ,et un petit julienas,ce n'est pas péché ,au moins VIEUX RALEUR a pitié de moi   lui



Il n'a pas pitié. Il a simplement remarqué la bouteille qui dépasse de ta poche.


----------



## aricosec (10 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, je l'arose au ricard tout les matins....rien à faire.


.
ah c'est pour ça que la cuvette est toute jaune


----------



## krystof (10 Août 2003)

Peut-être y as tu rajouté un supplément. Je ne sais pas.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .ah c'est pour ça que la cuvette est toute jaune



mais non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il aime tellement le pastis qu'il a mis toute la maison dans cette couleur


----------



## krystof (10 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> mais non
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouai, bah arrête de lécher les murs alors.


----------



## barbarella (10 Août 2003)

tout le monde dors encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voici quelques fruits pour bien commencer la journée






Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2003)

Bonjour barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




des fruits, bonne idée après le 'tit déj  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sont passés où


----------



## anntraxh (11 Août 2003)

bonjour Roberto ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















  bonjour tout le monde ...


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Août 2003)

Bonne journée Roberto, on peut savoir de qui tu parles ? (celle qui a 16 ans)


----------



## benjamin (11 Août 2003)

Premiers grondements sur Paris il y a quelques minutes. Les orages arrivent


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Août 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Premiers grondements sur Paris il y a quelques minutes. Les orages arrivent


J'espère qu'ils sont déjà passés chez moi ou que je les verrais pas avant le soir.

Au passage bonjour à anntraxh et toi, et tous ceux qui viendront.


----------



## anntraxh (11 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée Roberto, on peut savoir de qui tu parles ? (celle qui a 16 ans)



petit curieux ..... c'est une jeune fille née le 11/08/87 ... que je connais très bien...

Bon anniversaire , ma fille !


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Août 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire , ma fille !


Bon anniversaire à elle.


----------



## benjamin (11 Août 2003)

Il pleut !


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Août 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Il pleut !


Chez moi il fait encore beau, pourvu que ça dure.


----------



## benjamin (11 Août 2003)

C'est déjà fini ; mais il a assez plu pour rafraîchir un peu Paris ; il y a d'ailleurs cette odeur forte mais agréable que l'on sent dans ces occasions-là, lorsque le goudron déjà chaud est mouillé par la pluie.
La bouteille d'Evian reste au frais. Elle passera dix minutes dans le congélateur avant de partir.


----------



## barbarella (11 Août 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, elle est où la pluie dites moi vite que j'y aille.

Allez bon lundi bien mouillé


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2003)

Coucou anntraxh, barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Salut benjamin, Dark &amp; Roberto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il a plu, mais toujours aussi chaud!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







que la journée vous soit douce... et humide


----------



## krystof (11 Août 2003)

Bonjour à tous. Il reste de la Guinness...heu...du café.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous. Il reste de la Guinness...heu...du café.



Pffffffffffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dès le début de matinée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... pour lui


----------



## krystof (11 Août 2003)

Même pas le temps de boire mon café tranquille, faut que tu me tires la manche pour m'emmener au bar toi.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Même pas le temps de boire mon café tranquille, faut que tu me tires la manche pour m'emmener au bar toi.








 bizarre cette tasse qui ressemble à un demi, bizarre...


----------



## krystof (11 Août 2003)

Un café qui fait de la mousse


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Un café qui fait de la mousse



le "café qui fait roter"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vous connaissez, vous


----------



## krystof (11 Août 2003)

Buurrppp...pardon ? Tu disais ?


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Août 2003)

Bonjour à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pourquoi y a personne


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Août 2003)

Quel c je fis, j'avais pas vue la page 59 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ca m'étonnait aussi que tu sois pas là Roberto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée à toi, j'ai toujours pas reçu les textes à taper


----------



## Foguenne (12 Août 2003)

Salut Dark, salut Roberto, bonjours à tous.
Oula, je suis rarement si matinal.


----------



## anntraxh (12 Août 2003)

booonnnnjouuur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hell-o Foguenne, Dark Templar  et Roberto ... le scan va encore chauffer ?


----------



## bebert (12 Août 2003)

Bonjour ev'rybody !


----------



## barbarella (12 Août 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, ça va bien ?

Bonne journée et bon mardi


----------



## nato kino (12 Août 2003)

Salut la compagnie !!

Léon est déjà debout ?


----------



## Luc G (12 Août 2003)

Salut les lève-tôt, avec la fraîcheur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (28° ce matin ici, 15 ou 16 hier matin en Lozère, je m'accroche à la table du boulot pour pas repartir en vacances !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 faut dire qu'avec les mains qui collent, ça aide.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## legritch (12 Août 2003)

Salut les lève-tard


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2003)

Bonjour la foule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




une manif, ce matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










on peut même plus trouver une place assise


----------



## Foguenne (13 Août 2003)

Bonne journée à tous, c'est marrant de se lever tôt, c'est calme.


----------



## anntraxh (13 Août 2003)

bonjour Roberto ... c'est communicatif, ta bonne humeur !


----------



## romoan (13 Août 2003)

Bonjour, quelqu'un a t-il des flocons d'avoine ou des weetabix? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai pas eu le temps de faire les courses hier soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci d'avance


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Août 2003)

Bonjour et bonne jounée à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ce matin café comme tout les matin


----------



## romoan (13 Août 2003)

Merci Roberto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et encore bonne journée


----------



## barbarella (13 Août 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, ferait pas un peu frisquet ce matin ?
Allez, bonne journée à tous


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Août 2003)

Que de bonne humeur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée à tous, Roberto oublie pas les pages.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2003)

Bonaaaaaaaatttttttttttttttccccccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un froid de canard, ce matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



couvrez-vous et bonne journée


----------



## minime (13 Août 2003)

Tu pourrais éternuer en allant à la ligne entre atch et tchoum, stp ?


----------



## barbarella (13 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> ferait pas un peu frisquet ce matin ?
> Allez, bonne journée à tous



Ah, ça va mieux, j'ai réglé la clim


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais éternuer en allant à la ligne entre atch et tchoum, stp ?



désolé, mais y'avait urgence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vais me laver les mains, maintenant


----------



## Foguenne (13 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> vais me laver les mains, maintenant


N'oublie pas les goutes qui ont été se poser sur ton écran.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas les goutes qui ont été se poser sur ton écran.








 c'est donc pour ça que j'avais l'impression de taper du grec


----------



## Luc G (13 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Bonaaaaaaaatttttttttttttttccccccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Luc G (13 Août 2003)

Le forum a des vapeurs ce matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je voulais simplement dire à vieux râleur que, s'il avait froid, ici il y avait 28° à 8h du matin et que ça a du monter depuis. Donc, s'il a trop froid, qu'il descende un peu vers le sud, ça le requinquera


----------



## romoan (13 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde, ferait pas un peu frisquet ce matin ?
> Allez, bonne journée à tous



Pour la petite histoire j'ai déjeuné hier avec et chez des chinois, et travaillé ensuite. j'avais remarqué au moment de la préparation du repas que Zhao mon hôte avait glissé dans le congélateur une cocotte minute pleine, il me semblait d'eau.

En pleine chaleur elle nous a offert pour "chasser le chaud" un grand bol du contenu de la cocotte, qui était une eau dans laquelle avait cuit des petits haricots tout ronds, de la taille de lentille verte mais qui n'en étaient pas. 

Surprenant, mais saupoudré de sucre cela s'est avéré très rafraichissant, et par la suite te laissait un sentiment de fraîcheur qui a perduré plus d'une heure.

A l'inverse pour l'hiver, à la place de ces petits haricots verts, tu utilise des graines de soja rouge, qui vont te réchauffer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rebonne journée à tous


----------



## anntraxh (14 Août 2003)

bonjour Roberto , oui un looooong WE arrive !


----------



## Foguenne (14 Août 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> bonjour Roberto , oui un looooong WE arrive !



Oui un long w-e de boulot arrive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## barbarella (14 Août 2003)

Bonjour anntraxh, bonjour Roberto, bonjour Foguenne, bonne journée, pas trop chaude


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> on pourra dormir, enfin si on veut, enfin ceux qui bossent...


Moi je bosse aussi demain et je risque pas de dormir (enfin, pas après 7 heures du mat).

Néanmoins, bonne dernière journée de la semaine à la plupart d'entre nous, pour les autres (comme foguenne), bon boulot.


----------



## romoan (14 Août 2003)

Bonjour à tous... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soyez fort


----------



## barbarella (14 Août 2003)

Salut Dark, salut romoan. Voilà pour bien commencer la journée :


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2003)

Bonjour la compagnie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tout le monde frétille dès le matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






retournerais plutot me coucher, moi


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Août 2003)

Pile à l'heure aujourd'hui. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon week-end de trois jours à ceux qui bossent pas demain, et bon courage à ceux qui bossent aujourd'hui (y a quelqu'un à part moi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Et Roberto, m'faut d'autres pages


----------



## romoan (15 Août 2003)

bon jour...vous dormez encore...je dérange peut-être...à moins que vous ne vous prépariez pour les processions en faveur de la sainte vierge...???


----------



## barbarella (15 Août 2003)

Bonjour Dark, bonjour Romoan, bonjour ceux qui vont se lever, bonjour ceux qui vont se coucher, là je crois que j'ai oublié personne.

Bon et joyeux 15 août


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Août 2003)

Bonjour barbarella. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je voudrais pas t'embêter mais je crois que tu as oublié ceux qui sont déjà levés mais qui n'ont pas posté ici.


----------



## barbarella (15 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour barbarella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je l'ai fait exprès 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'ai pas du tout oublié


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai fait exprès
> 
> 
> 
> ...


suis-je bête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rien n'est laissé au hasard par cet être parfait.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2003)

Bonjour barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonjour Dark, romoan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bien dormi, et vous


----------



## barbarella (15 Août 2003)

Déjà réveillé


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Déjà réveillé



je crois déceler une certaine moquerie...


----------



## barbarella (15 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> je crois déceler une certaine moquerie...



Jamaiiiiiiiiiiis, au grands jamais, je ne me permettrais


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Jamaiiiiiiiiiiis, au grands jamais, je ne me permettrais



J'avoue avoir été grandement étonné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais c'est un choc au (presque) saut du lit


----------



## benjamin (16 Août 2003)

Je crois que j'ai oublié de dormir


----------



## romoan (16 Août 2003)

tout le monde dort à ce que je vois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon samedi à tous


----------



## barbarella (16 Août 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## anntraxh (16 Août 2003)

bonjour les  amis ...


----------



## barbarella (16 Août 2003)

Bonjour anntraxk  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, tenez servez vous elle est toute fraîche


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2003)

Bonjour barbarella, anntraxh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonjour benjamin, romoan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Agréable journée à tous


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour barbarella, anntraxh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tout pareil, mais je rajouterai quand même un petit bonjour à Vieux Râleur


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tout pareil, mais je rajouterai quand même un petit bonjour à Vieux Râleur



j'en suis tout zému


----------



## barbarella (17 Août 2003)

Bonjour, bonjour.

Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2003)

Bonjour barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



que voilà un dimanche (de récupération  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) bien venu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







la semaine prochaine, Astérix ou le Futuroscope


----------



## barbarella (17 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour barbarella
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rien du tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




trop fatiguant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, et je sais pas pourquoi, les enfants ont tendance à disparaître au moment où on les cherche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bonjour et bon dimanche Vieux Raleur


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas pourquoi, les enfants ont tendance à disparaître au moment où on les cherche








 ça, c'est un signe de bonne santé chez l'enfant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






rassures-toi, un jour tu auras envie que ce soit l'inverse...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















pas longtemps


----------



## jpmiss (18 Août 2003)

Bonjour a tous.
Pour une fois que je suis debout (pas couché) a cette heure ci j'en profite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quelqu'un a une citerne de café (noir)?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













PS: mais ou est donc passé notre bon thebig?


----------



## iMax (18 Août 2003)

Bonjours tout le monde !

Y'a relativement peu de monde ici pour un lundi matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, bonne journée à tous


----------



## barbarella (18 Août 2003)

Hello everybody, bonne journée à tous et bon début de semaine


----------



## anntraxh (18 Août 2003)

bonjour bonjour ...


----------



## Sir (18 Août 2003)

Bonjour et bonne journée , aujourd'hui selon  Mac Bidouille l'arrivée des G5 !!!!
Sir.


----------



## minime (18 Août 2003)

Comment ? Tu ne commences même pas par lire MacGeneration ?!


----------



## Luc G (18 Août 2003)

Salut, les lève-tôt. La population recommence à augmenter au boulot, même si ce n'est encore que très légèrement, ça sent la rentrée (mais pas encore assez humide, malgré un orage pour la sortie... des champigons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## tomtom (18 Août 2003)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## barbarella (18 Août 2003)

Pfffffffffffffff............ ya du monde ce matin, j'aurais pas assez de gateau au chocolat pour tout le monde


----------



## tomtom (18 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Pfffffffffffffff............ ya du monde ce matin, j'aurais pas assez de gateau au chocolat pour tout le monde



Pas grave, j'vais me repasser le reste de Quiche au four


----------



## barbarella (18 Août 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave, j'vais me repasser le reste de Quiche au four



Bof, je l'ai déjà vu trois fois, c'est du réchauffé maintenant


----------



## romoan (18 Août 2003)

Tss, tss...ça sent la reprise ou je me trompre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







y'a du monde... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez bonjour à tous : à ceux qui vont bosser et à ceux qui se la coule encore douce...


----------



## tomtom (18 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bof, je l'ai déjà vu trois fois, c'est du réchauffé maintenant



Non, c'est juste qu'on aime bien la quiche au p'tit déj.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



s'il restait un peu de gateau au chocolat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... ce ne serait pas de refus


----------



## barbarella (18 Août 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est juste qu'on aime bien la quiche au p'tit déj.



Ce qui est bon au petit dèj c'est une tartine grillée, avec du foie gras et un doigt de champagne


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> s'il restait un peu de gateau au chocolat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je me joint à la requête de vieux râleur, je rajoute qu'il faudrait l'accompagner d'un petit coup à boire, et je vous souhaite une bonne journée au passage.


----------



## barbarella (18 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as vu l'heure ? Il n'y en plus de gateau au chocolat, que des morfales ici


----------



## tomtom (18 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est bon au petit dèj c'est une tartine grillée, avec du foie gras et un doigt de champagne



Mioumm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est malin, j'ai faim maintenant


----------



## barbarella (18 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je me joint à la requête de vieux râleur, je rajoute qu'il faudrait l'accompagner d'un petit coup à boire, et je vous souhaite une bonne journée au passage.



Tiens, un petit bout, mais chuuuuuuuuuuuuut


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu l'heure ? Il n'y en plus de gateau au chocolat, que des morfales ici



et c'est qui qui a fait le pied de grue la moitié de la nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






à attendre QUI  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






en remerciement: ceinture  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






y'en a, j'vous jure


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un petit bout, mais chuuuuuuuuuuuuut


Oh tu sais, dans l'état ou est Vieux Raleur, tout ce qu'il arrive encore à reconnaître c'est la forme bien caractéristique de la bouteille de rouge


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Oh tu sais, dans l'état ou est Vieux Raleur, tout ce qu'il arrive encore à reconnaître c'est la forme bien caractéristique de la bouteille de rouge



laisses mon p'tit bout tranquille


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> laisses mon p'tit bout tranquille


*ton* p'tit bout ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







A mon avis c'est plutôt *tes* p'tits bouts


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *ton* p'tit bout ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bon, c'est vrai, elle m'a donné un gros bout mais je ne dois rien dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sont tous jaloux, ici


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> sont tous jaloux, ici


Ben faut avouer que pour tes 80 ans, tu tiens une forme éclatante


----------



## barbarella (18 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ben faut avouer que pour tes 80 ans, tu tiens une forme éclatante



Ca mérite quelques égards


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ca mérite quelques égards



oh, les gamins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on se calme


----------



## barbarella (18 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> oh, les gamins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Papi, t'énerves pas, tu vas renverser ton verre


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Papi, t'énerves pas, tu vas renverser ton verre



et tu sais ce qu'il te dit le Papi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










hips  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pardon


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Papi, t'énerves pas, tu vas renverser ton verre


C'est pas grave, maintenant il boit au tonneau.


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

Bonjour à tous.

Moins fort les biscottes, moins fort.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous.
> Moins fort les biscottes, moins fort.



Quelle surprise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et c'est une heure pour se lever, ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et c'est pas des biscottes, mais du pain grillé avec un petit foie gras dessus, accompagné de champagne


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

Il reste du champagne pour tremper mon croissant


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Il reste du champagne pour tremper mon croissant



tiens, prends la bouteille que j'avais mise de coté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



barbarella la voulait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais pour toi ...


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tiens, prends la bouteille que j'avais mise de coté
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est bizarre, elle m'a dit que tu lui avait confisqué une étagère entière, on peut savoir ou est passé le reste (j'ai déjà mes doutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

C'est gentil, mais elle est vide. Pourquoi es-tu si méchant.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est gentil, mais elle est vide. Pourquoi es-tu si méchant.



désolé, mais j'ai bien peur que barbarella t'ait fait l'intérieur du virage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







vraiment une "pro" cette fille


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

La prochaine fois, préviens moi. C'est quand même la 12ème bouteille en 2 heures qui me passe sous le nez.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois, préviens moi. C'est quand même la 12ème bouteille en 2 heures qui me passe sous le nez.











 une idée lumineuse: je vais y mettre des clochettes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



comme ça, on l'entendra quand elle part en courant


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

Si tu fais ça, on ne va plus s'entendre de la journée.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Si tu fais ça, on ne va plus s'entendre de la journée.



je reconnais qu'on va se croire sur l'alpe, au moment de la transhumance


----------



## iMax (19 Août 2003)

Salut Roberto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On est impatient de voir ce nouveau volet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

Salut Roberto, salut iMax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Roberto, si c'est pour nous pondre un nouvel épisode que tu t'absentes, alors tu es pardonné.


----------



## iMax (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, si c'est pour nous pondre un nouvel épisode que tu t'absentes, alors tu es pardonné.



...si c'est pour la bonne cause


----------



## tomtom (19 Août 2003)

Salut Roberto, Dark, iMax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un p'tit coucou juste avant de partir au travail


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

Un p'tit coucou juste avant de partir au travail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/QUOTE]
Salut tomtom, bon courage pour ton taf (moi j'ai encore une heure avant d'y aller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## iMax (19 Août 2003)

Hihi, moi, j'ai encore une semaine de vacances


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Hihi, moi, j'ai encore une semaine de vacances


Moi 2, c'est bien pour ça que je travaille.
Tu pense bine que quand je reprendrais le bahut, je pourrais pas aller taffer


----------



## anntraxh (19 Août 2003)

bonne journée à tous !


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

Bonjour anntraxh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, j'vous laisse, faut que je réussisse à fermer mon sac (fermeture cassée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'vous laisse, faut que je réussisse à fermer mon sac (fermeture cassée
> 
> 
> 
> ...


M'énerve mon père, il réussi en quelques secondes ce que je n'ai pas réussi en un quart d'heure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







A p'luche


----------



## barbarella (19 Août 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, bonne journée à tous


----------



## Luc G (19 Août 2003)

Salut, les tombés du lit. Alors pas trop de chahut aujourd'hui, que Roberto puisse gribouiller tranquille : on est impatient de voir le résultat.


----------



## Zitoune (19 Août 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## Zitoune (19 Août 2003)

Pour ne pas gâcher la journée de certains, je ne redirai pas que la rentrée approche...


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> bonne journée à tous


En effet, excellente journée, pas de travail


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Aaarfff !!
> Tu m' fais marrer !


Échange de bons procédés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (= tu m'fais bien marrer avec R &amp; P).

Par contre le zitoune, là, je sais pas ce qui me r'tiens


----------



## Zitoune (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Par contre le zitoune, là, je sais pas ce qui me r'tiens



La distance ?


----------



## Zitoune (19 Août 2003)

par contre, si tu viens par là, arrange-toi pour passer entre 11 et 13 qu'on puisse noyer notre chagrin dans un triple apéro


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> par contre, si tu viens par là, arrange-toi pour passer entre 11 et 13 qu'on puisse noyer notre chagrin dans un triple apéro


Euh j'ai un doute là, tu prends de la grenadine ou de l'ice tea ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ok, j'y vais, mais c'est ben parce que MacGé rame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

Au fait Zitoune, t'approche des 2222 messages, fait une photo d'écran et poste là dans "au boulot", ça fera tellement plaisir à Finn


----------



## iMax (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi 2, c'est bien pour ça que je travaille.
> Tu pense bine que quand je reprendrais le bahut, je pourrais pas aller taffer



Aaah ! Bah moi je bosse les fins de semaines en plus du bahut, comme tu dis (c'est ce qui m'a payé mon iPod, mon PowerBook, qui paye les frais du scooter, qui va payer mon permis bagnole et la bagnole qui va avec...). Et donc, je suis vraiment en vacances jusqu'a vendredi 17h.


----------



## Zitoune (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Euh j'ai un doute là, tu prends de la grenadine ou de l'ice tea ?[/i]


----------



## Zitoune (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Au fait Zitoune, t'approche des 2222 messages, fait une photo d'écran et poste là dans "au boulot", ça fera tellement plaisir à Finn



Ok


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

Bonjour la compagnie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



suis pas trop pressé, ce matin


----------



## iMax (19 Août 2003)

Moi non plus...


Qu'est-ce que je m'emmerde...


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Heu...bonjour à tous.

Moins de bruit siouplé.


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Moins de bruit siouplé.


Enlève le goulot de la bouteille de ton oreille, non seulement ça résonne, mais en plus je t'ai déjà dit qu'on peut boire qu'un seule bouteille à la fois (ou 7 pour vieux râleur), et par la bouche !


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Enlève le goulot de la bouteille de ton oreille, non seulement ça résonne, mais en plus je t'ai déjà dit qu'on peut boire qu'un seule bouteille à la fois (ou 7 pour vieux râleur), et par la bouche !



C'est l'expérience qui parle là


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Enlève le goulot de la bouteille de ton oreille, non seulement ça résonne, mais en plus je t'ai déjà dit qu'on peut boire qu'un seule bouteille à la fois (ou 7 pour vieux râleur), et par la bouche !



justement, il suivait l'ordonnance de son médecin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"bains d'oreilles" y'avait écrit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... mais il a confondu "eau oxygénée" et "boisson alcoolisée"


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'expérience qui parle là



Ben non, je n'ai malheureusement eu qu'un seul pipeline à ma disposition.


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, je n'ai malheureusement eu qu'un seul pipeline à ma disposition.



Demande au Vieux, il en a en stock.


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ... mais il a confondu "eau oxygénée" et "boisson alcoolisée"


Tiens, je savais pas que l'eau oxygénée se vendait en tonneaux ?


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Demande au Vieux, il en a en stock.


T'es malade ou quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu veux vraiment m'envoyer au cass-pipe ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'as vu comment il les défends ses pipelines, j'préfère me battre contre l'armée française 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (à merde, c'était pas un bon exemple ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je savais pas que l'eau oxygénée se vendait en tonneaux ?



t'es miro ou quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






c'est pas un fut qu'il a dans l'oreille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est une bouteille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






le fut, c'est dans ton oeil qu'il est


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> T'es malade ou quoi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faut faire diversion. Je m'approche avec une bouteille de Ricard à la main, tu le contournes discrètement sur l'aile gauche, et hop, le tour est joué.
Par contre, dépèche-toi. Avec une seule bouteille, je ne pourrais l'occuper que 5 minutes.


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> le fut, c'est dans ton oeil qu'il est



Qu'est-ce que tu fais avec ton doigt dans son trou du fût.


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, dépèche-toi. Avec une seule bouteille, je ne pourrais l'occuper que 5 minutes.


Euh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'es bien sur que c'est 5 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Parce que moi, j'aurai plutôt parié pour 5 secondes


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> t'es miro ou quoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh tu crois que c'est facile à r'connaitre peut-être ?


J'vois un truc bizarre, avec des bouteilles et des tonneaux qui dépassent de tous les côtés, en plus il est allongé par terre alors c'est déjà un exploit que j'ai reconnue la tête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (oui, il s'est aussi mis des perfusions là ou y avait pas de trous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Faut faire diversion. Je m'approche avec une bouteille de Ricard à la main, tu le contournes discrètement sur l'aile gauche, et hop, le tour est joué.
> Par contre, dépèche-toi. Avec une seule bouteille, je ne pourrais l'occuper que 5 minutes.



BAAAAARRRRRRRRRRBBBBBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLA hips
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pardon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AU SECOURS


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> BAAAAARRRRRRRRRRBBBBBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLA hips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu sais pas t'y prendre, regarde :





Avec ça si elle vient pas


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> BAAAAARRRRRRRRRRBBBBBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLA hips
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SOS Ricard, au secours


----------



## barbarella (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais pas t'y prendre, regarde :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pour moi tout ça


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour moi tout ça



Oui, avec en plus cet individu :






Quel bel homme.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour moi tout ça



nan, nan, NAN  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pour toi, c'est le magnum de rhum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si krystof t'en a laissé


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> nan, nan, NAN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je n'aime pas le rhum, j'en laisse toujours un quart.


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aime pas le rhum, j'en laisse toujours un quart.


Ha, tu t'es remis en mode mackie ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors petite leçon d'orthographe, ça s'écrit "car" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_ Et je te signale au passage que c'est bien plus pratique de prendre un camion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aime pas le rhum, j'en laisse toujours un quart.



tu m'as toujours dit que, comme ça, le dentifrice était plus efficace


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ha, tu t'es remis en mode mackie ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non non, je parlais bien d'un quart de bouteille.
Le car de bouteille ne concerne que le Vieux. Il ne sait pas être raisonnable.


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tu m'as toujours dit que, comme ça, le dentifrice était plus efficace



Oui, ça atténue un peu le goût fraise du dentifrice.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ça atténue un peu le goût fraise du dentifrice.



essaies le Get 27


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Suis allergique à la menthe.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Suis allergique à la menthe.



j'l'avais bien dit à ta maman  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il vous causera du souci, c'garnement la  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'étais en dessous de la vérité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... très en dessous


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> j'l'avais bien dit à ta maman
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu es toujours en dessous d'ailleurs, sauf pour le taux d'alcoolémie. Toujours au dessus.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu es toujours en dessous d'ailleurs, sauf pour le taux d'alcoolémie. Toujours au dessus.



la dernière fois, on a pas pu vérifier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'étais passé avant moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vaporisé, le compteur


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu es toujours en dessous d'ailleurs,


Surtout pour les bouteilles


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> la dernière fois, on a pas pu vérifier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non môôssieur.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rien que d'ouvrir ta vitre et de dire bonsoir au gendarme, le ballon était déjà HS.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Non môôssieur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



où t'as vu un gendarme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






si tu ne fais plus la différence entre barbarella (qui s'inquiétait de ton état  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et un gendarme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu comprends pourquoi je n'ai pas voulu te laisser conduire


----------



## nato kino (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> où t'as vu un gendarme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le connaissant, même le mettre dans un bus ou un taxi eut été dangereux !!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le connaissant, même le mettre dans un bus ou un taxi eut été dangereux !!



rien que son haleine rend paf tout le bus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est pour ça qu'ils mettent les conducteurs à l'abri


----------



## iMax (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> rien que son haleine rend paf tout le bus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La ventilation est innefficace à ce point ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> La ventilation est innefficace à ce point ?



si tu connais un truc infaillible pour neutraliser les alambics à pattes, fais-moi signe


----------



## iMax (20 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> si tu connais un truc infaillible pour neutraliser les alambics à pattes, fais-moi signe



Je parle pas de neutraliser l'alambic lui-même, mais de ses effets son voisinage immédiat...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je parle pas de neutraliser l'alambic lui-même, mais de ses effets son voisinage immédiat...



"faut soigner le mal par sa racine"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'vois qu'un coup de 12 ou les chevrotines


----------



## iMax (20 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> "faut soigner le mal par sa racine"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ou alors la patience... Mais faut avoir quelques jours devant sois


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors la patience... Mais faut avoir quelques jours devant soit



dur à coincer, l'animal


----------



## tomtom (20 Août 2003)

hé ho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 z'avez vu l'heure?


----------



## iMax (20 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> dur à coincer, l'animal



Héhé


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> hé ho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as raison tomtom.
Ils ne savent plus se tenir.
En plus, pour dire n'importe quoi.
C'est-y pas malheureux, à leur âge.


----------



## iMax (20 Août 2003)

Arf, c'est vrai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'aurore s'éternise aujourd'hui


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vous z'allez bien ??


Moi oui, pour les autres je sais pas mais je l'espère.
Et toi, ça va bien ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2003)

Un grand bonjour à toutes et à tous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... et tout spécialement aux fans de Tigg Maigg... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...Tigg Maigg...c'est notre pote !!!


----------



## tomtom (20 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Un grand bonjour à toutes et à tous !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woahhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Bonjour Thebig, content de te voir ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et bonjour Roberto et Dark


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2003)

Salut Roberto ! Salut Dark !
...pouvez ranger les hélicos et m'envoyer la note de location !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2003)

Salut tomtom !
Content de te retrouver !!!


----------



## Zitoune (20 Août 2003)

Salut tout le monde


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2003)

Bonjour zitoune !!! ...et une agréable journée !


----------



## Zitoune (20 Août 2003)

Pareil


----------



## bebert (20 Août 2003)

Salut thebig and co ! Content de te relire !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2003)

Salut bebert ! Passe une excellente journée !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut Roberto ! Salut Dark !
> ...pouvez ranger les hélicos et m'envoyer la note de location !!!


T'inquiètes pas Finnou sera tellement heureux de te voir qu'il va t'offrir l'hélico


----------



## anntraxh (20 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Un grand bonjour à toutes et à tous !
> 
> 
> 
> ...











bonjour thebig et K&amp;P ...


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * on* a mis le paquet !!


hem hem, qui c'est qui s'est enfui lâchement et qui a laissé Finn tout seul ? hein ? avoue (moi j'étais pas là ce jour-là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2003)

Bonjour anntraxh ! Bonjour Roberto ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps pour Roberto : la prochaine fois que tu prendras l'hélico pour venir me chercher, évite d'utiliser le harpon à ventouse ... un c... en forme de poire c'est vraiment pas pratique pour s'asseoir !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

Bonjour la compagnie déjà la foule, ce matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je crois qu'il faut excuser barbarella (victime d'un refroidissement dans un camp de nudistes en poursuivant thebig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'il faut excuser barbarella (victime d'un refroidissement dans un camp de nudistes en poursuivant thebig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salut Vieux Raleur !
En ce qui concerne Barbarella, ne vous en faites pas pour elle ... je me suis laissé rattraper après 2 minutes de poursuite (pour la forme !) et, à présent, elle n'a besoin que de quelques jours de repos pour se remettre de ses émotions !!!


----------



## Luc G (20 Août 2003)

Salut, les matutinaux, victimes innocentes du travail ou des abus de la veille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes pas Finnou sera tellement heureux de te voir qu'il va t'offrir l'hélico



PS. T'es sûr, Dark ? Il est bien auvergnat, le Finn, non ? Alors, possible aussi qu'il prenne l'hélico pour amener la note le plus vite possible à TheBig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PPS. Non, Bebert, ce n'est pas de la carte aux trésors qu'il s'agit, arrête de courir


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Août 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut, les matutinaux, victimes innocentes du travail ou des abus de la veille


Manque de bol, pour moi c'est le travail, faut que j'y aille, mais tant de bonne humeur le matin ça fait plaisir


----------



## barbarella (20 Août 2003)

Bonjour à tous, que cette journée soit riche en surprises et rebondissements


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut Roberto ! Salut Dark !
> ...pouvez ranger les hélicos et m'envoyer la note de location !!!



elle va être salée je te préviens !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (si tu savais ... l'hélico est tombé à l'eau ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 et mon humour à plat ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Philito (20 Août 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut, les matutinaux, victimes innocentes du travail ou des abus de la veille



Bonjour tout le monde, super je fais partie des trois.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Que cette journée soit excellente pour tous !!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes pas Finnou sera tellement heureux de te voir qu'il va t'offrir l'hélico



Chuuut !  _Darkie, j't'avais dit pas en public !! et surtout pas quand "elle" est là merde !_

PS : pour LucG, pour rien arranger, prerima a des orgines normandes !!


----------



## tomtom (20 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai utilisé *le modèle traditionnel*, en usage dans ma famille depuis 8 siècles pour la _chasse aux Belges en fuite._
> 
> C'est pour ça que tu as eu un peu mal *au début.*








Si un jour je passe en Loire Atlantique, c'est sure que j'évite de courir


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

Bonjour à tous.

Qui a débranché mon réveil


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Si un jour je passe en Loire Atlantique, c'est sure que j'évite de courir


Bof ! t'en fais pas tomtom : ça picote un peu quand ça rentre, mais fais gaffe, il ne faut surtout pas le retirer à cause de l'ergot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Avec quelques précautions élémentaires (pour s'asseoir, par exemple), on s'y habitue vite ... comme on s'habitue vite aussi aux remarques débiles de certains collègues du style "Hé thebig, avec ce baton dans le c... on dirait une grosse sucette !!!"


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous.
> Qui a débranché mon réveil



personne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... mais ce soir, vide le pot de chambre avant d'y mettre ton réveil


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> personne



Alors c'est qui les taches de rouge sur la moquette


----------



## iMax (21 Août 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Comme je suis visiblement le premier debout, je m'occupe du petit déj'





Bon appétit et bonne journée à tous


----------



## iMax (21 Août 2003)

Salut Roberto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'en prend un ?


----------



## minime (21 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Comme je suis visiblement le premier debout, je m'occupe du petit déj'



Air méfiant (TM). C'est du vrai sucre au moins ?


----------



## iMax (21 Août 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> C'est du vrai sucre au moins ?



Bien sur ! C'est dégueu le faux


----------



## anntraxh (21 Août 2003)

bonjour les amis , j'ai faim !


----------



## iMax (21 Août 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> bonjour les amis , j'ai faim !



Tu peux te servir de croissants, y'en a assez





Y'en aura pour tout le monde


----------



## iMax (21 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as apporté en hélicoptère ??



Tu m'as attendu arriver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ?





 (merci d'ailleur à theBig pour l'hélico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
J'espère que j'ai pas réveillé tout le monde


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que j'ai pas réveillé tout le monde








 .... si !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Allez une fois, bonne journée à toutes et tous !!!


----------



## barbarella (21 Août 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, une nouvelle journée commence, il fait beau les oiseaux chantent et imax a apporté le petit dèj que demande le peuple ?

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Zitoune (21 Août 2003)

Rien de plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne journée


----------



## tomtom (21 Août 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## tomtom (21 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux te servir de croissants, y'en a assez
> 
> 
> 
> ...



héhé, une photocopieuse à croissant


----------



## deadlocker (21 Août 2003)

Un jour, je me le ferais ce facteur....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bien dormi, et vous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pas de moustiques cette nuit


----------



## iMax (21 Août 2003)

Bonjour au nouveaux venus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Servez vous, les croissants sont encore chauds, ils viennent de sortir de la photocopieuse


----------



## Oizo (21 Août 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde et bonne journée !


----------



## Luc G (21 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour au nouveaux venus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais, c'est dégueuelasse !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ça pue l'encre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Août 2003)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Un jour, je me le ferais ce facteur....



ta vie sexuelle ne nous regarde pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Oh et puis du matin .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ah lala me faut un thé avant au moins !

Bonne journée bande de floodeurs


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée bande de floodeurs


Ben, et moi alors ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Promis, pas de flood aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée à tous, la mienne s'annonce excellente.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tous, la mienne s'annonce excellente.



çà va mieux qu'hier apparemment ? 
tant mieux


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> çà va mieux qu'hier apparemment ?


Ca va toujours mieux après une bonne nuit de sommeil (ou alors c'est que ça va vraiment mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Bonjour à tous.
Il reste de la bière pour tremper mon croissant.


----------



## iMax (21 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous.
> Il reste de la bière pour tremper mon croissant.



Je crois pas, le Vieux est passé avant et j'avais pas prévu assez avec le camion citerne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il est là si tu veux l'engueuler:


----------



## barbarella (21 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je crois pas, le Vieux est passé avant et j'avais pas prévu assez avec le camion citerne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joli chapeau


----------



## iMax (21 Août 2003)

Si c'est pas malheureux d'être dans un état pareil à 11h du matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ça doit être à cause de ça qu'il n' est pas très causant en ce matin pluvieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je crois pas, le Vieux est passé avant et j'avais pas prévu assez avec le camion citerne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MDR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










J'étais sûr qu'un simple bonnet suffirait à cacher ce dont il se vante si souvent.


----------



## iMax (21 Août 2003)

Arf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







A part ça, je t'ai trouvé ça: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vas-y vite pendant qu'il est endormi


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

J'la voyait pas comme ça la maison du père-noël. Il cache bien son jeu le cochon.


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Ce matin, il est un peu vert, mais ce qui est sûr, c'est que le bout est toujours rouge. Sacré père noël


----------



## iMax (21 Août 2003)

Il fait trop dans la finnesse à ton gout ?

Pas assez de citernes et de tonneaux  ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Il fait trop dans la finnesse à ton gout ?



ah non j'infirme : il ne fait rien chez moi


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pas assez de citernes et de tonneaux  ?



Il y en a toujours, mais pas le temps de stocker.
Il n'a qu'une devise : buvez, éliminez, remplacez.


----------



## iMax (21 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a toujours, mais pas le temps de stocker.
> Il n'a qu'une devise : buvez, éliminez, remplacez.



Sacré Vieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'était donc à ça que ce tapis roulant servait...


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Sacré Vieux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, direct du producteur au consommateur.


----------



## iMax (21 Août 2003)

Il a son usine perso ?


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Ça m'étonnerait pas. On est jamais mieux servi que par soi-même.


----------



## iMax (21 Août 2003)

Mais alors, bonjours la diversité 

Il carbure à quoi principalement ? Le pinard en brique?


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Ouai, genre villageoise. Le truc qui tâche en quelque sorte.


----------



## iMax (21 Août 2003)

Ouais je vois...

Style "'m'en fous, tant que ça saoule!"


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> MDR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et encore, t'as pas regardé sous le pompon


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ouais je vois...
> 
> Style "'m'en fous, tant que ça saoule!"



Ouala. C'est pas la qualité qui compte, c'est la quantité.


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et encore, t'as pas regardé sous le pompon



Je vais passer à table. je regarderai après la digestion.
Tiens pas à avoir l'appétit coupé moi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

Salut Roberto et bonne journée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...et une excellente journée à tout le monde !!!


----------



## tomtom (22 Août 2003)

bonjours bandes de gens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




punaise, j'ai rêvé toute la nuit que je roulais en Ami8


----------



## barbarella (22 Août 2003)

Bonjour Roberto, Thebig, tomtom, aujourd'hui c'est vendredi, c'est chouette


----------



## anntraxh (22 Août 2003)

bonjour tous le monde


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

Bonjour tomtom !
Bonjour barbarella !
Bonjour anntraxh !

...suis un peu flapi ce matin !!!!


----------



## Zitoune (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *PANNE D'OREILLER !!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, pourquoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bonne journée à toutes et à tous


----------



## Zitoune (22 Août 2003)

Et bonne grasse mat' à celles et ceux qui sont encore au lit


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Août 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> punaise, j'ai rêvé toute la nuit que je roulais en Ami8


Argh, bientôt la  lada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci dit, bonjour à tous, et je suis choqué par le nouvel avatar de barbarella


----------



## barbarella (22 Août 2003)

Bonjour anntraxh, Thebig c'est fait, bonjour Zitoune, bonjours Dark Templar, Roberto c'est fait aussi.

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## barbarella (22 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Argh, bientôt la  lada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas autant que moi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> punaise, j'ai rêvé toute la nuit que je roulais en Ami8


...coup de cafard !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tu m'as rappelé une de mes anciennes voitures que j'ai possédé pendant plus de 4 ans ... la seule que je regrette encore actuellement :


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

Bonjour ann et barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonjour Roberto, thebig, tomtom, Zitoune et Dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




juste ce qu'il faut de légers nuages blancs pour faire ressortir le bleu


----------



## tomtom (22 Août 2003)

Tens, j'étais persuadé d'avoir mis un 6   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euh, je parlait de celle-ci


----------



## barbarella (22 Août 2003)

Bonjour Vieux Râleur


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Vieux Râleur



Bonjour Vieille Briscarde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















_j'arrive pas à m'y faire_


----------



## barbarella (22 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Vieille Briscarde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



N'essaie pas de t'y faire à ce rythme, ça va pas durer


----------



## Oizo (22 Août 2003)

Bonjour à tous, et bonne journée !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, et bonne journée !



Salut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et bonjour à Kindy


----------



## Luc G (22 Août 2003)

Salut, les tombés du lit, comme dit Barbarella, c'est bien, c'est vendredi, d'autant plus que la semaine prochaine, je repars en vacances (bisque, bisque, rage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)




			
				tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Tens, j'étais persuadé d'avoir mis un 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi, je n'ai eu que des ami break : une ami 6 break, ma première voiture, snif, snif : 1000 F tout rond à l'achat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et une ami 8 break, ma deuxième qui ont eu toutes deux une très longue carrière.

Excellentes voitures à condition d'anticiper un peu les côtes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le seul vrai défaut par rapport à la deuche, c'était le manque de toit ouvrant


----------



## Luc G (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire qu'elle avait des jolies gambettes...



C'est le modèle avec rétroviseur extérieur pour caravane ? J'ai pas eu celle-là


----------



## Oizo (22 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Merci je vais lui passer le bonjour !


----------



## krystof (22 Août 2003)

Bonjour à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous.



bonjour ktystof  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la porte était coincée


----------



## krystof (22 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> bonjour ktystof
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour le Vieux.

Parle moins fort s'il te plaît.


----------



## iMax (23 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...coup de cafard !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Achètes toi une petite C3 Pluriel  C'est pas vilain, pas cher et c'est un peu le même esprit... Dommage qu'on en trouve pas encore d'occasion et pas trop chères, sinon, j'achèterais ça comme première voiture


----------



## iMax (23 Août 2003)

Bonjours et bonne journée à tous


----------



## barbarella (23 Août 2003)

Bonjour iMax, allez debout la-dedans c'est samedi, faut en profiter.

Et comme j'ai le temps ce matin j'ai préparé :











*bon appétit*


----------



## Oizo (23 Août 2003)




----------



## Oizo (23 Août 2003)

Pourquoi j'ai trouvé ça en tapant *"Bonne journée"* dans Google ?


----------



## barbarella (23 Août 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi j'ai trouvé ça en tapant *"Bonne journée"* dans Google ?



Parce que ça se termine bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour Oizo


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Août 2003)

iMax





 barbarella





 Oizo


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2003)

Que du beau monde, ce matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'jour iMax, barbarella,oizo et Dark  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dis-moi barbarella, j'ai fini mon assiette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y'a du rab


----------



## barbarella (23 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Que du beau monde, ce matin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, non, pas de rab, ça va bientôt être l'heure de l'apéro, et ensuite le déjeuner


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, pas de rab, ça va bientôt être l'heure de l'apéro, et ensuite le déjeuner



compris le message, je m'en occupe


----------



## iMax (23 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour iMax, allez debout la-dedans c'est samedi, faut en profiter.
> 
> Et comme j'ai le temps ce matin j'ai préparé :
> 
> ...




C'est gentil barbarella, merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hélas, je suis parti travailler (hé oui, je travaille le WE dans un supermarché pour me faire des thunes...) et je l'ai trouvé froid sur la table quand je suis rentré


----------



## krystof (23 Août 2003)

Heu...non, rien...je ne fais que passer.


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

Tu penses, besoin de dormir, nuit agitée...

Petite santée...


----------



## krystof (24 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses, besoin de dormir, nuit agitée...



Très agitée.


----------



## sesame (24 Août 2003)

Des détails navrants ?


----------



## krystof (24 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Des détails navrants ?



Oui, quelques uns.
Pour le reste, me rappelle de rien.


----------



## sesame (24 Août 2003)

Ah tout de même...


----------



## krystof (24 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Ah tout de même...



Bah on n'a pas fait semblant.

Faut bien noyer son chagrin quelque part.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et moi, dans ces cas là, je suis toujours solidaire.


----------



## sesame (24 Août 2003)

Tu penses, c'est le moins qu'on puisse faire ?

C'est bien ce que tu sais ?

Comme tu sais ?

Il est mal ?


----------



## krystof (24 Août 2003)

C'est comme on avait dit, mais pour une autre histoire.


----------



## sesame (24 Août 2003)

Ah ben il est verni dis donc...


----------



## krystof (24 Août 2003)

Oui, sauf que pour l'instant, il a plutôt l'attitude de quelqu'un qui est au club med.


----------



## sesame (24 Août 2003)

Ah bon ???


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ???



vraiment ?


----------



## krystof (24 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ???



C'est l'impression qu'il donne. Avec attitude comme dans les films.

Va falloir grandir un peu maintenant.


----------



## sesame (24 Août 2003)

Il est gentil membre depuis longtemps ?


----------



## krystof (24 Août 2003)

Début août.

En pleine saison touristique.


----------



## sesame (24 Août 2003)

AU village de Grasse ?


----------



## krystof (24 Août 2003)

C'est ça, à GrasseLand.


----------



## ZIP (24 Août 2003)

Et alors, tout va bien pour lui ??


----------



## krystof (24 Août 2003)

Ça pourrait quand même être mieux. Mais ça pourrait aussi être pire.


----------



## iMax (24 Août 2003)

ZIP a dit:
			
		

> Et alors, tout va bien pour lui ??



*Mais qui se cache sous ce nouveau pseudo ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*


----------



## ZIP (24 Août 2003)

t'occupes...


----------



## krystof (24 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> *Mais qui se cache sous ce nouveau pseudo ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu veux vraiment le savoir.


----------



## ZIP (24 Août 2003)

Tombe le futal alors...


----------



## iMax (24 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux vraiment le savoir.



Ça ira, merci.



			
				ZIP a dit:
			
		

> Tombe le futal alors...



Sans façon


----------



## ZIP (24 Août 2003)

Je plaisantais, j'aurais rien fait de toute façon.


----------



## krystof (24 Août 2003)

ZIP a dit:
			
		

> Je plaisantais, j'aurais rien fait de toute façon.



Tu en es bien incapable.


----------



## ZIP (24 Août 2003)

Ben oui, c'est du pipo tout ça, en fait je suis doux comme un agneau mort depuis un mois.


----------



## iMax (24 Août 2003)

ZIP a dit:
			
		

> Je plaisantais, j'aurais rien fait de toute façon.



Encore heureux


----------



## ZIP (24 Août 2003)

Ceci dit hier soir c'est toi qui à commencé coquine...


----------



## iMax (24 Août 2003)

Même pas vrai d'abord.


----------



## ZIP (24 Août 2003)

Je t'ai vu avec ton air coquin et tes yeux de biche...


----------



## iMax (24 Août 2003)

ZIP a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai vu avec ton air coquin et tes yeux de biche...



Tu dois te tromper de personne...


----------



## ZIP (24 Août 2003)

Non, je t'ai vu aussi, tu lui a mis la main sur la cuisse...

On est tous témoins...

Mais c'est pas grave, il en vu d'autres...


----------



## barbarella (24 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Oui, sauf que pour l'instant, il a plutôt l'attitude de quelqu'un qui est au club med.



Ca risque de lui passer


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois te tromper de personne...



faut pas faire attention, il aurait du changer ses lunettes il y a trois ans déjà


----------



## ZIP (24 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ca risque de lui passer



Malheureusement oui, en général ça passe !


----------



## barbarella (24 Août 2003)

ZIP a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement oui, en général ça passe !



C'est tout le mal qu'on peut lui souhaiter


----------



## ZIP (24 Août 2003)

Ben c'est pas toujours trés agréable non plus, mais bon, wait and see...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

le wait suffira


----------



## SteveJobs (24 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Il y a déjà un thread pour les "users de la nuit", alors pourquoi pas un thread pour les "users de l'aurore" *(entre 6 H et 8 H le matin)*...


----------



## krystof (24 Août 2003)

SteveJobs a dit:
			
		

>



Bah quoi ? On peut pas discuter au lit


----------



## SteveJobs (24 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi ? On peut pas discuter au lit



Certains sont au lit toute la journée ici alors car c'est loin d'être entre 6 et 8 dans ce thread


----------



## ZIP (24 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> le wait suffira



Merveilleux !!

Ce garçon est merveilleux !!

Moins il pige, plus il parle !!!

Le top, rien à dire, du grand art, l'infini.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

ZIP a dit:
			
		

> rien à dire



essaies de t'en souvenir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour toi


----------



## sesame (24 Août 2003)

On continue dans la même veine.

Fin, en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Fin, en ce qui me concerne.



déjà


----------



## barbarella (24 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> déjà



Seulement


----------



## barbarella (24 Août 2003)

ZIP a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est pas toujours trés agréable non plus, mais bon, wait and see...



wait and hope...


----------



## Williamson (24 Août 2003)

Mouais, wait and hope, si c'est sincère je veux bien.


----------



## barbarella (24 Août 2003)

Williamson a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, wait and hope, si c'est sincère je veux bien.



tu parles


----------



## Williamson (24 Août 2003)

Non, j'écris.

Si je parlais, on ne me répondrait pas sur ce ton.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

Williamson a dit:
			
		

> Non, j'écris.
> 
> Si je parlais, on ne me répondrait pas sur ce ton.



on risquerait d'utiliser le langage pour les sourds et muets


----------



## Williamson (24 Août 2003)

meuh oui, meuh oui...

Bon file maintenant, il est tard.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

Williamson a dit:
			
		

> meuh oui, meuh oui...
> 
> Bon file maintenant, il est tard.


pas d'heure pour moi

penses à ta permission
sinon, fessée


----------



## Williamson (24 Août 2003)

Et non, je me suis évadé !!

J'ai encore quelques heures de libres !

Mais ne t'inquiètes pas on finit toujours par me rattrapper, et par m'enfermer...

Ton calvaire va bientôt prendre fin, tu pourras de nouveau écrire n'importe quoi sans te soucier de rien, tu ne t'énerveras plus tout seul devant ton micro en pensant "ce petit con a encore raison..." tu seras tranquille, libre de nouveau.

Bisous.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

mais je n'ai jamais été inquiet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















mais si ça peut te rassurer...


----------



## Williamson (24 Août 2003)

Tu trembles de rage !

Tu éructes seul face à l'écran !

C'est pommé fils, faut se rendre à l'évidence.






 (un seul suffit, tu vois...)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

MDR


----------



## sonny boy (24 Août 2003)

Le pauvre Williamson n'est plus.

Injuste.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

c'est toujours la même chose

c'est sur les tombes que sont les plus beaux compliments

pas une raison pour cracher dessus


----------



## barbarella (24 Août 2003)

sonny boy a dit:
			
		

> Le pauvre Williamson n'est plus.
> 
> Injuste.



Mon Dieu, c'est reparti


----------



## sonny boy (24 Août 2003)

Faut pas pleurer les filles...


----------



## barbarella (24 Août 2003)

sonny boy a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas pleurer les filles...



Ah ça non


----------



## sonny boy (24 Août 2003)

ouh ! la vilaine !


----------



## barbarella (24 Août 2003)

Il y en a qui vont être contents, plus qu'à changer leurs signatures


----------



## sonny boy (24 Août 2003)

sonny n'a pas été libéré du tout...

non, ils peuvent la laisser ça va pas durer longtemps, et


----------



## nato kino (24 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a qui vont être contents, plus qu'à changer leurs signatures



Non non non !!
C'est le Sonny Boy qu'on veut, pas celui avec les minuscules !!


----------



## barbarella (24 Août 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, allez hop debout, préparez les barbecues, les pique-niques, les déjeuners en famille, ou ce que vous voulez.

Bon dimanche


----------



## Zitoune (24 Août 2003)

Euh, ranger la cave, ça va ?

Bonne journée


----------



## krystof (24 Août 2003)

sonny boy a dit:
			
		

> sonny n'a pas été libéré du tout...
> 
> non, ils peuvent la laisser ça va pas durer longtemps, et



Ok, je laisse.


----------



## krystof (24 Août 2003)

Sinon, bonjour à tous.

Comment va aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

Bonjour barbarella, Zitoune  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mais j'en ai oublié un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















le 'tof  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'hallucine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a du se faire virer de son pieu, çui la


----------



## krystof (24 Août 2003)

Pas trop la gueule de bois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'ai cru comprendre que la nuit a été difficile.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop la gueule de bois
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas trop de moustiques, merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



y'en qui ont le vin aigre, mais c'est pas nouveau


----------



## ZIP (25 Août 2003)

Des moustiques à Paris ?

Pfffff....

T'as jamais vu un moustique toi ...


----------



## krystof (25 Août 2003)

ZIP a dit:
			
		

> Des moustiques à Paris ?
> 
> Pfffff....
> 
> T'as jamais vu un moustique toi ...



C'est vrai qu'un dard de moustique, on s'en souvient.


----------



## barbarella (25 Août 2003)

Alors qu'est-ce qu'il se passe ? Panne d'oreiller générale ? Allez, allez debout, et au boulot.

Bon lundi à tous


----------



## bonpat (25 Août 2003)

Sympa le bruit dès le matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Maman, j'suis malade je veux pas aller à l'école...

*TROP TARD !*


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Allez, allez debout, et au boulot.


Facile à dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je préférerais me recoucher.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2003)

Bonjour barbarella, bonpat et Dark  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon,

va falloir s'y mettre, s'pas


----------



## iMax (25 Août 2003)

Bonjour Barbarella !
Bonjour Bonpat !
Bonjour Dark !
Bonjour VieuxRaleur !
Bonjours iMax!

Pour moi c'est la rentrée aujourd'hui et, comme chaque année, j'ai pas trop la motiv...

Enfin, je vais faire avec...

Allez, bonne journée à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah oui, en fait, il reste quelques croissants et un peu de café ?


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Août 2003)

Bonne rentrée iMax, bonne bourre vieux râleur

J'aime bien ton nouvel avatar iMax.


----------



## iMax (25 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien ton nouvel avatar iMax.



Merci, merci


----------



## krystof (25 Août 2003)

Bonjour les enfants.


----------



## bebert (25 Août 2003)

Bonjour les amis !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les enfants.



'jour papounet, bien dormi


----------



## krystof (25 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> 'jour papounet, bien dormi



Ça aurait pu être mieux, mais on va pas se plaindre.


----------



## nato kino (25 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les enfants.



Après les nouveaux riches, les nouveaux pauvres, voici venir les nouveaux vieux !!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Après les nouveaux riches, les nouveaux pauvres, voici venir les nouveaux vieux !!














 MDR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










halte à la concurrence sauvage


----------



## Bilbo (26 Août 2003)

Ça fait une heure que je suis debout et le constat s'impose : il n'y a pas grand monde sur les forums aux aurores. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour à tous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## bonpat (26 Août 2003)

bijour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (fatigué)


----------



## tomtom (26 Août 2003)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_oulala, j'ai baillé cinq fois en rédigeant çà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## barbarella (26 Août 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, allez, allez on se reprend et on commence la journée dans la joie et le bonne humeur.

Joyeux mardi


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2003)

bonjour à tous et toutes !






 j'suis aussi fatiguéé que vous autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




plaisir de voir Barbarella en forme (son secret ça doit être qu'elle p'tit déj'à sa faim) n'est-ce pas ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mi j'y vais de ce pas chercher des croissants au choc' 
(rien mangé hier soir, j'sais c'est pas malin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

bonne journée à vous,
bisses,
@plus


----------



## barbarella (26 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous et toutes !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bof, c'est pas difficile tout est dans la tête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour oupsy


----------



## Oizo (26 Août 2003)

Bonjour à tout le monde et bonne journée !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bof, c'est pas difficile tout est dans la tête
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bijour barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'as raison, ça change rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j'viens de manger deux croissants avec une barre de choc'
et j'suis encore plus fatiguée qu'avant


----------



## krystof (26 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bof, c'est pas difficile tout est dans la tête
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça doit pas être pratique un croissant dans la tête.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Au fait, salut à tous les morpions.


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Août 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde.
Je vois que vous avez tous la pêche.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2003)

hé hé vi  ça boum !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







heure de la pause for mi dable !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à toute pititre


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2003)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous


----------



## krystof (26 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et à tous



Pas trop dure, la nuit sur le comptoir


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop dure, la nuit sur le comptoir



pas dessus, mais dessous


----------



## barbarella (27 Août 2003)

Bonjour Roberto, pas grand monde ce matin, allez virtuels bisous


----------



## bebert (27 Août 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde ! Le mercredi matin, c'est la dépose des ordures ménagères. Pas virtuelles celle-là. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est d'un romantique !


----------



## bonpat (27 Août 2003)

'jour


----------



## barbarella (27 Août 2003)

Bonjour bébert, bonjour bonpat, bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2003)

Bonjour barbarella, Roberto, bonpat et bebert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon dodo, pas de moustiques: que demande le peuple


----------



## barbarella (27 Août 2003)

Bonjour Vieux Raleur, chez moi non plus pas de moustiques


----------



## Oizo (27 Août 2003)

Bonjour Roberto, Barbarella, Berbert, bonpat, Vieux Raleur et les autres...
Bonne journée !


----------



## bonpat (27 Août 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Roberto, Barbarella, Berbert, Bonpat, Vieux Raleur et les autres...
> Bonne journée !



Bon, il se trouve que je ne suis pas susceptible (c'est une chance me direz-vous)... alors je n'en ferai pas tout un plat.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Non, non ! je vous assure cela ne me dérange pas plus que ça.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca ne vaut même pas le coup (ni le coût) d'écrire un post pour ça.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'ailleurs j'hésite même à finir de l'écrire.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais ..

mais "bonpat" ça s'écrit sans majuscule, putain de bordel de merde ! j'en ras-le-bol de le dire tout le temps. CA ME LES BRISE MENU !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ben voilà c'est dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça va mieux


----------



## Oizo (27 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> mais "bonpat" ça s'écrit sans majuscule, putain de bordel de merde ! j'en ras-le-bol de le dire tout le temps. CA ME LES BRISE MENU !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Message édité


----------



## krystof (27 Août 2003)

Salut à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous.



je suis toujours ému par l'apparition de l'enfant encore ensommeillé, au pas incertain, au cheveu approximatif, en train de frotter ses yeux de ses petites mains potelées et déambulant dans sa grenouillère bleu ciel, alors que le monde normal est en pleine activité depuis de longues heures  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je l'avais depuis longtemps sur le coeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







fallait qu'ça sorte


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> je suis toujours ému par l'apparition de l'enfant encore ensommeillé, au pas incertain, au cheveu approximatif, en train de frotter ses yeux de ses petites mains potelées et déambulant dans sa grenouillère bleu ciel, alors que le monde normal est en pleine activité depuis de longues heures


Pour une fois qu'on parle de moi, je me doit de répondre présent


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois qu'on parle de moi, je me doit de répondre présent








 m...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si en plus le 'tof a un jumeau


----------



## bonpat (27 Août 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Message édité


Bonjour Oizo !


----------



## krystof (27 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> m...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On nous différencie au fait que Dark a toujours un biberon de Porto avec lui.


----------



## barbarella (28 Août 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, bon, un p'tit café et la journée commence, allez il ya du pain sur la planche


----------



## romoan (28 Août 2003)

Bonjour barbarella...et salut aux prochains...

buona giornata, dobrié dien....


----------



## Zitoune (28 Août 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Passez une bonne journée


----------



## Nephou (28 Août 2003)

Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles et Messieurs qui avez loportunité de passé sur ce fil : « Toutes mes salutations matutinales ».


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2003)

Bonjour barbarella, romoan, Zitoune et Nephou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère que la nuit fut bonne et que cette journée ne le sera pas moins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas bien dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_je referme la porte pour ne pas réveiller la grenouillère bleue_


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Août 2003)




----------



## barbarella (28 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> je referme la porte pour ne pas réveiller la grenouillère bleue_



Tu devrais lui changer, elle est pleine de chocolat.

Bonjour romoan, bonjour Zitoune, bonjour Nephou, bonjour Vieux Raleur, bonjour Dark Templar


----------



## krystof (28 Août 2003)

Salut.


----------



## Oizo (28 Août 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde !
                         Bonne journée !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais lui changer, elle est pleine de chocolat.



et tu trouves que c'est une odeur de chocolat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










à son âge, pourrait être propre quand même


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Août 2003)

(le smiley du haut signifie "air pas réveillé" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _P..., c'est difficile ce matin !!_


Ouais, bien d'accord


----------



## barbarella (29 Août 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, ça va?

Roberto, Dark, on se ressaisi et au boulot


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Août 2003)

Salut barbarella, toujours la forme à ce que je vois. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, Dark, on se ressaisi et au boulot


Je compte bien y aller d'ici une heure, mais en attendant


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2003)

Bonjour barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bonjour Roberto et Dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai tout du diesel qui démarre à froid, ce matin


----------



## barbarella (29 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Salut à l'aimable compagnie !
> 
> _P..., c'est difficile ce matin !!_





			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> (le smiley du haut signifie "air pas réveillé"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour barbarella
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ben alors qu'est-ce qui se passe


----------



## barbarella (29 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Salut barbarella, toujours la forme à ce que je vois.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comme tu veux, il n'y a qu'à désigner un autre volontaire


----------



## Nephou (29 Août 2003)

Bonjour tous les quatre, une journée qui sannonce plus fraîche et plus humide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 De temps en temps ça fait du bien hélas : un regard circulaire et désespéré dans le placard\penderie\cache bordel\réserve me révèle labsence de vêtement étanche ou, du moins, imperméable.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le temps de remonter la rue de Reuilly (jhabite à cinq minutes de mon actuel boulot) et je suis trempé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Mais je suis de bonne humeur (un peu fracass de la soirée dhier mais de bonne humeur) quand même.
Alors encore une fois une bonne journée à vous.

Pis ça me donne un excuse pour pas avancer sur mes projets :
 dis, tu en es où ?
 ben là je sèche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, à tout


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

>  ben là je sèche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



va falloir être patient, vu ce qui tombe


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors qu'est-ce qui se passe



1) il pleut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2) il mouille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3) me suis fait arroser par deux c.....ds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4) Dark fait la grève du p'tit déj 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5) Roberto marche sur une patte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




heureusement que tu es là, fraîche, pimpante et le sourire ensoleillé


----------



## krystof (29 Août 2003)

Bonjour.
Bonne journée à tous.

(voilà, ça c'est fait, sujet suivant)


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Août 2003)

J'ai failli l'oublier ce sujet, comme il était pas en première page.

Alors voilà, fidèle au poste je vous souhaite à tous une excellente journée, un week-end mémorable, en préparation pour une rentrée magnifique (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## barbarella (30 Août 2003)

Bonjour Dark, bonjour tout le monde, bien dormi ? 

Bof, les voisins ont fait la foire jusqu'à 5 heures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Alors, quel est le programme, aujourd'hui ? 

Bon samedi à tous


----------



## krystof (30 Août 2003)

Bonjour.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2003)

Bonjour barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bonjour Dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bonjour... c'est quoi votre nom déjà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- krystof
-  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ah oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




les lunettes n'arrangent rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















_bonjour krystof_


----------



## Oizo (30 Août 2003)

*Bonjour tout le monde !*


----------



## barbarella (30 Août 2003)

Bonjour Kristof, bonjour Vieux Raleur, bonjour Oizo.

Et ces croissants..., j'attends !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Kristof, bonjour Vieux Raleur, bonjour Oizo.
> Et ces croissants..., j'attends !!!



DAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la dame s'impatiente


----------



## Oizo (30 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et ces croissants..., j'attends !!!



Les voici


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Les voici



au moins un de civilisé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bonjour oizo


----------



## barbarella (30 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> au moins un de civilisé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heureusement qu'il y en a, sinon il n'y avait pas de croissants


----------



## krystof (31 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'il y en a, sinon il n'y avait pas de croissants



On va pas non plus en faire un fromage.


----------



## barbarella (31 Août 2003)

Que mille joies, se glissent dans vos coeurs, dès les premiers instants de ce dimanche matin, et se perpétuent tout au long de la journée.

Bonjour à tous


----------



## MackZeKnife (31 Août 2003)

bien matinale


----------



## barbarella (31 Août 2003)

DEBOUT TOUT LE MONDE


----------



## MackZeKnife (31 Août 2003)

moins de bruit


----------



## krystof (31 Août 2003)

Salut


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> moins de bruit



oooooh  qui l'est mimi (mimi=mignon) ce p'tit chiot !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonjour tous !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2003)

Bonjour barbarella, oupsy, Mac et krystof  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la queue-leu-leu revit, c'est le principal


----------



## Blaise64 (1 Septembre 2003)

scrgngn de reveil mal reglé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









bon si vous me trouvez la c'est que je me suis perdu alors on se reverra surement pas souvent ici alors

*BONJOUR A TOUS*

desolé a ceux que je reveille c'est pas voulu


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Septembre 2003)

Que de monde à une heure si matinale ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour à vous deux, aujourd'hui étant on dernier jour de vacances je considère que ce ne peut être une bonne journée


----------



## barbarella (1 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour Blaise, bonjour Roberto, bonjour Dark.

Je vous souhaite un très bon lundi.

C'est vrai qu'il est mignon


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il est mignon











 ... super !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...pourrais-tu me dire ou ton mari a trouvé ce super-déguisement ???? justement, j'en cherchais un !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Septembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... super !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SI j'osais, et en me basant sur un diagnostic THebiglebowskien (techniques médicales interdites d'exercice), je dirais qu'il n'a pas l'air très vivant ce chien ce matin ... pas encore raide mort mais ... peu actif ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Et bonjour à tous !! La journée s'annonce trop courte déjà !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> je dirais qu'il n'a pas l'air très vivant ce chien ce matin ... pas encore raide mort mais ... peu actif !














Rassure toi, la photo a été prise hier après-midi et pas le matin


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Septembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Rassure toi, la photo a été prise hier après-midi et pas le matin



ah oui j'oubliais que pour vous _c'est_ que le matin ce genre de choses


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2003)

Euh ! ... au risque de passer pour un trouble-fete, il me semble que le chiot est en fait une chiotte !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...alors, pouvez toujours chercher ! Arrffff !!!!


----------



## Luc G (1 Septembre 2003)

Salut, les matutinaux. Si pour certains, c'est le dernier jour de vacances, pour moi c'est le premier jour de boulot (j'avais déjà recommencé à la mi-août, mais j'ai fait une rechute de vacances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, sans gravité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la semaine dernière).

Sinon, premier matin depuis le mois de juin où le thermomètre descend en-dessous de 20 : ça s'arrose, d'ailleurs, il a même plu un peu cette nuit, ce qui est un événement par ici (heureusement, que j'ai passé 3 semaines et demi dans une fraîcheur relative en Lozèr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## krystof (1 Septembre 2003)

Salut....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2003)

Salut tout le monde


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *le moral est au beau fixe !!*


Je crains de ne pouvoir en dire autant, mais je ne sais pourquoi.

Peut-être est-ce la perspective de prendre le car pour aller au bahut dans moins d'une heure ?


----------



## barbarella (2 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour Roberto, bonjour Dark.

Un bon petit déj. pour attaquer la journée :





Bonne journée à tous


----------



## toph (2 Septembre 2003)

Merci pour le petit dèjeuner , j'ai vraiment du mal à me lever moi depuis la reprise.


----------



## Luc G (2 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, une pensée émue/ironique/sadique (rayez la mention inutile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) pour ceux qui rentrent aujourd'hui et un petit mot de Nougaro : "au mois le plus tendre, le mois de septembre".


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La place de la Concorde est superbe sous le soleil et un ciel pastel. Juste de petits nuages pour faire ressortir le bleu...
Le dôme des Invalides resplendit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que demande le peuple


----------



## barbarella (2 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Que demande le peuple



Un peu de chaleur, là il fait frais, frais, frais Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Oizo (2 Septembre 2003)

*Bonjour tout le monde et bonne journée !*


----------



## Luc G (2 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et à tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça y est, Vieux Râleur se prend pour Napoléon, encore un effet pervers de la canicule


----------



## Luc G (2 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de chaleur, là il fait frais, frais, frais Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Oui, enfin, ici faut pas exagérer : deuxième matin en-dessous de 20 (on était à 18) et quelques nuages mais pour les glaçons dans le pastis, il vaudra mieux compter sur le frigo qu'attendre qu'ils tombent du ciel


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2003)

Salut...


----------



## barbarella (3 Septembre 2003)

c'est grasse mat ou quoi ?

Bonjour tout le monde et bonne journée


----------



## Luc G (3 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> c'est grasse mat ou quoi ?



Mais non, barbarella (je suis d'ailleurs au boulot) ; mais de là à tomber du lit comme toi et quelques autres dans ton genre, il y a une marge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour à la matinale et à ceux qui ne devraient pas tarder (ils doivent préparer leur cartable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## romoan (3 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour Barbarella, Luc G. et aux écoliers qui boivent encore leur chocolat et mange leurs tartines...


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2003)

romoan a dit:
			
		

> aux écoliers qui boivent encore leur chocolat et mange leurs tartines...



ya aussi des emplyés Fnac dans ce cas !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour barbarella, Luc, romoan et alem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je me sens d'excellente humeur, ce matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il faut voir les gamins bailler à s'en décrocher la machoire, dans le métro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais il semblerait qu'ils ne soient pas les seuls dans ce cas...


----------



## krystof (3 Septembre 2003)

Salut les filles


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Salut les filles



à priori, c'est un mec qui dit çà


----------



## krystof (3 Septembre 2003)

Désolé le Vieux. Je ne t'avais pas reconnu avec ta perruque


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Désolé le Vieux. Je ne t'avais pas reconnu avec ta perruque



bisou


----------



## krystof (3 Septembre 2003)

Ton rouge à lèvres le Vieux, ton rouge à lèvres


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ton rouge à lèvres le Vieux, ton rouge à lèvres








 oups  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 désolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ton patron t'a fait une remarque


----------



## maousse (4 Septembre 2003)

Hòlà ! bientôt le jour, le vrai...

bonjour...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Courage Roberto !! Fait nous part de tes doutes techniqueux (s'ils affleurent bien sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )au fur et à mesure de l'évolution du patient, on sera là pour t'aider à bosser !


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Septembre 2003)

Courage Roberto, pense que certains bossent sans G4 bipro, voir même avec des PC.


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous les users de l'aurore, et très bonne journée


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Septembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Courage Roberto, pense que certains bossent sans G4 bipro, voir même avec des PC.


D'ailleurs y en a même qui bossent pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Désolé.


----------



## maousse (4 Septembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs y en a même qui bossent pas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho ! petite mine aujourd'hui !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un petit verre de jus d'orange au travers des orteils, et ça palpite !¡!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour barbarella, Roberto, Dark et romoan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Que votre journée ne soit qu'un long fleuve tranquille


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Et surtout, du repos, beaucoup de repos...

Eviter les contrariétés, donc m'éviter moi...


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

Salut les enfants.


----------



## Foguenne (4 Septembre 2003)

Personne n'a de l'aspirine ?


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Mauvais l'aspirine...

Tu préferres pas un p'tit trait de coco ?


----------



## Luc G (4 Septembre 2003)

On va croire que je fais la grasse (matinée), que dalle, suis au boulot depuis un moment mais on avait le net en rade? Non, c'est pas un PC qui a planté, quoique, par ailleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, c'est une toute bête alim de switch. Comme quoi, faut du jus pour aller sur Macgé le matin


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Septembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> Un petit verre de jus d'orange au travers des orteils, et ça palpite !¡!


Rââââh, ça fait du bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez, tout le monde debout, demain week-end.


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour Dark, ça va ? Tu as raison, tout le monde sur le pont et que ça rame !

Bonne journée


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Septembre 2003)

Ca va bien merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée à toi aussi, et vous seriez tous bien gentils de faire le ménage au Bar pour le week-end.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour barbarella, Dark et Roberto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Roberto, ta "pose rafraîchissante" me manque...


----------



## Luc G (5 Septembre 2003)

Salut, les tombés du lit, évitez de vous surmener : c'est bientôt le week-end !


----------



## nato kino (5 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Salut, Dark, salut Barbarella !
> Vous z'allez bien ??
> _P'têt' qu'aujourd'hui je vais récupérer mon Mac au boulot ???_
> 
> ...



*Chef !! Bonjour CHEF !!*


----------



## nato kino (5 Septembre 2003)

_Et bonjour aussi aux autres bien sur._


----------



## Oizo (5 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde ! 
 Bonne journée !


----------



## krystof (5 Septembre 2003)

Y a plus d'café ?


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Septembre 2003)

_On est en week-end
On est en week-end
On est On est On est en week-end_




Le seul truc déprimant c'est que dans deux jours c'est Lundi, mais bon, je pense que je vous apprends pas grand-choses


----------



## barbarella (6 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour Dark, bonne journée. Il faut en profiter le week-end est déjà bien entamé


----------



## toph (6 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## krystof (6 Septembre 2003)

C'est mou ce matin. Tout le monde dors encore ?


----------



## Oizo (6 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde !
 Et bon week-end !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, dépêchez vous le café va être froid






Bon dimanche


----------



## DJANGO (7 Septembre 2003)

gna gna gna à tous...bande de mous !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et merci pour le café


----------



## krystof (7 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> gna gna gna à tous...bande de mous !



10h33 déjà levé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salut à tous.


----------



## DJANGO (7 Septembre 2003)

Oui je dors mal en ce moment...


----------



## Foguenne (8 Septembre 2003)

Chère Premier Ministre, je suis bien embêté, vérifiant que le jeune Gognol était bien rentrer, je suis moi même resté dehors après 6h00, je suis donc à l'extérieur de notre domaine sans possibilité d'y rentrer avant minuit.
Je reconnais mon erreur, j'attend votre sanction..


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Septembre 2003)

Bonne journée à toi Roberto, et si j'ai bien compris, je souhait à Foguenne de bien dormir.


----------



## toph (8 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous et bonne nuit Foguenne


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour Roberto, bonjour à tous.

*DEBOUT BANDE DE MOLLASSONS IL Y A DU BOULOT* (c'est comme ça qu'il faut faire, il paraît)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon lundi à tous


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour barbarella, Roberto, Dark et tof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*messages personnels:* 

- barbarella: ne cries pas si fort dès le matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












- Roberto: alors, elle revient la "pause rafraîchissante"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_quoi, j'ai encore des pages à taper, et alors?_


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, Dark et tof
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne t'inquiètes pas je m'en occupe


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ne t'inquiètes pas je m'en occupe



Roberto, AU SECOURS


----------



## Luc G (8 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour barbarella, Roberto, Dark et tof
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonjour tout le monde. Pas de blessés en tombant du lit ce matin ?


----------



## tomtom (8 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour m'sieurs dames 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pfuiit, c'est dure de reprendre le boulot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vais pas être fort productif aujourd'hui


----------



## Luc G (8 Septembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour m'sieurs dames
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sois prudent, tomtom : une luxation du neurone, c'est vite fait


----------



## tomtom (8 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sois prudent, tomtom : une luxation du neurone, c'est vite fait



C'est bien pour ça que je vais y aller lentement ce matin et doucement cet après-midi


----------



## anntraxh (9 Septembre 2003)

oui, on t'attendait ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bonjour cher ami, et bonjour le monde !


----------



## Bilbo (9 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui pensais qu'à 6:22 j'allais trouver ce terdradata en haut de page, tout frétillant de membres


Ça fait deux heures et demi que je frétille, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais on ne peut pas dire que c'était l'aurore.

Bonjour à tous.


----------



## Bilbo (9 Septembre 2003)

Pour info, à cette heure on est six.

Salut Dark Templar.  (C'est t'y pas de l'anticipation ça ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

À+


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour Roberto, bonjour anntraxh, bonjour bilbo, très bonne journée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Dites les filles, vous avez fait de beaux rêves ?_


----------



## iMax (9 Septembre 2003)

Bonjours et bonne journée à tous


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour anntraxh, barbarella, Roberto et iMax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il ne pleut pas, c'est déjà çà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_barbarella, ce n'est pas bon pour ta santé de passer tes nuits avec Bruce_


----------



## Luc G (9 Septembre 2003)

J'ai oublié de venir dire bonjour. Veuillez m'excuser de mon impolitesse. J'essaierai de ne plus le refaire


----------



## Oizo (9 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde !
Bonne journée tout le monde !


----------



## Nephou (9 Septembre 2003)

Cest pas triop tard là ? De toutes façons le soleil ne sest pas encore levé (comment ça des nuages ?).

Alors bonjour à tous.


----------



## krystof (9 Septembre 2003)

Salut à toutes et à tous.

Vivement ce week-end.


----------



## Amok (9 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Chère Premier Ministre, je suis bien embêté, vérifiant que le jeune Gognol était bien rentrer, je suis moi même resté dehors après 6h00, je suis donc à l'extérieur de notre domaine sans possibilité d'y rentrer avant minuit.
> Je reconnais mon erreur, j'attend votre sanction..



Vous êtes condamné à me livrer les sangsues dès l'ouverture de l'AE!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toutes et à tous.
> 
> Vivement ce week-end.



tu as commencé la semaine


----------



## krystof (9 Septembre 2003)

Oui, à l'instant.


----------



## Bilbo (9 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour anntraxh, barbarella, Roberto et iMax
















 Pffffrrrrrrrrrrrrt ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens, je corrige mon post du jour :



			
				bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...














À+


----------



## Bilbo (9 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes condamné à me livrer les sangsues dès l'ouverture de l'AE!



Je vois que tu es allé voir le site sérieux de Foguenne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cela dit, tu veux en faire quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2003)

et pas bonjour à bilbo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



non mais


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et ne t'inquiète pas Roberto, on attendra patiemment le mois prochain.


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Septembre 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Salut Dark Templar.  (C'est t'y pas de l'anticipation ça ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah deviner qu'un jour je passerai ici c'est pas dur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D

Pour info, le matin, soit je fais le Bar soit les forums techniques mais pas les deux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





bonjour quand-même à toi bien que tu ne sois pas là


----------



## barbarella (10 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour Dark, très bonne journée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_A l'attention de Roberto : une certaine tolèrance est admise quant aux horaires, sache en user sans en abuser, (il me semble que jusqu'à 14 heures c'est bon._


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2003)

Salut les matutinaux, ne vous ébrouez pas trop dans le café, ça fait désordre.



			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, le matin, soit je fais le Bar soit les forums techniques mais pas les deux



Quelle organisation !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tu as peur que le bar pollue les forums techniques, ou c'est l'inverse ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus précisément que tes posts dans l'un entraînent des dérapages dans tes posts dans l'autre ?

PS. Veuillez excuser la démarche pataude de mes phrases ce matin, elles ne sont pas encore bien réveillées.


----------



## tomtom (10 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu as peur que le bar pollue les forums techniques, ou c'est l'inverse ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non non, c'est juste qu'il en à marre de se changer à chaque changement de forum


----------



## Nephou (10 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je suis tellement endormis que jai lu trois fois fil de discussion avant de répondre :baille: :gratgrat: :baille: bon ben à bientôt :étire: :baille:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour à toute et à tous


----------



## Oizo (10 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (11 Septembre 2003)

Salut tout le monde ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand Roberto est plus là chuis tout seul au début


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu as peur que le bar pollue les forums techniques, ou c'est l'inverse ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non, c'est juste que j'ai pas le temps de faire les deux


----------



## barbarella (11 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour Dark, comment ça va ? Bien dormi les autres ?

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Luc G (11 Septembre 2003)

Salut Dark et barbarella. C'est pas la foule aux aurores, ce matin : ça sent l'hibernation précoce.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour barbarella, Dark &amp; Luc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pas encore d'hibernation en vue


----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour les users de l'aurore


----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)

Le p'tit déj' est servi à partir de quelle heure ?


----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)

Un café et deux croissants pour moi


----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)

Bon, j'crois qu'il va falloir que j'y aille moi-même


----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)

Qui prend quoi ?


----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)




----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)

tant qu'à faire, j'ai ramené aussi la boulangère


----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)




----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)

Asseyez-vous où vous voulez


----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (12 Septembre 2003)

Salut tout le monde, aujourd'hui est un grand jour : on approche du week-end


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Septembre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

>


Elle a déjà servi celle-là, moi je touche pas aux croissants


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Septembre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Asseyez-vous où vous voulez


J'ose pas


----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)

Mais si


----------



## barbarella (12 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour Dark, bonjour ultrafloodeur, et bonne journée à tous


----------



## Philito (12 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous et un bon vendredi qui passe bien vite à tous......

Ahhhh que j'aime pas les nuits blanches..... Quelqu'un à du Jus d'O frais..... ?


----------



## barbarella (12 Septembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous et un bon vendredi qui passe bien vite à tous......
> 
> Ahhhh que j'aime pas les nuits blanches..... Quelqu'un à du Jus d'O frais..... ?



Il n'y a plus qu'à les presser


----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2003)

Salut, les tombés du lit : je vois que dès qu'on s'approche du week-end, y a plus de monde ici. On se demande bien pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour la compagnie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je ne suis pas en retard, légèrement à la bourre seulement...


----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour la compagnie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[mode Krystof] on met un accent aigu au participe passé : bourré (légèrement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) [fin mode Krystof]


----------



## toph (13 Septembre 2003)

bonne jounee à tous


----------



## Bilbo (13 Septembre 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> bonne jounee à tous



C'est malin !

Maintenant il va falloir que je m'habille en vitesse pour aller chez le boulanger, tu m'as donné envie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour la clique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## barbarella (13 Septembre 2003)

*BONJOUR*


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Septembre 2003)

Salut tout le monde !


----------



## Oizo (13 Septembre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (14 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour et bonne journée à tous


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sont pas pressés, ce matin


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2003)

bonjour tout le monde !  jsuis là ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le soleil brille dans le bleu du ciel de paname 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




restez vous chez vous ou viendrez vous avec moi vous balader ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2003)

bousculez vous pas aux portillons


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2003)

j'arrive


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2003)

pre'ms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai gagné


----------



## Bilbo (14 Septembre 2003)

Puisque manifestement l'aurore dure longtemps le dimanche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :

bonjour à tous, même à toi Vieux Raleur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Puisque manifestement l'aurore dure longtemps le dimanche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut à toi bilbo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




comme quoi il faut toujours se lever avant les autres


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> pre'ms
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep! c,est parti  hihihi

bon j,suis là !  d'après le plan sous les yeux j'me rend en métro Montparnasse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



me reconnaitre c'est facile: j'porte un jeans bleu; un pull bordeau et ai les cheveux mi-long et brun-cuivré hé hé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon la suite en mp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+ les oizeaux pititre par d'autres horizons


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2003)

Good morning, MacGé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



òùsk'y sont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vrai qu'il est un peu tôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



to day, vais faire un tour au bord de la mer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



soyez sages pendant mon absence


----------



## barbarella (15 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour Vieux Raleur, tombé de lit ? 

Bonjour à tous


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2003)

Salut barbarella, vieux râleur et les autres.

Une petite précision :


			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Vieux Raleur, tombé de lit ?


Vieux Râleur n'a pas du tomber du lit : le plus probable est que, hier soir, il ne soit pas parvenu à monter dessus et qu'il ait dormi sur la carpette.


----------



## aricosec (15 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut barbarella, vieux râleur et les autres.
> 
> Une petite précision :
> 
> Vieux Râleur n'a pas du tomber du lit : le plus probable est que, hier soir, il ne soit pas parvenu à monter dessus et qu'il ait dormi sur la carpette.


.
en tout cas,faites donc moins de bruit vous deux,j'ai encore sommeil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












.


----------



## barbarella (15 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut barbarella, vieux râleur et les autres.
> 
> Une petite précision :
> 
> Vieux Râleur n'a pas du tomber du lit : le plus probable est que, hier soir, il ne soit pas parvenu à monter dessus et qu'il ait dormi sur la carpette.



C'est pour ça que le tapis était si lourd quand je l'ai secoué par la fenêtre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je crois que j'ai fais une bêtise


----------



## barbarella (15 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> en tout cas,faites donc moins de bruit vous deux,j'ai encore sommeil
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu ronflais un peu moins fort on serait encore entrain de dormir à l'heure qu'il est


----------



## toph (15 Septembre 2003)

salut toutes et tous


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut barbarella, vieux râleur et les autres.
> 
> Une petite précision :
> 
> Vieux Râleur n'a pas du tomber du lit : le plus probable est que, hier soir, il ne soit pas parvenu à monter dessus et qu'il ait dormi sur la carpette.



Cher monsieur,
puis-je me permettre de vous demander au sujet de quoi-t-est-ce vous parlez


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> en tout cas,faites donc moins de bruit vous deux,j'ai encore sommeil
> 
> 
> ...



à cette heure là, le bruit est admis par la Préfecture


----------



## Luc G (16 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Cher monsieur,
> puis-je me permettre de vous demander au sujet de quoi-t-est-ce vous parlez



En plus, il a écrasé son réveil en se couchant dessus. T'as vu l'heure ???


----------



## toph (16 Septembre 2003)

Debout là dedans , va faire soleil aujourd'hui , hop debout


----------



## barbarella (16 Septembre 2003)

Salut toph, salut tout le monde, c'est vrai il y a plein de soleil, belle journée en perspective


----------



## Luc G (16 Septembre 2003)

Soleil, ciel bleu, le Canigou en beauté. Tout baigne.
Juste un petit pb, je vais pas pouvoir suivre la keynote de près, comme tous les ans  je vais à la visite médicale voir si je suis apte au travail : le suspense m'échappe, là, j'ai jamais été très apte à ce truc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et pourtant, eux, ils disent que si, comme quoi les avis...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




m'ont l'air de bon poil, ce matin


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour Roberto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et à ceux qui suivront 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



que la journée vous soit douce et légère


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Roberto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



déjà debout ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bonjour à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



finalement j'irai à l'AE vendredi


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour à vous trois et aux autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonne journée, travaillez bien


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2003)

Bon_jour !


----------



## Luc G (17 Septembre 2003)

Salut les matinaux. Temps magnifique, j'irai bien faire un tour à Peyrepertuse si je n'avais pas d'autres chats à fouetter


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

beau temps également à Paris, avec le "léger" voile gris de pollution que nous affectionnons tant...


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)

Vous avez vu l'heure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  DEBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUT 

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez vu l'heure
> 
> 
> 
> ...













c'est quoi, ce vacarme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









préfère ton doux gazouillis mélodieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Bonne journée à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_vacances pour moi, aujourd'hui_


----------



## Luc G (18 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez vu l'heure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Continue comme ça, barbarella et un de tes réveils va avoir un rôle non prévu au départ  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Vieux râleur, passe-moi le détonateur !

Tu veux du boucan, tu vas en avoir. Non, mais !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Bonjour quand même à tout le monde, un peu de grisouille ici, des "entrées maritimes", comme ils disent


----------



## toph (18 Septembre 2003)

salut les gaillards , un peu trop de bruit ce matin .
trop dur les nuits courtes 
bonne journée


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez vu l'heure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est laquelle qu'il faut regarder ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'aime bien la 11h37


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> _vacances pour moi, aujourd'hui_



C'est quoi la différence avec les autres jours


----------



## Philito (18 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez vu l'heure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey on dirait ma table de nuit.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon je n'en ai que trois... plus le GSM et le mac qui met la musique à fond.... et c 'est pas encore ça.... je crois que je vais m'inspirer de la photo finalement....

Et bonjour à tout le monde quand même....


----------



## barbarella (19 Septembre 2003)

Voilà, une nouvelle journée qui commence, un vendredi en plus, c'est SUPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER, bonne journée à tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Septembre 2003)

Salut Barbarella ! ... et bonne journée glandeuse à tout le monde !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour à toi, barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vois que tu es plus calme, ce matin


----------



## barbarella (19 Septembre 2003)

Salut Thebig, salut Vieux Raleur, moi je m'en vais me laver dans les hautes herbes des Buttes Chaumont, pourvu que je ne me fasse pas arrêter, enfin... si je reviens pas...


----------



## MackZeKnife (19 Septembre 2003)

salut à tous, les piliers du bar.
aujourd'hui c'est AE


----------



## Luc G (19 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, bonne AE à ceux qui vont y traîner. Envoyez-nous des cartes postales  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Malgré quelques légères entrées maritimes, encore beau temps, mais toujours pas le temps d'aller à Peyrepertuse aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais que fait le gouvernement ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. L'automne arrive, faites gaffe si barbarella vous invite


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> PS. L'automne arrive, faites gaffe si barbarella vous invite



ah bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 elle est portée sur les feuilles qui tombent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















_je sais où c'est_


----------



## Bilbo (20 Septembre 2003)

Tiens, aujourd'hui je suis le premier. À cette heure ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est sans doute normal pour un samedi dernier jour de l'AE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour tout le monde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## barbarella (20 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour Bilbo, bonjour tout le monde, bon samedi. Et pour bien commencer la journée, un petit truc léger :


----------



## barbarella (20 Septembre 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, aujourd'hui je suis le premier. À cette heure ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il paraît que le dernier jour tout est bradé à 75 % et qu'il y a même des exposants qui donnent leur matériel pour ne pas avoir à le remballer


----------



## Zitoune (20 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Et bravo Barbarella : quel talent


----------



## Zitoune (20 Septembre 2003)

Des gâteaux au petit déj' : mmmmh 


[mode kilos à prendre : activé]


----------



## barbarella (20 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Des gâteaux au petit déj' : mmmmh
> 
> 
> [mode kilos à prendre : activé]



Pour ne pas prendre de kilos, il ne faut pas culpabiliser en mangeant


----------



## Zitoune (20 Septembre 2003)

Ah, c'est donc ça...
Moi qui m'apprêtais à faire un peu de sport aujourd'hui


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour barbarella, bilbo &amp; zitoune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




encore l'été


----------



## barbarella (21 Septembre 2003)

Il n'y a personne ?

Bon, ben, bonjour le soleil


----------



## Zitoune (21 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben, bonjour le soleil




Ah, il est chez toi aussi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne journée


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a personne ?
> 
> Bon, ben, bonjour le soleil



tu es tombée du lit


----------



## Bilbo (21 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour barbarella,
bonjour Zitoune,
bonjour MackZeKnife,
bonjour à tous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[bâillement] et café. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## Zitoune (21 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour Bilbo, bonjour MackZeKnife 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(et bonjour café 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## barbarella (21 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Ah, il est chez toi aussi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, et il y avait même du café et des toasts grillés, mais il n'y en a plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 va falloir penser au déjeuner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour à tous


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est vrai ça: plein de soleil


----------



## UltraFloodeur (21 Septembre 2003)

Je confirme et bonne journée à tous


----------



## UltraFloodeur (21 Septembre 2003)

C'est pas la journée du patrimoine aujourd'hui ?


----------



## UltraFloodeur (21 Septembre 2003)

(en France)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2003)

tout à fait

(axée sur les édifices religieux, je crois)


----------



## Bilbo (22 Septembre 2003)

Le dernier post dans les « Users de la nuit » à 02:09 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 par Le Gognol (Ouf ! Tout n'est pas encore anormal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et moi qui suis le premier de la journée ! Il est temps que vous repreniez tous une activité normale après cette semaine d'AE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour à tous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour à toi bilbo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sont tous en train de traîner au lit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







le monde nous appartient


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Septembre 2003)

pas si vite le Vieux, je suis là aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Salut à la foule en délire et bonne semaine


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> pas si vite le Vieux, je suis là aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on est tombé du lit, mon grand


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, c'est pas aujourd'hui l'automne ? 
Il faut en profiter, bientôt l'hiver, le froid, la neige qui se transforme en gadoue avec son lot de jambes cassées.

Sur ces bonnes paroles bon lundi à tous


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

J'ai oublié les rhumes et les grippes


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> J'ai oublié les rhumes et les grippes



quel optimisme, quel allant ce matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















bonjour, miss...

... et regardez où vous mettez les pieds: les crottes de chien se rient des saisons


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2003)

Salut, les tombés du lit. Pour les parisiens, profitez du soleil : on va bientôt fermer pour travaux, 6 mois.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2003)

...Bonjour à tout le monde !!!
ps : Euh ! excusez-moi d'etre un peu en retard, mais j'essaie de poster depuis environ 3 heures et je vous jure que c'est pas rien sur ce PC de m...... !!!


----------



## tomtom (22 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour à tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> les crottes de chien se rient des saisons



Euh, On peut peut-être l'ajouter aux citations du jour non


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Septembre 2003)

*Tribute to [MGZ]Shralldam   * 

*Cafffffééééééééé... Wo-hoooo, caffféééééééé..." * _ Nolwenn Leroy commandant un p'tit noir dans sa brasserie à Saint -Yorre_


----------



## Bilbo (23 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *Cafffffééééééééé... Wo-hoooo, caffféééééééé..." *



Je n'ai rien à ajouter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ha, si ! Bonjour everybody.


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Septembre 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai rien à ajouter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Là ça devient encore plus dur de rajouter quelquechose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euh, j'espère qu'il fera pas trop chaud


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

On pourrait par exemple rajouter bonne journée à tous, non ?

Bonjour tout le monde le soleil va bientôt se lever sur un monde enchanteur et parfait


----------



## PetIrix (23 Septembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Là ça devient encore plus dur de rajouter quelquechose
> 
> 
> 
> ...




'jour tout le monde.

Bonne journée à tous.
Salut Dark.
Au fait, content d'avoir repris les cours?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2003)

Toute cette belle jeunesse... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




toute cette bonne humeur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




zému, je suis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'jour à toute et à tous


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> le soleil va bientôt se lever sur un monde enchanteur et parfait


Tu prends quoi au petit déjeuner, barbarella ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonjour les matutinaux, le ciel bleu est en train de croquer les nuages qui restent


----------



## Zitoune (24 Septembre 2003)

Ben j'suis le premier ce matin ?
Ok, je fais passer le café et je cherche les ingrédients...


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour zitoune, bonjour tout le monde, comment ça va ?
mon café je l'ai pris il y a un bon moment, mais j'en veux bien un autre.

Bon mercredi à tous


----------



## Zitoune (24 Septembre 2003)

Allez vous servir, c'est  par là


----------



## Zitoune (24 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour Barbarella : en pleine forme ?






			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bon mercredi à tous



Ben aujourd'hui, j'avais réservé un créneau vtt mais pour l'instant le ciel est menaçant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tant pis, je crois que je vais rester au Bar


----------



## MackZeKnife (24 Septembre 2003)

pour moi ca serait plutot un grand bol de thé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si je gagne la cagnotte du loto, je vous appelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (si je joue aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Bonne journée


----------



## Zitoune (24 Septembre 2003)

Ah oui, y'a  refurb' aujourd'hui


----------



## Zitoune (24 Septembre 2003)

Bonne chance à toi MackZeKnife !
Et bonne journée


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2003)

Salut les matinaux. Un temps de rêve ce matin : les montagnes sont splendides. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Je voudrais aller à Peyrepertuse, mais je ne peux point


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> si je gagne la cagnotte du loto, je vous appelle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je suis assez gêné, MZK, mais j'ai réservé le n° gagnant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça ma couté assez cher, d'ailleurs


----------



## krystof (24 Septembre 2003)

Désolé de ne pas avoir dit bonjour plus tôt ce matin.
J'étais occupé à le dire en vrai à mes voisins de palier, avec un vrai sourire et tout et tout.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de ne pas avoir dit bonjour plus tôt ce matin.
> J'étais occupé à le dire en vrai à mes voisins de palier, avec un vrai sourire et tout et tout.



ça explique pourquoi ils sont tous sortis prendre l'air 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















'jour, le 'tof


----------



## krystof (24 Septembre 2003)

Salut le vieux.

Il te reste du café ?

Si oui, prépare m'en une tasse.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Salut le vieux.
> 
> Il te reste du café ?
> 
> Si oui, prépare m'en une tasse.



t'as pas vu le panneau accroché au pied du lit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"cure d'hépatoum jusqu'au 12/09/04"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sont bien renseignés à l'AP...


----------



## krystof (24 Septembre 2003)

Tiens, voilà qui pourra t'aider.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, voilà qui pourra t'aider.



y'a erreur sur la personne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est pas moi, l'infirmière


----------



## Bilbo (25 Septembre 2003)

Quarante-huit membres en ligne et personne n'a encore dit bonjour. Ce monde fout le camp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Peut importe. Aujourd'hui je suis reposé et de bonne humeur.

Bonjour.


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2003)

Ca prouve qu'il y en avait 48 qui n'avaient pas de problème de connexion, ça y est ça fonctionne.

Bonjour à tous et à toutes bon jeudi, bonne journée, tout bon quoi


----------



## Luc G (25 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ca prouve qu'il y en avait 48 qui n'avaient pas de problème de connexion, ça y est ça fonctionne.
> 
> Bonjour à tous et à toutes bon jeudi, bonne journée, tout bon quoi



Je me disais aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bonjour tout le monde.

PS. barbarella, je vois que tu est fin prête (et ta connexion aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pour relancer le burger quizz.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je me disais aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca sera volontiers  mais pour l'instant je suis comme on dit chez nous "charrette deborded" (c'est du patois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ).
Mais je vous tiens au courant, d'autant que ce sera des questions "spéciales MacG" que les réponses elles ont même pas été écrites sur la carte par Alain Chabat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez bonne journée tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour la compagnie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




panne de réveil réjouissante, ce matin


----------



## aricosec (25 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour la compagnie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
ah ! ,ben moi c'était une jouissante,quoi qu'en dise GRIBOUILLE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.


----------



## Zitoune (26 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## Zitoune (26 Septembre 2003)

Ce serait bien qu'aujourd'hui soit la "journée de la joie et de la bonne humeur" sur les forums


----------



## Zitoune (26 Septembre 2003)

(d'ailleurs, ce serait pas mal que ça dure plus longtemps)


----------



## Zitoune (26 Septembre 2003)

Bon courage à toi pour aller bosser dans ces conditions


----------



## toph (26 Septembre 2003)

Salut à tous , bien venu dans le monde des tousseries roberto vendez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est un bon moyen pour s'appercevoir que les nuits ne sont pas si courtes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai longuement réfléchi avant de trouver la solution* (j'ai mis le temps) : je me suis rendu compte qu'il fallait que je re-vienne dans ce tradéridéra si je voulais *avoir une chance qu'Anntraxh et Thebig* m'honorent de leurs coucous _(une tradition séculaire sur les forums suisses)_ !!


COUCOU Roberto !!!!!
ps : ouais, je sais que mon "coucou" gueule un peu, mais il est plus tendance "Foret Noire" qu'helvétiquant !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2003)

En cherchant une image de "coucou gueulard" sur Google, je suis tombé sur ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 :






Serait-ce un gars surpris par une sortie inopinée et bruyante de coucou ?????


----------



## anntraxh (26 Septembre 2003)

Coucou , gamin !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Allergique aux italiennes ???*


Aie ! Tu viens de toucher un point sensible de ma personnalité : effectivement, je suis CONTRE les italiennes ... je dirais meme que je suis le plus contre possible !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Pour le reste, je fais une crise de puberté avancée ! ... ça va passer !!! Arfff


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour anntraxh,
Puis-je me permettre, en tout honneur et en toute modestie, bien entendu, de te présenter mon gros coucou matinal ????


----------



## anntraxh (26 Septembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour anntraxh,
> Puis-je me permettre, en tout honneur et en toute modestie, bien entendu, de te présenter mon gros coucou matinal ????


C'est un honneur pour moi , cher thebig !


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, suis en retard ce matin, bon faut que je me dépêche à tout à lheure.


Bonne journée et grosses bises


----------



## Luc G (26 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas fermé l'il de la nuit... Mon fiston toussait cinq minutes toutes les vingt minutes : épuisant !!
> _Vive l'automne._



Debout, les damnés de la terre ! 
Pom, pom....









Courage, Roberto, c'est vendredi.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, le 'tof quand tu en auras terminé avec ton infirmière, tu passes dire bonjour


----------



## krystof (26 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voilà, je passe dire bonjour.


----------



## Philito (26 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, je passe dire bonjour.



C'est bien et ça fait poli.... ce serait bien que je fasse de même.....  

Coucou tout le monde !!!!


----------



## toph (27 Septembre 2003)

bonjour à toutes et à tous,
faut vite que quelqu'un se lève pour le pain chaud.
*HOOOOO DEBOUT LA DEDANS!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bebert (27 Septembre 2003)

'jour


----------



## barbarella (27 Septembre 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> faut vite que quelqu'un se lève pour le pain chaud.
> *HOOOOO DEBOUT LA DEDANS!!!!!!!!!!!*



*VOILAAAAAAAAAA, VOILAAAAAAAAA, ON ARRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE*











Grande forme aujourd'hui, c'est samedi.

*QUIiiiiiiiiiiiiii VEUT UN CAFÉ ? *


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




z'ont  l'air d'avoir la pêche, ce matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quoique le bebert...


----------



## toph (28 Septembre 2003)

salut à toutes et à tous
j'ai une grosse faim ce matin


----------



## barbarella (28 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour toph, c'est vrai, il fait faim ce matin 






Bon appétit à tous,attention, faut en laisser pour les canards


----------



## krystof (28 Septembre 2003)

Salut.
Quelqu'un en veut ? Avec des croissants, c'est le top !


----------



## barbarella (28 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> Quelqu'un en veut ? Avec des croissants, c'est le top !



 Avec la casse-croûte de 10 heures pour moi


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Septembre 2003)

trop tard pour un p'tit blanc limé ?


----------



## krystof (28 Septembre 2003)

Il est jamais trop tard. Ça peut toujours s'arranger ces choses là.


----------



## barbarella (29 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour Roberto, allez, un café pour moi aussi, bonne journée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Septembre 2003)

Salut Roberto ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...et un excellent lundi ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) à tout le monde !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Septembre 2003)

Euh ! Bonjour aussi Barbarella ... on s'est croisés en vitesse ce matin !!!


----------



## barbarella (29 Septembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut Roberto !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et moi ? Je sens le gaz ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et moi ? Je sens le gaz ?


Euh ! T'as pas vu ??? Je suis au-dessus !!!


----------



## barbarella (29 Septembre 2003)

Bon, alors, bonne journée Thebig


----------



## tomtom (29 Septembre 2003)

Boujour tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_bon, il est temps de partir au boulot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Luc G (29 Septembre 2003)

Salut, les tombés du lit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pensez à bien secouer la tête pour mettre les yeux en face des trous, y en a qui oublient des fois. Pas vrai, barbarella et TheBig ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à la bourre...


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

Faut essayer, ça mange pas de pain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour à tous


----------



## tomtom (30 Septembre 2003)

poum poum poum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens, personne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ben, Bonjour à ceuzécelles qui vont venir


----------



## tomtom (30 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour Barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je croyais être le premier c'est raté


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

Salut tomtom, un café ?


----------



## tomtom (30 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Salut tomtom, un café ?



Avec grand plaisir, je vais chercher les croissants


----------



## tomtom (30 Septembre 2003)

Voilà


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Voilà



Dépêchons nous avant que les autres arrivent


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Voilà



comment ça, y a plus


----------



## Luc G (30 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Faut essayer, ça mange pas de pain



C'est pas comme moi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salut les matinaux. Je vois que barbarella a décidé de prendre de bonnes résolutions


----------



## silverefx (30 Septembre 2003)

Hello à tous...
Graour déja Mardi


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour la foule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vivement vendredi


----------



## barbarella (1 Octobre 2003)

Allez, *GO* la journée commence, bon mercredi à tous


----------



## silverefx (1 Octobre 2003)

Hello à tous...
Et bon Mercredi égallement


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2003)

yen a qui oublient de donner leur aim ! j'vous jure !!


----------



## Luc G (1 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour, les matinaux. Les nuages s'en vont. Il fait plus que chaud. Un temps à aller se balader. Pas de bol, faut bosser.


----------



## bebert (1 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour ! Quoi de neuf aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Allez, *GO* la journée commence, bon mercredi à tous



GO Go Go GO


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

Tardivement et humidement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour


----------



## krystof (2 Octobre 2003)

T'as fait au lit


----------



## anntraxh (2 Octobre 2003)

bonjour Roberto, bonjour à tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Octobre 2003)

Excellente journée à toutes et tous !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Octobre 2003)

Tout pareil que ce que vous avez dit


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour Roberto, bonjour annthaxh, bonjour Thebig, bonjour tout le monde.
Plus que deux jours


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour barbarella, qu'est-ce qui est arrivé à ton avatar ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Octobre 2003)

'jour les amis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 petite forme aujourd'hui


----------



## tomtom (2 Octobre 2003)

Bonjours légazélèfi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bien dormi?


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Octobre 2003)

Un ch'ti suppo et ça ira mieux :





_Merci globalcut_


----------



## bebert (2 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde et félicitations pour les 6000 posts du Big !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde et félicitations pour les 6000 posts du Big !


Merci bebert ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...tidju, ça ne me rajeunit pas tout ça !!!


----------



## Luc G (2 Octobre 2003)

Salut les matutinaux, encore un temps à partir à la campagne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Félicitations au floodeur belge


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce soir: vacances pour 4 jours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faîtes pas les fous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_tu vieillis pas trop mal, Thebig_


----------



## krystof (2 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seulement 4 jours


----------



## Nephou (2 Octobre 2003)

Félicitations* et bonjour à tous.

* à zebig


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Seulement 4 jours



tu m'aurais trop manqué, ma poule


----------



## krystof (2 Octobre 2003)

Pas de familiarité entre nous little duck.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pas de familiarité entre nous little duck.



... mais tu as la peau tellement douce


----------



## barbarella (3 Octobre 2003)

Et quand je pense que tout ça c'est à cause du passage à l'euro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bonne journée à tous


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et quand je pense que tout ça c'est à cause du passage à l'euro








bonne journée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (keskilaplusettenuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Luc G (3 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> bonne journée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut tout le monde.
(Ici grand soleil, déjà 20° à cette heure, quelle idée d'être au boulot ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## Oizo (4 Octobre 2003)

*Bonjour tout le monde !* 
_Bonne journée et bon Week-end !_


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Octobre 2003)

Bon week-end à tous et profitez bien de l'absence de Vieux Râleur


----------



## barbarella (4 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, le pain est rassis, je n'ai plus de sucre, que faire ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon samedi quand même à tous


----------



## barbarella (5 Octobre 2003)

bon appétit, bonne journée à tous


----------



## barbarella (6 Octobre 2003)

On est lundi, debout tout le monde.

Bonne journée


----------



## MackZeKnife (6 Octobre 2003)

bien matinale  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne semaine à tous


----------



## Luc G (6 Octobre 2003)

Salut les matinaux. Temps frais mais superbe ici


----------



## Ruban (6 Octobre 2003)

J'en profite de passer par là pour vous souhaiter à tous une excellente journée


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Octobre 2003)

C'est une bien belle journée qui commence aujourd'hui, puissiez-vous tous en profiter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (un peu en avance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Zitoune (7 Octobre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est une bien belle journée qui commence aujourd'hui, puissiez-vous tous en profiter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qu'attends-tu de si joyeux ?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est une bien belle journée qui commence aujourd'hui, puissiez-vous tous en profiter
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Tu changes de forfait internet ?


----------



## Gérard Bronner (7 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour, bonjour.

Je suis de bonne humeur aujourd'hui et j'espère qu'il en de même pour vous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## Foguenne (7 Octobre 2003)

Oulà, pas l'habitude de me lever aussi tôt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## barbarella (7 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour gbronner.

Alors quoi de neuf ce matin ?

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## barbarella (7 Octobre 2003)

Nous sommes croisés, bonjour Foguenne.

Et arrêtez de poster en même temps que moi


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Octobre 2003)

Oui, attendez un peu que barbarella ait fini son flood quand-même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A part ça, bravo Foguenne pour ton changement de couleur, et bilbo, pourquoi tu repars à zéro ?


----------



## anntraxh (7 Octobre 2003)

bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## Luc G (7 Octobre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Oui, attendez un peu que barbarella ait fini son flood quand-même



ça risque de prendre du temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour les égarés de l'édredon. Comme d'habitude il fait beau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais comme d'habitude, je suis au boulot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anthrax, pas d'abus SVP


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour et excellente journée à tout le monde ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais que vois-je ??? un nouveau modérateur, et belge de surcroit ... mes félicitations Foguenne !!!


----------



## Gérard Bronner (7 Octobre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> et bilbo, pourquoi tu repars à zéro ?



Par là. Et regarde la date d'enregistrement : en fait, je reviens aux origines. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oulà, pas l'habitude de me lever aussi tôt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il faut assumer ton nouveau statut, Ô vénéré modérateur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonjour à toi.



Hello barbarella, Dark Templar, anntraxh, Luc G et TheBig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Octobre 2003)

...et alors, bandes de nases...toujours au pieu ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...excellente journée à tout le monde (...meme à Gribouille... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

hello all


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et alors, bandes de nases...toujours au pieu ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au pieu, au pieu, plutôt au pilori !!






Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## barbarella (8 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour, bonjour tout le monde, bien belle journée.

Bon mercredi à tous


----------



## tomtom (8 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour à tous bande de gens


----------



## Luc G (8 Octobre 2003)

Debout, les crabes, la marée monte.

Salut les lève-tôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. TheBig, tu crois que Gribouille est levé à cette heure ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Octobre 2003)

Excellente journée à tous, bande de flemmards !!!


----------



## anntraxh (9 Octobre 2003)

Hello, Thebig ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 les jeunots sont des flemmards ... héhé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Octobre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Hello, Thebig ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu l'as dit ! @nn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Excellente journée pour toi !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Octobre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Hello, Thebig ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anntraxh (9 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour Dark ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu es l'exception qui confirme la règle !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Octobre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> tu es l'exception qui confirme la règle !!!


Que tu crois !

_Mon car arrive dans 10 minutes, faut que j'aille faire mes maths, mais chuis pas  flemmard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 

Bonne journée bande de wallons


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Octobre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée bande de wallons











 Mais ! il m'insulte !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...j'suis un flamin moi !!!


----------



## Luc G (9 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Excellente journée à tous, bande de flemmards !!!



Salut TheBig, un flemmard AOC te salue.
(Et bonjour aux autres tombés du lit, pas de bobos ?)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Octobre 2003)

Salut Luc et excellente journée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...alors, tu te prépares doucement pour ton passage de tranche ?????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...avec Vieux Raleur, on commencera bientot à faire le ménage pour que tu ne sois pas trop traumatisé !


----------



## Luc G (9 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut Luc et excellente journée !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai encore un mois à faire le jeune  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour le ménage, je sais pas si c'est bien raisonnable :
- d'une part, je ne suis pas trop difficile en la matière
- d'autre part, et surtou, j'ai peur que vous fassiez ça un peu à la hussarde et qu'il n'y ait plus rien qui marche après, sans compter les carreaux cassés. Vaut mieux bien faire ce qu'on sait faire que mal faire ce qu'on ne sait pas. En particulier, pour Vieux Râleur, le mieux est qu'il prenne tranquillement son apéro (ça lui prendra bien un mois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) plutôt que de faire cramer l'aspirateur (s'il trouve l'interrupteur pour le demarrer et l'endroit où est caché le fil pour le brancher) ou de casser des manches de balai.


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour à tous, pas beaucoup de monde aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> mais elle est enceinte de huit mois !!


Et comment s'appellera le nouvel arrivant ?


----------



## anntraxh (10 Octobre 2003)

bonjour Darkounet ...


----------



## tomtom (10 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour Anntraxh, bonjour Dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bien dormi ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Octobre 2003)

salut à toute(s) et tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est dur ce matin, quelques étirements ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2003)

salut la (petite) foule  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne journée à tous


----------



## Luc G (10 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, vous m'avez l'air aussi ternes que moi, ce matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un temps de rêve pour l'instant : le Canigou (de nouveau sans neige) est splendide sur fond bleu, et les Corbières itou. 

En route pour une rude journée bien remplie mais avec un final a priori goûteux à souhait : un concert de Sclavis (Napoli's walls).


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'ai encore un mois à faire le jeune
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 les manches, tu sais où je vais les casser


----------



## Luc G (10 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> les manches, tu sais où je vais les casser



C'est toujours plus facile que de se les retrousser !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours plus facile que de se les retrousser !



Reste correct, veux-tu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dans un mois, on verra


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2003)

personne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonjour à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




plein de bonees choses et tout et tout...


----------



## barbarella (11 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> personne



Ca prend du temps à préparer tout ça 






Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ca prend du temps à préparer tout ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 miam





 super





 merci


----------



## barbarella (12 Octobre 2003)

Aujourd'hui petit déjeuner crêpes 






Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui petit déjeuner crêpes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne idée


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui petit déjeuner crêpes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellente idée, pour une fois que je suis levé si tôt un dimanche (merci le GP du Japon) je vais en profiter.

Crepe sirop d'érable, miam miam


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Allez hop à la patte !


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Voilà c'est prêt. A moi les bonnes crêpes !


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Je suis bien désolé de vous le dire mais c'est bien bon !!! Ca soulage de la F1 ! Ouf !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour aux courageux: barbarella, foquenne et melaure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

>



mais barbarella, est-ce bien raisonnable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



malgré mon âge avancé, je dois encore séduire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









je suis un être faible et gourmand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




assez divagué, j'vais les goûter


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

J'en ai fait un peu trop ... C'est pas grave ça me fera des crêpes jambon-fromage-champignons pour midi


----------



## barbarella (12 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai fait un peu trop ... C'est pas grave ça me fera des crêpes jambon-fromage-champignons pour midi



Parsemées de gruyère rapé, passées au four, le bonheur à l'état pur


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Parsemées de gruyère rapé, passées au four, le bonheur à l'état pur



le tout poussé par un petit St Joseph...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




elle est pas belle, la vie


----------



## barbarella (13 Octobre 2003)

Pour le goûter, crêpes au chocolat


----------



## Luc G (13 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour les tombés du lit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment ça, personne n'est encore tombé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



à part moi


----------



## Yip (13 Octobre 2003)

Si, j'suis tombé aussi !

...mal aux fesses...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bon faut aller bosser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## barbarella (13 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour, bonjour, quoi de neuf ?

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## tomtom (13 Octobre 2003)

Bien le bonjour ami(e)s du matin


----------



## Oizo (13 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde ! Bonne journée...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde ! Bonne journée...



bien dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_je sais bien que je suis à la bourre_


----------



## sylko (14 Octobre 2003)

Debout là-dedans!

Bande de fainiasses!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bonne journée à tout le monde.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Octobre 2003)

Ok ok, je me lève. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## anntraxh (14 Octobre 2003)

déjà debout, Paul ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bonjour à tous ...


----------



## Foguenne (14 Octobre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> déjà debout, Paul ???



Et oui, c'est Sylko qui m'a réveillé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Faut bien bosser de temps en temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## sylko (14 Octobre 2003)

Tu habites loin de ton lieu de travail?


----------



## Foguenne (14 Octobre 2003)

27 km mais aujourd'hui je ne vais pas à l'hôpital, je bosse sur une présentation keynote pour une formation obligatoire pour le personnel soignant.
Je préfère commencer tôt car je passe beaucoup trop de temps sur Macgé quand je bosse sur mon mac.


----------



## barbarella (14 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour, ça va ?

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## sylko (14 Octobre 2003)

Arghhh!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





D'après Route 66, j'en ai 57,7 km!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2003)

bonjour le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




n'ai jamais vu le WE aussi proche


----------



## Luc G (14 Octobre 2003)

Salut les matinaux, encore une journée chargée, après, j'espère dérouler en douceur jusqu'au week-end  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais rien n'est sûr en ce bas monde


----------



## benjamin (14 Octobre 2003)

Je suis malaaaaaade


----------



## krystof (14 Octobre 2003)

Tu devrais arrêter Serge Lama, c'est sûrement à cause de lui.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je suis malaaaaaade



prends ça, 








tu vas te sentir mieux...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je suis malaaaaaade



étrangement je me sens mieux ce matin. J'ai du me débarasser de mes mircobes je ne sais trop comment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonne joºrnée à toutes


----------



## tomtom (14 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> étrangement je me sens mieux ce matin. J'ai du me débarasser de mes mircobes je ne sais trop comment
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faut changer ton état dans ta signature alors


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bonne joºrnée à toutes



espèce de sexiste


----------



## sylko (15 Octobre 2003)

Bonne journée tout le monde...

Courage, c'est déjà mercredi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Debout Paul.


----------



## bebert (15 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour m'sieur dam' !

Attention, aujourd'hui dernier jour pour payer votre taxe foncière* !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















*Pour les propriétaires résidant en France uniquement. Les autres peuvent aller se recoucher.


----------



## Luc G (15 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, un peu en retard. C'est pas que j'ai traîné au lit mais j'avais tellement de souk à ranger sur mon bureau au boulot que j'ai pas trouvé le bouton pour cliquer sur MacGé


----------



## barbarella (15 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, comment ça va bien ?

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde, un peu en retard. C'est pas que j'ai traîné au lit mais j'avais tellement de souk à ranger sur mon bureau au boulot que j'ai pas trouvé le bouton pour cliquer sur MacGé



et moi c'ést l'appart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



visite du proprio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonjour à toutes et tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




encore 1,5 jour avant le WE


----------



## benjamin (15 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je suis malaaaaaade



Cela n'a pas changé


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> prends ça,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'as pas pris ta tisane


----------



## bebert (16 Octobre 2003)

Debout là dedans !!! Suis-je le premier réveillé ? Est-ce un jour férié ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Aujourd'hui je souhaite une bonne fête à Edwige. Aahhh Edwige !!! Si vous saviez
Eh bien je ne vous dirais rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonne journée à toutes et tous !


----------



## Foguenne (16 Octobre 2003)

Bonne journée à tous.
Vous n'auriez pas vu l'aspirine?


----------



## Luc G (16 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tous.
> Vous n'auriez pas vu l'aspirine?



Salut, Foguenne. L'aspirine, j'en ai dans la poche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, si tu cherches l'aspirine, c'est suite à quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1) J'ai trop travaillé
2) J'ai trop... pas travaillé


----------



## Luc G (16 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui je souhaite une bonne fête à Edwige. Aahhh Edwige !!! Si vous saviez
> Eh bien je ne vous dirais rien




Mais on sait tout : c'est l'époque ou Bebert à l'armée essayait de se lancer dans la carrière cinématographique. Il avait pris un faux nom mais j'ai les photos.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















PS. Pour Roberto, si tu veux te lancer dans des études historiques sur une certaine image de la femme au cinéma (et je ne dis pas que c'est la meilleure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je te conseille après Monica pour le contemporain de faire un peu de paléontologie avec Edwige Fenech : c'était la diva du film "léger" dans les années 70-80.


----------



## barbarella (16 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, pas d'aspirine, un petit grug pourrait peut-être faire l'affaire ?


Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Foguenne (16 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut, Foguenne. L'aspirine, j'en ai dans la poche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3) J'ai travaillé normalement mais je suis tombé dans un get-apen juste après. (souper fromage accompagné d'une dégustation de vins et bières spéciales.)

J'ai goûté à cet occasion un vin rouge allemand  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 excellent.


----------



## sylko (17 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Foguenne (17 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2003)

DEBOUT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je file...


----------



## barbarella (17 Octobre 2003)

Voilà, voilà. Et le café, l'est pas prêt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonne journée à tous quand même


----------



## sylko (17 Octobre 2003)

Bonne journée. 

C'est con de dire ça... Le vendredi est forcemment une bonne journée. C'est la dernière de la semaine.


----------



## bebert (17 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> PS. Pour Roberto, si tu veux te lancer dans des études historiques sur une certaine image de la femme au cinéma (et je ne dis pas que c'est la meilleure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je connais Edwige Antier et Edwige feuillère. Mais Edwige Fenech, à l'époque je devais connaître que son corps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS : bonne journée à toutes et tous !


----------



## Xav' (17 Octobre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée.
> 
> C'est con de dire ça... Le vendredi est forcemment une bonne journée. C'est la dernière de la semaine.



"semaine" ?
Encore un étrange concept terrien...


----------



## Luc G (17 Octobre 2003)

Salut, les matinaux. Un peu humide, par ici, ce matin.


----------



## Foguenne (18 Octobre 2003)

Bonne journée à tous.
Enfin un w-e sans bosser à l'hosto, ça fait du bien.
Ici, on annonce une belle journée d'automne.
Bon je vais aller faire quelques photos matinales.


----------



## barbarella (18 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, et bonne journée


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2003)

Merci. Le week-end commence tôt ...


----------



## sylko (18 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour la foule.

Excellent week-end à tout le monde.

Alors, ces photos matinales, Paul?


----------



## barbarella (19 Octobre 2003)

Après l'avoir tant attendu, nous y sommes enfin, bon dimanche à tous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_En fait le meilleur jour c'est le vendredi_


----------



## Zitoune (19 Octobre 2003)

Bon dimanche


----------



## sylko (19 Octobre 2003)

Bon dimanche...


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Octobre 2003)

Bon gromanche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci de vous être occupé du p'tit dèj.


----------



## Luc G (19 Octobre 2003)

Salut, tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je sais, c'est pas trop l'heure mais le dimanche...


----------



## banane pourrie (20 Octobre 2003)

Kikoooo !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour à tous !
Et au boulot !

"Vivement lundi
On r'trouve tous ses amis" (Bernard Menez Powaa !)


----------



## barbarella (20 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour banane pourrie, bonjour tout le monde.

Bon lundi à tous


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Octobre 2003)

pareillement


----------



## benjamin (20 Octobre 2003)

Je reste intimement persuadé que faire des tours du lac des Buttes Chaumont, à sept heures du matin, me mine pour le reste de la journée. Allez, j'ai bien mérité un bon petit dej'.

Bonne journée


----------



## Luc G (20 Octobre 2003)

Salut les tombés du lit.

Bon lundi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OK, je sors


----------



## krystof (20 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> OK, je sors



Mais non, reviens.
Qui va préparer le petit déj' sinon ?


----------



## Foguenne (20 Octobre 2003)

Bonne semaine à tous.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2003)

Allez une fois, une petite pensée matinale pour vous toutes et tous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que la journée vous soit propice !
ps : jour de gloire, j'ai vu sur le menu qu'il y aura des frites à la cantine ce midi ...!!!


----------



## Foguenne (21 Octobre 2003)

Bonne journée à tous.
Bonne frites à TheBig.


----------



## tomtom (21 Octobre 2003)

Hé hop, le tiercé belge dans l'ordre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour à tous


----------



## Foguenne (21 Octobre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Alors, ces photos matinales, Paul?



Rien de terrible, mais bon, j'apprends.


----------



## barbarella (21 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour Thebig, Bonjour Foguenne, bonne journée à tous


----------



## Luc G (21 Octobre 2003)

Salut les belges  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les autres aussi, quand même


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2003)

Euh ! pour ceux que ça intéressent, les frites étaient trop grasses... beeerrrkkkkk !!!


----------



## krystof (21 Octobre 2003)

T'as pas confondu la moutarde avec le saindoux


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas confondu la moutarde avec le saindoux


Tidju ! l'iconoclaste !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de la moutarde ou du saindoux (??) avec des frites....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Une frite se déguste religieusement, elle doit etre cuite à point, dorée à souhait et craquer légèrement sous la dent ... l'intérieur doit fondre en bouche et laisser transparaitre le gout de la "bintje" (y'a que les bintjes pour faire de bonnes frites !) ... à la limite quelques grains de sel pour relever le tout ... mais c'est tout : pas de mayonnaise gluante ni de pickles oignonnisant, surtout pas de ketchup (aarggghhh !)...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2003)

Va voir  là


----------



## tomtom (22 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tidju ! l'iconoclaste !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Attention:
Une frite se doit d'être grasse et accompagnée de mayonnaise gluante lorsqu'elle est consommée le soir (ou la nuit) entre deux douzaines de bières


----------



## krystof (22 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Va voir  là



N'empêche que la mayonnaise arrive en première position.

Ah les belges.... prêts à tout pour entretenir un peu de maillot


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Attention:
> Une frite se doit d'être grasse et accompagnée de mayonnaise gluante lorsqu'elle est consommée le soir (ou la nuit) entre deux douzaines de bières


...ouais ! ça aide à dégobiller sans (trop) se disperser et en plus, on peut récupérer les morceaux...cool ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Beeerrrrrkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2003)

Euh ! Excellent petit déjeuner à toutes et tous et toutes mes excuses pour le post du dessus ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










) ... il est trop tard pour l'éditer...
Bon app et une excellente journée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : et puis tant pis ... ce qui est fait est fait !!!


----------



## bebert (22 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde ! J'espère qu'aujourd'hui il fera moins gras qu'hier !


----------



## Zitoune (22 Octobre 2003)

Bonne journée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde ! J'espère qu'aujourd'hui il fera moins gras qu'hier !


Salut bebert ! Pas de problème ! aujourd'hui ce sera baguette molle roti !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...et re-bweeeerrrrrrkkkkkkkkkk!!!!


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et re-bweeeerrrrrrkkkkkkkkkk!!!!



 Ah non, on avait bien compris la première fois, allez, bon ap et bonne journée à tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2003)

Tidju ! on ne peut pas dire que ça se presse au portillon de la cantine pour venir déjeuner ce matin !!!!!


----------



## Foguenne (22 Octobre 2003)

Bon ben ce sera une frite maillonaise pour moi avec une demi douzaine de bière. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Luc G (22 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tidju ! on ne peut pas dire que ça se presse au portillon de la cantine pour venir déjeuner ce matin !!!!!



Ben, oui, du mal à tomber du lit après un concert tout foldingue de Bumcello hier soir qui a fini tard et qui m'a pas donné envie de me coucher en rentrant, qui plus est. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, moi ce sera frites et moutarde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et si les belges sont pas contents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on s'en tape  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(par contre, pour le ketchup, rien à craindre : jamais pu me faire à ce truc, faudrait que je vive aux US un certain temps pour m'y faire, sans doute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

S'il y en a qui veulent être sûr que la graisse tient bien les patates, laissez tomber les frites et tapez-vous des pommes de terre à la sarladaise : graisse d'oie et au four, ça tient au corps


----------



## nato kino (23 Octobre 2003)

*Debout là'dans !! C'est l'heure !!*


----------



## nato kino (23 Octobre 2003)

Et ne me demandez pas de quoi, j'ai oublié.


----------



## nato kino (23 Octobre 2003)

ça ronfle dur ce matin...


----------



## anntraxh (23 Octobre 2003)

hello Nato  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## nato kino (23 Octobre 2003)

salut Ann


----------



## nato kino (23 Octobre 2003)

Faut pas faire de bruit, ils dorment encore...


----------



## barbarella (23 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas faire de bruit, ils dorment encore...



Eh bien voilà, c'est malin, pour une fois que je suis pas pressée. Allez, bonjour à tous et très bonne journée


----------



## nato kino (23 Octobre 2003)

Pas pressée de quoi ?


----------



## Luc G (23 Octobre 2003)

Debout, les crabes ; la marée monte !


----------



## nato kino (23 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Debout, les crabes ; la marée monte !


Le chant des sirènes ? Je vais y aller, il est temps.
Bonne nuit !!


----------



## Alex666 (23 Octobre 2003)

ça faisait longtemps que je ne m'etait pas réveillé aussi mal (nez bouché coltard, journée de merde, temps de merde...)
ça commence bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vivement la neige a profusion et mon surf sous le coude !

bonne journée les cocos


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

Bonne journée tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




journée pluvieuse: journée heureuse


----------



## Foguenne (24 Octobre 2003)

Bonne journée à tous.
Elle sera longue et c'est tant mieux.


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2003)

Bonne journée Foguenne, bonne journée à tous, c'est vendreeeeeeeeeeediiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Youpiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour tous.
Pas chaud ce matin, hein ?

J'ai du gratter le parre brise.
Premier froid parisien.

Excellente journée tout le monde.


----------



## barbarella (25 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, il y a kamkil qui distribue du gateau n'en prenez pas c'est pas bon et ça reste sur l'estomac.

Allez bon samedi à tous


----------



## kamkil (25 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde, il y a kamkil qui distribue du gateau n'en prenez pas c'est pas bon et ça reste sur l'estomac.
> 
> Allez bon samedi à tous



Pffff... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas le mien d'abord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous finirez bien par en prendre une part sans vous en rendre compte d'ailleurs, tôt ou tard...


----------



## barbarella (25 Octobre 2003)

Tout ce que je te souhaite kamkil, c'est de ne jamais être servi


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

Bon, je prends l'avion moi. Pas de Macgé pendant toute la journée... Ce soir peut-etre... Au revoir les aminches


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

'jour tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça boume


----------



## Oizo (25 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour Vieux Raleur, dude, barbarella, kamkil et les autres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne journée !


----------



## kamkil (25 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tout ce que je te souhaite kamkil, c'est de ne jamais être servi



C'est gentil ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seule solution: tuer tous les patissiers qui hantent nos campagnes


----------



## barbarella (26 Octobre 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> C'est gentil ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas tous quand même, seulement ceux qui font des gateaux pas bons et indigestes.

Allez très bon dimanche à tous


----------



## bebert (26 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour.
J'ai ma belle-mère, son chien, mon beau-frère et ma belle-sur à manger ce midi.
Souhaitez-moi bon courage !


----------



## barbarella (26 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> J'ai ma belle-mère, son chien, mon beau-frère et ma belle-sur à manger ce midi.



Tout ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quel appétit


----------



## bebert (26 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arff !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je vais commencer par le chien alors, c'est celui qui à la plus grande gueule, quoique !!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour, vous deux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




une heure de sommeil en plus: un dimanche qui démarre bien


----------



## iMax (26 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour et bon appétit à tous


----------



## sylko (27 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour et bonne semaine à tout le monde.


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

Merci bonne journée à toi, également et à tous les posteurs


----------



## barbarella (27 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde et l'univers.

Joyeux lundi


----------



## Zitoune (27 Octobre 2003)

Pareil : bonne journée à toutes et à tous


----------



## Oizo (27 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde ! Bonne journée !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour urbi et orbi


----------



## lumai (27 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour à tous et bonne semaine aussi !!!


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

Bonne journée à tous, dans la joie et la bonne humeur.

Excellent mardi


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tous, dans la joie et la bonne humeur.
> 
> Excellent mardi



je vote: OUI

bonjour à toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




roupillent tous encore


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Octobre 2003)

mais non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 roupille pas moi, levé depuis 6h.

allez bonne semaine (hier ca comptait pas, lundi noir)


----------



## barbarella (29 Octobre 2003)

Alors, comment ça va aujourd'hui ?

Bien ?

Tant mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée à tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour Barbarella !
Excellente journée pour toi ... et pour tous les autres par la meme occasion !!!


----------



## bebert (29 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour à toutes et tous !

Roberto, n'abuse pas trop de Ricorée quand même ! Laisse-en un peu pour les autres !


----------



## lumai (29 Octobre 2003)

*Bonjour !!!*












Pour compenser la grisaille d'aujourd'hui :







_ J'vous laisse la Ricorée... J'préfère mon thé matinal_


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 mais... où sont-ils donc


----------



## lumai (30 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour aussi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca doit être les vacances : tout le monde reste au chaud sous sa couette... 
Ha qu'ils ont de la chance...


----------



## PetIrix (30 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ha qu'ils ont de la chance...



Oh la vache, oui !!

Debout depuis 4h30
J'dois certainement ressembler à Droopy, aujourd'hui!


----------



## barbarella (31 Octobre 2003)

Allez, bonjour à tous, bonne journée, et tout, et tout


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Allez, bonjour à tous, bonne journée, et tout, et tout



Absolument tout ?


----------



## sylko (31 Octobre 2003)

Merci. De même...


----------



## lumai (31 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour à Grégoire !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










La maman va bien ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Grégoire est né.*
> La nuit entière la plus folle de ma vie a duré deux heures montre en main !


...mais ça valait la peine !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Félicitations Roberto et mille bisous à Grégoire et à sa Maman !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que sa vie soit douce et heureuse, riche en expériences et en partages...
...et remets-toi de tes émotions !!!


----------



## barbarella (31 Octobre 2003)

Bravo Roberto, c'est formidable, ah, une journée qui commence avec un bonne nouvelle.

Mais ne deviez vous pas l'appeler Flipper ce petit ?

Bonne journée et repose toi bien.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> et repose toi bien.








 ... c'est lui qui a accouché ??? ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(je me disais bien qu'il était assez "spécial" ce Roberto !!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













De toutes manières, Grégoire sera un battant, un mec qui ne s'en laissera pas compter ...
Ne dit-on pas : "Avec Grégoire, tu l'as dans la poire !!!"


----------



## bebert (31 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Grégoire est né.*
> La nuit entière la plus folle de ma vie a duré deux heures montre en main !



Félicitations Roberto !

Si c'est bien le fils à son père, ça promet !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est bien le fils à son père, ça promet !


...ce petit bout tout innocent n'en peut rien d'etre le fils de Roberto !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Arrffff !!!


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

Waow.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Félicitations Roberto !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je t'aurais bien raconté un truc, mais on verra plus tard.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment va la maman ?
Quel poids ?
Quelle taille ?
Quel age ? ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _... Et tout et tout ?_
> Pas de problèmes pour moi, Barbarella.
> 
> 
> ...




*Waouuuuuuuuuuuu !!!!!* 

Bienvenu Grégoire ...bravo à la maman ... et ... au papa aussi !


----------



## sylko (31 Octobre 2003)

Tous mes voeux de bonheur à vous trois!

Profite bien de tes prochaines nuits pour te reposer. Dès que le petit Greg sera dans son berceau à la maison, ça sera autre chose...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ne t'en fais pas, on s'y habitue. Et ça en vaut la peine.


----------



## Oizo (31 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde ! Bonne journée !



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Grégoire est né.*
> La nuit entière la plus folle de ma vie a duré deux heures montre en main !



Félicitations Roberto !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2003)

Euh Roberto ! 
J'ai trouvé un illustre prédecesseur au petit Grégoire :






ps : à ta place, je vérifierais si ses petits vetements sont bien traités anti-mitres !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2003)

*J + 2*   comment va Grégoire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour à tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Novembre 2003)

Salut Roberto et bisous à Grégoire !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...une excellente journée à toutes et tous !
ps : comme je me suis déjà fait engueuler ce matin et qu'on ne m'a pas encore dit "bonjour", je me permets de me souhaiter personnellement une excellente et joyeuse journée !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Novembre 2003)

Bonne journée à toi thebig et mes félicitations au parents du petit Grégoire (désolé pour le retard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (3 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous, bonne journée


----------



## Luc G (3 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, et tout particulièrement bonjour à Grégoire.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, faut pas rêver, y a aussi de mauvaises nouvelles : je suis de nouveau au boulot


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Novembre 2003)

Euh ! les potes ! ... je cherche le meme en vrai pour rentrer chez moi ce soir !!! Quelqu'un peut m'aider ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Merci d'avance !
ps : à demain .... peut etre !


----------



## Luc G (3 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! les potes ! ... je cherche le meme en vrai pour rentrer chez moi ce soir !!! Quelqu'un peut m'aider ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De tout coeur avec toi, TheBig. tant qu'à faire, je te propose ça :






Remarque, on trouve plus curieux, je suppose que c'est pour ceux qui se font traiter de "cochon !" :


----------



## lumai (3 Novembre 2003)

*Boujouuuuur !!!*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Remarque, on trouve plus curieux, je suppose que c'est pour ceux qui se font traiter de "cochon !" :


Merci Luc ! Je te revaudrai ça quand tu seras dans ma tranche !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









En ce qui concerne le cochon, c'est bien, mais dans le style "imbécile" ou "gros con", t'as rien en stock ???


----------



## bebert (3 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde ! 
Bon mois de novembre !!!


----------



## Luc G (3 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Merci Luc ! Je te revaudrai ça quand tu seras dans ma tranche !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour la tranche, ça ne saurait tarder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le reste, ça doit pouvoir se faire en option


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour la foule  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tous en forme, ce matin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reste, ça doit pouvoir se faire en option


...on attend !!!
ps : j'ai trouvé un pote dans le meme cas !


----------



## PetIrix (3 Novembre 2003)

Salut Roberto.

Comment va le p'tit nouveau?
Des nouvelles, que diable, des nouvelles!!


Mon p'tit Grégoire à moi, il est né un 14 février.
Jamais pu faire mieux comme cadeau!
Un bouquet de fleurs ça fait lège maintenant!


----------



## PetIrix (3 Novembre 2003)

J'ai p'tet mal lu, mais il me semble qu'on ne connait toujours pas sa fiche technique.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Poids, taille, CPU, RAM, CD x combien, tout ça, tout ça quoi !!


----------



## Luc G (3 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...on attend !!!



Tu crois que j'ai que ça à faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










.

Enfin, un bon geste : j'ai rien pour les imbéciles mais pour les gros cons, ça devrait faire l'affaire :

















PS. Je passe sur les détails concernant l'utilisation de la corne de rhinocéros à des fins peu avouables


----------



## krystof (3 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> PS. Je passe sur les détails concernant l'utilisation de la corne de rhinocéros à des fins peu avouables



Parait que thebig s'en fait livrer par caisses entières.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Parait que thebig s'en fait livrer par caisses entières.


Mwouais ! ... mais si ça continue comme ce matin, j'en aurai plus besoin pendant quelques semaines !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ps : pensez à moi ce soir !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2003)

Tidju ! La moquette au bureau était vachement dure !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (je veux dire "la vraie moquette" hein, bande de nases !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)
Qu'à cela ne tienne ! Une excellente journée à toutes et à tous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : demain est un autre jour... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...c'est plus de mon age tout ça !!!


----------



## benjamin (4 Novembre 2003)

Couché à 21h30, réveillé à 2h30, pas réussi à me rendormir, et une journée de travail qui s'annonce. Mon horloge biologique connaît quelques dysfonctionnements


----------



## Balooners (4 Novembre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Couché à 21h30, réveillé à 2h30, pas réussi à me rendormir, et une journée de travail qui s'annonce. Mon horloge biologique connaît quelques dysfonctionnements



Moi couché à.... ben pas encore, encore une dure journée qui s'annoce (pas cours).

Bonjour Benjamin.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2003)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Benjamin.











 ben et moi ! Je me brosse ??????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Salut benjamin et balooners ! et excellente journée !


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Novembre 2003)

'jour à toutes/tous.
_pfffff; fatigué..._


----------



## barbarella (4 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelques vitamines pour lutter contre la fatigue : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Excellent mardi


----------



## sylko (4 Novembre 2003)

Excellente journée à tout le monde...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Excellente journée à tout le monde...


Salut sylko ! Alors, complètement remis de ta grippe automnale et couetteuse ???


----------



## Luc G (4 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ben et moi ! Je me brosse ???????


Ben, je croyais que tu brossais la moquette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour à tous les tombés du lit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et à ceux qui n'ont eu droit qu'à la descente de lit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Il fait très beau, c'est déjà ça parce que sinon, côté boulot, ça sent le stress. Espérons qu'une bonne nouvelle viendra équilibrer tout ça.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le WE approche enfin


----------



## Balooners (4 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ben et moi ! Je me brosse ???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Désolé TheBig.


Bonjour et bonne journée
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon ben bonjours à tous, mais c'est un peu tard


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

Bon'jour, bon'appétit et bon'soir !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon on fait quoi maintenant ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Bon'jour, bon'appétit et bon'soir !



ben v'la une journée vite expédiée


----------



## krystof (4 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Bon on fait quoi maintenant ?



Très provocant ça. J'ai bien un truc en tête, mais bon...


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

Debout là d'dans, c'est l'heure.

Bonjour les posteurs et posteuses


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour barbarella.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonjour à toutes et tous.


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour barbarella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la princesse et le p'tit poulet sont déjà debout. Bjr à vous 2. 
Pet' comment va ton nouveau-né ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour, miss  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



salut les hommes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bien dormi et encore un jour de moins pour le WE


----------



## lumai (5 Novembre 2003)

Boujour tout le monde !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bien réveillés ce matin ???


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> la princesse et le p'tit poulet sont déjà debout. Bjr à vous 2.
> Pet' comment va ton nouveau-né ?



Un peu grande gueule !!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Un peu grande gueule !!



le portrait tout craché de son père


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2003)

Salut les matutinaux, un temps à aller à Peyrepertuse ce matin. Manque de bol, il faudra s'en passer


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> le portrait tout craché de son père



Je voulais ajouter cette allusion.
Mais vu la tête que j'ai en ce moment ...


----------



## Luc G (6 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment ça, personne n'a amené le café ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'est un scaâââandale.


----------



## lumai (6 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour à toi aussi, et à tous les autres aussi !

Pour le café, désolée, je sais pas le faire...


----------



## bebert (6 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour Luc et Lumai !
Tidjuuuu ! Luc est le premier levé ?


----------



## barbarella (6 Novembre 2003)

Ben pareil, bonjour tout le monde, bonne journée.

Qui s'occupe du café ?


----------



## bebert (6 Novembre 2003)

Euh Barbarella, tu as une tache de confiture sur ta robe !


----------



## Luc G (6 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Luc et Lumai !
> Tidjuuuu ! Luc est le premier levé ?



Qu'est-ce que c'est que ces allusions pernicieuses, bebert ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Non, mais, est-ce que je fais des remarques du genre "bebert se couche comme un PetIrix, euh, pardon, comme les poules" parce qu'on te voit jamais dans les users de la nuit ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis d'abord, t'as pas un texte à pondre maintenant que t'es debout ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis au boulot tous les matins vers 8h mais je ne poste pas en prenant mon petit déjeuner comme barbarella, ça m'évite de me cochonner


----------



## bebert (6 Novembre 2003)

Ce que tu fais la nuit ne me regarde pas !


----------



## Luc G (6 Novembre 2003)

Ce que je fais le jour, non plus !


----------



## barbarella (7 Novembre 2003)

Un p'tit bonjour n'a jamais fait de mal à personne, alors, bonjour


----------



## bebert (7 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour !

J'ai fais un horrible cauchemar hier soir. J'ai rêvé que la motié de la planète avait grillé à cause d'une eruption solaire géante ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je regardre trop internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS : c'est de la confiture d'abricot aujourd'hui Barbarella ?


----------



## lumai (7 Novembre 2003)

Vi Vi 
Bonjour à toi aussi et à tous ceux qui passent par là !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2003)

Biujoour la foule en délire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Excellente journée à toutes et tous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




VIVE  les Vacances !!!


----------



## Luc G (7 Novembre 2003)

Salut les tombés du lit, pas de blessés ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Biujoour la foule en délire
> 
> 
> 
> ...







quelle pêche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bonjour à tous


----------



## barbarella (9 Novembre 2003)

Grasse mat ? 

Allez c'est parti, bonjour


----------



## bebert (9 Novembre 2003)

Salut ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi c'est Rugby sur France 3 !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous ! J'espère que vous passerez une excellente journée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Quant à moi, vous ne me verrez pas beaucoup sur le forum aujourd'hui, ni les jours suivants d'ailleurs... on est littéralement submergés de boulot !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












(Inutile pour certains de crier "ouf !!!" ... je le sais ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)...

ps : y'a pas une tranche qui veut bien reprendre Luc G ! il a fichu un bordel pas possible hier et a vomi sur mon bichon de poils !!!


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour tous.

Bonne journée également.


----------



## Luc G (12 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> G ! il a fichu un bordel pas possible hier et a vomi sur mon bichon de poils !!!


Dans l'état où tu étais, je me demande bien comment tu peux savoir :
1) qui a vomi ? (un indice : y avait des frites et des moules)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2) sur quoi il a vomi ? (pas d'indice, y a rien qui dépassait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

ça avait pourtant bien commencé : 

On avait été se recueillir sur nos années passées :





Ensuite, on s'est raconté toutes nos misères, la vie n'est pas toujours facile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :






C'est après que ça s'est gâté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais là c'est pas racontable


----------



## Luc G (12 Novembre 2003)

S'cusez-moi : bonjour, tout le monde, quand même


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2003)

On ne peut pas appeller ça une grasse matinée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée à tous


----------



## sylko (13 Novembre 2003)

Excellente journée à tout le monde.


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Novembre 2003)

bonjour à toi , ô mon Vieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_l'abus de boisson provoque parfois des réveils précoces _


----------



## Luc G (13 Novembre 2003)

Salut les (rares 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) tombés du lit, ça sent l'hibernation par ici.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut les (rares
> 
> 
> 
> ...



contrairement à ce que pourrait laisser croire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MZK, je n'en suis pas tombé, mais sorti


----------



## lumai (13 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour à vous tous aussi !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2003)

A tout le monde ... un excellent et heureux 14 novembre...!!!
...et en plus, c'est vendredi !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

Excellente journée à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




me sens de très bonne humeur, ce matin


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Novembre 2003)

salut


----------



## bebert (14 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour, content de vous voir ce matin.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, content de vous voir ce matin.



t'as bien raison: c'est nous les plus beaux


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2003)

Debout, les crabes, la marée monte !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> t'as bien raison: c'est nous les plus beaux



par rapport à qui ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enfin, des goûts et des couleurs


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> t'as bien raison: c'est nous les plus beaux








 ... si on peut dire !!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... si on peut dire !!!



l'es où, la vieille


----------



## barbarella (14 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> t'as bien raison: c'est nous les plus beaux



Bonjour les pus beaux


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les plus beaux



la plus belle qui rejoint les plus beaux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonjour


----------



## barbarella (14 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> la plus belle qui rejoint les plus beaux...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quelle équipe


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Quelle équipe



restons simples: la "Dream Team"


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... si on peut dire !!!



Et qui c'est qui prend toute la place !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et qui c'est qui prend toute la place !



va pas commencer à prendre tes aises, toi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2003)

...Bon dimanche à tout le monde !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pfff .. il pleut aujourd'hui .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais qu'à cela ne tienne ! Que le soleil soit dans vos coeurs !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dimanche pluvieux, dimanche heureux


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... aux présents comme aux absents


----------



## Oizo (17 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour Vieux Raleur, bonjour tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Vieux Raleur, bonjour tout le monde



salut Oizo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et Kindy, ça va toujours?


----------



## Oizo (17 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> salut Oizo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui Kindy est en pleine forme


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Novembre 2003)

allez debout là-dedans


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2003)

pas si fort  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonjour


----------



## Oizo (18 Novembre 2003)




----------



## cmatrit (19 Novembre 2003)

Bon levé à tous, et très bonne journée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour cmatrit ! ... Une excellente journée pour toi aussi et pour tout le monde par la meme occasion !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

TheBig et cmatrit bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et aussi à tous ceux qui cherchent encore la sortie de leur lit


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Novembre 2003)

Bonjoooooour !


----------



## cmatrit (20 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour Dark Templar, bonjour à tous...


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour cmatrit, bonne journée à toi.


----------



## Sir (20 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour a tous , bonne journée a toutes et tous ....
Sir.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2003)

'jour à tous


----------



## lumai (20 Novembre 2003)

Bonjouuuuur !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bonjouuuuur !!!



'jour, vous


----------



## lumai (20 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> 'jour, vous



b'jour toi aussi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Novembre 2003)

Une excellente journée à toutes et tous !!!
Puisse ce vendredi etre l'un des plus beaux jours de votre vie ...!!!


----------



## Sir (21 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour a tous , bonne journée a tous , vivement le week end demain !!! 
Sir.


----------



## cmatrit (21 Novembre 2003)

Meilleures choses à vous tous pour cette journée...et pour la suite...

Bonjour TheBig et Sir.


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Novembre 2003)

Vivement ce soir qu'on s'couche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Sir (21 Novembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> Meilleures choses à vous tous pour cette journée...et pour la suite...
> 
> Bonjour TheBig et Sir.




Bonjour a toi cmatrit


----------



## Nephou (21 Novembre 2003)

bien le bonjour à tous et à ceux qui suivront


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Vivement ce soir qu'on s'couche



c'est bien vrai


----------



## lumai (21 Novembre 2003)

B'jour tous !!!


----------



## cmatrit (23 Novembre 2003)

Bon dimanche, bonne vêpre...et tutti quanti...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour cmatrit ... un excellent dimanche bien reposant pour toi et pour tout le monde...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...et n'oublions pas que demain ... c'est lundi ! Arrrgh !


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et n'oublions pas que demain ... c'est lundi ! Arrrgh !


Ca j'ai pas oublié 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez, bonne journée quand même à vous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2003)

Salut Dark et une excellente journée pour toi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...et pour tout le monde aussi !


----------



## Sir (24 Novembre 2003)

Bonne journée a tous .


----------



## cmatrit (24 Novembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ca j'ai pas oublié
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bonne journée à tous, salut à toi, ô Dark Templar;

et puis tant pis pour le lundi matin...quand tu te lèves pour aller au turf, c'est en définitive pas désagréable...mais quand tu te lèves pour aller nulle part...

qui ose parler de rabat-joie ?? mais non la vie est belle!!!, pensez y...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> mais non la vie est belle!!!, pensez y...


...c'est vrai que la vie est belle ! .... de temps en temps...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bonne journée Sir et cmatrit ...!


----------



## Sir (24 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour a toi The Big


----------



## Luc G (24 Novembre 2003)

Salut les matinaux, j'ai retrouvé mon bureau. Pour l'heure, il ne m'a pas fait la gueule après ma semaine d'absence


----------



## Nephou (24 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous, javais la possibilité de vous saluer plus tôt mais je devais préparer la mise en ligne d'un communiqué qui ne verra jamais le jour. tain, je suis un peu énervé moi. Enfin, de nouveau bien le bonjour et une excellente journée à tous 





.


----------



## lumai (24 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour à toute zé tous


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Novembre 2003)

Alllleeeez !
Tout le monde debout !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2003)

Salut Dark ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... excellente journée pour tout le monde !!!!


----------



## maousse (25 Novembre 2003)

bonjour tout le monde ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai pas beaucoup dormi, quand on aime, on ne compte pas...


----------



## cmatrit (25 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous, Bonjour Dark, The Big., et Maousse...

Bonne journée à tous...








			
				maousse a dit:
			
		

> bonjour tout le monde !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il fait bon être jeune


----------



## Sir (25 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour a tous TheBig, Dark ,Maousse , cmatrit et que la journée soit bonne pour tous .
Sir.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2003)

Salut maousse, cmatrit et Sir ... que cette journée vous apporte joie et bonheur et un peu de fric par la meme occasion...


----------



## Sir (25 Novembre 2003)

Ah les $$$ ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Ah les $$$ ...


Moi, en ces temps-ci, c'est plutot "$" que "$$$" ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 ...mais comme je ne dois pas etre le seul, ça me console !!!


----------



## cmatrit (25 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Moi, en ces temps-ci, c'est plutot "$" que "$$$" ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tss, tss, "demandez et vous recevrez..."


----------



## Sir (25 Novembre 2003)

L'envie des jeunes $$$$$ , la réalité $ ...
Sir.


----------



## Luc G (25 Novembre 2003)

Salut, les tombés du lit et bonne journée.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2003)

Salut Luc et une excellente journée ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : félicitations pour ta victoire ... pistonné va !!!!


----------



## lumai (25 Novembre 2003)

Boooonjouuuur !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2003)

Salut lumai... et bonne journée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




...l'air toute enjouée ce matin !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour le monde


----------



## lumai (25 Novembre 2003)

Vu le temps, faut bien !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Novembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> bonjour tout le monde !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



des noms des noms !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2003)

...et encore une excellente journée à toutes et tous...


----------



## cmatrit (26 Novembre 2003)

Salut TheBig, et bonne journée à tous...
Soyez fort...


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour thebig, conjour matrit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A demain


----------



## Luc G (26 Novembre 2003)

Salut aux matutinaux, sous un splendide ciel bleu ici. Le Canigou est poudré de blanc, il ne manque plus qu'une demi-journée de libre pour aller bader en haut de Peyrepertuse.


----------



## Oizo (26 Novembre 2003)

... et bonne journée à tous !


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

SAluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut a touuuuuuuuuuuus !!


----------



## cmatrit (27 Novembre 2003)

Encore personne ???!

Et bien.... bonjour à tous quand même et je vous souhaite une bonne journée....


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Novembre 2003)

Voilà, j'arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonjour à toi cmatrit, et bonjour à ceux qui suivront.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2003)

Jamais deux sans trois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonjour la foule


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2003)

Allez une fois ! J'espère que vous passerez une excellente journée dans la joie et la bonne humeur !!!


----------



## jpmiss (27 Novembre 2003)

Salut et bonne journée a tous.
Pour ma part il va bientot etre l'heure d'aller au lit


----------



## Luc G (27 Novembre 2003)

Debout les crabes, la marée monte !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cette nuit, la neige a entamé sa descente sur le Canigou, 500 m de mieux à vue de nez. Mais on n'est pas encore près de la voir sur la plage.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2003)

...et (encore !) une excellente journée à toutes et tous ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...une journée de répit entre l'anniversaire de sylko hier et l'anniversaire de bebert demain ! Arf...


----------



## maousse (28 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...une journée de répit entre l'anniversaire de sylko hier et l'anniversaire de bebert demain ! Arf...


d'ailleurs, je voudrais me rattraper et souhaiter un bon anniversaire à tous ceux pour qui je l'ai oublié...et que j'oublierai(je sais, c'est petit...) ça tombe bien qu'il n'y en ai pas aujourd'hui, quand même ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bonne journée tout le monde !


----------



## cmatrit (28 Novembre 2003)

Alors bonne journée à tous...et par la même occasion bon anniversaire aussi qu'il soit passé, présent et immédiat ou futur...


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour vous deux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi aussi, je m'excuse de ne pas consacrer plus de temps à "l'anniversaire des matelots", je tâcherai de m'y remettre bientôt.


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

Bonne journee a tous .


----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2003)

Salut, les tombés du lit, c'est vendredi


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2003)

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## gribouille (29 Novembre 2003)

bijouuuuurrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... bon aller pour ceux qui se lèvent... moi je vais me coucher


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Novembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> moi je vais me coucher


dors bien mon petit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et bienvenue dans ce Samedi à tous ceux qui daigneront se lever.


----------



## bebert (29 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour à celles et ceux qui trainent au bar même le week-end !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à celles et ceux qui trainent au bar même le week-end !









 toi, dire ça un jour comme celui-ci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bonne journée à tous


----------



## molgow (30 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et bonne journée à tous, même à ceux qui comme moi vont bosser toute la journée..


----------



## sylko (30 Novembre 2003)

Bon dimanche à tout le monde...


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Novembre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bon dimanche à tout le monde...


Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je mange les deux ou je vous en laisse un ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bon dimanche à tout le monde...



et voila le café






bonne journée à tous


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous et que cette semaine vous soit profitable en tous points


----------



## Yip (1 Décembre 2003)

Merci, toi aussi Dark


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2003)

Bonne semaine Dark et Yip  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Luc G (1 Décembre 2003)

Salut les tombés du lit, pas de bobos ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut les tombés du lit, pas de bobos ?



Môssieu: veullez noter que je n'en tombe pas, mais que j'en descend


----------



## Luc G (1 Décembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Môssieu: veullez noter que je n'en tombe pas, mais que j'en descend


Ouais, on sait que pour la descente, t'en connais un rayon


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, on sait que pour la descente, t'en connais un rayon



te précipites pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est pas encore l'heure de l'apéro


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2003)

suis le premier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y'a du relachement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour à tous

- les lève-tot
- les leve-tard
- ceux qui vont tomber du lit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- et à ceux qui ne trouveront pas la sortie de leur lit...


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Décembre 2003)

un (café-) calva et ca repart  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sur ce, bonne journée à tous


----------



## Luc G (2 Décembre 2003)

Salut les matutinaux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> ...
> - ceux qui vont tomber du lit



Oiseau de mauvaise augure ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je me demandais comment il était possible que Vieux Râleur soit le premier levé, c'était avant d'avoir vu la suite des messages : 



			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> un (café-) calva et ca repart



Finalement, tout s'explique


----------



## cmatrit (3 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour les marmottes, je vous souhaite une très bonne journée...


----------



## PetIrix (3 Décembre 2003)

Itou.


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2003)

bon les promos sont terminées jusque le 22. reste les journées adhérents. Les packs de Royal Supra 200. aller chez le coupe-tif. utiliser les cheques cadeaux offerts par le CE. ma reduc de 30% sur le materiel informatique. 

hum...
le café est prêt. quelqu'un n'en veut ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tapez 36 15 qui n'en veut !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2003)

La foule, ce matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3615 voilà, voilà... 






bonne journée


----------



## Luc G (3 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour, tout le monde. Dernier flash d'actualités : Roberto n'est pas une marmotte, je répète, Roberto n'est pas une marmotte.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2003)

*Roberto*





 c'est l'heure


----------



## Luc G (3 Décembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *Roberto*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, mais l'heure de quoi, là est la question ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais l'heure de quoi, là est la question ?



j'attendais des pages que j'ai reçues depuis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







j'ai été efficace


----------



## Oizo (4 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde !
... et bonne journée !


----------



## Luc G (4 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enfin, bonjour Oizo, parce qu'apparemment tout le monde est bien arrimé : y a pas grand monde qui est tombé du lit ce matin.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2003)

Jamais deux sans trois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour à tous


----------



## Luc G (4 Décembre 2003)

Salut, vieux Râleur. Pour que ceux qui ont du mal à émerger puissent se secouer le neurone en douceur, un petit sujet de réflexion (dépêche Reuters lue sur le site de Libé) :

Une loi pour éviter aux femmes de faire la queue aux toilettes
04 décembre 07:10:42

NEW YORK - New York a décidé de lutter contre une inégalité criante: les femmes doivent faire la queue pendant une éternité aux toilettes, alors qu'il n'y a jamais autant de monde du côté des hommes.

La municipalité de New York a présenté mercredi une loi qui prévoit de doubler le nombre de toilettes pour femmes dans tous les établissements publics.

"Depuis trop longtemps, les femmes doivent faire la queue et voir nos homologues mâles aller et venir aux toilettes sans problème, alors que nous perdons un temps précieux dans des files d'attente pour utiliser ces commodités", s'est émue Yvette Clarke, conseillère démocrate de Brooklyn à l'origine de cette loi.

Elle a souligné que le changement bénéficierait aussi à ces messieurs.

"Pour les hommes, c'est un mieux également, parce que beaucoup d'entre vous attendent avec nos paquets pendant que nous faisons la queue aux toilettes", a-t-elle noté.

"Nous ne sommes pas équipées comme vous, les hommes", a-t-elle également observé. "Il nous faut des conditions plus appropriées. Et parfois, cela prend beaucoup de notre temps".

Y a plus qu'à demander à Finn de nous faire un sondage, genre :
- ça vous donne à penser
- de quoi que c'est ?
- ces américains !
- Femmes, mes soeurs, continuons la lutte !
- Hommes, mes frères, halte au féminisme primaire
- de toutes façons, moi je préfère pisser dans la campagne


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2003)

Ah, se lever, aller au jardin, cueillir une tomate et la déguster en arrosant les coccinelles...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




que du bonheur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour le reste, j'ai décidé de ne plus porter les paquets  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finn, *au boulot*


----------



## Luc G (4 Décembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Ah, se lever, aller au jardin, cueillir une tomate et la déguster en arrosant les coccinelles...



Du même avis mais les coccinelles, mon gamin les élève, dans la maison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Je dois en avoir une vingtaine en boîte à la salle à manger en compagnie de quelques scarabées nourris consciencieusement à la pomme depuis le mois de mai. La dernière mante est morte la semaine dernière. Faut dire que ça devenait dur de lui dénicher des sauterelles pour la sustenter.

Bon, j'ai l'impression que je m'égare.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour à tout le monde ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...Pleine forme aujourd'hui...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère de tout coeur que cette journée sera placée sous le signe de la joie, de la bonne humeur et de la cordialité dans notre bar bien aimé !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tout le monde !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour tout seul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







excellente journée à tous ceux qui hésitent encore à se lever


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2003)

...et faites gaffe !!!


----------



## cmatrit (5 Décembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout seul
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour les monuments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 bonne journée...

Sinon debout les marmottons...la vie est courte...faut en profiter...


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2003)

grumpf...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] grumpf...








 ... un sursaut dans ton hibernation ???


----------



## sylko (5 Décembre 2003)

Excellente journée à tout le monde.

C'est vendredi... Yesssssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... un sursaut dans ton hibernation ???



hiber-nation ? c'est sur la ligne 6 ça ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Argh !!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu l'as dit ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin, pour etre précis, chez moi ça fait plutot "Kritch" mais j'ai voulu rester général... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : si j'avais dit "capitaine" la phrase aurait perdu de son sens logique et puis général ça va bien avec mes étoiles... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ATTENTION : j'ai bien dit "Kritch" et pas "Kitsch" ... bande de nases...


----------



## Luc G (5 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour, tout le monde. On voit que c'est vendredi : il y en a pas mal qui ont tendance à se lever plus tôt.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, tout le monde. On voit que c'est vendredi : il y en a pas mal qui ont tendance à se lever plus tôt.



ben oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mon week-end a commencé ce matin   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je ne veux pas en perdre une miette


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Décembre 2003)

et voilà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ca boit ca floode et ca se lève pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon bein bonne journée quand même ca va etre dure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rassurez moi : y en a qui bossent aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Rassurez moi : y en a qui bossent aujourd'hui ?


Pas moiiiiii


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Décembre 2003)

Toujours personne ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez souriez que diable, plus que deux semaines avant Noël


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Décembre 2003)

Salut Dark !
Excellente journée pour tout le monde... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous allez etre tranquilles cette semaine ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... 5 jours d'audit pour moi ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je ne vais pas avoir le temps de passer souvent ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.....C'est la vie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A bientot ... j'espère...


----------



## Luc G (8 Décembre 2003)

Salut les (rares !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) tombés du lit. Pour les autres, info exclusive : ça y est, il fait jour


----------



## Nephou (8 Décembre 2003)

Merci pour linformation ; je ne men étais pas bien rendu compte mais cest vrai : je vois très bien la tour Eiffel dans lair limpide (car gelé) de mes petits matins.
Bonjour à tous en direct de ma première pause de la journée après une heure de travail.
Vivement que je la voie scintiller pour rentrer chez moi. _(la tour Eiffel, pas mon heure de travail)_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut les (rares !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci de l'info  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonjour à tous d'un week-end qui se prolonge...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pas pressé de rentrer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon courage à tous


----------



## Luc G (9 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour, les matutinaux (qui apparemment font comme les poules : ils attendent qu'il fasse jour pour se lever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, les matutinaux (qui apparemment font comme les poules : ils attendent qu'il fasse jour pour se lever
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien esseulé, LucG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




n'écoutant que mon bon coeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je le salue bien bas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et à tous ceux qui viendraient à passer en ces lieux, une toute bonne journée


----------



## PetIrix (10 Décembre 2003)

Bonne journée tout le monde


----------



## Luc G (10 Décembre 2003)

Salut, PetIrix, quand même au moins un matinal et serviable avec ça


----------



## PetIrix (10 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut, PetIrix, quand même au moins un matinal et serviable avec ça



Plus souvent qu'il ne peut y paraitre .


----------



## Luc G (11 Décembre 2003)

Salut à ceux qui vont tomber du lit, enfin, je suppose.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut à ceux qui vont tomber du lit, enfin, je suppose.



je prend toutes les précautions nécessaires afin que ce moment déjà difficile ne devienne pas, en plus, dangereux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










bonne journée à tous


----------



## Luc G (11 Décembre 2003)

Je rêve ou il y en a qui essayent de se refaire une virginité en changeant d'identité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Attention aux chevaux de retour comme aurait dit Eddie (pas Mitchell)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je rêve ou il y en a qui essayent de se refaire une virginité en changeant d'identité
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas de fantasmes inutiles dès l'aurore   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









en fait c'est ce qui était prévu dès l'origine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



un retour aux sources


----------



## PetIrix (11 Décembre 2003)

Tu en avais marre de vieux râler ??


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Tu en avais marre de vieux râler ??



rassures-toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je garde mon sale caractère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












  vais pas te laisser seul dans cette galère


----------



## Luc G (11 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> rassures-toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T'aurais répondu le contraire, je ne t'aurais pas cru.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais répondu le contraire, je ne t'aurais pas cru.



commences-pas, toi


----------



## Luc G (11 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> commences-pas, toi



Je commence pas, je continue.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je commence pas, je continue.



l'est pire que moi, ce mec


----------



## PetIrix (11 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> rassures-toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh. Ben tout va bien alors.
Tu m'as fait peur !!


----------



## PetIrix (11 Décembre 2003)

Euuhh ... 

Lemmy, c'est le verlan d'e-mail en vieux raleur ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Euuhh ...
> 
> Lemmy, c'est le verlan d'e-mail en vieux raleur ?



non, simplement "Michel" en argot US  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... les premières "série noire" que j'ai lu


----------



## PetIrix (11 Décembre 2003)

Ah ? 

Mes premières séries noires, ils s'appelaient tous "macabé"

So scottish!!


----------



## PetIrix (12 Décembre 2003)




----------



## lumai (12 Décembre 2003)

A toi aussi et puis à tous les autres !!!!


----------



## Luc G (12 Décembre 2003)

Salut, les tôt levés. Ce matin, je soutiens moralement ceux qui travaillent vu que je reste à la maison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, histoire d'installer un peu de fourbi sur mon G5 tout neuf.


----------



## PetIrix (12 Décembre 2003)

Bonne install !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2003)

à tous


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Décembre 2003)

Bon dimanche à tous si vous faites l'effort de vous lever


----------



## Luc G (14 Décembre 2003)

Sûr que je suis levé. Je suis en train de me battre avec les autorisations de panther en transférant des foultitudes de documents sur mon bipro (va falloir que je m'unixe un peu, je suis notoirement incompétent sur le sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Cet après-midi, changement de programmes, je m'en vais chercher 10 ou 15 kgs de chocolat dans les corbières.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2003)

... merci ! 
bon dimanche ensoleillé à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , ici pluvieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne journée tous et p'tre à plus tard...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2003)

Grand soleil ici pour  souhaiter à toutes et tous une excellente journée


----------



## lumai (14 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour à vous aussi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_C'est vrai qu'un peu de ciel bleu ça fait du bien !_


----------



## melaure (14 Décembre 2003)

Alternance de soleil et gros nuage sur la plaine chalonnaise. Enfin ce n'est pas grâve puisque l'Elan Chalonais a bien battu Roanne en Pro A hier soir (beau match et en plus j'étai au premier rang 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Grand soleil ici pour  souhaiter à toutes et tous une excellente journée




Comme par miracle... le ciel c'est dégagé et il fait grand soleil ici, aussi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_L'est magicien Lemmymy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci pour cette belle image ! 




Et excellente journ' à toi aussi _


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Décembre 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Comme par miracle... le ciel c'est dégagé et il fait grand soleil ici, aussi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci de tes souhaits  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_j'espère qu'il sera toujours ausi simple d'apporter le beau temps_


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Grand soleil ici pour  souhaiter à toutes et tous une excellente journée


Tiens pourquoi tu t'appelles plus Vieux Râleur ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tiens pourquoi tu t'appelles plus Vieux Râleur ?



en fait "Lemmy" était le pseu que j'avais prévu à l'origine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en plus parmi vous tous, j'ai l'impression de rajeunir de jour en jour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









... mais je conserve mon "sale caractère", j'y tiens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

bonjour à toutes et à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et pour démarrer:






  ça va déjà un peu mieux, comme ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





allez, en route


----------



## toph (15 Décembre 2003)

ça fait plaisir de sauter du lit et voir que tout est prêt pour le p'tit déj !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bonne journée à tous


----------



## PetIrix (15 Décembre 2003)

Il fait déjà soleil chez toi ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonne journée.

_Peux reprendre de la brioche ??_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Il fait déjà soleil chez toi ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je confirme: le soleil arrive, pas un nuage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_pour la brioche: est-ce bien raisonnable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 j'en connais qui aiment aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 

bonne journée à toi


----------



## Luc G (15 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour aux matinaux. Ici, soleil et nuages et une dure journée en perspective.


----------



## lumai (15 Décembre 2003)

Mmmmh !!! C'est bon la brioche au p'tit déj !!!


----------



## Oizo (15 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour Vieux Ra..._ euh..._ Lemmy ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et bonjour toph, PetIrix, Luc G, lumai et tous les autres !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

Salut à toi Kin... _oups_





 Oizo


----------



## toph (15 Décembre 2003)

la neige fait son apparition


----------



## Oizo (15 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toi Kin... _oups_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PetIrix (16 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde.
Frais ce matin sur Panam.
Gratté le pare brise. 

Lemmy, croissant ce matin ou encore brioche ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Faites gaffe au café il est brulant ce matin.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

Merci pour les croissants, je t'ai apporté une brioche:






et quelques petits pains







Bonjour à toutes et à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et bonne route pour ceux qui roulent


----------



## Luc G (16 Décembre 2003)

Salutations aux lève-tôt. Si je comprends bien, y en a pas mal qui sont encore plus givrés que d'habitude ce matin.


----------



## PetIrix (16 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salutations aux lève-tôt. Si je comprends bien, y en a pas mal qui sont encore plus givrés que d'habitude ce matin.



Et encore j'ai arrété les équipes du matin.
5h30 c'est trop tôt.


----------



## PetIrix (16 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les croissants, je t'ai apporté une brioche:



C'est ma femme qui va être contente.
Déjà qu'elle trouve que j'en ai trop.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> C'est ma femme qui va être contente.
> Déjà qu'elle trouve que j'en ai trop.



faut lui expliquer que c'est plus confortable


----------



## PetIrix (16 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> faut lui expliquer que c'est plus confortable



Bah ouais, mais elle tape dedans, comme dans un coussin pour le remettre en forme.
Ouch !! 
Faut que je fasse gaffe au polochon!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bah ouais, mais elle tape dedans, pour le remettre en forme.
> Ouch !!








 serait-ce trop te demander de nous épargner certains détails...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

mais ils sont encore tous au lit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée aux lève tard


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

à toutes et tous,  *BONJOUR*





que cette journée vous apporte joie et sérénité


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Décembre 2003)

Salut le vieux


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Salut le vieux



Salut, moussaillon


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2003)

Salut les tombés du lit., moussaillons imberbes ou vieux croûtons.


----------



## lumai (18 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour à Tous !!!!


----------



## lumai (19 Décembre 2003)

Hop !!! Tout le monde debout !!!

Une nouvelle matinée fraîche voire vivifiante commence !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2003)

Voila, voila  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour à toutes et à tous


----------



## Luc G (19 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, tellement réveillé que j'avais oublié  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> Une nouvelle matinée fraîche voire vivifiante commence !!!


Ici, c'est plus humide que frais


----------



## PetIrix (19 Décembre 2003)

Va y avoir des matinaux de la semaine 52 ?
Ou vous serez tous en congés?


----------



## PetIrix (22 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous les fidèles au poste.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour PetIrix et une excellente journée à tout le monde...
J-2 ... vaut mieux pas etre une dinde en ces temps-ci !!!


----------



## PetIrix (22 Décembre 2003)

Salut thebig.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les travailleurs lève tôt ne doivent pas être nombreux cette semaine.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2003)

Salut thebig, salut PetIrix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne journée à vous deux et à ceux qui voudront bien passer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_vais aller prendre mon p'tit déj _


----------



## PetIrix (22 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _vais aller prendre mon p'tit déj _



J'arrive.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2003)

brioche, comme d'hab


----------



## PetIrix (22 Décembre 2003)

Ouais, ouais.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Parfait.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vais pas faire la diète à quelques jours de l'empiffrage annuel.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2003)

Qui va la  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour


----------



## bebert (23 Décembre 2003)

bonjour les virtuoses !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> bonjour les virtuoses !


----------



## bebert (24 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour ! -8°C chez moi. Et vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour ! -8°C chez moi. Et vous ?



bonjour à toi bebert, tu vas aller au boulot comme ça:






ici 10°  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne journée à toutes et tous


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

BONJOUR TOUS !!!  Ici,  il fait entre 10° et 11° (ici=région de Vaud) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon courage !  et bonne journée à toutes et tous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ce soir j'vais sur la côte en face de Bonne, c'est le grand froid si j'ai bien compris


----------



## cmatrit (24 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous, et surtout bonnes fêtes de Noël....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour à toi Fredoupsy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sois prudente   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et bonjour à toi cmatrit. merci de tes voeux


----------



## bebert (24 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> BONJOUR TOUS !!!  Ici,  il fait entre 10° et 11° (ici=région de Vaud)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'es sûre que c'est pas en dessous de zéro la température chez toi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En tout cas, passe de bonnes fêtes, tout près de chez moi !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2003)

Tout est prêt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Debout tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour à toutes et tous


----------



## Oizo (26 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour Lemmy !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Lemmy !



Bonjour à toi, Oizo


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Décembre 2003)

allo allo


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> allo allo




Bon Gromanche


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon Gromanche



ouais et tout le monde y fait rien comme des gros manches today ... mais alors rien .. à tel point qu'y a personne.

On digère les gras ?


----------



## casimir (28 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon Gromanche



tes vraiment un gormanche


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> tes vraiment un *gor*manche



et toi t'as deux mains gauches


----------



## casimir (28 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> et toi t'as deux mains gauches



et les sont très grosses


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> et les sont très grosses



pas facile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour taper sur des petites touches, pour effectuer des taches délicates.... , se saisir de petits objets microscopiques le soir au fond de son lit .. seul ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( _bien sur nous parlons de miettes de chips éparpillées sur le matelat _


----------



## casimir (28 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> pas facile
> 
> 
> 
> ...



par contre pour en coller une a un chat c'est pratique


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> par contre pour en coller une a un chat c'est pratique








ou


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> par contre pour en coller une a un chat c'est pratique



Catch me if you can


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour la foule  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_j'ai pas dit les fous!_


----------



## casimir (28 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

>



salut cousin !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2003)

allez, la semaine ne sera pas trop longue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Oizo (29 Décembre 2003)

_Bonne journée à tous !_


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour à toutes et tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et bon courage à ceux/celles qui travaillent ce matin


----------



## semac (31 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci j'en suis, des travailleurs du jour !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salut à toi


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Merci j'en suis, des travailleurs du jour !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je compatis


----------



## semac (31 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 c'est mieux que rien !!


----------



## cmatrit (31 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous, entre autre Lemmy et Semac pour cet ultime aurore de 2003... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Dans quelques heures nous remettrons les compteurs à 0...

Une pensée en passant...ça ne va pas être facile pour les demandeurs d'emplois sur 2004...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, entre autre Lemmy et Semac pour cet ultime aurore de 2003...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour à toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la dernière, oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bientôt le première  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*2004*











... en espérant que, pour certans, elle continue mieux qu'elle ne démarre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*meilleurs voeux à tous*


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour ! 
Bonne journée, bon app', bonne après-midi, bon apéro, bonne soirée et bonne nuit à tous !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bonne annnée 2004 et à un de ces 4 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bye, Bye


----------



## semac (31 Décembre 2003)

Merci pour ce petit mot
Je me joint à toi pour la pensé compatissante.

Courage à tous


----------



## semac (31 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> Bonne journée, bon app', bonne après-midi, bon apéro, bonne soirée et bonne nuit à tous !!
> 
> 
> ...



et bon anniversaire à Semac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh merci c'est trop gentil !! fallait pas !


----------



## kokua (31 Décembre 2003)

Si je comprends bien
demain c'est ton anniversaire ( tout le forum est au courant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
et aujourd' hui c'est celui de ton *ego* , toujours en avance sur toi


----------



## semac (31 Décembre 2003)

T'as tout compris


----------



## Luc G (2 Janvier 2004)

Salut les matinaux de 2004 (il finira bien par y en avoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

De la part de ceux qui sont déjà au boulot, je vous rappelle que lundi, c'est lundi


----------



## semac (3 Janvier 2004)

M'enfout ça me rapproche de mes vacances au soleil !!
Il faudra autre chose pour m'ennerver !!


----------



## kokua (4 Janvier 2004)

Semac en dehors du forum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca sera des vacances pour tous ( surtout les modos )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonnes Vacances  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, et apportes nous un peu de soleil.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> M'enfout ça me rapproche de mes vacances au soleil !!
> Il faudra autre chose pour m'ennerver !!



Bah tu viens sur Mars


----------



## semac (4 Janvier 2004)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Semac en dehors du forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'emballe pas t'as encore 1 mois à me supporter !!


----------



## kokua (4 Janvier 2004)

Crottes,
Bon on va faire avec


----------



## semac (4 Janvier 2004)

Et on me traite de floodeur !


----------



## kokua (4 Janvier 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2004)

les deux font la paire


----------



## semac (4 Janvier 2004)

on peut dire les trois petits cochons


----------



## kokua (4 Janvier 2004)

Vous oubliez le grand méchant loup, Glob


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Janvier 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> on peut dire les trois petits cochons



c'qui s'rait bien ca serait une table, ou un sujet, pour vous trois (non que je ne vous aime pas, il y en a bien un ou plus dans le lot qui a ma sympathie) pour .. parler entre vous hein... les sujets virent souvent au bavardage sans interet.

C'tait juste une idée en l'air


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Janvier 2004)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> Dans quelques heures nous remettrons les compteurs à 0...



chiche


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2004)

Je ne suis pas un cochon


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> chiche



Comme tu veux


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

Je sais bien que l'hiver, les journées sont courtes, mais quand même... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous vous levez vraiment tard en ce moment !!


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Janvier 2004)

*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MOOORRNIIIIIIIIING MACGÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ !!*




Ha, que je suis heureux de retourner au bahut


----------



## sylko (5 Janvier 2004)

Bonne journée à tout le monde!

Vivement demain à 18 heures...


----------



## bebert (5 Janvier 2004)

Bonne journée et bonne rentrée à ceux qui rentrent au boulot, à l'école ou ailleurs


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2004)

Salut, les matutinaux tout frais, tout neuf de 2004 (faut en profiter, en décembre, ils seront tout chiffonés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Salut, travailleurs, travailleuses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, c'est quand les prochaines vacances ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Je ne parle pas des originaux qui se cassent cette semaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).


----------



## semac (5 Janvier 2004)

Bon salut à tous
Et voilà c'est parti pour la première journée de travail en 2004 !
Mais bon dans 3 semaines je pars en vacance au soleil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bon courage à tous


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Janvier 2004)

*YOOOOOP*


----------



## semac (5 Janvier 2004)

Ouuuula ça présage rien de bon pour 2004 ça !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu t'attends à une année si noire que ça ??!!??


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




que la journée vous soit douce et légère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_déjà deux jours en moins avant le week end_


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2004)

Salut Lemmy, "le" matinal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonjour à ceux qui vont pas tarder
(Faudrait voir à pas démarrer 2004 avec les chaussettes en tire-bouchon et les paupières idem


----------



## sylko (6 Janvier 2004)

Bonne journée à tout le monde.

C'est le grand jour!


----------



## semac (6 Janvier 2004)

Le grand jour de quoi j'ai pas suivi


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour aux matinaux et aux autres.
Y a pas de posts en solde ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2004)

Vous avez pas vu l'heure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




debout là d'dans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ça va refroidir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon courage à toutes et tous


----------



## lumai (7 Janvier 2004)

Booooonjouuuuuuur !!!!!!


----------



## cmatrit (7 Janvier 2004)

Salut les petits...et  moins petits loups....


----------



## semac (8 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour aux matinaux et aux autres.
> Y a pas de posts en solde ?



Je poste pas trop aujourd'hui parce qu'il faut 2 posts pour le compteur mon te d'un


----------



## semac (8 Janvier 2004)

Ahhh ce regard je m'y fait pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 superbeeeeee


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

voila pour le "solide"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et qui s'occupe du "liquide"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à toutes et tous:  *Bonjour*


----------



## semac (8 Janvier 2004)

J'ai mon café qui fume à porté de ma main gauche et tout à l'heure vers 10h30 nous allons, avec mes collègues (c'est une coutume tous les jeudi matin chez nous), prendre un petit pain au chocolat :d


----------



## semac (8 Janvier 2004)

Alors pas pour moi ce sera trop après, il faut que je garde la ligne pour mes vacances heuuuu non il faut que je retrouve la ligne


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

Salut semac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à quand ta taille de guêpe


----------



## Luc G (8 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour, tout le monde. Je m'en vais aller prendre mon café, sans pain au chocolat mais c'est pas pour garder la ligne


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, tout le monde. Je m'en vais aller prendre mon café, sans pain au chocolat mais c'est pas pour garder la ligne



salut Luc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  t'en prendras bien une petite


----------



## lumai (8 Janvier 2004)

Voilà pour le thé







Pis bonne journée à tous !!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

salut lumai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_bien coiffée, ce matin_


----------



## semac (8 Janvier 2004)

Salut Lemmy, salut Luc et je garde le meilleur pour la fin (pardon pour les autres mais vous me comprendrez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) salut Lumay


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Salut Lemmy, salut Luc et je garde le meilleur pour la fin (pardon pour les autres mais vous me comprendrez
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bon, pour cette fois, j'dirai rien


----------



## semac (8 Janvier 2004)

Merci Lem c'est sympa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas de ma faute je craque devant ses cheveux !
Bon pour tout dire je préférerai en brun, mais par contre la coupe j'adooooore


----------



## lumai (8 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _bien coiffée, ce matin_



J'y ai laissé mon flacon de laque...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Merci Lem c'est sympa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*calmes-toi, STP*





_elle est déjà toute rouge..._


----------



## Luc G (8 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> salut Luc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4 à la fois, mais t'es pas fou, c'est plus de mon (nos) âge(s).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je parle pas des gâteaux, bien sûr


----------



## condition (8 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> je parle pas des gâteaux, bien sûr



dommage: j'en aurais bien pris une ou deux!


----------



## toph (12 Janvier 2004)

chiant les lundi!!
Plus de pain, même pas encore installé,le p'tit déj roberto? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pas grave et bonne journée à tous


----------



## Luc G (12 Janvier 2004)

Salut les matutinaux.

Rude journée en perspective, comme il se doit pour un lundi


----------



## lumai (12 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Encore au lit ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez Hop tout le monde debout !!!


----------



## sylko (12 Janvier 2004)

Bonne semaine à tout le monde.

Courage, c'est bientôt vendredi.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2004)

Salut la foule


----------



## Oizo (12 Janvier 2004)

Salut tout le monde !
              Bonne journée !


----------



## JPTK (13 Janvier 2004)

Bah alors ? Personne se lève ce matin ???


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2004)

Bah si !

_Mais y m'faut le temps de finir de me brosser les dents..._





Maintenant, _l'haleine fraîche et mentholée_, je peux vous dire à tous : Bonne Journée !!!!


----------



## JPTK (13 Janvier 2004)

Bon bah bonne journée également alors... mais pas question que je me brosse les dents, moi j'aime rester authentique !


----------



## Luc G (13 Janvier 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah alors ? Personne se lève ce matin ???



Malheureusement, si. Mais tellement de petits pbs à régler au boulot que je n'ai pas le temps de flooder


----------



## semac (13 Janvier 2004)

Tout pareil !!
Tellement peut de temps que c'est la première fois que je reviens depuis que MacG a été transféré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors bonjour à tous !!
et spécial dédicace à Lumay


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2004)

Bonne journée à toutes et tous


----------



## semac (13 Janvier 2004)

Hi Lemmy


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et spécial dédicace à Lumay


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2004)

Ce ne serait pas l'heure, par hasard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles et Messieurs


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour à tous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Une p'tit grass'mat pour mercredi ??? _ 

Bon pour ceux qui veulent y a des croissants tous chaud !


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour Lemmy !!!

_Un p'tit croissant ???_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2004)

salut Lumai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_merci pour les croissants_


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde.

Tellement occupé que je n'étais pas passé par la case départ  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je ne toucherai donc pas 20 000 croissants.


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2004)

oufti!!!! c'est raide ce matin !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























Encore merci pour cette soirée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le Lou Pascalou est définitivement _délicieux_...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Biche, ô ma biche, quand tu soulignes
au crayon noir tes jolis yeux..._

C'est où Montbeliard déja ?


----------



## Omega (15 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour a tous et bonne journée .


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> oufti!!!! c'est raide ce matin !



relation de cause à effet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Salut à toutes et tous


----------



## lumai (15 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour !!!


----------



## semac (16 Janvier 2004)

Salut tout le monde !! bon ok il 10h mais je suis debout depuis pas mal de temps, mais faute de temps justement je ne me connectte que maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et toujours ma spécial dédicace à Lumai


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour lumai, 
Bonjour semac,

pas très rapide moi aussi, ce matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée à toutes et tous


----------



## lumai (16 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour vous deux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(_pis à tous ceux qui passent par là aussi!_)

 Bientôt le week-end !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Janvier 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde !! bon ok il 10h mais je suis debout depuis pas mal de temps, mais faute de temps justement je ne me connectte que maintenant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



d'te façon c'matin c'était pas violent violent macG à 5h30  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 même pas pu glisser un bonjour sous la porte rien que dalle


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2004)

*Paris-Centre*
 *Aujourd'hui, Samedi 17 janvier*




Se dégageant	6°C max PM   4°C min AM

le WE ne se présente pas si mal, après tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à toutes et à tous, bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2004)

faudrait p'tet pas lambiner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







à toutes et tous, bonjour


----------



## Luc G (19 Janvier 2004)

Salut les matinaux, ici un beau ciel bleu mais bon, je suis au bureau


----------



## Foguenne (19 Janvier 2004)

Ici, un beau ciel gris, mais bon, je ne bosse pas encore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne semaine à tous.


----------



## Luc G (19 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ici, un beau ciel gris, mais bon, je ne bosse pas encore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comme quoi, on finit toujours par trouver des avantages et des inconvénients partout


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2004)

A tous et toutes je vous souhaites une bonne journée enneigée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tombe la neige... c'est tout blanc là où j'travaille


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2004)

Métro, boulot, dodo.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour à toi, Fredoupsy,  _ne va pas te casser la figure!_




et bon courage à Alem,  _sois prudent dans le metro_








bonne journée à tous


----------



## lumai (20 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> c'est tout blanc là où j'travaille



Ben par chez moi, c'est tout gris !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais bon, l'eau tombe du ciel, s'infiltre dans la terre et lui donne vie. Les perce-neige vont bientôt fleurir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bonne journée à tous, que vous ayez les pieds sous la neige ou la tête sous la pluie !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour à toi lumai,  _n'oublies pas tes bottes_


----------



## lumai (20 Janvier 2004)

En plus j'ai plus de parapluie ! Il a pas supporté les raffales de vent de la semaine dernière...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> En plus j'ai plus de parapluie ! Il a pas supporté les raffales de vent de la semaine dernière...



j'ai pour toi un modèle qui résiste au vent:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> tombe la neige... c'est tout blanc là où j'travaille








pour  _Fredoupsy_ avec les chiffons pour les mains  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et pour _Alem_ :








 ça lui évitera de sauter les portillons...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pour  _Fredoupsy_ avec les chiffons pour les mains
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pourquoi faire tout çA ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







l'est zinzin Lemmymy !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi faire tout çA ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








c'est pas une échelle pour grimper aux arbres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ni un jeu de marelle portatif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*mais des chaînes à mettre aux voitures quand il y a de la neige...* _pour que ça ne glisse pas _





y'en a j'vous jure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_j'oubliais: c'est pour mettre aux roues..._ *pas à celle de secours qui reste dans le coffre!*








c'était ma BA du jour!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2004)

juste en passant... 'scusez moi Monsieur Lemmy d'avoir été familière 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'es moi la zinzin qui ai dérapé sur le verglas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







merci pour la précision Lemmy, tes chaînes ont en effet plus une allure d'échelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









et pour l'intention, c'est sympa, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mais j'habite pas à la montagne... et sur les routes  c'est déjà de la papette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



à donf la zique dans la tuture avec moi j'l'ai fait danser sur la route et on a même pas glisser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+ et bon goûter ou apéro !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> _j'oubliais: c'est pour mettre aux roues..._ *pas à celle de secours qui reste dans le coffre!*
> 
> ...



_*vouais bon, chais quand même où ça va se genre de chose ! * j'suis pas aussi, zinzin que çA !_











y'en a j'vous jure


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> _*vouais bon, chais quand même où ça va se genre de chose ! * j'suis pas aussi, zinzin que çA !_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MdR


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




euh... on dirait que ça traîne un peu ce matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas faire pour les tirer du lit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*debout l'dans*


----------



## lumai (21 Janvier 2004)

Doucement, doucement ...

Faut laisser décanter ce matin...

Bonjour de même !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2004)

salut, lumai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 un 'tit café


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> euh... on dirait que ça traîne un peu ce matin



problème digestif ?


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2004)

*conseil de frj*

"les chaines, c'est ringard. Préférez les  chenilles "









(sacré frj ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] *conseil de frj*
> "les chaines, c'est ringard. Préférez les  chenilles "
> 
> 
> ...



et au moins, aucun risque de se tromper avec la roue de secours


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2004)

j'ai enfin pu retrouver la clef  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à toutes et à tous,  *bonjour*


----------



## Oizo (22 Janvier 2004)

Moi aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2004)

salut à toi, Oizo


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2004)

ah merde, ya plus rien a manger... faut que j'aille faire les courses...

bon un café alors !


----------



## Oizo (22 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> salut à toi, Oizo



Salut Lemmy !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèmqui doit aller faire des courses, moi ausi]
> 
> ah merde, ya plus rien a manger...
> bon un café alors !








 suffit de demander


----------



## Oizo (22 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] ah merde, ya plus rien a manger... faut que j'aille faire les courses...
> 
> bon un café alors !



 Et voilà :


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2004)

bon, je crois que c'est raté pour le régime...


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2004)

Bon appétit, les matinaux.
Me voilà encore à la bourre, trop occupé pour poster, mais que fait la police !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon appétit, les matinaux.
> Me voilà encore à la bourre, trop occupé pour poster, mais que fait la police !



salut le bourré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oups  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... je voulais dire le retardataire, bien sur


----------



## lumai (22 Janvier 2004)

Bonne journée à tous !!! 

_Et merci pour les croissants !_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2004)

Bonne journée à toi, lumai


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2004)

sont tous déja debout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




salut la foule


----------



## lumai (23 Janvier 2004)

Salut toi aussi !


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _Et merci pour les croissants !_



miam... un bon avocat nappé d'huile d'olive ce matin ! miam...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2004)

salut lumai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



salut alem


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> salut lumai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell-o ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_niark niark !_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2004)

Bonne semaine à toutes et tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le week end approche à grands pas


----------



## Luc G (26 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Bonne semaine à toutes et tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas pour pouvoir s'éloigner plus vite ensuite , au moins


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour tous et belle journée enneigée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








olalala c'est d'la folie on voit plus rien... ici et chez vous ?


----------



## lumai (26 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour !!!

On a un mélange pluie et neige. 
ça tient pas mais ça doit bien mouiller !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour Fredoupsy et lumai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Luc se prépare pour sa sieste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Fredoupsy, où as-tu caché le traîneau et les rennes_


----------



## semac (26 Janvier 2004)

Coucou les amis, ça fait un bail que je ne suis pas venu vous voir !!
je reviens juste pour 2 jours avant de partir en vacances au soleil !!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




personne ce matin


----------



## Oizo (27 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour Lemmy et bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Lemmy et bonjour tout le monde !



'jour vous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin de la compagnie


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

bon à 10h16 c'est plus vraiment l'aurore, mais ...

*BoooOOOOOOoonjouuuuuuur*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

waaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




salut Lorna


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> waaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




J'ai crié trop fort ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







pardon ... j'ai pas pû m'en empêcher, l'enthousiasme ...tout ça ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai crié trop fort ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et l'enthousiasme est une denrée précieuse


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

Bon alors ça va !!!! ...






C'est bien calme ici ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

c'est le temps qui doit les anesthésier...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est le temps qui doit les anesthésier...



Ouias peut-être ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon je crois que le forum a un petit problème  ... il m'affiche des nouveaux posts, alors qu'il n'y à pas ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Là si je l'écoutais, il y aurait 5 nouveaux posts depuis mon dernier ..;

bref ...

le café c'est par où déjà ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> le café c'est par où déjà ?








 voilà, voilà


----------



## lumai (27 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (_Y parait qu'il vaut mieux tard que jamais..._)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bonjour grande fille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un gros dodo


----------



## lumai (27 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un gros dodo



Ben non, boulot...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*SaaaaaaaaaAAAaaaluuUUUUUuutt*  Lumai !


----------



## Nephou (28 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde, enfin prems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 remarquez, avec la mise en ligne du chiffre daffaire 2003 de la vielle dame cétait facile


----------



## Luc G (28 Janvier 2004)

Salut aux aventuriers du soleil levant


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour Nephou, bonjour Luc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pas la grande foule, ce matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est le temps qui les fait rester au chaud


----------



## lumai (28 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour tous les trois !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est le temps qui les fait rester au chaud


Haaa... cette nostalgie de la couette chaude


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour lumai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tous les trois !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... surtout quand on est deux dessous


----------



## Nephou (28 Janvier 2004)

Taisez-vous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je me suis levé à 6 heures, laissant loin de moi le souffle chaud et berçant de mon épouse endormie. Tout ça pour la publication de ce chiffre daffaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin vivement ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonne journée de nouveau à vous tous


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2004)

salut nephou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est bien: tu es parti gagner le pain du ménage


----------



## semac (28 Janvier 2004)

Salut à tous !!
h-21 avant mon départ pours les antilles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai une pêche ce matin !!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spécial à Lumai comme d'hab.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2004)

salut semac


----------



## lumai (28 Janvier 2004)

Salut Semac !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça y est ? Ta valise est bouclée ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

Que cette blanche journée vous apporte Amour, Amitié, Joie et Bonheur, bande de nases et de nasettes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : faites gaffe, ça glissssssssssssssssssssse !!!


----------



## Elisa (29 Janvier 2004)

Bonjouuuuuurrrr   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Brrr.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Qu'il fait froid ce matin.
Je peux venir me réchauffer un peu ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Excellente journée à tous ceux que j'ai déjà croisé, et à ceux que je vais rencontrer.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Brrr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonjour Elisa et excellente journée pour Toi...
Je me sers de mes 3 serveurs Xeon 3.06 GHZ comme brasero pour me réchauffer... tu es la bienvenue...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Amitié !


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Janvier 2004)

Salut Thebig, salut Elisa et bonjour à tous ceux qui vont viendre après 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS : thebig, tu pourrais pas m'envoyer un de tes serveurs, je te l'échange contre un t-shirt MacG (quasi introuvable, tu le sais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Elisa, *surtout...*
> _Garde tes vêtements !_











 ... mais c'est qu'il ferait passer un pauvre vieux délicat, attentionné et sans défense pour un satire (... euh ! "Y" ou "I" à satire ou satyre siouplait ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> PS : thebig, tu pourrais pas m'envoyer un de tes serveurs, je te l'échange contre un t-shirt MacG (quasi introuvable, tu le sais
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salut Dark ... o mon héritier préféré !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : ça fait du bien de rever hein !!!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> euh ! "Y" ou "I" à satire ou satyre siouplait ???


y pour moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et bonjour à Roberto que je n'avais pas vu


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> y pour moi


...on pourrait peut etre simplifier en écrivant : "ça tire !!!" (sous entendu ... "dans tous les coins") !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et bonjour à Roberto que je n'avais pas vu


Pfffff ! t'en fais pas pour lui ... il a réussi à faire fuir Elisa...!!!


----------



## Elisa (29 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Elisa, *surtout...*
> _Garde tes vêtements !_
> 
> 
> ...



En voilà des manières ...


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjouuuuuurrrr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'étonnes pas si les vieux de ce sujet viennent aussi à faire la roue (surtout les croulants TheBig et Roberto)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







déja que ce sont 2 types bizarres avec des noms étrangers : yen a qui est Belge sur les deux, c'est pour te dire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et l'autre qui doit descendre du fin fond du Tras-Os-Montes pour être aussi poilu...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bom dia à tous !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> t'étonnes pas si les vieux de ce sujet viennent aussi à faire la roue (surtout les croulants TheBig et Roberto)...


Pfffffffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Si on ne peut meme plus s'amuser...!!!


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pfffffffff !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bah non, ta femme m'a dit que tu ne pouvais plus !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> bah non, ta femme m'a dit que tu ne pouvais plus !


Arrggh ! Petit salopard, Alèm ... ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je me disais aussi que, depuis plusieurs jours, j'avais repéré une caisse pourrie qui tournait dans mon quartier et qui attendait que je parte au boulot pour s'arreter devant chez moi...


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrggh ! Petit salopard, Alèm ... ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça sert à ça les RTT ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Embrasse ta fille en passant, j'ai pas eu le temps de le faire quand tu es rentré précipitamment du Maroc, mister TheBigMarrakechoui !


----------



## Foguenne (29 Janvier 2004)

Bon, il a neigé et ma rue me semble assez chargée en poudre blanche.
J'ai l'impression que mon iLife04 ne passera pas.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> Embrasse ta fille en passant, j'ai pas eu le temps de le faire quand tu es rentré précipitamment du Maroc, mister TheBigMarrakechoui !


Comme t'as pas eu le temps de repérer la micro-caméra cachée dans mon bichon de poils ... tu sais, celui qui te suivait partout, meme aux toilettes !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : pour les amateurs de streaming video, rendez-vous sur le site www.alemauxchiottes.be


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Comme t'as pas eu le temps de repérer la micro-caméra cachée dans mon bichon de poils ... tu sais, celui qui te suivait partout, meme aux toilettes !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



salaud !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




z'ont l'air en forme ce matin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> z'ont l'air en forme ce matin


...la faute à Elisa !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : Ah ces djeunes !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

sympa de te revoir ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ai essayé de garder le café un peu chaud...


----------



## Luc G (29 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, ça sent le printemps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comment, j'ai dit une connerie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ici, faut regarder côté Canigou pour voir la neige 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin, me ciel est bleu à défaut d'avoir le plancher blanc.

En route pour de nouvelles aventures


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En route pour de nouvelles aventures



compte tenu de l'actualité: "les tribulations d'un chinois en chine" ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour à tous  !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et ben Elisa tu les mets dans un état (sur le Alem)... mais bon lui il fait beaucoup de bruit pour vraiment pas grand chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Si vous avez de la neige en trop, vous pouvez pas m'en envoyer ??? 

PS : TheBig, j'ai bien reçu ta  *plante* ...ça me touche beaucoup ...

on dirait que mon chat l'apprécie beaucoup plus que moi !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'te revaudrais ça !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

salut Lorna


----------



## Luc G (29 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> compte tenu de l'actualité: "les tribulations d'un chinois en chine" ?



Non, ça y est, j'ai fini les Jules (enfin, je n'ai pas relu toutes les nouvelles, je vais faire ça bientôt, de toutes façons il n'y en a pas beaoucoup). Pour les romans, il me manque les 7/62 que je n'ai pas et qui ne sont pas disponibles.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : TheBig, j'ai bien reçu ta  *plante* ...ça me touche beaucoup ...


Mais à première vue, pas assez !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si ça marche pas, prend un pot de beurre et vient frapper au 2ième ... on a kidnappé ta grand-mère !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

Salut Lemmy !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Salut Lemmy !!!


...fais pas semblant de rien !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Si ça marche pas, prend un pot de beurre et vient frapper au 2ième ... on a kidnappé ta grand-mère !!!



encore un coup des étages du dessus


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mais à première vue, pas assez !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ben t'es nécrophile ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben t'es nécrophile ?



mais... c'est pas nous


----------



## Luc G (29 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben t'es nécrophile ?



Non, il est né belge


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben t'es nécrophile ?


Non, pas encore ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais chaperonrougeophile oui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















...souvenirs de jeunesse !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...fais pas semblant de rien !!!



Moi je dis pas bonjour à un gars qui me fait livrer un plante  *Carnivore*





Mais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme mon chat l'a battue et a réussi à la bouffer ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez j'en tente un ...

*BooOOOONnjouuuUUUUUr*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Non, il est né belge


Arfffff !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Non, il est né belge


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mais
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 Tidju !!! Sacré chat Lorna !!!


----------



## Luc G (29 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas encore ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est cousu de fil blanc, ton baratin, TheBig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gaffe à ne pas philer un mauvais coton
Enfin avec le temps, c'est déjà plus facile d'avoir la laine fraîche.


----------



## Nephou (29 Janvier 2004)

arrêtez, jen peux plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 au moins ça ma redonné le sourire, ce qu nétait pas gagné ce matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 orson orson orson (euh pardon, well well well). Bon ben au boulot alors
nota : zebig est né belge, or je suis né fou doit y avoir un truc


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Enfin avec le temps, c'est déjà plus facile d'avoir la laine fraîche.


...surtout pour une brebis égarée détestant le baton de berger...


----------



## Nephou (29 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...surtout pour une brebis égarée détestant le baton de berger...


En ce qui te concerne, daprès tes dire, le baton de berger ¢'est juste un bris doursin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ si si, j'en suis presque fier de celle-ci_


----------



## Luc G (29 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...surtout pour une brebis égarée détestant le baton de berger...



Faut pas confondre "bâton de berger" et "gerber un bon tas"


----------



## Luc G (29 Janvier 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui te concerne, daprès tes dire, le baton de berger ¢'est juste un bris doursin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ! je croyais un bâton de réglisse


----------



## Nephou (29 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! je croyais un bâton de réglisse








 tu penses quentre un bâton de réglisse et un con 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_oulà, elle va chercher loin celle-là_

Je vais peut-être me modérer


----------



## Elisa (29 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous  !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coucou Lorna.
Je commençais à me sentir un peu seule


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...surtout pour une brebis égarée détestant le baton de berger...



Quoique le berger, apprécie parfois  _beaucoup_ les brebis égarées ...


----------



## Luc G (29 Janvier 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> tu penses quentre un bâton de réglisse et un con
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Où sont les modos, d'ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Finn est pris dans les congères ???


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Lorna.
> Je commençais à me sentir un peu seule



Mais non t'en fais pas !


----------



## Nephou (29 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Où sont les modos, d'ailleurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non non, ils sont tous cloués au lit par une bonne grib


----------



## macelene (29 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Lorna.
> Je commençais à me sentir un peu seule











  coucou  Les Filles   !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un peu de temps pour réagir, bienvenue Elisa  !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  Tu sais finalement, yen a des  *Fiiiiiiiilllllllleeeeeeeesssssss,   iiiiccccciiiiiiiiii......!!!!!*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

Elisa ... Lorna ... Macelene .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tidju ! doit y avoir un nid dans l'arbre !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Elisa ... Lorna ... Macelene ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hé hé et c'est pas finiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ... hi hi hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




salut mon Bigounet ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ça fait très plaisir de te revoir parmi nous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










tu m'as l'air en pleine forme ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  c'est extra !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







z'a plus et toute bonne journée blanche ensoleillée


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

'jour Fredoupsy


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> hé hé et c'est pas finiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ... hi hi hi


Tidju ! C'est une véritable meute ... je ne sais plus ou donner de la souris... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Salut Oupsy ! ça faisait bien longtemps... content de te re-croiser dans ce lieu de débauche...


----------



## Elisa (29 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> coucou  Les Filles   !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour macelene et Fredoupsy.
Contente de vous rencontrer.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Janvier 2004)

gna gna gna !


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Janvier 2004)

Allez, debout les feignasses.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Allez, debout les feignasses.


Feignasse toi-meme !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Je suis au boulot depuis 3 H ce matin (routeur SAP en rade... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)
Bonne journée quand meme Dark !


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je suis au boulot depuis 3 H ce matin (routeur SAP en rade...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moouuhhahahahahahahaaaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée quand meme Dark !


A toi aussi the bigounet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et puis si elle a commencé à 3 H, elle devrait se finir assez vite, non ?).

De mon côté pas de car depuis hier, et je fais quand même tout ce que je peux pour aller au bahut, on reconnaît bien là les élèves sérieux et motivés


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Janvier 2004)

3 plantages de ce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  de Safari pour écrire ce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  de message, qui dit mieux ?


----------



## Luc G (30 Janvier 2004)

Salut, les matutinaux. Bonne sieste pour TheBig et Dark


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> De mon côté pas de car depuis hier, et je fais quand même tout ce que je peux pour aller au bahut, on reconnaît bien là les élèves sérieux et motivés


Hummm ! Mwouais ..... t'as probablement ta copine dans le meme bahut ... hein ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













   ...  chenapan...


----------



## Nephou (30 Janvier 2004)

Boujour à tous les naseaux et les naselles*. Sil vous reste des miettes de ptit dej je suis partant.

Bonne nouvelle journée fructeuse et joyeuse objectif : ce soir, concert de Bashung  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*_ben oui ça me prend des fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Elisa (30 Janvier 2004)

Bonjouuuuuuuurrrrr   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










       Et bonne journééééééééée












Thebig (j'ai bon?) pourrais tu eteindre un de tes trois trucs, là? Hier j'ai eu un peu chaud


----------



## bebert (30 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde ! Le soleil se lève et il fait -12°C. Et par chez vous ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Thebig (j'ai bon?) pourrais tu eteindre un de tes trois trucs, là? Hier j'ai eu un peu chaud


Salut Elisa et excellente journée pour toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...juste le temps que mes oeufs sur le plat soient à point et j'éteins un des 3 monstres... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas faire quand meme ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

Salut la foule  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à l'attention de bebert:

Paris-Centre
Aujourd'hui, Vendredi 30 janvier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voilé	5°C max PM
-2°C min AM
pas à se plaindre, ici


----------



## Bilbo (30 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelqu'un a de la caféine en soluté injectable ? C'est urgent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







À+


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

salut Bilbo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 te reste plus qu'à trouver le café


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

bonjour tous et excellente journée ensoleillée, profitez-en si vous le pouvez... 
à vous réchauffer en plein le soleil ça à du bon sur le moral 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 en pensant à ceux qui doivent rester enfermé toute la journée comme moen "today"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




çA va être dur, dur, ... 

@+


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour  _Fredoupsy_





bon courage à toi


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tient Bilbo t'es part là ?  j'vais t'envoyer un truc d'ici ce soir en espérant que tu puisses me sortir de 
mon problème de loguin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  malheureusement, çA m'arrive tous les jours que je sois au taf sur PC via Explorer
à la maison sur Mac via Safari. Là, j'suis connectée au forum plus dans quelques minutes et bien  *VLAN !!!*
j'y serais plus et ne pourrais plus m'identifier sans devoir vider la cache et relancer le navigateur.
Le pbm c'est que çA arrive ts les jours et +d'une fois, aussi, l'effacement des cookies de mon profil n'y change rien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si toi Bilbo ou quelqu'un d'ici pouvait m'aider çA serait super  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+  ... je vais bosser un chtit moment en espérant vous revoir avant ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cause citée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ps: si personne ne peut faire kekchose, merci de me le dire... j'irais voir ailleurs


----------



## Bilbo (30 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> te reste plus qu'à trouver le café





			
				Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> tient Bilbo t'es part là ?  j'vais t'envoyer un truc d'ici ce soir


Je savais que je pouvais compter sur vous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> en espérant que tu puisses me sortir de mon problème de loguin


Je vais te répondre dans le bon sujet. Laisse-moi un peu de temps, je suis un peu vaseux ce matin.

À+


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour à tous ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je vous envoie du soleil du sud ... passez une bonne journée ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS à Drak : chez moi aussi ça plante souvent Safari avec MacG ... ils s'entendent pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je vais te répondre dans le bon sujet. Laisse-moi un peu de temps, je suis un peu vaseux ce matin.
> 
> À+



prend ton temps, j'suis pas pressée... va-z'y tranquille et bon courage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dit moi où tu veux que je pose ma demande d'aide, chais pas trop où la mettre et ne j'ne voulais
pas créer un nouveau sujet pour ce pbm... apparemment j'dois être la seule... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  (c'est pas drôle, mais j'vais quand même pas mettre ques des smiles tristes) 

alors wali wala 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










j'pourrais tjs lire les forums, mais ne serais p'tre plus en mesure de poster dans le Bar ou son mon identité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







merci


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> j'pourrais tjs lire les forums, mais ne serais p'tre plus en mesure de poster dans le Bar ou son mon identité
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 à toi de jouer,  *Bilbo*








sois aussi efficace pour  _Fredoupsy_ que pour moi sur Claris Organizer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça a marché super


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

Salut les amis bon je suis en congés je me reveille avec la neige autour et le grand ciel bleu je crois ke je vais partir snowboarder AHHHHHHHHHH !!! uèèèè et pis non j'ai la flemme j'irais lundi


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS à Drak : chez moi aussi ça plante souvent Safari avec MacG ... ils s'entendent pas ?


De moins en moins bien on dirait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A passage un grand bravo à thebig pour ses 7 000 premiers posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis une bonne journée à ceux qui passeront par ici quand même


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je vous envoie du soleil du sud ... passez une bonne journée ...



Perso, je préfère la pluie du Nord, ça donne pas de cancer de la peau... la pluie ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS à Drak : chez moi aussi ça plante souvent Safari avec MacG ... ils s'entendent pas ?



si si, ça marche très bien !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2004)

salut Dark, salut Alem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne journée à vous deux


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonne journée à vous deux



atchaaaaaaaaaa... snirrrrrrrrrffffffffffff... 

un autre café ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> atchaaaaaaaaaa... snirrrrrrrrrffffffffffff...
> un autre café ?



bon, j'vois ce que c'est...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 pour commencer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 et quelle taille pour continuer ?


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et quelle taille pour continuer ?



ah merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un petit ciné pour continuer !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> un petit ciné pour continuer !








 sont mignons, tes neveux


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> sont mignons, tes neveux



vi, ils sont mignons. Me prennent un peu pour un trampoline (promis je fais un régime) au réveil mais très mignons. 

mais sinon plutot


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2004)

salut la foule en délire ! a va ?

j'vois que j'suis pas la seule enrhumée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




remarque ça va un peu mieux ce matin comparé à hier soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



après une bon bain genre sauna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec deux drogues au rhum et une grosse nonette, ça commence à faire le tour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour déjeuné pain toasté, tartiné de beurre et confiture aux fraise des bois... miam, miam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bonne app'!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2004)

Bonjour à tous !!!!












Ici il fait un beau soleil ... je vous en envoie quelques rayons ...





Passez une bonne journée ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2004)

Bonjour Lorna  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ici aussi un peu de soleil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jamais vu un mois de février aussi long dans ce siècle


----------



## macelene (1 Février 2004)

Et je rajoute un bonjour depuis le Sud ....

Fait très beau ce matin.
Bon dimanche à tous.

@ bientôt


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Lorna
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut Lemmy ...






 Waouuuu c'est une année, bisexuée, non bi-textile, non bisextile ???






 et ben ça ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et je rajoute un bonjour depuis le Sud ....
> 
> Fait très beau ce matin.
> Bon dimanche à tous.
> ...




Salut Macelène !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bonne journée à toi !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2004)

bonjour macelene  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu n'aurais pas un peu de café pour Lorna: elle n'a pas l'ait tout à fait réveillée...


----------



## alèm (1 Février 2004)

pfffffffff... bouilla vient de se recoucher... quel baltringue celui-là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_bon, je me sens pas frais non plus !!_





* CAFE POUR TOUT LE MONDE !!! *


----------



## bouilla (1 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] pfffffffff... bouilla vient de se recoucher... quel baltringue celui-là...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




quel traître celui là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...et en plus c'est moi qui ai fais le café  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon week-end a tous


----------



## Gargamel (1 Février 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> quel traître celui là
> 
> 
> 
> ...




c'est pour ça qu'il a failli vomir le n'alèm ?


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Février 2004)

Debout bande de nazes et d'arrfffistes, une nouvelle semaine commence (la dernière avant les vacances pour moi, uééééé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## cmatrit (2 Février 2004)

Bonjour D. Templar et très bonne journée à tous


----------



## Luc G (2 Février 2004)

Debout les crabes, le marin monte. On se croirait dans le nord  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rude journée en perspective. L'avantage, c'est qu'avec un peu de chance, ce soir, j'aurais déjà l'impression (trompeuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) que la semaine est finie.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

Bonjour les bavards  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*"où sont les femmes"*


----------



## Nephou (2 Février 2004)

Bonjour le café est un peu plus amer que dhabitude ce matin. Pis jai pas trouvé de croissant.

Allez, bonne journée à tous.

Ben _Neph_


----------



## Luc G (2 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Debout les crabes, le marin monte. On se croirait dans le nord
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sonnez hautbois, résonnez trompettes : le marin s'est levé comme un mauvais rêve, soleil et ciel bleu au programme


----------



## lumai (2 Février 2004)

Bonjour !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Z'êtes bien vifs ce matin. Le café était un peu serré ?_


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> On se croirait dans le nord



putain, tu m'as filé le bourdon. je regrette mes ciels brumeux et la bruine... j'ai la nostalgie de la niflette et des fourmis dans les panards...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon. bah je vais aller prendre un caf serré tiens ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heureusement qu'il y a du vent du côté de chez Apple Europe sinon j'en viendrais à regretter mon vent provenant de la Mer du Nord...


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _Z'êtes bien vifs ce matin. _


Et encore plus aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quoique je vois pas grand monde


----------



## cmatrit (3 Février 2004)

Bonjour D. Templar et bonne journée à toi et aux autres...


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Février 2004)

Bonne journée à toi cmatrit, et tant pis pour les autres


----------



## Sir (3 Février 2004)

Bonne journée a toutes et tous .


----------



## nato kino (3 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à toi cmatrit, et tant pis pour les autres



* Piiiiiiinnnnnnnnn * * Pooooonnnnnn * * Piiiiiiinnnnnnnnn * * Pooooonnnnnn * * Piiiiiiinnnnnnnnn * * Pooooonnnnnn * .............


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2004)

Tiens, c'est quoi ce bouton ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2004)

Hell-o à tous




			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à toi cmatrit, et tant pis pour les autres



Je t'ai connu plus aimable


----------



## Jean_Luc (3 Février 2004)

Bonjour à Toutes et Tous !
...et une nouvelle vie qui commence...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Que cette journée vous apporte Amour, Joie, Bonheur et Amitié...


----------



## macelene (3 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à Toutes et Tous !
> ...et une nouvelle vie qui commence...!
> 
> 
> ...











Ben  elle commence bien avec ton mot de bon Jour . 

Bonjour à tous ceux que je croise ce matin .... et plus 

Allez Bonne Nouvelle Vie à toi  JL..


----------



## Luc G (3 Février 2004)

Salut les matutinaux et les matutinales. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Re-marin ce matin. Y a plus qu'à attendre que ça se lève, histoire de faire le trajet Dunkerque-Perpignan en 5'


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Que cette journée vous apporte Amour, Joie, Bonheur et Amitié...



le titre c'est "Amour, gloire et beauté et ça commence à 9h... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si déja, la journée me rapporte du blé, c'est une bonne journée. pour le reste : basta !


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

bjour tout le monde « encore un ptit café pour te tenir debout » HFT


----------



## Jean_Luc (3 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> le titre c'est "Amour, gloire et beauté et ça commence à 9h...








 ... commence pas à traumatiser les nouveaux ! Non mais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Allez je change mes souhaits rien que pour toi : Amour, Joie, Bonheur, Amitié et un max de flouze !


----------



## anntraxh (3 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Amour, Joie, Bonheur, Amitié *et un max de flouze !*



ouais ! bonne idée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et bonjour à tous


----------



## Luc G (3 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> et un max de flouze !



Va surtout pas dire ça sur le forum photo !
Tu va te faire tirer le portrait dans les grandes largeurs.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est quoi ce bouton ?



la puberté qui s'annonce, Global


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

Bonjour à tous !!!


----------



## Jean_Luc (3 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !!!


Tidju ! 4 gros smileys verts bien rigolards ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... c'est la forme ce matin, Lorna !


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !!!



b'jour !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Tidju ! 4 gros smileys verts bien rigolards ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vi ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 et encore je n'ai pas sorti mon :

*BooooOOOOooooOOOOnjOOooooouuuur* 
















PS : euh Thebig ... c'est bien toi ...? [COLOR=666666]pourquoi t'as changé de speudo ...?   [/COLOR]


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *BooooOOOOooooOOOOnjOOooooouuuur*



tidju !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

Et vi c'est la forme aujourd'hui, il fait beau ... les oiseaux chantent ...

(je continue pour parfaire ma réputation de posteuse de nournouseries ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Jean_Luc (3 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : euh Thebig ... c'est bien toi ...? [COLOR=666666]pourquoi t'as changé de speudo ...?   [/COLOR]


Euh ! je commencais à avoir certains problèmes ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'ai eu l'envie subite (c'est de circonstance, d'ailleurs !) d'avoir un nouveau membre ... alors, tant qu'à faire, j'ai pris un "membre junior"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Plus sérieusement, Thebig commencait à etre ch.... et puis, j'ai jamais aimé le bowling !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Vi ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 j'ai du fermer la fenêtre à cause des voisins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonjour Lorna


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! je commencais à avoir certains problèmes ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 ...

pas mal moi aussi j'aimerai bien avoir un nouveau membre ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour une heure ou deux ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon ben  *Bienvenue* Jean-Luc et  *Bye bye* ThebiG !!!!


----------



## Jean_Luc (3 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> pas mal moi aussi j'aimerai bine avoir un nouveau membre ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'ai du fermer la fenêtre à cause des voisins
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 pardon mais à chaque fois c'est pareil...je ne PEUX pas m'en empêcher !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> pardon mais à chaque fois c'est pareil...je ne PEUX pas m'en empêcher !



pas grave: je me recoiffe après


----------



## Elisa (4 Février 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde.


----------



## Jean_Luc (4 Février 2004)

...et une excellente journée à tout le monde...!!!


----------



## cmatrit (4 Février 2004)

Bonjour Elisa et Jean-Luc, et très, mais alors très, très bonne journée à toutes et à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

Elisa, Jean-Luc, cmatrit: que du beau monde dès le matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







à vous une excellente journée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... et aussi à celles et ceux qui cherchent encore la sortie de leur lit...


----------



## alèm (4 Février 2004)

souviens-toi du RER Efla ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_ceci est un private-joke à destination de notre ami de Luc(ie) Aubrac  et de    maousse_


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

Hell-o


----------



## alèm (4 Février 2004)




----------



## macelene (4 Février 2004)

Buen dia todos


----------



## Nephou (4 Février 2004)

Bonne nouvelle journée à tous.


----------



## Luc G (4 Février 2004)

Salut les tombés du lit. Re-marin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ne vous renversez pas le café dessus, ça brûle.

Merci à Alem, ça me rappelle ma jeunesse, du temps où j'allais à Orsay chez dame Circe CNRS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Non, elle ne m'a pas transformé en pourceau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (j'étais pas assez gras pour ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut les tombés du lit.



salut Luc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








> (j'étais pas assez gras pour ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça a changé depuis


----------



## Luc G (4 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça a changé depuis



Ben, non pas tellement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai pris quelques kilos mais vu qu'il m'en manquait beaucoup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je ne compte les calories qu'au boulot


----------



## Nephou (4 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> du temps où j'allais à Orsay chez dame Circe CNRS



Bonjour Luc,
Je préfère la vue de Meudon mais pour les balades en forêt Orsay c'est mieux.


----------



## Elisa (4 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Luc,
> Je préfère la vue de Meudon mais pour les balades en forêt Orsay c'est mieux.



Coucou Nephou. Tu es Meudonnais ??


----------



## lumai (4 Février 2004)

Bonjouuuuur !!!!


----------



## Nephou (4 Février 2004)

Non mais je suis passé par le centre CNRS dit « bellevue » situé à Meudon.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bonjouuuuur !!!!



Bonjour lumai


----------



## Elisa (4 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Non mais je suis passé par le centre CNRS dit « bellevue » situé à Meudon.



Euh ... il est où ?


----------



## lumai (4 Février 2004)

Merci Lemmymy !

Bien réveillés ce matin ?


----------



## Elisa (4 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Merci Lemmymy !
> 
> Bien réveillés ce matin ?



Coucou Lumai.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Merci Lemmymy !
> 
> Bien réveillés ce matin ?



bien réveillé, le Lemmymy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_c'est pas le TGV, ici_


----------



## Luc G (4 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Luc,
> Je préfère la vue de Meudon mais pour les balades en forêt Orsay c'est mieux.



A part monter à pied du Guichet ou d'Orsay vers le plateau (c'est vrai, sympa les bois quand même par là), j'ai pas trop randonné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Je ne suis monté de mon sud profond que quelquefois pour utiliser les "gros" ordinateurs de l'époque (sans que les résultats soient trop probants d'ailleurs, j'ai pas été très brillant sur ce coup-là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Je logeais à Paris et ne traînais guère en banlieue


----------



## alèm (4 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Luc,
> Je préfère la vue de Meudon mais pour les balades en forêt Orsay c'est mieux.



les bois de Gif et en général de toute la vallée de Chevreuse sont sympas en fait. sur que l'Yvette, ce n'est pas la joie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre de Meudon je ne connais que l'usine Hurel-Hispano.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> les bois de Gif et en général de toute la vallée de Chevreuse sont sympas en fait. sur que l'Yvette, ce n'est pas la joie.
> 
> ...








tu t'étais perdu dans les bois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_coquin, va _


----------



## alèm (4 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu t'étais perdu dans les bois
> 
> 
> 
> ...



effectivement, ils sont propices à... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_je t'ai vu sonny !_


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]



ALLEZ, REVIENS GAMIN


----------



## alèm (4 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ALLEZ, REVIENS GAMIN


----------



## cmatrit (5 Février 2004)

Et bien, je vous souhaite à tous une très bonne journée, la meilleure qui soit


----------



## Jean_Luc (5 Février 2004)

Salut cmatrit et une excellente journée pour toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...et la meme chose pour tous les autres...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tidju ! Je la sens bien celle-là !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (euh ! je voulais parler de la journée qui commence, bien entendu !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## Sir (5 Février 2004)

Salut  est une excellente journée pour 
tous ...!


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Tidju ! Je la sens bien celle-là !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu te fais au nouveau modèle de fauteuil roulant, c'est ça ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













bom dia à macelene aussi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et aux autres aussi... (quoique)


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Salut  est une excellente journée pour
> tous ...!



il est encore là, lui ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thebig ! je t'ai déja dit qu'on ne voulait pas de ton toutou qui copule avec les ports ethernet ici. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 il finit toujours par nous faire capoter les serveurs ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_2001, l'ode hissée de l'espèce macgénéenne..._


----------



## Jean_Luc (5 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> Thebig ! je t'ai déja dit qu'on ne voulait pas de ton toutou qui copule avec les ports ethernet ici.
> 
> 
> ...


Fais comme moi : équipe toi de serveurs Xeon 3.06 avec port Gigabit ... comme c'est pas sa taille il se contente de l'iBook que tu places tout près comme appat et t'es tranquille...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : et si tu veux etre vraiment tranquille ... un petit coup de superglu au fond du port ethernet ça ne pardonne pas !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bien entendu, s'il a envie d'aller à la piscine après, il a tout intéret à avoir un slip très large...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pov Sir !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

salut les excités du neurone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







m'ont l'air bien frétillants, ce matin


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tu te fais au nouveau modèle de fauteuil roulant, c'est ça ?
> 
> ...



Ben vous êtes tous déjà levés ??  ça promet !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Belle journée en prespective .....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Abrazos a todos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


(merci Alem ...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

à propos et philito l'est où ??


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

bonjour macelene  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben vous êtes tous déjà levés ??  ça promet !!!



seuls les meilleurs sont là pour toi, ce matin


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour macelene
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell-o  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai bien fait de me lever


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Hell-o
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Le soleil risque de briller ...
Que de la bonne humeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On fait quoi de beau ??


----------



## Luc G (5 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour macelene
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, on va faire un peu baisser le niveau,
faudrait pas trop s'habituer au luxe quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salut tout le monde et profitez du beau temps : ici, c'est encore et toujours marin, il fait plus beau et plus chaud à Paris en ce moment, faites-vous des souvenirs


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde et profitez du beau temps : ici, c'est encore et toujours marin, il fait plus beau et plus chaud à Paris en ce moment, faites-vous des souvenirs



salut Luc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




presque un temps de printemps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour aller se promener plutot que pour travailler


----------



## Luc G (5 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> salut Luc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ici, il fait presque plus un temps à travailler qu'à aller se promener  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment ça, je dis des conneries


----------



## Sir (5 Février 2004)

Le soleil brille que demande de plus ???


----------



## Nephou (5 Février 2004)

Bonjour à tous je sais, le soleil semble se lever tard pour moi mais cest le pare-feu Air Liquide qui était encore tout cassé donc pas de connexion à huit heures en arrivant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heureusement que cest rétabli


----------



## Luc G (5 Février 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Le soleil brille que demande de plus ???



Qu'il brille un peu plus au sud 
Vous, ça va vous faire du mal, vous n'êtes pas habitués en cette saison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Lieu commun du matin rend le coeur serein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Jean_Luc (6 Février 2004)

Excellente journée à Toutes et Tous... ...


----------



## alèm (6 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Abrazos a todos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



comme tu dis : ça va abraser aujourd'hui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bises aux filles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et rien pour les garçons et surtout pas pour le nioubie J-Lo-(ski ? )


----------



## Jean_Luc (6 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> rien pour les garçons et surtout pas pour le nioubie J-Lo-(ski ? )










Y'a Shabbat qui vient bouffer ce soir ... au menu, lapin azyme aux croutons à la gueuze ... t'as rien à lui dire ???


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Excellente journée à Toutes et Tous... ...


A toi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et même à alèm, allez tiens)


----------



## Jean_Luc (6 Février 2004)

Salut Dark ! ... allez ... c'est la dernière ... courage !!!


----------



## alèm (6 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Y'a Shabbat qui vient bouffer ce soir ... au menu, lapin azyme aux croutons à la gueuze ... t'as rien à lui dire ???



le faire pas trop veiller, il bosse demain ce con !!


----------



## Yip (6 Février 2004)

Hello mgn mrrrrf... dur aujourd'hui


Bonne journée à tous


----------



## cmatrit (6 Février 2004)

Que du bon à vous toutes et vous tous pour cette journée, et bonjour à à J.Luc, Alem, et D. Templar...

à Jean-Luc...j'espère que ce ne soit pas la dernière


----------



## Jean_Luc (6 Février 2004)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> à Jean-Luc...j'espère que ce ne soit pas la dernière








 ... c'est exactement ce que je me dis chaque matin après avoir fait mon petit test en me réveillant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






test :
j'ai mal au dos ... ok ! tout va bien
j'ai pas mal au dos ... merde alors ... j'suis mort !!!


----------



## Sir (6 Février 2004)

Bonjour a tous !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jean_Luc (6 Février 2004)

Salut Sir ! Excellente journée pour toi...!


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous !!!!!!!!!!!!!



 <font color="ff000033">  *TU TE FOUS DE NOTRE GUEULE TOI ? 

CASSES TOI IMBÉCILE

FICHE LE CAMPS DU BAR CREVURE CKRACKER DU DIMANCHE ET DÉPRESSIF-DÉBILE À DEUX BALLES  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*  </font>

pt'ain mackie tu peux pas le bannir du bar.... faites qqchose


----------



## Jean_Luc (6 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> <font color="ff000033">  *TU TE FOUS DE NOTRE GUEULE TOI ?
> 
> CASSES TOI
> 
> ...


Moi j'aime bien "Sir" !!!


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien "Sir" !!!



tu sais qui c'est ? demande à alèm ce que cet imbécile a eus fait... il mérite.... et toi aussi si tu le soutiens !


----------



## Jean_Luc (6 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> tu sais qui c'est ? demande à alèm ce que cet imbécile a eus fait... il mérite.... et toi aussi si tu le soutiens !


Arffffff !!! ... ça a du etre terrible ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais à première vue, vous vous en etes bien remis !!!


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

aaaahhh commence bien la journée  !!! après une nuit d'insomnie, le premier post sur lequel je tombe c'est sur celui du "script kiddie", et le Pélican qui joue les assistante sociale après !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je sens que ça vas me mettre dans mes meilleures performances pour la suite ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et vus que c'est la pleine lune, et qu'en général ça me travailles pas mal à chaque fois :  *JE VOUS PRÉVIENS, çA VAS SAIGNER SUR LES FORUMS AUJOURD'HUI !*


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Février 2004)

Hell-o bonne journée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vivement ce soir


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

_Bonjour quand même au passage mon Thebig_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2004)

bonne pleine lune


----------



## Jean_Luc (6 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> _Bonjour quand même au passage mon Thebig_


Salut à toi aussi, mon gribounet !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

*BooOOOOooooOOnnnjouuUUuuuuur* 















Au passage une p'tite photo, toute fraîche !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

bonjour Lorna  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sympa de commencer la journée comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Salut Lemmy ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(toujours un plaisir !)


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour Lorna
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_gna gna gna gnaaaaaaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> _gna gna gna gnaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_


Tout l'art de gribouille résumé en 4 mots !




_


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

5 mots... le bigreen en est un aussi chez moi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> _gna gna gna gnaaaaaaa _



acidité gastrique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... ou douleurs dans le bas-ventre


----------



## lumai (6 Février 2004)

Bonjour Tous !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Tous !!!



bonjour toi


----------



## Oizo (6 Février 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde !



salut Kindy


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Salut Dark ! ... allez ... c'est la dernière ... courage !!!


Ouais ! elle est finie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				gribouille a dit:
			
		

> tu sais qui c'est ? demande à alèm ce que cet imbécile a eus fait... il mérite.... et toi aussi si tu le soutiens !


Vas-y, exprime toi, crache ce que tu as sur le coeur, n'ait pas peur


----------



## alèm (6 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> tu sais qui c'est ? demande à alèm ce que cet imbécile a eus fait... il mérite.... et toi aussi si tu le soutiens !



tu veux que je bannisse Sir rien que pour avoir poster dans le bar ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ok, ! je le fais !


----------



## Nephou (7 Février 2004)

Bon samedi à tous et bon week-end (je ne sais pas si je lèverai aussi tôt demain).
Allez, toute le monde dehors par un temps pareil. (comment ça il fait nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ah oui tiens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon ben vous avez gagné une heure de grasse-mat


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2004)

Salut Nephou, et bonjour à tous


----------



## Oizo (7 Février 2004)

Bonjour et bon week-end à tous !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2004)

jourbon tous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





c'est l'heure du  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## gribouille (7 Février 2004)

air méfiant ce matin


----------



## gribouille (7 Février 2004)

ce midi pardon pour vous


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2004)

Bonjour Oizo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je n'oublie pas Kindy)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour Fredoupsy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je n'oublie pas Pitch')  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_pfff faut oublier personne !_


----------



## Nephou (7 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Oizo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cest pour cela que je dis bonhour « à tous » ; c est un bon moyen pour noublier personne.


----------



## nato kino (8 Février 2004)

Vous êtes déjà tous à la messe ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon ben bonjour quand même au zoo-treuuuuuuuuu !!


----------



## Nephou (8 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes déjà tous à la messe ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je me disais bien que javais oublié de poster mon bonjour du matin
bon je retourne à mes fourneaux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*bonjour à tous* _et noubliez pas de sortir un peu_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2004)

Bonjour nato et Nephou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la messe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y'a bien longtamps que je ne l'ai pas servie


----------



## Luc G (8 Février 2004)

Bonjour (tardif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). On va dérouler aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère qu'il y aura des asperges sauvages dans la campagne pour se faire une tite omelette ce soir ou demain.


----------



## aricosec (8 Février 2004)

donc l'aurore chez vous c'est avant midi,lemmy,lucg,nephou etc...alors si je viens a midi et demi,c'est pas bon, hein ?..ben hein...


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> donc l'aurore chez vous c'est avant midi,lemmy,lucg,nephou etc...alors si je viens a midi et demi,c'est pas bon, hein ?..ben hein...



  t'as payé pour qu'il te laisse sortir de la Maison de Retraite "Yvette Horner" de Pavillons ss/bois ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2004)

de notre part et compte tenu de l'heure... pour toi, Arico:


----------



## Sir (8 Février 2004)

Bonjouuuuuuuuuuur


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Bonjouuuuuuuuuuur



ta gueuuuuuuuuuuule....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ta gueuuuuuuuuuuule....


  si c'est pas d'l'amour, ça y ressemble  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!jour


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2004)




----------



## alèm (8 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]



on dirait mon neveu Julien

en pleine forme lui...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> on dirait mon neveu Julien
> en pleine forme lui...



c'est sur ta brioche qu'il se défoule


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2004)

y'a d'la brioche ?  brioche, j'ai bien entendu ???? 

j'en veux ! j'en veux !  j'en veux pour le déj' avec du beurre et d'la confiture des bois ou du miel de Provence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne journ' à tous ami(e)s matineux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> y'a d'la brioche ?  brioche, j'ai bien entendu ????
> j'en veux ! j'en veux !  j'en veux pour le déj' avec du beurre et d'la confiture des bois ou du miel de Provence
> 
> 
> ...













 et la confiture qui va avec  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon appétit de la part... du  _Lemmymy_


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> y'a d'la brioche ?  brioche, j'ai bien entendu ????
> 
> j'en veux ! j'en veux !  j'en veux pour le déj' avec du beurre et d'la confiture des bois ou du miel de Provence



je ne suis pas contre le fait qu'une charmante femme me lêche mon nombril nappé de miel...


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Février 2004)

Gaufres pour le gouter


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je ne suis pas contre le fait qu'une charmante femme me lêche mon nombril nappé de miel...




Moi non plus


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2004)

Avec du Nutella


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2004)

à propos de lêcher, j'ai une  solution pour Mackie !


----------



## gribouille (8 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je ne suis pas contre le fait qu'une charmante femme me lêche mon nombril nappé de miel...



du moment que tu me laisse la gland pour la crème patissière


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Gaufres pour le gouter



tien toi aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Avec du Nutella



Oui, c'était bien bon


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je ne suis pas contre le fait qu'une charmante femme me (...)








  que vois-je 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ola ola, on se calme, on se calme please





je ne fesais pas allusion à la tienne, mais au nom que l'on donne
à ce petit pain doré et moilleux, celui-ci donc :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 celui qu'on tartine, quoi !


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2004)

hum c'est vrai que cette photo me fait moins penser à un nombril qu'à un ... bon ok ok...


----------



## cmatrit (9 Février 2004)

Très bonne journée à toutes et à tous...et surtout beaucoup de rire


----------



## alèm (9 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> celui qu'on tartine, quoi !



mais fred, je t'autorise à me tartiner ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça fait bizarre : en tapant "tartiner" j'ai pensé à cancaillote et là d'un seul coup d'un seul, c'est beaucoup moins sexy !


----------



## Luc G (9 Février 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde. On dirait qu'il y en a qui sont drôlement réveillés pour un lundi


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2004)

alors que dautres non
bonne journée à toutes et à tous et à jai fait le tour là en fait

bon ben voilà, bonne journée


----------



## Elisa (9 Février 2004)

Ce n'est plus l'aurore, mais bonjour à tout le monde quand même


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est plus l'aurore, mais bonjour à tout le monde quand même


jour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









et une ptit dej de droite, un


----------



## Elisa (9 Février 2004)

J'hésite. Ce ne serait pas raisonnable.


----------



## gribouille (9 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> J'hésite. Ce ne serait pas raisonnable.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (10 Février 2004)

Hell-o le forum


----------



## Nephou (10 Février 2004)

Hello Global. et bonjour également àtous ceux qui vont venir saluer le jour naissant.


----------



## alèm (10 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

>



twa aussi twa la grippe ?


----------



## cmatrit (10 Février 2004)

Très bonne journée à toutes et à tous


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2004)

Le Canigou trône dans le ciel bleu tel un Fuji-Yama en voyage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je devrais déjà être à Peyrepertuse si les basses contingences matérielles de l'existence ne m'imposaient malencontreusement de passer la journée au boulot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Pour les grippés, parlez dans l'hygyaphone SVP, vos virus, on n'en veut point  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## lumai (10 Février 2004)

Bonjouuuuur Touuuuus !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et la vot' de journée, elle commence  bien ???


----------



## Nephou (10 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bonjouuuuur Touuuuus !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mdame, bonjour mdame, excusez-moi de vous déranger mdame mais vous êtes attendue dans _et avec la tête_ si vous voyez ce que je veux dire mdame.

encore pardon et bonne journée mdame


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2004)

bonjour à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




belle journée qui commence ici


----------



## lumai (10 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> mdame, bonjour mdame, excusez-moi de vous déranger mdame mais vous êtes attendue dans _et avec la tête_ si vous voyez ce que je veux dire mdame.
> 
> encore pardon et bonne journée mdame



Désolée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La m'dame est bien occupée en ce moment!
Si ces délais gargantuesques se prolongent qui sait... mais vaut mieux pas l'attendre la p'tite m'dame !


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Février 2004)

Bonjour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Excellente journée


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'ci 

pareil à toutes et tous !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## semac (10 Février 2004)

salut à tous, pardon pour l'heure à laquelle je post mais je me lève juste, et oui je suis encore au rithme de mes vacances au soleil !!!
Mais demain tout est fini  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bah pas grave c'était de super vacances  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et spécial à Lumai comme d'hab


----------



## lumai (10 Février 2004)

Alors, tout bronzé ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Février 2004)

Message privé pour Dark :
T'en fais pas, je suis encore là !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"L'autre" a cru malin de me pousser dans mon enclos d'opposums carnivores, mais "il" s'est trompé ... je suis tombé dans l'enclos des opposums femelles en rut ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'ailleurs, je viens seulement d'en sortir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tidju ... la mêlée !!!


----------



## Jean_Luc (10 Février 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Message privé pour Dark :
> T'en fais pas, je suis encore là !!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jean_Luc (11 Février 2004)

...et une excellente journée à tout le monde !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca va etre bon aujourd'hui : les machines ronronnent comme des gros chats ... les commerciaux sont sur la route ... mon assistante est en congé ... cooooool !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Suffirait plus que je recoive mes ticheurtes et ce serait le nirvana !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






"L'autre" est occupé à balayer les bits tombés lors du dernier backup ... quelques heures de paix et de tranquillité ! Arf !


----------



## Nephou (11 Février 2004)

bonjour Jean-Luc
et bonjour à tous ceux qui suivent


----------



## cmatrit (11 Février 2004)

Bonjour, et je vous souhaite une très bonne jounée


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2004)

bonjour vous deux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




que la journée vous soit douce et légère


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Février 2004)

Hell-o, bon credi


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2004)

Hi Global


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2004)

Bonjour Jean-Luc, Nephou, Cmatrit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bonjour Global 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Bonjour Lemmy


----------



## tomtom (11 Février 2004)

Aniork narug gigrouf à tous


----------



## Luc G (11 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ...et une excellente journée à tout le monde !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et Kernic et Panel vont bien ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salut tout le monde, y a foule aujourd'hui. Bon, on dirait qu'il y en a qui s'emmêlent un peu les doigts sur le clavier (ça doit être la force de l'habitude, non, Jean-Big ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Le Canigou est aussi Fuji-yamesque qu'hier et pour le reste c'est du bleu de chez bleu


----------



## Elisa (11 Février 2004)

Excellente journée à vous tous


----------



## macelene (11 Février 2004)

Ola, buen dia todos, disfrutar de la vida .... me parece lo mejor !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2004)

tibo
tomtom
Luc
Elisa






poussez pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonjour à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et toute)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Février 2004)

tous mes scrogneugneu à vous


----------



## lumai (11 Février 2004)

Bonne Journée à Tous !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> tous mes scrogneugneu à vous



salut Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un chat dans la gorge


----------



## semac (11 Février 2004)

Hello tout le monde !!

Hello Lumai oui tout bronzé !!!!!


----------



## Nephou (11 Février 2004)

De nouveau le bonjour à tout le monde, histoire détrenner mon nouvel avatar


----------



## Elisa (12 Février 2004)




----------



## lumai (12 Février 2004)

B'jour !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La journée commence bien ???


----------



## semac (12 Février 2004)

Bonjour les filles, ouhaouuu 2 pour moi tout seul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



heuu et bonjour aux autres


----------



## cmatrit (12 Février 2004)

Bonjour Elisa, Lumai et Semac....très bonne journée, même la meilleure à toutes et à tous....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2004)

Bonne journée à toutes et tous


----------



## Luc G (12 Février 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les filles, ouhaouuu 2 pour moi tout seul
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  On se rattrape aux branches avant qu'il ne soit trop tard.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour tout le monde, ciel bleu


----------



## semac (12 Février 2004)

Merci Cmatrit tout pareil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bah LucG tu t'es pas levé du bon pied ce matin !!!!


----------



## Nephou (12 Février 2004)

Il est tard, je suis fatigué mais vous lire me réveille un peu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors vraiment bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Luc G (12 Février 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Merci Cmatrit tout pareil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, si, des deux comme d'habitude  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tout va bien à part que j'irais bien à Peyrepertuse plutôt que d'être au boulot, mais ça c'est récurrent


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Février 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> T'en fais pas, je suis encore là !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fais attention, j'ai entendu dire qu'il comptait simuler une panne de serveur à 4 heures du matin pour t'enfermer dans la salle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée à tous au passage et tous mes scrogneugneu à Finn


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Fais attention, j'ai entendu dire qu'il comptait simuler une panne de serveur à 4 heures du matin pour t'enfermer dans la salle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il ne rêve que de ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour à tous


----------



## cmatrit (13 Février 2004)

Je vous souhaite une très bonne journée à toutes et à tous


----------



## Luc G (13 Février 2004)

Salut, les tombés du lit, toujours beau temps et encore boulot , cherchez l'erreur


----------



## lumai (13 Février 2004)

Bonjour Cmatrit ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour Luc G !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour tous les autres !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2004)

*BoooOOOOoooooonnjooooOOouuuuUUr* 














Bonjour, Cmatrit, LucG, Lumai, et autres retardataires ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : vous avez eu droit à mon 666ème post !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Février 2004)

Bonjour


----------



## semac (13 Février 2004)

Holla les workers !!!!
allez courage, ce soir c'est le week-end !!


----------



## Nephou (13 Février 2004)

Ouais, le week-end avec : la vaiselle de la semaine, la lessive de la semaine (pis la machine est en panne) le rangement de la semaine et le ménage de la semaine pis les courses de la semaine

Cest ça davoir une vie de dingue la semaine


----------



## gribouille (13 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, le week-end avec : la vaiselle de la semaine, la lessive de la semaine (pis la machine est en panne) le rangement de la semaine et le ménage de la semaine pis les courses de la semaine
> 
> Cest ça davoir une vie de dingue la semaine



prend Alèm comme femme de ménage


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Février 2004)

c'est vrai t'a perdu les spontex


----------



## semac (13 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, le week-end avec : la vaiselle de la semaine, la lessive de la semaine (pis la machine est en panne) le rangement de la semaine et le ménage de la semaine pis les courses de la semaine
> 
> Cest ça davoir une vie de dingue la semaine




Pfffffioouuuuuuuu vivement lundi !!


----------



## aricosec (13 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> prend Alèm comme femme de ménage


.
bof lui !,quand tu n'y demande rien t'est tout de suite servi


----------



## Nephou (13 Février 2004)

Merci de tant de sollicitude


----------



## semac (13 Février 2004)

Hi hi, pas de quoi j'ai connu ça avant d'avoir une femme !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça va j'déconne !! d'ailleurs j'en fait plus qu'avant


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Février 2004)

Hell-o, bon Sadi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Hell-o, bon Sadi



en plus le sadi c'est chiant d'aller bosser ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 va y avoir tous les cons du sadi comme dit Dany Boon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










P'tite forme et p'tite crève en plus (j'vous l'avais dit dans les user's de la nuit que je récupererais des microbes.... bonne saint-valentin prerima 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

HAve a nice day today all


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Février 2004)

Good luck Finn, et te laisse pas emmerder


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> en plus le sadi c'est chiant d'aller bosser ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pauvre bichon...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Hell-o, bon Sadi



Hell-o, bon sadi aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bonjour à tous


----------



## Nephou (15 Février 2004)

levé depuis deux heure, je vous souhaite un bon dimanche


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Février 2004)

Hell-o 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bon gromanche à tous


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Hell-o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pareil


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Février 2004)

Hell-o 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne semaine à tous, bonnes vacances à ceux pour qui elles commencent


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2004)

Hell-o Dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonnne journée à tous


----------



## lumai (16 Février 2004)

Coucou Dark et Tibomon !!!

Bon lundi à Tous !


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Février 2004)

Coucou vous deux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_Le petit déjeuner d'aujourd'hui vous est gracieusement offert par le Savannah House Hotel de Branson, Missouri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Nephou (16 Février 2004)

Merci, javais justement envie de quelques fruits frais et éventuellement pressés.

Bon lundi à tous (ouais je sais, ce nest quun lundi mais)


----------



## lumai (16 Février 2004)

Hummm miam miam ! merci !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2004)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2004)

Merci Dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 très généreux de ta part


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

grumpf&lt;...


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Février 2004)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> grumpf&lt;...


Alèm au réveil (il se lève encore moins tôt que Black Beru 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), c'est émouvant


----------



## Elisa (17 Février 2004)

kikoo tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Je suis la premère ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ben ça alors ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez hop tout le monde debout !

Bisous pour vous motiver ...


----------



## cmatrit (17 Février 2004)

bonjour Elisa, très bonne journée à toi et à tous les autres


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] grumpf&lt;...



MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_vive les anges..._


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> kikoo tout le monde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas avec des bisous virginaux que tu vas me motiver.


----------



## semac (17 Février 2004)

'jour tout le monde !!


----------



## Nephou (17 Février 2004)

je vois quil y a eu du travail pendant la nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jadore le code de celui-ci


----------



## lumai (17 Février 2004)

Bonjour à tous !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Février 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## semac (17 Février 2004)

coucou Lumai


----------



## Elisa (18 Février 2004)

Coucou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ya quelqu'unnnnnn ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 Bonjour à tous et à toutes ...


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Coucou
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hein ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> hein ?













Bonjour à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bonne journée


----------



## Nephou (18 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cest une belle journée
Je vais me coucher
Une si belle journée
Qui s'achève
Donne lenvie d'aimer
Mais je vais me coucher
Mordre l'éternité
À dents pleines
Cest une belle journée
Je vais me coucher
Une si belle journée
Souveraine
Donne lenvie de paix
Voir des anges a mes pieds
M'faire la belle

















 et bonne journée à tous


----------



## lumai (18 Février 2004)

*BONNNNNJOUUUUUUR !!!!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2004)

Bonjour à ceux qui sont debout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... et à ceux qui devraient l'être


----------



## semac (18 Février 2004)

Booooooonjouuuuuuur à toutes et à tous !!


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Février 2004)

ça fait un moment que c'est plus l'aurore ...

assedics, quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## Elisa (19 Février 2004)

PASSEZ TOUT UNE BONNE JOURNEE


----------



## semac (19 Février 2004)

Bonjour à tous et bonne journée !!!

Allez patience le week-end approche !!


----------



## Luc G (19 Février 2004)

Salut les matutinaux, ça sent le ciel bleu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Manque de bol, au bureau, ça sent plutôt le renfermé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les vacances sont finies et la Lozère est loin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais bon, ce week-en, il y aura carnaval et/ou asperges sauvages.


----------



## lumai (19 Février 2004)

Bonjour !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Vous aussi vous avez du *soleil* ce matin ???_


----------



## alèm (19 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouais mais i fé minette, ein timps parelle ovec ch'o veint é ch'lo humidité dins ch'l'air, ché ein mollé  ein timps a attraper l'niflette ! 

_brrrrrrrrrr... Porte de Bagnole-t nous voilà !_











_si j'écris en frannçais dans mon texte en picard, ça ne va plus...  _





_en passant : bien rentré Cham avec ta limousine ? Salutations au Caribou !_


----------



## lumai (19 Février 2004)

T'as un drole d'accent pour le 9 3 toi !


----------



## semac (19 Février 2004)

Rien compris


----------



## alèm (19 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> T'as un drole d'accent pour le 9 3 toi !



bah ch'o l'acsint d'eul'Somme... Eune bieune Soirée avec Cham et vouolo !


----------



## alèm (19 Février 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Rien compris



mi nin plus, j'intindrais rien chi t'o parlio ein breton !


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Février 2004)

l'autre a dit:
			
		

> mi nin plus, j'intindrais rien chi t'o parlio ein breton !


Ca j'ai compris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour à tous, c'est cool, y a un smiley pas réveillé maintenant :


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2004)

Bonjour le monde


----------



## nato kino (19 Février 2004)

Bonjour Jean_Luc !!


----------



## Nephou (19 Février 2004)

Jai omis de vous faire part de mes salutations dites « poind* du jour » et mempresse donc de vous en faire part**



* du verbe poindre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




** de mes salutations et non pas de mon omission


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Jean_Luc !!


Ha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il est beau le lapinou, Nato


----------



## Luc G (19 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas un lapin nain, ça, c'est au moins un géant de Flandre


----------



## Grug (20 Février 2004)

BONJOUR  LE MONDE !


----------



## Elisa (20 Février 2004)

Oh un super lève tot.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Très bonjour à toi Grug. 












 Et à tout le monde aujourd'huiiiiiiiii !!!!!


----------



## macelene (20 Février 2004)

ya de la couleur ce matin ...  


* Boonnnjjjoouuurrr**  tttooouuttt  
lleeee    mmmoooonnnnddddee !!!!!!!   *


----------



## Jean_Luc (20 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Jean_Luc !!








 ... tidju ! je ne l'avais encore vu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Merci Nato ...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













...et une excellente journée à toutes et tous !!!


----------



## Nephou (20 Février 2004)

Bonjour à tous mes prédécesseurs et aussi aux suivants aux suivants


----------



## semac (20 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Oh un super lève tot.



Tsss Tsss Tsss ou un super couche tard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonjour à toutes et à tous


----------



## Jean_Luc (20 Février 2004)

Salut Nephou !
T'as déjà les résultats des ventes de NKK pour la Saint-Valentin ???


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Février 2004)

Salut tout le monde.

Jean-Luc, t'as pas honte de profiter de la saint valentin pour vendre des NKK ?


----------



## Jean_Luc (20 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde.
> Jean-Luc, t'as pas honte de profiter de la saint valentin pour vendre des NKK ?








 ... c'est en constatant un "pic" de ruptures le jour de la saint Valentin (exemple du gars qui oublie d'offrir un cadeau et qui se fait larguer aussi sec !) qu'on s'était dit qu'une petite promo ne pouvait pas faire de tort... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'ou l'idée du coffret "Coeur Brisé" comprenant un NKK spécial permettant de s'extirper le coeur au lieu des abatis, et une grosse enveloppe isotherme permettant de l'envoyer à l'ex-bien aimé(e)...
Malheureusement, on s'est vite aperçu d'une erreur de conception (sacré Nephou ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) : comment mettre soi-meme son coeur extirpé dans l'enveloppe sans dégueulasser les murs et la moquette ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nephou y travaille, mais c'est un peu tard !!!


----------



## Luc G (20 Février 2004)

Debout les crabes, la marée monte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jean-Luc, c'est quoi cette pub au milieu des articles de fond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on se croirait au téléachat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour la suite, je vois déjà le contrat en or, style IMTS avec Pepsi(ou coca, je ne sais plus) : "achetez votre lapin nain au marché, grattez derrière les oreilles, si vous avez de la chance, vous gagnez un NKK gratuit" et le slogan qui tue : "Si vous voulez avoir votre NKK gratuit, vous pouvez vous gratter  !"

PS. pour le slogan, ça ne marche, évidemment, que pour ceux qui sont chauds comme des lapins.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2004)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2004)




----------



## Jean_Luc (20 Février 2004)

Arrrffffffffff ! Alèm ! ... ça met de bonne humeur !!!


----------



## lumai (20 Février 2004)

Bonjour à tous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jean_Luc et Nephou, vous avez essayé dans la baignoire, en tirant le rideau ?  _ça doit pas mal limiter les projections..._


----------



## Jean_Luc (20 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Jean_Luc et Nephou, vous avez essayé dans la baignoire, en tirant le rideau ?  _ça doit pas mal limiter les projections..._












 Idée de génie lumai !!! Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bon Nephou ... on retravaille le coffret et on y ajoute un rideau de douche avec des petits coeurs et un bac en plastic rouge de préférence (c'est plus assorti !).
Pour l'enveloppe, merci de prévoir un grand modèle ... on a toujours le coeur gros dans ces circonstances...!!! Arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : lumai va surement nous demander des royalties pour son idée ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... peut etre pourrais-tu lui envoyer un coffret d'essai avec nos remerciements !


----------



## Jean_Luc (20 Février 2004)

Précision pour les nioubies :

NKK = Nara Kiri Kit

Slogan : "mourez discret : ouvrez-vous en la fermant !"


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Slogan : "mourez discret : ouvrez-vous en la fermant !"



C'est Belge ce slogan ? on dirait un truc genre "moules-frites" !


----------



## macelene (20 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]










  Eh ben déjà debout ???  pas trop la tronche en biais ?? Tu sais même plus écrire normalement .


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> le slogan qui tue : "Si vous voulez avoir votre NKK gratuit, vous pouvez vous gratter  !"


----------



## Nephou (20 Février 2004)

En fait je pense que le mieux cest de faire du rideau de douche, par un pliage intelligent lenveloppe (pis comme ça on a aussi le motif à fleur sur lenveloppe). Pour le réceptacle, ce nest peut-être pas un bonne idée. Je mexplique : les projections sur le sol et le plafond peuvent être déclarées par nous « uvres dart » et nous permettre ainsi de faire usage de notre droit moral sur ces uvres pour faire grimper les prix de limmobilier (ben oui, sans notre accord aucune modification de luvre et de son support ne sont possibles)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.

Pour lumaï, pas la peine,pendant qu'elle lisait ces lignes jai envoyé un coursier à lINPI


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben déjà debout ???  pas trop la tronche en biais ?? Tu sais même plus écrire normalement .



la tronche en biais non... la voiture pliée non plus (je me méfie, ça arrive souvent ici ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

de bonne humeur même !


----------



## lumai (20 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Pour lumaï, pas la peine,pendant qu'elle lisait ces lignes jai envoyé un coursier à lINPI



Croit-tu que je ne méfie pas de votre perfidie sans limite d'entrepeneur de NKK ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai en ma possession une  _véritable_ copie d'écran qui attestera que   *JE* suis l'inventrice incontestée et sans partage de l'insertion du rideau au NKK !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Des copies en ont été remises à des proches qui ont pour consignes de les rendre publiques s'il devait m'arriver quelque chose !_


----------



## Jean_Luc (20 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _Des copies en ont été remises à des proches qui ont pour consignes de les rendre publiques s'il devait m'arriver quelque chose !_


Bon OK ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5% sur les kits promotionnels ! ça te va ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Juste une condition : prépare-nous un projet de kit pour Paques avec merchandising, campagnes de pub, échantillons (du style kit d'essai pour les jeunes, nounours avec tirette sur le ventre qu'on peut ouvrir et refermer à volonté, hemoglobine qui ne tache pas etc... etc...)
En bref, une campagne "qui tue" !!! (c'est le cas, d'ailleurs ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Alors !!! prete ????


----------



## lumai (20 Février 2004)

Pas de problème !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous aurez des NKK de paques de la mort qui tue  !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Bien sûr, toute amélioration technique de la trousse NKK Pâques que j'apporterai seront déposées à mon nom. *Bien entendu...*_


----------



## Jean_Luc (20 Février 2004)

J'avais aussi pensé à des réunions de ventes du style "Tupperware", mais rien qu'à penser qu'il faudrait remplacer la démonstratrice à chaque fois, ça me donne le tournis...!!!


----------



## Nephou (20 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> J'avais aussi pensé à des réunions de ventes du style "Tupperware", mais rien qu'à penser qu'il faudrait remplacer la démonstratrice à chaque fois, ça me donne le tournis...!!!


Une fois de plus, jai LA solution : nous nemploierons que des démonstratrices et démonstrateurs dune grande lâcheté. Explication : sils nont rien dans le ventre, les NKK ne peuvent rien contre eux  quelques points de suture et c'est reparti


----------



## Jean_Luc (20 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Vous aurez des NKK de paques de la mort qui tue  !!!!


Imagine : au lieu de commander betement un gateau "agneau pascal" du style jus de framboise qui gicle dehors quand tu le découpes (ça me terrifiait quand j'étais mioche ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), le gars profite de la réunion de famille pour sortir son NKK de Paques et se trucide au dessert au beau milieu de la table ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... si c'est pas de l'événement ça !!!


----------



## Jean_Luc (20 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> sils nont rien dans le ventre, les NKK ne peuvent rien contre eux  quelques points de suture et c'est reparti


Arrrfffffffffffffff !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...un Maître ! Nephou !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je passe l'annonce suivante :
NKK International Inc. recherche pour entrée immédiate en fonction, des démonstratrices flemmardes et sans ambition, n'ayant rien dans le ventre !
Salaire garanti et assistance médicale comprise sur place !
Envoyer CV et photo (du ventre svp !) à Nephou sur MacGé.
Nombrilistes s'abstenir svp !


----------



## Nephou (20 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Arrrfffffffffffffff !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et après ça qui cest le maître ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pis timagines lannoce : « Nephou sest fait maître par Jean-Luc »  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pense un peu aux membres qui nont que la radio


----------



## Jean_Luc (20 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Pis timagines lannoce : « Nephou sest fait maître par Jean-Luc »
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arrrffff !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nato kino (20 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ... tidju ! je ne l'avais encore vu !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si ça fait plaisir, c'est gagné


----------



## Jean_Luc (20 Février 2004)

Euh ! Juste en passant Nephou ! ... pour le marché américain, dans le mode d'emploi, n'oublie pas de préciser qu'il convient de prendre le NKK à l'aide des deux mains revetues des gants blindés livrés avec le kit !!!
Suffirait qu'un con se blesse au doigt pour avoir le procès du siècle sur le dos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre, en ce qui concerne le kit "Golfe Warrior", merci de baisser la concentration d'explosif contenu dans la lame ... le dernier qui l'a utilisé, et bien, on l'a jamais retrouvé ! ça la fout mal !!!


----------



## Nephou (20 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Juste en passant Nephou ! ... pour le marché américain, dans le mode d'emploi, n'oublie pas de préciser qu'il convient de prendre le NKK à l'aide des deux mains revetues des gants blindés livrés avec le kit !!!
> Suffirait qu'un con se blesse au doigt pour avoir le procès du siècle sur le dos...
> 
> 
> ...



OK cest noté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_euh, Jean-Luc ? un doute métreint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ne serait-on pas en traind de flooder _


----------



## Jean_Luc (20 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _euh, Jean-Luc ? un doute métreint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais non ! mais non ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un floodeur, c'est quelqu'un qui parle pour ne rien dire !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Février 2004)

Allez, bon dimanche à tous


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2004)

Bon gromanche


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Février 2004)

Et Bonne semaine à tous


----------



## Elisa (23 Février 2004)

Bonjour Dark  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bisous à tous pour commencer cette froide semaine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Elisa fatiguée ...


----------



## Luc G (23 Février 2004)

Salut, tous les tombés du lit.
Pour vous remonter le moral, soleil et ciel bleu ici : le Canigou est plus fuji-yamesque que jamais


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et Bonne semaine à tous



pareil


----------



## semac (23 Février 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde et bonne semaine !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2004)

Bonjour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et bonne journée à tous


----------



## lumai (23 Février 2004)

Bonjour Tous !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et bon Lundi aussi !


----------



## semac (23 Février 2004)

bah t'as l'air tout malade Tibomon


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Février 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bah t'as l'air tout malade Tibomon




encore enrubé ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2004)

ben vi encore


----------



## Nephou (23 Février 2004)

Une semaine qui va savérer être longue et fatiguante mais bon, il y a du soleil dans mon bureau ce matin et la tour Eiffel est auréolée dun charmant petit nuage. Bon cest pas tout ça : jai un texte à écrire aussi moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée à tous


----------



## lumai (23 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bon cest pas tout ça : jai un texte à écrire aussi moi


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tout pareil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon courage pour ceux qui ont une journée complète  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ +


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2004)

Bonjour à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... et pour ceux qui se mouchent


----------



## bebert (23 Février 2004)

Bonjour m'sieurs dames !


----------



## Luc G (23 Février 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour m'sieurs dames !



C'est bien une heure bebertienne pour dire bonjour, ça


----------



## bebert (24 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien une heure bebertienne pour dire bonjour, ça



Bonjour !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est assez tôt comme ça ?


----------



## Nephou (24 Février 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cest déjà mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon, Le communiqué est en ligne sur le .com, sur lintranet, la _mail alert_ est partie Je peux donc prendre enfin mon café et souhaiter à toutes et à tous une bonne journée.


----------



## Luc G (24 Février 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut, Bebert, là, c'est bien, juste avant que j'arrive au boulot, que j'ai quelque chose à lire de neuf


----------



## Jean_Luc (24 Février 2004)

AaaAaRrrrrfffFFFFFFFFF !!!! (cri joyeux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Excellente journée à Toutes et Tous !


----------



## lumai (24 Février 2004)

Bonjour !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2004)

Bonjour


----------



## lumai (24 Février 2004)

Toujours malade alors ????


----------



## Luc G (24 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour



Finalement, il y a bien des virus sur mac


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2004)

Ben c'est Mytchoom alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai du croiser quelque Pc (personne contanimée)


----------



## Luc G (24 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est Mytchaoummm alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ou alors c'est un MyCrobe que t'as attrapé en passant près de Windows ouvertes


----------



## bebert (24 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> AaaAaRrrrrfffFFFFFFFFF !!!!



Tiens, ça me rappelle le tremblement de terre de hier soir !


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Février 2004)




----------



## alèm (25 Février 2004)

mince ! grillé !


----------



## anntraxh (25 Février 2004)

bonjour Darkounet !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonjour tous ..


----------



## Jean_Luc (25 Février 2004)

Et une excellente journée à tout le monde ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oublions nos soucis et nos tracas et pensons à demain (demain, c'est jeudi ... le jour des frites à la cantine ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Oublions nos soucis et nos tracas et pensons à demain (demain, c'est jeudi ... le jour des frites à la cantine ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ces belges, tu leur sert une assiette de frites et ils sont heureux pour une semaine


----------



## Jean_Luc (25 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ha ces belges, tu leur sert une assiette de frites et ils sont heureux pour une semaine








 ... Ah ! des frites bien dorées et croustillantes, à la fois fermes et moelleuses sous la dent ... avec à coté une petite montagne de mayo dans laquelle on les trempe religieusement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...devant l'assiette, un verre de Jupiler embué par la bière fraiche, pétillante et mousseuse ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...des instants de pur bonheur...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon j'arrete ! Je vais me faire du mal !


----------



## cmatrit (25 Février 2004)

Bonjour,

très bonne journée à toutes et à tous


----------



## Luc G (25 Février 2004)

Salut, tout le monde. Qui a chanté hier soir ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



parce qu'on se repaye un temps gris, type belge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Et une excellente journée à tout le monde !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour moi, les frites, c'est aujourd'hui, mais à la maison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais j'imagine déjà TheBig croustiller demain devant un aréopage de ptéros qui grillent de l'entendre raconter les aventures de K &amp; P en se disant in petto "ce Jean-Luc, quand même, quelle frite il a (pour son âge)"


----------



## lumai (25 Février 2004)

Très bonne journée à vous tous !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Février 2004)

Bonjour


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Février 2004)

Bonjour à tous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aujourd'hui vous n'avez pas le droit d'être de mauvaise humeur, c'est forcément une bonne journée puisque Jean_Luc aura des frites à la cantine


----------



## Elisa (26 Février 2004)

*Boonnjjoouurr*


----------



## jathenais (26 Février 2004)

Bonjour
Bonne journée à tous et bon courage à ceux qui vont devoir déblayer la route ....


----------



## Luc G (26 Février 2004)

Salut, les tombés du lit. Ramassez les morceaux afin d'être un peu plus présentables.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



S'il est sage, uniquement s'il est sage. Sinon, son patron m'a dit qu'il l'emmenait avec lui en voiture au Krighizistan et qu'il n'aurait droit qu'à des sandwiches pendant le voyage.


----------



## Nephou (26 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut, les tombés du lit. Ramassez les morceaux afin d'être un peu plus présentables.


Bonjour, jai bien ramassé les morceaux mais il doit rester quelques miettes sous le lit. Je suis au boulot et toujours aussi débordé (je suis arrivé au boulot il y a trois quart dheure et je navais pas encore pris le temps de poster). Mais je ne désespère pas de finir ma participation au fil « et avec la tête » avant la fin de la journée*.

Bonjour à tous et bon courage.


* je suis rentré chez moi à 2 heures après quarante minutes de marche à pied


----------



## bebert (26 Février 2004)

Salutations matutitutitutinales !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2004)

Bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et bien Nephou tu te prépares pour un marathon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est la grande forme


----------



## Nephou (26 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, tu verrais ma préparation physique : avant tout effort, trois royal russian au OBrian et quelques verres de vin du Chili accompagnant le José Bové Burger au les Maronniers


----------



## lumai (26 Février 2004)

Bon Jour Tous !!!


----------



## Elisa (26 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon Jour Tous !!!



Coucou Lumai.


----------



## lumai (26 Février 2004)

Coucou Elisa !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si tu te sens l'âme à jouer avec quelques mots tu es cordialement invitée à venir faire un tour dans "avec la tête" !!!


----------



## Jean_Luc (26 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...je les sens déjà frétiller dans l'huile chaude et odorante !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Excellente journée à toutes et tous ! J'aurai une petite pensée pour vous vers 12H30...


----------



## Nephou (27 Février 2004)

au boulot depuis une demi heure, je m'apprête à fêter mon anniversaire en publiant les résultats consolidés 2003 du Groupe. Yeepee  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon allez, bonne journée à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and have fun


----------



## Luc G (27 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> au boulot depuis une demi heure, je m'apprête à fêter mon anniversaire en publiant les résultats consolidés 2003 du Groupe. Yeepee
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour tout le monde, et bon anniveraire Nephou. T'as pas trouvé mieux pour fêter ça ?


----------



## lumai (27 Février 2004)

Bonne journée à tous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous préparez bien votre week-end, j'espère !!!


----------



## Elisa (27 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tous !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Bonjouuuuurrr A tous

Coucou Lumai.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci pour ton invit.
Macelene m'avait invitée aussi, j'avais alors posté un petit truc ... bon un peu moyen.
Vite fait en fait.

Mais je repasserai , promis.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Euh ... vous êtes toutes la bas ou quoi ?)


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2004)

cherche Xantia Break pour mon déménagement...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_euh, suis-je bien dans le bon forum..._


----------



## Alex666 (27 Février 2004)

j'en ai une a te proposer mais faut la prendre porte d'italie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lo people have a nice day


----------



## Grug (28 Février 2004)

Bonjour everybody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 c'est samedi


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Février 2004)

Hell-o






Bon week-end


----------



## bebert (28 Février 2004)

Bonjour ! Aujourd'hui je vais chercher mon modem ADSL ! Ouf ! Enfin ! Ça faisait trop longtemps que j'attendais ça !


----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2004)

Bonjour a tous.
Aujourd'hui je vais aller chercher de l'aspirine et surement un peu de mopral..


----------



## jathenais (28 Février 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde.
quelqu'un sait me dire quel est le c.. qui a dit que ces satanés gosses auraient école quand  *je* veux dormir ???? 

jpmiss, il te reste de l'aspirine ?


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2004)

tiens insomnie s'est barré avant la fin de la nuit... bizarre...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Février 2004)

Bonjour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Excellente journée


----------



## bebert (28 Février 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour ! Aujourd'hui je vais chercher mon modem ADSL ! Ouf ! Enfin ! Ça faisait trop longtemps que j'attendais ça !



Merde, ces francs télécons n'ont toujours pas reçu mon modem ethernet à 1  !


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

Bonjour à tous ceux qui passeront par là


----------



## bebert (29 Février 2004)

Bonjour !


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

Hell-o 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ca fait du bien de dormir de temps en temps


----------



## WebOliver (29 Février 2004)

Pour mon premier message dans ce sujet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vous souhaite un bon dimanche... Moi le dimanche, j'aime pas ça.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

Hell-o Global  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est aussi ce que je me dis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Webo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'as perdu la pomme


----------



## jathenais (29 Février 2004)

'jour
bon dimanche à tous


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

bon lundi quoi...


----------



## Sir (1 Mars 2004)

Salutations a toutes et tous ,

Que la journée soit belle pour tous le monde et profites en vivement !!!


----------



## Jean_Luc (1 Mars 2004)

Salut Alèm ... Salut Sir !!!!!!
Que la journée vous soit douce et agréable !!!!


----------



## sylko (1 Mars 2004)

Bonne semaine à tout le monde...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il fait un temps superbe... derrière la fenêtre de mon bureau.


----------



## Luc G (1 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] bon lundi quoi...



J'y crois pas ! moi qui me disais qu'il faisait un temps de samedi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salut tous les tombés du lit. (Pour les blessés, s'adresse à Foguenne, il vous enverra quelques sangsues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## jathenais (1 Mars 2004)

Bonne journée à tous et toutes


----------



## Jean_Luc (1 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour les blessés, s'adresse à Foguenne, il vous enverra quelques sangsues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh oui ! des sangsues !!! des sangsues !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'en suis déjà sangsues dessous moi !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous et à toutes



Hell-o et bonne semaine


----------



## Nephou (1 Mars 2004)

La semaine ne sannonce pas sous les meilleurs auspices de (Beaunes ou dailleurs). mais il fait beau alors bon Lundi au soleil à tous


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mars 2004)

et hop c'est parti pour une journée dans le train


----------



## Sir (1 Mars 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Salut Alèm ... Salut Sir !!!!!!
> Que la journée vous soit douce et agréable !!!!




Saluuuuuuuuuuuuut thebig , heureux te revoir


----------



## Jean_Luc (1 Mars 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Saluuuuuuuuuuuuut thebig , heureux te revoir


Moi aussi Sir !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère que tout va comme tu veux !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mars 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde et bonne journée


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Mars 2004)

Bonjour tibo, tu es levé bien tôt aujourd'hui


----------



## Elisa (2 Mars 2004)

Bonjour Tibo et Dark.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 Bisous à toutes, salut à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Passez une trèèèèèèès bonne journée


----------



## Sir (2 Mars 2004)

Bonjour a toutes ( surtout Elisa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et tous ... 
Passez une excellente journée


----------



## Luc G (2 Mars 2004)

Salut à tous les lève-tôt. Beau temps ici


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2004)

allez hop, une petite heure de marche à pied ! (pas tousuite hein ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

z'ont raison ces chauffeurs de réclamer des thunes en plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme les gars du MacDo en face (j'y suis jamais allé vous me direz... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

1km à pied, ça use, ça use...


----------



## jathenais (2 Mars 2004)

bonjour

à la bourre


----------



## semac (2 Mars 2004)

'jour tout le monde de retour après quelques jours d'absence !!

Spécial à Lumai et Elisa


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vous avez une journée trépidante ou passionnante en vue ? En tout cas la mienne sera bien remplie.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Voir même débordante 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Allez, la bonne journée à tous.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mars 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Mars 2004)

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## bebert (3 Mars 2004)

Bonjour les enfants !


----------



## jathenais (3 Mars 2004)

bijouur


----------



## Jean_Luc (3 Mars 2004)

Excellente journée ensoleillée (peut être ?) à Toutes et Tous ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...ps : et vivement DEMAIN !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les enfants !



Dis tonton, pourquoi tu tousses ?


----------



## lumai (3 Mars 2004)

Bonjour Tous !!!


----------



## erual (4 Mars 2004)

Salve

Bonjour &amp; bonne journée à tous


----------



## alèm (4 Mars 2004)

je ne choisis pas, je ne renierais ni les origines (judéo-) portugaises maternelles, ni les origines (picardo-) wallones paternelles. J'aime Paul et Silvia, la bière et la Samba !!

















imaginez : déguster une bien bieune Leffe sous un parasol (pas de soleil merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) en plein sur la plage d'Ipanema, à deux pas des 'tites fesses des bombas des faubourgs (et des petites putes qui infestent les bars à touristes du soir) et des pseudos-beaux-gosses qui font de la gonflette (et aussi à deux pas des ninhos des favelas en train de sniffer leur colle en attendant de voler des trucs aux touristes)

sur un air de bossa... caliente, je vous dis !


----------



## Nephou (4 Mars 2004)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, un petit communiqué à mettre en ligne et je reviens. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sinon, je sais pas pourquoi alèm mais le soleil qui ne manquera pas de baigner bientôt ma terrasse au septième dans le septième me semble bien pâlot.


----------



## alèm (4 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et à tous, un petit communiqué à mettre en ligne et je reviens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le soleil c'est quand il est palôt que ma peau l'aime !


----------



## Nephou (4 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> le soleil c'est quand il est palôt que ma peau l'aime !


Si ta peau laime pas leau je comprends mieux ton goût pour lalcool.


----------



## Luc G (4 Mars 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Excellente journée ensoleillée (peut être ?)



Ici, pas de peut-être : c'est tout à fait ensoleillé. Le Canigou trône blanc sur bleu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour à tous les forumeurs


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

Bonjour à tous et bonne journée


----------



## jathenais (4 Mars 2004)

bonjour
Vichy sous le soleil aussi
je vais encore bronzer toute la matinée, pas de store dans ce bureau ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mars 2004)

clermont : RAS, tout gris.

A vous les studios


----------



## Nephou (4 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> clermont : RAS, tout gris.
> 
> A vous les studios


Ben finalement à Pardis aussi. pas


----------



## jathenais (4 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> clermont : RAS, tout gris.
> 
> A vous les studios



groumph, les clermontois nous ont encore refilé la grisaillle en fin de compte .... bien la peine d'être dans la plaine


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde !






 en ce jour du poisson, mangez des moules


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Mars 2004)

Bonjour à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et maintenant la question que vous vous posez tous : comment étaient les frites de Jean_Luc hier ?


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> en ce jour du poisson, mangez des moules


En ce jour à la cantine c'est purée de choux-fleurs


----------



## Sir (5 Mars 2004)

Salut a tous et touuuuuutesssssss !


----------



## alèm (5 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> en ce jour du poisson, mangez des moules



c'est une incitation au sapphisme ?


----------



## Luc G (5 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est une incitation au sapphisme ?



Alèm, tu vois le mal(e) partout.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'jour tout le monde. Pas de bobos en tombant du lit ?

Sinon, ça grisouille ici aussi : ce doit être parce que Nougaro ne chante plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'ici que la pluie fasse des claquettes...


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

Bonjour à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Petite hommage:

Claude Nougaro  	
C'est ça la vie

Musique: Claude Nougaro, Maurice Vander

_Un vieil hôtel dont les tuyaux crient
C'est ça la vie, c'est ça la vie
On y vend un sommeil hors de prix
C'est ça la vie, c'est ça la vie
On entend derrière les lambris
C'est ça la vie, c'est ça la vie
Des gens qui pleurent, des gens qui rient
C'est ça la vie, c'est ça la

Vi
tesse de croisière
Vi
cieuse tanière
Vi
sage angélique
Vi
père lubrique

L'hôtel est plein comme un uf pourri
C'est ça la vie, c'est ça la vie
Malgré le service mal appris
C'est ça la vie, c'est ça la vie
Les plus grands voyageurs de l'esprit
C'est ça la vie, c'est ça la vie
Y crèchent dans un profond mépris
C'est ça la vie, c'est ça la

Vi
laine compagne
Vi
olente campagne
Vi
ctoire décisive
Vi Vi Vi
vement qu'ça arrive!

Moi, je dessine sur les murs gris
C'est ça ma vie, c'est ça ma vie
Des mots, des monstres, des Jésus-Christ
C'est ça ma vie, c'est ça ma vie
Aujourd'hui je me crois le nombril
C'est ça ma vie, c'est ça ma vie
Demain, je me fais hara-kiri
C'est ça ma vie, c'est ça ma vie

C'est ça la vie, c'est ça la vie
Un vieil hôtel dont les tuyaux crient
C'est ça la vie, c'est ça la_


----------



## Nephou (5 Mars 2004)

« hello world »
Ouais je sais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais ça me prend des fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée à tous


----------



## jathenais (5 Mars 2004)

Week-end - 1 !!! ça fait au moins une bonne nouvelle


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Mars 2004)

jathenais a dit:
			
		

> Week-end - 1 !!! ça fait au moins une bonne nouvelle



Ouais !! ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 euh bah non ca change rien


----------



## bebert (5 Mars 2004)

Ah que bonjour le monde !


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

ah... papy à réussis à se lever aujourd'hui ?


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

et mémé jean-luc... s'est étouffé avec son rouge à lèvre cette nuit ?


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est une incitation au sapphisme ?


juste à l'amour et pour les esprits mal tournés à la gastronomie.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2004)

Bonjour et bon week-end


----------



## bebert (6 Mars 2004)

Bonjour ! Samedi matin c'est école pour ma fille !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : Gros bisous le Grinch !


----------



## jathenais (6 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour ! Samedi matin c'est école pour ma fille !!!



même cause, même remède
bon week end à tous


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Mars 2004)

Bon week-end les gens


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2004)

Bon dimanche


----------



## benjamin (7 Mars 2004)

Un beau weekend se poursuit


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mars 2004)

Bon gromanche


----------



## Grug (8 Mars 2004)

Souriez à ce beau lundi qui commence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



moi je retourne me coucher


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2004)

hein ?


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi je retourne me coucher


'foiré


----------



## Bilbo (8 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar:</font><hr /><blockquote><font class="small"> Posté à l'origine par Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi je retourne me coucher


'foiré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]
Le pire, c'est que si c'est vrai, il n'a même pas lu ta réaction. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour à tous.

À+


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2004)

Pareil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée


----------



## Sir (8 Mars 2004)

Ah !!! Lundiiiii c'est dur aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , sinon bonne journée pour toutes et touuuuuuuuuuus .
Spécial dédi -------&gt; Geeeeekkkkkkkeeeeeette


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Mars 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Le pire, c'est que si c'est vrai, il n'a même pas lu ta réaction.


Il la lira demain


----------



## Luc G (8 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Souriez à ce beau lundi qui commence
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y a ceux qui tombent du lit et ceux qui retombent sur leur lit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour tout le monde et courage


----------



## bebert (8 Mars 2004)

Salut les mous !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Profitez ! Le dur est parti en vacances !


----------



## Luc G (8 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Salut les mous !



Non mais ! espèce de dur mal poli


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Mars 2004)

Yooooooooooooooooooop


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2004)

Yop too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonnne journée


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Mars 2004)

Mouche toi bien Roberto   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et bonne journée à vous deux.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mars 2004)

Grosses poignées de mains à tout le monde !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que cette journée soit radieuse ou ne soit pas ! (mais pourquoi je dis ça maintenant ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...
Vous avez aussi le bonjour de "Jean-Luc" ... ce nase est occupé à nettoyer la moquette ... s'est coupé en rangeant ses NKK de démo !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dalut à Dous.
> Chobez pas mon rhube...


...on est (malheureusement ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) logés à la même enseigne... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi, ça fait trois jours que je chante "Angine" à tue-tête ... (tu sais, Angine, le tube des Rollingstones !)


----------



## Luc G (9 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...on est (malheureusement !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut, TheBig; De retour ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Sinon, moi aussi, je suis enrubhé. Par contre pas de rolling stones pour l'heure par ici (j'attends toujours ma première angine, je sais pas à quoi ça ressemble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Mais je suis en train d'écouter Thélonius le moine dans ses grands classiques (pour l'heure misterioso), c'est du gâteau


----------



## jathenais (9 Mars 2004)

bonjour à tous


----------



## Luc G (9 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez aussi le bonjour de "Jean-Luc" ... ce nase est occupé à nettoyer la moquette ... s'est coupé en rangeant ses NKK de démo !!!



File lui donc ton rhume : en tant que nase, il est plus approprié à la chose


----------



## lumai (9 Mars 2004)

Bonjour Tous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Z'en voulez ???


----------



## Nephou (9 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Grosses poignées de mains à tout le monde !!!


Tu piques ! _encore un poil dans la main ce matin non_


			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Que cette journée soit radieuse ou ne soit pas ! (mais pourquoi je dis ça maintenant ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben oui pourquoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soit elle lest soit elle ne lest pas, ya pas à tergiverser.


			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez aussi le bonjour de "Jean-Luc" ... ce nase est occupé à nettoyer la moquette ... s'est coupé en rangeant ses NKK de démo !!!


tain, j'espère quil a pas cassé les  protos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le modèle avec rideau de douche nest pas encore au point


----------



## macelene (9 Mars 2004)

*Bonjour tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Quel est donc ce "microbe" que vous avez tous contracté !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je bénis le réseau de ne pas avoir à vous claquer la Bise


----------



## Sir (9 Mars 2004)

Bonjour a touuuuuuus


----------



## Grug (9 Mars 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



un peu decalé là...


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2004)

bon, bah à demain matin hein !


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Mars 2004)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> bon, bah à demain matin hein !


Ayé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne journée à tous et à toutes.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mars 2004)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée


----------



## Bilbo (10 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ayé
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pareil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## Elisa (10 Mars 2004)

*Boonnnnjjjjooooouuuuuurrrrrr*


----------



## Luc G (10 Mars 2004)

Salut, tout le monde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Elisa, STP, ne me siffle pas dans les oreilles comme à à cette heure, j'ai déjà la tête comme un boeing au décollage avec mon rhube.


----------



## Elisa (10 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut, tout le monde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jathenais (10 Mars 2004)

bon-jour


----------



## lumai (10 Mars 2004)

Coucou Tous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le rhume court toujours à ce que je vois !!!


----------



## macelene (10 Mars 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Tous !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Bonjour tutti  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vois que les Nordistes sont tous contaminés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Les Sudistes sont en forme...pas de microbes en vus


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que les Nordistes sont tous contaminés



je suis con et assez animé oui mais sinon la santé ça va... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_et toi ?_


----------



## Luc G (10 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tutti
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je voudrais pas te vexer, Macelene, mais je suis plutôt au sud, plus au sud que toi même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pour une fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suis contaminé


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2004)

moi pas contaminé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi pas contagieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi en état de marche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi dire bonjour à tous


----------



## bebert (10 Mars 2004)

bonjour !


----------



## Luc G (10 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> moi pas contaminé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toi pas levé très tôt


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Mars 2004)

Allez, tout le monde debout en ce grand jour (de frites pour Jean_Luc - ou Thebig, ça dépend lequel a réussi à enfermer l'autre dans une armoire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## Sir (11 Mars 2004)

Bonjouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur !!!
Rendons hommage a cloclo 26 ans qu'il n'est plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais comme dirait l'autre magnoooooooooolia Fooooooorever


----------



## Elisa (11 Mars 2004)

Bonjour à tout le forum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Passez une très bonne journée.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2004)

Bonjour


----------



## Luc G (11 Mars 2004)

Salut tous les tombés du lit, et, comme le suggère Dark  ayez la frite


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2004)

Bonne journée à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... et que les tombés se relèvent


----------



## Nephou (11 Mars 2004)

Bonjour tardif et enneigé depuis ma terrasse du septième dans le septième.


----------



## macelene (12 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bref, encore une sale journée pour l'humanité.



 [COLOR=666666] Je suis démolie par ce monde qui marche sur la tête... [/COLOR]


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> [COLOR=666666] Je suis démolie par ce monde qui marche sur la tête... [/COLOR]


Comme tu dis


----------



## Alex666 (12 Mars 2004)

bonjour a toutes et a tous, temps mauvais, humeur maussade, et  le reste ...


----------



## Nephou (12 Mars 2004)

Merci Roberto _tu sais que tu me laisses rêveur là ?_ et bien le bonjour à tous. Car il faut le faire bon.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2004)

Un nouveau jour entre enfer et paradis,
Un nouveau jour sur terre mes amis,
Jour terrible souriez-lui pour conjurer l'ennemi,
Jour béni sourirez-lui pour remercier la vie.


----------



## Luc G (12 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Le plus petit qui se tortille sur mes genoux parce que je suis allé le chercher dans son lit pour pas qu'il réveille tout le monde avec ses gazouillis modulés_ se joint à moi pour vous dire qu'il faut aimer la vie, sourire, espérer...
> 
> Voilà.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## inconnu(e) (12 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde






* Idem Bonjour*


----------



## gribouille (12 Mars 2004)

salutations matinales à 14h40 ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> salutations matinales à 14h40 ?



pas très réveillé le gribouille: 14:31


----------



## gribouille (12 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pas très réveillé le gribouille: 14:31



oui bah enfin par là quoi


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> oui bah enfin par là quoi



excusé: quand on a un DRH aux fesses...


----------



## Luc G (12 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pas très réveillé le gribouille



L'hôpital se fout de la charité : je comprends que tu aies le temps de regarde ta montre de près  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est bientôt, ta petite sieste ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> L'hôpital se fout de la charité : je comprends que tu aies le temps de regarde ta montre de près
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on croit rêver


----------



## inconnu(e) (12 Mars 2004)

C'est l'heure...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bonne sieste Lemmy


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'heure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est une coalition


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2004)

Bon week-end à tous


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mars 2004)

Bon week-end également


----------



## Lio70 (13 Mars 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde!

Wow, Dark Templar a posté à 7h du mat' es-tu un couche-tard ou un lève-tôt? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais aller prendre le petit déjeûner et puis je file à la Fnac pour voir si Apple Pixar Mania est sorti. L'était pas encore la semaine dernière, chez nous les Belches.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mars 2004)

Bonjour à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Bon vikend


----------



## Oizo (13 Mars 2004)

* Bonjour à tous !  *


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2004)

Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles, Messieurs j'ai bien l'honneur de vous souhaiter un excellent week end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_j'ai le ventre plein, ça me met de bonne humeur_


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Mars 2004)

Bon gromanche à tous


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2004)

A tous gromanche bon


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2004)

salut tout le monde !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci ! 





 le mien est déjà bien rempli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*bon dimange à vous tous  !*


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Mars 2004)

Et une bonne semaine à tous


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2004)

Salutations matutinales à tous les tombés du lit.
Et profitez bien de la semaine pour vous reposer avant le prochain week-end.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

À tous bonne semaine


----------



## Lio70 (15 Mars 2004)

Grosse bise. Mangez des pommes!


----------



## Nephou (15 Mars 2004)

Je vous souhaite à toutes et tous un chouette lundi avec du chouette soleil net plein de chouettes choses à faire et plein de chouettes trucs qui vous arrivent.






 bon début de semaine quoi


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2004)

C'est le week end qui va être chouette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais d'ici là, va falloir s'agiter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon courage à tous


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Mars 2004)

Gooooood mooooooorning MacG !


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

Gooooooood Moooooorning Dark

Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## Lio70 (16 Mars 2004)

Très mal et peu dormi, donc levé tôt, de mauvais poil et dans la voiture à 6h27. Aspect positif, j'entre dans le bureau à 8h, seul, et je peux manger mes croissants en paix et voir où en est le thread des chiens méchants sur MacGé.

Bonjour, Good morning au Vietnam et autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Guten Tag, Buenos Dias, et Goeden Dag aux Belges du nord. Je sais, j'en oublie...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2004)

une nuit  blanche





 n'est pas une raison suffisante pour être de mauvaise humeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Bonne journée à tous* *Bonne journée à tous* *Bonne journée à tous* *Bonne journée à tous*


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Mars 2004)

Chouette c'est Mercredi


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2004)

Bonne journée


----------



## Nephou (17 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée


En tout cas je pense quelle va bien se terminer : une soirée qui va être riche en découverte pour moi et ma femme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors excellente journée à tous.


----------



## Lio70 (17 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> une nuit  blanche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sauf, quand, depuis trois jours (nuits), des étudiants guindailleurs foutent le bordel dans la rue (reconnaissables à leur célèbre tablier maculé de bière dégueulée), chantent, hurlent, éventrent les sacs poubelles, arrachent les panneaux de signalisation, renversent les grilles de protection autour des chantiers de travaux publics et cassent les rétroviseurs des voitures stationnées ("juste pour s'amuser" répondent-ils aux flics quand on les pince en flagrant délit, comme c'est encore arrivé il y a 2 ou 3 mois). Cette nuit pourtant, j'ai bien dormi grâce à la technologie hautement révolutionnaire de la boule Quiès: le silence en son THX! Quel bonheur.











Bonne journée à tous!

Ah oui c'est mercredi. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, je repense soudainement qu'il y a un temps certain, le mercredi après-midi, il y avait "Temps X" sur TF1 (les Bogdanoff). Nostalgie...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas je pense quelle va bien se terminer : une soirée qui va être riche en découverte pour moi et ma femme.



Bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alors excellente soirée aussi


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Mars 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde, j'espère que le réveil sera pas trop dur pour certains après la Saint Patrick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et bonne frites à thebig.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2004)

Bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu mangeras une frite à notre santé Thebig


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2004)

Salut, les matutinaux, ayez la frite et ne laissez pas la moutarde vous monter au nez pour les petits gravillons qui parsèment l'existence : la vie n'est pas une autoroute, mais un chemin de campagne, faut savoir musarder.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et bonne frites à thebig.


Arrffff !!! Merci Dark !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...et merci de m'y faire penser tôt ce matin : les frites méritent qu'on se prépare psychologiquement avant de les goinfrer dans l'excitation et l'extase... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tiens, je vais descendre au rez pour voir si les sacs de patates sont déjà arrivés !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Excellente journée à tout le monde...


----------



## benjamin (18 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrffff !!! Merci Dark !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'tain, j'ai tellement du mal à ouvrir les yeux que j'ai lu 'filles' au lieu de 'frites'.
Grave


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 UNE FRITE !!!!!!..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'espère que tu plaisantes là, tibomon !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...UNE tonne oui !!!!


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, j'ai tellement du mal à ouvrir les yeux que j'ai lu 'filles' au lieu de 'frites'.
> Grave



Fais de beaux rêves, benjamin.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, j'ai tellement du mal à ouvrir les yeux que j'ai lu 'filles' au lieu de 'frites'.
> Grave








 ... le jour des frites, c'est le jeudi ... et c'est sacré !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... pour les filles, c'est tous les autres jours !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, j'ai tellement du mal à ouvrir les yeux que j'ai lu 'filles' au lieu de 'frites'.
> Grave



(mode psy qui fouine et qui cherche le transfert on) Et vous avez des hallucinations comme celles-ci souvent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mode psy qui fouine et qui cherche le transfert off)


----------



## benjamin (18 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (mode psy qui fouine on) Et vous avez des hallucinations comme celles-ci souvent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avant de prendre mon Actimel, tu sais


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2004)

bonne apres midi du japon


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Avant de prendre mon Actimel, tu sais



(mode psy qui cherche la vérité au fond de la bouteille d'Actimel on) Je vois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je vois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mode psy qui cherche la vérité au fond de la bouteille d'Actimel off)


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mars 2004)

Hell-o


----------



## benjamin (19 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (mode psy qui cherche la vérité au fond de la bouteille d'Actimel on) Je vois
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je crois tu n'as pas tort de lancer ton mode psy, mon cher. Cela va mal. Je vois des filles partout, même dans les frites ou les actimel. Je ne veux que cela, mes journées entières ne sont organisées qu'en fonction de cela. Leur compagnie est tout ce que j'ai trouvé pour me détacher de reflexions trop sombres qui me hantent depuis quelques semaines. Ce qui me rend le plus vivant et m'empêche de penser à ma mort. Mon égotisme post-adolescent ne suffit plus (pour écrire, de surcroît) ; qu'y puis-je...
Ce n'est pas l'aurore, certes.


----------



## benjamin (19 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Cela va mal.



En fait pas tant que ça, hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je me suis effrayé après m'être relu - j'aurais dû attendre l'aurore)


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Mais on est vendredi !*








Alors bonne journée à tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2004)

Excellente journée à tout le monde !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...que la fraicheur du matin vous soit douce et agréable !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

Bon dredi à tous


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

à toutes et tous: *bonjour*


----------



## bebert (20 Mars 2004)

Bonjour et bon week-end pluvieux que les autres !!!


----------



## Lio70 (20 Mars 2004)

Bonjour!

Oui, il pleut ici aussi. Pfff... Enfin c'est pas trop grave j'ai du boulot ce week-end.


----------



## sylko (20 Mars 2004)

Bonjour la foule...

Hummmm, c'est le week-end... et il pleut, comme d'hab.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pas besoin de culpabiliser pour rester sous la couette.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Excellente journée à tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

Très bonne journée à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_la pluie fait des claquettes..._


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mars 2004)

Bon week-end le soleil brille


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon week-end le soleil brille


Pas chez moi


----------



## bebert (20 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon week-end le soleil brille



où ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

il brille pour l'instant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon dimanche à toutes et tous


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2004)

Le soleil brille encore aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonne journée à tous


----------



## benjamin (21 Mars 2004)

Huchon, Santini, Copé ?
Hum, il serait temps de se décider...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2004)

À voté à 9h00 ce matin


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

bonjour Tibo et benjamin


----------



## Lio70 (21 Mars 2004)

Hello!

Ah oui, c'est les élections chez vous! Je vais regarder ça sur ce soir (nous recevons vos chaînes). On verra s'il y a vraiment des "surprises".


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

salut Lio


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2004)

Lemmy je ne vois pas ton image


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Lemmy je ne vois pas ton image



bizarre:

http://www.chez.com/lulug22/vote.jpg

dis-moi si ça va...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2004)

Non ça ne passe pas erreur 404


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non ça ne passe pas erreur 404



et chez moi, aucun problème (safari)


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et chez moi, aucun problème (safari)



Ben et alors ?! Safari aussi et on voit rien sur le forum !!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben et alors ?! Safari aussi et on voit rien sur le forum !!



et je ne vois (sic) pas ce que je pourrais faire...


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2004)

test...?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et bon dimanche sous le soleil ou la pluie, qu'importe le soleil est en nous !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_itoo sous safari et l'image de Lemmymy est invisible, dommage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2004)

En fait, en copiant l'URL et en l'ouvrant dans une nouvelle fenêtre ça marche... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Une fois qu'elle a été ouverte et qu'elle est dans la mémoire cache de safari, elle s'affiche.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> En fait, en copiant l'URL et en l'ouvrant dans une nouvelle fenêtre ça marche...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le test ne fonctionne toujours pas, comment cela se fait-il que ses images s'affiche souvent pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  c'est bizarre z't'histoire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_faudrait-il qu'on vienne voir ça de plus près ?_


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Mars 2004)

Coucou Roberto, et bonne semaine à tous (plus que deux semaines avant les vacances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2004)

Bonjour Roberto ... Bonjour Dark !!!!
Que cette journée vous apporte joie et bonheur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Biz à tout le monde !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2004)

Agréable de vous "rencontrer" de si grand matin ... !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En général, je me lève vers 4 H ... départ pour Bruxelles vers 5 H ... arrivée au taf vers 6 H ! Inutile de vous dire que j'ai rarement l'occasion de saluer quelqu'un avant vous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...alors, je double mon plaisir : "Excellente journée à Toutes et Tous !!!"


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Mars 2004)

Vas-y, fais toi plaisir, poste une troisième fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

PS : je ne savais pas que la Belgique était assez grande pour qu'on puisse se trouver à une heure de Bruxelles


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

Bonne journée à toutes et tous


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il va au boulôt à 60 à l'heure, en première à 8500 t/mn
> _Ses Rav4© durent 4 mois-4 mois et demi en général !_


Et même que des fois il monte sur des trottoirs avec ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée au passage à Lemmy


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il va au boulôt à 60 à l'heure, en première à 8500 t/mn.
> _Ses Rav4© durent 4 mois-4 mois et demi en général !_








 ... série spéciale "Thebig" avec jantes fleuries et pare-mufle ... une seule vitesse et pas de marche arrière (comme ça, pas d'hésitation !) ... ... bande de nases va !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps pour Dark :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et même que des fois il monte sur des trottoirs avec !


Erreur ! Je roule toujours sur les trottoirs ... faudrait être fou pour rouler sur les routes normales vu leur encombrement.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






OK, y'a des inconvénients ... à peine arrivé au bureau, j'en ai pour une heure à karchériser ma RAV pour enlever les bouts de piétons...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais y a des avantages : _des fois tu récupères des sacs à main !_


Mwouais ! Mais à l'heure ou je pars, y'a que les "pauvres" qui vont bosser à pieds dans la pluie ou la brume matinale... tout ce que tu trouves dans leurs sacs à mains, c'est un vieux ticket de métro, une assignation d'huissier, ou une letttre de licenciement ... parfois, avec un coup de chance, tu tombes sur les 2 Euros qu'ils se gardaient pour le sandwich mol roti du midi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tiens demain, j'essaie les trottoirs des beaux quartiers et je pars vers 10H30 !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2004)

Le pire, ce sont les chiens que mémère ou pépère sortent le matin très tôt ... d'une part, tu patines dans leurs déjections et t'es obligé de mettre tes essuie-glaces sur la grande vitesse pour y voir quelque chose, mais d'autrepart, ils veulent pas lacher leur clebs ou ce qu'il en reste ... tu les traînes facilement sur 500 mètres, le temps de trouver un poteau autour duquel tu peux les enrouler en virant sec au frein à main !!!


----------



## Gargouille (22 Mars 2004)

Bonjour j'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait dire bonjour ici.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2004)

Salut Gargouille !!!!
Bienvenue sur le forum et une excellente journée pour toi !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : fais pas attention à ce qu'on raconte plus haut ... on plaisante !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2004)

Bonjour


----------



## Luc G (22 Mars 2004)

Salut les tombés du lit.

PS. Les 5 à 7 de TheBig, c'est terrible


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut les tombés du lit.
> PS. Les 5 à 7 de TheBig, c'est terrible


Et après on s'étonne que j'arrive déjà crevé au bureau !!!


----------



## Luc G (22 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et après on s'étonne que j'arrive déjà crevé au bureau !!!



En roulant sur les trottoirs, c'est pas étonnant si tu troues tes pneus.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

Salut tout le monde  et bonne journée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est la forme aujourd'hui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









@ plus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En roulant sur les trottoirs, c'est pas étonnant si tu troues tes pneus.


C'est pas tellement les trottoirs qui, en général sont bien entretenus, c'est surtout à cause des objets que les gens trimballent dans tous les sens - tiens, pas plus tard que la semaine dernière, crevaison à cause d'une boucle de ceinture enfichée dans mon pneu avant droit ... la semaine d'avant, c'était un piercing ... y'avait même encore la langue avec ... Bwêêêêêrrrkkk !!!


----------



## Luc G (22 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> la semaine d'avant, c'était un piercing ... y'avait même encore la langue avec ... Bwêêêêêrrrkkk !!!



Ben comme ça, la prochaine fois qu'on vient te dire " y a rien qui marche, qu'est-ce que c'est ce bordel", tu répondras : "une seconde, je vais donner ma langue au chat et je reviens avec la solution"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2004)

Le pire, ce sont les pouces qui s'accrochent partout !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







ps : je comprends maintenant l'origine de l'expression : "avoir des jantes de 2O pouces" !!!!!


----------



## Luc G (22 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Le pire, ce sont les pouces qui s'accrochent partout !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ces belges, ça prent tout à la lettre : TheBig, il a vu un panneau "Pouce, je passe" et voilà le résultat.


----------



## semac (22 Mars 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde !!
ça fait du bien de vous retrouver, ça faisait longtemps que je n'étais pas venu vous rendre visite


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2004)

Bonjour Semac


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

bienvenue gribouille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et bonjour fredoupsy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_très heureux de te savoir en forme_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

[COLOR=666666] _ attention les sensibles... j'arrive_ [/COLOR] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * BBbbbBBBBBBOoooooOOOOOOOOOoonnnnjOOooooouuuuur *  


*Bonne journée à toutes et à tous !*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> [COLOR=666666] _ attention les sensibles... j'arrive_ [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 .... Arrrghhhh ! Fais gaffe, y'a ton casque qui fait écho et ça larsenise un max !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Salut Lorna !


----------



## Luc G (22 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> [COLOR=666666] _ attention les sensibles... j'arrive_ [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai juste eu le temps de mettre mes boules quiès ! Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

*elles ont toutes la forme, ce matin*








bonjour Lorna


----------



## Luc G (22 Mars 2004)

Tiens, 3 vieux croûtons qui postent en même temps. Mais où donc est le Arico ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

bonjour les gars, et oui la forme moi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Désolée pour le larsen, je pensais pas avoir autant de puissante vocale  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis je m'entends pas vraiment avec le casque... alors...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, 3 vieux croûtons qui postent en même temps. Mais où donc est le Arico ?








...croutons... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Arico... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... vais me taper une petite soupe lyophilisée moi et vite fait en plus...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : en ces temps-ci, je ne pense qu'à bouffer !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : en ces temps-ci, je ne pense qu'à bouffer !!!



Normal tu accouches de beaucoup de drôles de posts alors forcément  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le jeu de mots voir  ici


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et bonjour fredoupsy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



euh... moi ça va (p'tite forme, normal quoi!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'constatais juste que tous ceux du thread étaient en forme "today"  ...
voir les aventures belges de bon matin de notre ami  *TheBig !!!*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2004)

Excellente idée Roberto ! J'ai déjà préparé le café et nettoyé ma RAV !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Excellente journée pour toi et toute ta famille !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2004)

Tidju ! J'en ai chopé un grave ce matin ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Thebig ? T'as vérifié qu'il n'y a pas de prisonnier plus ou moins momifié dans la Salle des Serveurs ?_


...à part un vieux sandwich qu'un gars a probablement oublié hier ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rien à signaler ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : Bonne journée pour toi Dark ! (j'anticipe !)


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : Bonne journée pour toi Dark ! (j'anticipe !)


Merci bien thebig, bonne journée à toi et à Roberto, ainsi qu'au suivants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS pour Roberto : thebig ne veux pas l'avouer, mais il a planqué Jean_Luc dans la salle des serveurs


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2004)

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Jean_Luc (23 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> PS pour Roberto : thebig ne veux pas l'avouer, mais il a planqué Jean_Luc dans la salle des serveurs


...t'en fais pas Dark ! Il est pas assez con pour oublier tout ce qu'il me doit ... enfin ... j'espère ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : pour l'instant, je suis chez lui et s'il bronche un coup, y'aura du lapin à dîner !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> y'aura du lapin à dîner !!!


Essaie un peu pour voir !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2004)

salut à toutes et tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*bonne journée*


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Essaie un peu pour voir !!!



Ah, ces belges : toujours en train de se chamailler. On dirait des français  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, bonjour tout le monde, travaillez bien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ces belges : toujours en train de se chamailler. On dirait des français


Arrrghhhh !!! Attention Luc ! on est cool, mais y'a des insultes qui sont difficilement supportables !!!!!


----------



## Nephou (23 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _voir plus haut_


Je vois que je réponds un peu tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais que tu es plein de ressources 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, dans mon immense générosité je souhaite une bonne  voir excellente journée  à tous, dont certains.


----------



## sefie (23 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> [image]
> - ben heu... Chais pas : essaye le répertoire de la *Compagnie Créole® !*"
> Yeah.
> 
> ...


Non, non... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_
<font color="blue">
Un p'tit feu pour démarrer,
Une caresse pour décoller.
Si tu veux te réchauffer,
Faut savoir bien béguiner...
</font>_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2004)

sefie a dit:
			
		

> Non, non...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 <font color="orange"> _C'est bon pour le moral,
c'est bon pour le moral
c'est bon pour le moral
c'est bon pour le moral
c'est Bon bon

c'est bon bon

c'est bon bon

c'est bon bon _</font> 

Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Un grand merci à Judith !_



Ouais d'abord :  *merci Judith* maintenant on est tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ...

* c'est bon pour le moral, c'est bon pour le moral ... ... zoukez zoukez ... dansez dansez ...   *


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _elle a jamais mis les pieds ici !_)


...vaudrait mieux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'imagine que ma femme vienne faire un tour sur ce forum à l'insu de mon plein gré ... même dans mes pires cauchemars je n'y ai jamais pensé !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mars 2004)

...Et une excellente journée à Toutes et Tous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 le fond de l'air est frais ce matin


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Mars 2004)

Bonjour à toi thebig, bonne journée aux autres


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mars 2004)

Salut Roberto ... Salut Dark !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que cette journée soit auréolée de bonheur !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : ce matin, circulation fluide ... bitume agréable ... rien de spécial à signaler !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mars 2004)

Bonjour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Mars 2004)

Bon credi à toi tibo, et à Roberto aussi que je n'avais pas vu


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mars 2004)

Ça va Dark?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On ne se voit plus beaucoup depuis qu'on est remonté


----------



## sefie (24 Mars 2004)

Hello evribodi!...
This a good day for u and me...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mars 2004)

Salut tibomon ... salut sefie !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...que la Force soit avec vous en ce jour exceptionnel (pourquoi exceptionnel ... ben parce qu'on est encore vivant !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## sefie (24 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...que la Force soit avec vous en ce jour exceptionnel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<font color="blue"> _In an interstella burst.... I am back to save the uuuuuniverse.
_   </font>




Je vais tout même commencer par le metro...L'univers attendra...


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2004)

Salut, tous les tombés du lit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> bitume agréable ...


 Tu le prends en tartines ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec des frites ?


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mars 2004)

Bonne journée à tous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, un petit travail à terminé et op demain 6h30 la Cliomobile nous emmènera en Suisse.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mars 2004)

sefie a dit:
			
		

> Je vais tout même commencer par le metro...L'univers attendra...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu le prends en tartines ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...simplement nature et avec les dents ... surtout les nuits ou j'avais un petit coup dans l'aile...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : ça ne m'est plus arrivé depuis longtemps tiens !!!


----------



## lumai (24 Mars 2004)

Bonjour Tous !


----------



## lumai (24 Mars 2004)

Coucou Roberto !


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mars 2004)

On t'avait perdue


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Tous !



bonjour lumai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et à tout le monde égalemrnt


----------



## lumai (24 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On t'avait perdue



Moi non... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais par contre ma connection internet avait pris quelques vacances sans prévoir une remplaçante


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2004)

sefie a dit:
			
		

> Je vais tout même commencer par le metro...L'univers attendra...



Et voilà, c'est toujours pareil : on le fait toujours attendre, l'univers, et ça fait 15 milliards d'années que ça dure. Non, mais je vous jure !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2004)

Arfff !!! Salut Roberto ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je sens que cette journée va être extraordinaire ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






En plus, c'est jeudi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bonne journée à Toutes et Tous !


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Mars 2004)

Hell-o vous deux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon appétit thebig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bon appétit thebig


Merci Dark ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...et une excellente journée studieuse pour toi !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2004)

L'anecdote du matin :
J'étais en train de débarrasser la prise d'air du turbo de ma RAV de quelques bouts d'intestins qui y restaient collés quand le voisin qui passait m'a lancé : "Hé Thebig ... toujours aussi amateur de City-Tripes ????" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sacré humour ce voisin !


----------



## benjamin (25 Mars 2004)

_Bonjour Paris_ (avec la petite musique qui va avec)


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mars 2004)

Hell-o MacG


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mars 2004)

Bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le soleil brille


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Hell-o MacG



déjà l'vé ? 

(journée de merde bis)


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> déjà l'vé ?



bah oui comme tous les matins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> (journée de merde bis)



Comme tous les jours de la semaine


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mars 2004)

bon bah faut y aller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Rha et puis ce ciel dehors ... fit vraiment beau


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mars 2004)

Tu bosses dans une mine


----------



## lumai (25 Mars 2004)

Bonjour à tous !!!

 Le jeuudi au soleeeeiiile...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu bosses dans une mine



non non Clermont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Clermont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 où, comme le dit le poète, les gens ont dans les yeux le bleu qui manque à leur décor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 









Et puis qu'est-ce que géant vie d'y aller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonne journée les p'tiots


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde : tramontane et Canigou Fuji-yamesque sur fond bleu au programme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pas mal de boulot aussi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2004)

Bonjour Roberto ! Bonjour Dark et bonjour à tout le monde !!!! c'est vendredi aujourd'hui !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Mars 2004)

Bonjour thebig, bonjour Roberto (non hier, c'était pas la forme), bonjour les zôtres et vivement 16 H


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2004)

Tidju Dark ! Toujours aussi matinal ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'as surement un bon bout de chemin à faire pour aller au cours ???


----------



## sylko (26 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tidju Dark ! Toujours aussi matinal !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne journée à tout le monde.

Oui c'est vendredi. Et ce soir, c'est la soirée fondue de l'AES à Lausanne.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2004)

Salut Sylko et bonne fondue pour ce soir !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : et Roberto ... ou kil é ???


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tidju Dark ! Toujours aussi matinal !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


40 min de car + 10 min à pied.


----------



## Sir (26 Mars 2004)

Kikou a tous , plus qu'un jour avant le weeeek end


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Kikou a tous , plus qu'un jour avant le weeeek end


Salut Sir ! ... excellente journée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et profite bien du week end !


----------



## Sir (26 Mars 2004)

Salut thebig ! Ne t'inquetes pas pour moi , fais en de meme hein ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2004)

Bonne journée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2004)

Salut Tibo ! et une excellente journée !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2004)

Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 À toi également


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Mars 2004)

burp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ scuzez .. l'estomac sensible le matin .. _
Comment va alors ?
Ici a va bien.

j'file sous la douche, ou j'vas encore me pointer à la bourre


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2004)

T'as trop mangé de pâté pas frais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Du bicarbonate peut être


----------



## ultraminifloodeur (26 Mars 2004)

bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





à tous


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2004)

Salut tous les tombés du lit, et bon week-end. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour moi, ce sera en principe carnaval de Limoux à tous les étages, sauf que je ne peux pas rester à la "nuit de la blanquette" le dimanche soir : comme d'hab, toute la petite famille travaille le lundi matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La vie est dure quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et un temps un peu frais pour ici, mais superbe.


----------



## macelene (26 Mars 2004)

Le soleil brille, brille , brille

Et même avec ça je crois que certains se sont enrhumés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bonjour à tous, bonne journée, et super bonne fin de semaine


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, ce sera en principe carnaval de Limoux à tous les étages,








 si j'avais pas bossé, ch'rais bein n'y allé au carnaval mwa


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Mars 2004)

Bon week-end à tous


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bon week-end à tous



Pareillement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et ce soir y'a rugby


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2004)

Bon week-end et bon rugby


----------



## Lio70 (27 Mars 2004)

Bonjour à tous.


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Mars 2004)

Allons donc, un petit changement d'heure, un dimanche matin, et voilà, plus personne.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2004)

Excellent lundi ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) à Toutes et Tous ! ... et alors ... ce changement d'heure ?????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ps : y'a "Gros René" qui vous envoie un petit bonjour !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Mars 2004)

nnngrumpf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vivement les vacances qu'on dorme


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Mars 2004)

Salut vous deux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pfff, le changement d'heure, m'en suis pas encore remis non plus, béni soit celui qui a inventé la douche du matin (aussi efficace que la bassine d'eau froide mais bien plus agréable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2004)

Salut Dark ... Salut Roberto !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...toujours les mêmes qu'on croise ici de grand matin ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que cette journée soit délicieuse pour tout le monde !!! Arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : je me suis déjà engueulé avec ma femme ce matin : elle me demande en pleine nuit : "quelle heure est-il ?" - je lui réponds : "3 heures !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" et elle rajoute : "ancienne ou nouvelle heure ?" ... ... ...je lui réponds "nouvelle ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" et elle de surenchérir : "T'es sûr ... vérifie !!!" ... purée ... j'étais hagard avec des petites étoiles embrumées qui virevoltaient dans les yeux, je devais me lever une heure plus tard et tout ce qu'elle trouve à me dire c'est : "ça te réussit pas ce changement d'heure !!!" ... ...


----------



## sylko (29 Mars 2004)

Bonne semaine à tout le monde...


----------



## Sir (29 Mars 2004)

bOnJoUr A tOuS


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2004)

Bonjour sylko ... bonjour Sir !
Bonne et agréable journée !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : je me suis déjà engueulé avec ma femme ce matin : elle me demande en pleine nuit : "quelle heure est-il ?" - je lui réponds : "3 heures !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T'as changé l'horloge de la salle de bain ??


C'est l'horreur ce genre de boulot : non seulement il faut les décrocher, les épousseter, les nettoyer, changer la pile, les mettre à l'heure en écoutant une voix qui braille dans le téléphone : "au 4ième top etc... etc... etc...", pour finalement les raccrocher et s'entendre dire par après : "t'aurais dû la mettre un poil vers la gauche !!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ... je déteste ...!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2004)

En plus, je me suis abimé un pantalon dans la bagarre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y'avait une horloge à remettre à l'heure au-dessus de la cage de mon lapin nain ... le temps que je fasse les opérations précitées, et je ne me suis pas aperçu que "ce con" était en train de ronger le bas de mon froc ...


----------



## semac (29 Mars 2004)

Salut tout le monde comment en ce beau matin de printemps !!

J'adore quand il fait beau dès le matin !!


----------



## lumai (29 Mars 2004)

Bon Lundi !!!!


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2004)

Salut, les tombés du lit : apparemment, pas mal de blessés ce matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour moi, ce qui est dur, c'est d'arriver à se coucher plus tôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Après, le matin, ça va encore plus ou moins mais je vais être sur les rotules à 6h du soir avant de retrouver la forme à 10-11h, ce qui va me pousser à me coucher tard. La vie est compliquée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci étant, j'adore les longues soirées qui arrivent.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mars 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2004)

*BooooOOOOOOoonjouuuuUUUUuRRRrr*  

J'ai un peu honte de poster si "tard" ... mais bon j'assume !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Changement d'heure &gt;&gt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tout Comme LucG les longues soirées qui s'annoncent ... j'aime  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TRès très bonne journée à tous, courage aux grands bosseurs ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : spécial Lumai &gt;&gt; bonjour toi !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS2 : spécial TheBig &gt; &gt; le coup de la femme qui demande l'heure à 3 ou 2 heures (d'ailleurs ...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) du mat ... je retiens ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Question subsidiaire : elle sait pas lire l'heure ...?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Question subsidiaire : elle sait pas lire l'heure ...?


Arf !!!! Comme je me lève le premier, le réveil est de mon côté ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En plus, autant je suis presbyte comme un cochon d'inde, autant elle est myope comme une taupe ... ce qui veut dire que si elle veut lire l'heure, elle doit me passer dessus pour coller les yeux sur le réveil... et autant te dire que cette nuit, valait mieux pas !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf !!!! Comme je me lève le premier, le réveil est de mon côté !
> 
> 
> 
> ...







































Petite remarque ... cela dépend de la manière dont elle te  _passe dessus_


----------



## Nephou (29 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : y'a "Gros René" qui vous envoie un petit bonjour !!!


rien que de le savoir je suis mort de rire déjà que ce matin jai jeté un il distrait sur le thread des fous-rires et ai failli en mourir, étranglé par une gorgée de café devant le visage un rien « surpris mais qui garde sa contenance » dun représentant en agendas

La journée sannonçait mal mais en fait elle commence bien, par le sourire. Jen profite pour vous souhaiter à tous une excellente semaine tant que jy crois encore. Allez, je vais me faire un petit forum technique


----------



## Nephou (29 Mars 2004)

Non seulement je suis mort de rire mais en plus je suis décalé dune page en plus dune heure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça fait beaucoup pour un seul Nephou


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf !!!! Comme je me lève le premier,


Moi, non, c'est elle qui se lève la première 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> le réveil est de mon côté !


Par contre, le réveil est aussi de mon côté   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En plus, autant je suis presbyte comme un cochon d'inde, autant elle est myope comme une taupe


On inverse tout : elle ne pourrait pas lire l'heure sans mettre ses lunettes : c'est moi qui suis myope et elle qui n'y voit que de loin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ce qui veut dire que si elle veut lire l'heure, elle doit me passer dessus pour coller les yeux sur le réveil... et autant te dire que cette nuit, valait mieux pas !!!


De toutes façons, elle préfère que ce soit moi qui ouvre les yeux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Conclusion : myope ou presbyte, levé tôt ou levé tard, c'est nous qui nous collons la corvée de réveil. (Je ne vais pas trop me plaindre quand même : elle me prépare mon café 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Petite remarque ... cela dépend de la manière dont elle te  _passe dessus_


Arf !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... de toutes manières, cette nuit, fallait pas me passer dessus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... premièrement, j'étais enroulé dans ma couette comme un loukoum et deuxièmement je faisais la gueule en pensant que je devrai me lever une heure plus tôt, ce qui a eu comme résultat de m'empêcher de dormir ... d'être énerveux (contraction entre énervé et nerveux), et par conséquent de tirer encore plus la gueule, ce qui a eu pour conséquence d'encore plus m'empêcher de dormir etc... etc...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De plus, ma femme n'avait pas sur elle son équipement d'alpiniste chevronnée (corde de rappel, mousqueton, piolet et tout le barda) qui lui aurait permis de vaincre la face Nord de mon érection matinale et habituelle et de zieuter le réveil !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















ps pour Gros René : NON ! je n'ai pas fait de "hotplug" ce matin malgré que j'étais "Raid"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (m'emmerde celui-là avec son charabia !)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

Excellente journée à Toutes et Tous ! Arf !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mars 2004)

Bonjour à tous et excellente journée


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Mars 2004)

Excellente journée à tous.
PS : est-ce que quelqu'un aurait www.sinc.sunysb.edu/Stu/jramacha/pix/exploding%2520sunflower.jpg]cette image [/URL]  en grand ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

Salut Roberto ... bonjour Tibo ... salut Dark !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Excellente journée à vous trois !!!


----------



## Sir (30 Mars 2004)

Bien a toi the big et au autres !


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Mars 2004)

_L'autre_ tu souhaite une bonne journée aussi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

Salut Sir !!! excellente journée studieuse !!!


----------



## maousse (30 Mars 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde déjà réveillé...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

Salut maousse ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...déjà réveillé et en super-forme !!!


----------



## lumai (30 Mars 2004)

Bon Mardi à vous tous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ouille Ouille Ouille ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  L'es bien difficile le changement d'horaire...


----------



## bebert (30 Mars 2004)

Bonjour les gens
Putain d'heure d'été !


----------



## Sir (30 Mars 2004)

Bonjour a tous , ca te vas comme ca ? ( message pour the dark )


----------



## kamkil (30 Mars 2004)

Salut les lève-tôt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (surtout ceux qui bossent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2004)

Bonjour à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




avec le soleil


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Garde pas tout pour toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 files-en un peu aux autres


----------



## Nephou (30 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Garde pas tout pour toi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonjour un tous et un peu de soleil pour Finn_ : yen a un peu de trop jarrive plus à lire sur mon écran


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour un tous et un peu de soleil pour Finn_ : yen a un peu de trop jarrive plus à lire sur mon écran



tout comme moi


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mars 2004)

Bonjour à tous et bonne journée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mars 2004)

Salut Tibo ... bonjour Roberto, Dark, Sir et tous les autres présents ou à venir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Excellente et radieuse journée !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Mars 2004)

Salut thebig et puis les autres qui viendront après, moi je retourne à ma philo


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2004)

A toutes et tous  *bonjour*





que la journée vous soit douce et légère (et courte pour ceux qui travaillent)


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2004)

Bien le bonjour à tous les matutinaux. Ne vous usez pas trop ce matin : les soirées sont longues, maintenant.


----------



## lumai (31 Mars 2004)

Besoin de soleil vous aussi ???


----------



## Nephou (31 Mars 2004)

Bien le bonjour à tous (même si Finn_ a éhontément pris tous le soleil que je lui avais proposé hier)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2004)

Excellente journée à Toutes et Tous ... et faites gaffe aux "pichons" comme on dit dans le Nord !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2004)

Arf ! Salut Roberto ..... à quelques secondes près on se croisait dans les couloirs du forum !!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Avril 2004)

Salut à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Ps thebig : c'est quoi les pichons ?_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salut Dark !!! et bonne journée .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Dans le Nord, poisson = pichon !!! exemple : le vendredi c'est le jour du pichon !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...sont fous ces chtis !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je t'ai reconnu à l'odeur,*








 ... probablement mon after-chèvre qui a viré !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2004)

De toutes manières, plus rien ne m'étonne ... ce matin, j'ai surpris mon lapin nain devant le miroir en train de se mettre du rouge à lièvres...


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2004)

Bonjour (s) TheBig, Roberto et Dark


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> j'ai surpris mon lapin nain devant le miroir en train de se mettre du rouge à lièvres...


Tu es sûr que c'est bien ton lapin nain ? Et qu'en plus du rouge à lèvres il n'avait pas les cheveux teints en blond et des boucles d'oreilles ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sûr que c'est bien ton lapin nain ? Et qu'en plus du rouge à lèvres il n'avait pas les cheveux teints en blond et des boucles d'oreilles ?








 ... petit salopard Dark !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... c'est pas ça qui va arranger mes histoires !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















ps : c'était bien mon lapin nain ... il avait une petite queue noire ... lui !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2004)

Salut Tibo !!!!!
Excellente journée pour toi ...


----------



## sylko (1 Avril 2004)

Bonne journée à tout le monde.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2004)

Salut sylko ... et bonne journée !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2004)

Petite idée en passant : le coup de l'urne funéraire !!!

Comme on a un ami maladroit (très ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) qui vient nous rendre visite ce week-end, avec ma femme on a été acheter un pot en terre cuite avec un gros bouchon de liège qu'on va faire passer pour l'urne funéraire de mémé et qu'on va placer en évidence sur la cheminée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On va y bourrer un peu de cendres quelconques et tout le jeu sera que l'ami en question parvienne à la casser ... on a même acheté du fil de pêche pour éventuellement la faire tomber nous même de façon discrète lorsqu'il sera tout près... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... je vous raconterai si ça a marché !!!


----------



## sylko (1 Avril 2004)

Mouarf.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Excellent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'imagine déjà la tête du pauvre mec.


----------



## sylko (1 Avril 2004)

Il y a bien longtemps, avec des amis, nous avions relooké la vitrine de la boutique d'un autre ami... en sex-shop.


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2004)

Salut, les comiques, déjà prêts à faire des conneries de bon matin.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut, les comiques, déjà prêts à faire des conneries de bon matin.


...comme les scouts !!! ... "toujours prêts !!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Salut Luc !


----------



## Nephou (1 Avril 2004)

Bonjour à tous et waou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quel concentyré de bonne humeur


----------



## Nephou (1 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... d'éclayts de riyre eyt dye boynne huymeuyr !
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 c'est malin, faut que jexplique à tout lemonde pourquoi je ris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pis jai failli mettre du cocalight partout sur mon clavier


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2004)

Bonjour à Toutes et Tous ... et une excellente journée !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : fin de trimestre ... vous allez avoir la paix pendant quelques jours !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 .........


----------



## Philito (2 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à Toutes et Tous ... et une excellente journée !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben désolé je suis toujours hier.... ou aujourd'hui mais tard.... l'est 24.30 ici et l'heure d'aller faire dodo pour moi.... fini journée d'onidateur.... dire que vous avez six heures d'avance bande de chanceux.... !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez bonne journée quand même à tous.... moi je verrais plus tard comment elle est.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chau de Pichilemu !!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Avril 2004)

Tiens, salut philito, ça faisait longtemps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne journée aussi à thebig, Roberto et le autres qui passeront après


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hééé non, je viens de lire un message qui me fait me traiter in petto d'*abruti notoire, quoique gentillet.*


Un mail de qui, d'un collègue ou d'un inconnu ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2004)

Salut Roberto ! Bonjour Philito ! Poignée de main à Dark !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Que cette journée soit fabuleuse !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon destin, mon khârma : être un cake. _Un gentil cake._
> *Tout s'éclaire !!*


...moi, ça fait 55 ans que j'ai compris !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...dans la vie, y'a des chevaux de course et des chevaux de trait ... je suis un cheval de trait avec gros sabots et tout et tout ... un "trop bon trop con" comme on n'en fait plus ... un ringue de première ... le tout c'est de l'accepter ! Après ... ben ça roule !!!


----------



## Sir (2 Avril 2004)

Bonjour a tous .


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2004)

Salut Sir et bonne journée !!!!!


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2004)

Salut les tombés du lit (et bordez-vous bien la nuit prochaine, au réveil il sera samedi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Pour moi, ça sent les vacances.


----------



## Nephou (2 Avril 2004)

Bon courage à tous et spécialement à Roberto pour cette journée qui, pour moi aussi s'avère être de [censure mao styled].
Bien le bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2004)

pluie au programme, ce matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mais *bonjour* à toutes et tous dans la bonne humeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




au moins ceux qui sont bouclés au boulot resteront au sec


----------



## Nephou (2 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> au moins ceux qui sont bouclés au boulot resteront au sec








 ben moi si je veux je vais boire un café sur ma terrrasse et donc être à la fois mouillé et au boulot


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Avril 2004)

Bonne et excellente journée à toutes et tous .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Préparez les caddies ... ça va chauffer !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : déjà marre !


----------



## Lio70 (3 Avril 2004)

Courage Thebig! Et bon week-end à tous. Ah, aujourd'hui est un grand jour: un bon bain, café, croissants, confiture de Mamie, ensuite je vais acheter le DVD de Finding Nemo puis je vais commander mon iBook.








Il pleut encore, fait chier...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2004)

Hello


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2004)

Bonjour TheBig, Lio et Tibo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne journée aussi aus futurs passants


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Avril 2004)

Hell-o bon dimanche


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Avril 2004)

Salut à tout le monde ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...et un "Arf" dominical et sonore ... un !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2004)

Salut TheBig et Tibo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




avec un peu de soleil, ici


----------



## Bilbo (5 Avril 2004)

Prem's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon lundi à tous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je rappelle au passage que le prochain est férié. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Avril 2004)

Salut Bilbo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Alors je suis deums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée à tous


----------



## lumai (5 Avril 2004)

*BONNEU SEMAIIIIIIIINEU !!!!! * 








Faut bien ça pour un lundi matin...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2004)

... et de trois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




salut Bilbo et Tibo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne journée à tous


----------



## Nephou (5 Avril 2004)

tout est dans le titre bonne semaine également


----------



## Lio70 (5 Avril 2004)

On ne le dira jamais assez: bonne semaine à toutes et à tous!


----------



## gribouille (5 Avril 2004)

un ptit bacardi-caramel.... chauffé au micro ondes..... ç'est bon au réveil


----------



## sylko (6 Avril 2004)

Merveilleuse journée à tout le monde, malgré le temps de m...


----------



## lumai (6 Avril 2004)

Merci Sylko !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour à toi aussi !

Et puis aussi à tous ceux qui passeront par là ce matin.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Merveilleuse journée à tout le monde, malgré le temps de m...



ouais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 espérons qu'l fasse beau pour c'wuick'end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez zou : envoiture Simone


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Merveilleuse journée à tout le monde, malgré le temps de m...



Chez nous il fait beau, mais on paye pour ça !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

un petit rayon de soleil pour vous souhaiter une bonne journée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_et... bonjour à Simone_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Avril 2004)

Bonne journée à Toutes et Tous ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(je profite d'un moment d'accalmie pendant que le directeur financier est parti vomir !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... quand il a vu les chiffres du trimestre, il est devenu tout vert et a filé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)
Arf !


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

Attention aux oreilles ...hum hum  








* BoooOOOOOOOoooonjoooOOOOOOOuuuUURRR *


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> quand il a vu les chiffres du trimestre, il est devenu tout vert et a filé !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il est promu modo ?


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Il est promu modo ?


Non, il a préféré s'exiler sur Mars et il s'est dit qu'il valait mieux y aller incognito.


----------



## Bilbo (7 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky dans le premier message a dit:
			
		

> Il y a déjà un thread pour les "users de la nuit", alors pourquoi pas un thread pour les "users de l'aurore" (entre 6 H et 8 H le matin)...


Entre 6 H et 8 H le matin ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et ceux qui se lèvent plus tôt ? Ils n'ont pas le droit de dire bonjour ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonjour à tous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

Mais si, mais si son bon Bilbo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour à tous et bonne journée


----------



## Nephou (8 Avril 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais personne n'est tombé du lit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon ben prems et bon pré-vendredi à tous


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Avril 2004)

Gulp ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu m'as fait peur Nephou, j'ai cru qu'on était déjà vendredi.
Alors bon jeudi à tous


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Avril 2004)

Et bien bon Sadi à tous (plus qu'une semaine de vacances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Avril 2004)

Bonjour


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Avril 2004)

Eh ben ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Keskispass ?


----------



## Luc G (10 Avril 2004)

Salut les tombés du lit, vous avez le bonjour d'un touriste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce matin en Lozère, paysage blanc, l'hiver n'est pas tout à fait fini 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Travaillez bien


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour



Et ben Tibo ???   t'as pas l'air en forme ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon allez un p'tit ...

 * BoooOOOOoobnjoOOOooooOouuuur à tous ** 










*


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Avril 2004)

Re-Bonjour


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Avril 2004)

Lundi de Pâques personne


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2004)

si moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bonjour Dark


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2004)

Salut Roberto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu as la forme on dirait?


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Avril 2004)

Salut vous deux, toujours en forme


----------



## anntraxh (13 Avril 2004)

salut jeune Rob'

et bonjour à tous !


----------



## sylko (13 Avril 2004)

Bonne journée à tout le monde!

Courage. La semaine sera courte.


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2004)

ouille aïe

rho la gueule de bois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, il va faire beau, c'est une belle journée, le café est chaud, les croissants aussi


----------



## lumai (13 Avril 2004)

Bonne petite semaine à tous !!!


----------



## Balooners (13 Avril 2004)

Allé travaillez bien...

Et passez une bonne journée.


----------



## benjamin (13 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] ouille aïe
> 
> rho la gueule de bois
> 
> ...



Même chose


----------



## Nephou (13 Avril 2004)

Oulà cest dur aujourd'hui : AES CF puis salon du modélisme puis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon ben bonnes journée et semaine à tous et à bientôt


----------



## Nephou (13 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Les femmes et les hommes t'ayant salué à ton tour tu salueras, Jeune Tradadawalker©, et _une attention particulière aux femmes tu porteras, car l'avenir ce qu'il te réserve tu ignores et l'univers interstellaire d'hypothétiques magnifiques créatures est rempli !_
> *QUE LA FORCE SOIT AVEC VOUS, BORDEL !*



la force sans tripette bien sûr


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] ouille aïe
> 
> rho la gueule de bois


 <font color="teal">Me disais bien aussi qu'hier tu étais vachement entreprenant.. héhé! je comprends mieux maintenant, je me disais bien aussi...
Héhé! tu n'as pas  oublié déjà au moins???  </font>


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> <font color="teal">Me disais bien aussi qu'hier tu étais vachement entreprenant.. héhé! je comprends mieux maintenant, je me disais bien aussi...
> Héhé! tu n'as pas  oublié déjà au moins???  </font>



Pour ça, il est toujours entreprenant, avec ou sans "ouille aïe" !!


----------



## Nephou (14 Avril 2004)

À moi aujourdhui dentamer le bal des bienvenues matinales en cette deuxième journée de semaine écourtée.


----------



## Balooners (14 Avril 2004)

Voilà une bien belle journée qui commence, et a mon tour, je vous la souhaite la meilleur possible.

Que le soleil soit avec vous jeunes Padawans


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2004)

à tous, bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2004)

bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'une éclopée... (chute dans les escaliers)


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Avril 2004)

Et bien alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonne journée tout de même à toi et à tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








PS: MP


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> 
> 
> ...








voila, on arrive


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> voila, on arrive



Waou! super ton équipe de secours Lemmymy ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  c'est juste ce k'il faut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vous rassure il n'y a rien de grave... juste des contusions 
et douleurs supplémentaires qui m'empêchent d'écrire correctement au clavier





merci pour vos pitits mots et toute bonne journée à tous


----------



## Nephou (14 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ben remets-toi bien, surtout, repose-toi et tout et tout !*
> Et si le tapotage de clavier te fait pas d' bien, *laisse donc ton clavier de côté quelques jours !*
> 
> 
> ...


 <font color="IndianRed"> Rob, tant que je te tiens : a t-on la même recette dinfusion ?
 faire bouillir de leau (mais pas trop)
 presser un ou deux citron dans un bol
 y ajouter  trois cuillères à soupe de sirop de sucre de canne
 verser l'eau bouillante doucement (mais pas trop) jusquà la moitié du bol
 compléter au rhum
et avec ça tu dors très bien</font>


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2004)

bonjour aux travailleurs et travailleuses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez, encore un effort plus que deux jours à tirer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 et pour aider au démarrage, un 'tit café 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 les croissants seront pour la pose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_et j'espère que la gagnante de Google va mieux ce matin_


----------



## lumai (15 Avril 2004)

Huuuum ! Merci Lemmy ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon matin à toi aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2004)

bonjour à toi, lumai


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2004)

bonjour à toute et tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





merci pour vos conseils 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




miam ! merci Lemmy pour le
p'tits déj' du café m'en faut








_je vais uno puco mieux... merci
moen j'm'arrête cette aprèm'_





à toute dans google... si moi avooir compris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








et toute bonne journée à toutlemondo


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Avril 2004)

Bonjour Lemy, merci pour tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Une bonne journée à lumai et tous ceux et celles qui passeront par la suite


----------



## Gabi (15 Avril 2004)

Bonour à tous bande de niouks.
Vous m'avez fait planter AOL !!!! Avec mon P133 et 24Mo de ram, j'ai fait "Monter tout pour ce thread" et BOUM !!!
Mais, j'suis quand même de bonne humeur, et je vous en envoie plein :

Regarde ce smiley pendant 6 secondes =&gt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et sens le bonheur t'envahir !!! C'est le pouvoir du smiley enchanté !!!!


----------



## Lio70 (15 Avril 2004)

Bien le bonjour à tous, m'sieurs dames


----------



## alèm (15 Avril 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> <font color="teal">Me disais bien aussi qu'hier tu étais vachement entreprenant.. héhé! je comprends mieux maintenant, je me disais bien aussi...
> Héhé! tu n'as pas  oublié déjà au moins???  </font>



je n'ai bien entendu rien oublié comment pourrais-je oublier ce joli sentiment ?

surtout que tu as pu voir que je restais fidèle à mes paroles !


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2004)

Guy, une Guinness


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

à toutes et tous  *bonjour*





une pensée à celles et ceux qui seront bouclés toute la journée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 temps de printemps prévu sur Paris


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

bonjour... pas très réveillée vais me recoucher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'ci pour la zolie image du printemps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne journée à toutes et tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour... pas très réveillée vais me recoucher
> 
> 
> 
> ...








bon dodo, alors


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bon dodo, alors



'ci Lemmymy !  Me réveille "now" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hiiiiiiiiiiii, l'est trop choux celui-là, je me le garde ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vivre avec plein de pitits chats comme çA dans un pitit mat en Provence... le rêve


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> 'ci Lemmymy !  Me réveille "now"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ravi de t'avoir fait plaisir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cadeau pour le moral:

















_la Provence: mon rêve_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

excellent samedi à tous


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2004)

Bon week-end à tous


----------



## Macthieu (17 Avril 2004)

bon matin ou bonne nuit à tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je vais me coucher


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Avril 2004)

Bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

coucou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonjour Lemmymy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bonjour Dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne nuit Mathieu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonjour Tibo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tout bon samedi à tous et toute


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> coucou
> 
> 
> 
> ...












 après la pluie...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vient le soleil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*bonne journée à toutes et tous*





_le Lemmymy retourne sous sa couette_


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2004)

Et pas le darkounet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon gromanche à toutes et à tous


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Avril 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2004)

deux heures de rab' ça fait du bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_et un bon thé, maintenant_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2004)

excellent dimanche ensoleillé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à tous !

_bon 'tit déj' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




une balade s'impose vu le temps annoncé _


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> une balade s'impose vu le temps annoncé [/i]


Chez moi il pleut des cordes depuis 2 heures


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2004)

Salut Dark et Tibo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



b'jour Fred 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le thé était bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vu ce qui tombe je préfère rester au sec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne promenade


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi il pleut des cordes depuis 2 heures





			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Salut Dark et Tibo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oups ! sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*pour ceux qui sont sous la pluie prené un peu de mon soleil...*






 
_pour les écrans plus de17' cliquez sur l'image... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 

'ci @+


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Avril 2004)

Bon je sais pas pour vous mais moi je suis reparti pour 7 semaines de taf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> *pour ceux qui sont sous la pluie prené un peu de mon soleil...*


C'est des gens dans l'eau ou des bouées ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2004)

salut Dark bon courage à toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dans l'eau de Fred, je pense à ça 






c"est-y pas mignon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*bonne journée à tous et toutes*


----------



## Nephou (19 Avril 2004)

Bonne journée à tous : la semaine dernière sest achevée dans la fumée et celle-ci commence dans la confusion. Je viens de changer de bureau pour la troisième fois et il faut se battre pour avoir une connexion avec le réseau. Sinon si tous les costumes qui nous sont prêtés pour aller chercher nos affaires sous la suie ne servent pas cela fera de chouettes déguisement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, encore une bonne semaine à tous.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2004)

Bonne journée à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et bon courage à toi Nephou si tu sens le pompier


----------



## Luc G (19 Avril 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bon je sais pas pour vous mais moi je suis reparti pour 7 semaines de taf



Pour moi aussi, les congés sont terminés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enfin, j'en ai bien profité en Lozère et en Bourgogne. pendant ce temps, évidemment, il s'est accumulé un peu de boulot sur mon bureau, la semaine va être dure


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2004)

salut Nephou, Tibo et Luc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




au boulot l'ex-vacancier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







... bientôt la sieste


----------



## Nephou (19 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour les autres : « Cest quoi des vacances ? »


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bon je sais pas pour vous mais moi je suis reparti pour 7 semaines de taf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est ni l'un, ni l'autre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Bon courage à toi qui bosse non-stop !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> dans l'eau de Fred, je pense à ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Siiiiiii y sont adorablement mignons tes coin-coins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  'ci 
Tu penses juste jeune Lemmymy, ce sont bien des canards qui sont dans l'eau... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et plus exactement ce sont ici des  _harles de bièvre_, qui viennent tantôt nager dans nos eaux...
voici le mâle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et la femelle avec ses petits  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ils peuvent se confondre avec  _la grèbe huppée_ mais celle-ci à le bec pointu, alors que le harle à le bec crochu, tous deux sont de grands plongeurs.

wali,wala pour la 'tite séance d'info sur les oiseaux du lac Léman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*  Toute bonne journée à toutes et tous qui sont passés par ici et qui repasseront par là  *





@+


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2004)

Crevé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'irais bien me recoucher heureusement que je commence par Sport ça va me réveiller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'espère pour vous que vous l'êtes déjà et je vous souhaite de bien travailler (pour ceux qui travaillent, les autres passez simplement une bonne journée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2004)

à la ville et au monde *bonjour*





bon courage à toi, Dark


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2004)

*toute bonne journée à tous / toutes et bon courage !* 


















cette aprèm', après le taf soleil ou non, la sieste sera la bienvenue


----------



## Luc G (20 Avril 2004)

Salut les matinaux. Bon, je vais commencer à préparer ma sieste.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2004)

bonjour Fredoupsy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonjour Luc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_et... bonne sieste_


----------



## Nephou (20 Avril 2004)

Il est sûr que je me recoucherais bien moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 menfin bonne journée à tous.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Avril 2004)

Bonne journée à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon courage à Dark


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2004)

bonjour Tibo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bonjour Nephou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_eh, Nephou:_ *le devoir t'appelle*


----------



## Nephou (20 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour Tibo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh Vieux râleur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je comprends pas


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Il est sûr que je me recoucherais bien moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*pas question*


----------



## Nephou (20 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *pas question*


Si jai le temps je posterai quelques photos de mon bureau


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Si jai le temps je posterai quelques photos de mon bureau



vu ce que tu nous en as dit, va falloir de la place


----------



## Nephou (20 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> vu ce que tu nous en as dit, va falloir de la place


Place nette faite


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Place nette faite



et c'est ce que tu appelles "nette"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

...et une excellente journée pour tout le monde !!! Arf !


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Avril 2004)

Tout pareil ! Salut thebig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

Salut Dark ! ... toujours en forme de grand matin !!!


----------



## lumai (21 Avril 2004)

Bonjour vous deux !!!


----------



## benjamin (21 Avril 2004)

J'ai réussi à me lever avant midi. Signe que cela va être une très bonne jounée


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2004)

Bonne journée ensoleillée à tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

Salut Tibo !!! T'as bonne mine ce matin !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour vous deux !!!


Bonjour lumai ... excellente journée ensoleillée pour toi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

bonjour Lemmymy  pas malin celui-la de dormir aussi peu 








y'a pas que dans Jules Verne des "voyages extraordinaires" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonjour à tous, surtout à ceux qui vont rester bouclés toute la journée


----------



## Luc G (21 Avril 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> J'ai réussi à me lever avant midi. Signe que cela va être une très bonne jounée



Faudrait voir à ce que ce soit annoncé à la radio qu'on puisse se préparer pour ce type de journée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour, tout le monde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ben, alors, Lemmy, tu as voyagé où ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ben, alors, Lemmy, tu as voyagé où ?



salut Luc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Certes, un rêve de beignet, c'est un rêve, pas un beignet. Mais un rêve de voyage, c'est déjà un voyage."
M. Halter

_j'en prendrais bien un fourré à la framboise_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

Salut Luc ... Salut Lemmy ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tidju ... c'est le rendez-vous des "vieux de la vieille" ici !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut Luc ... Salut Lemmy ...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








y'a des vieilles, ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







que des charmantes, mignonnes, intelligentes et, bien sur, plus belles que toutes les autres


----------



## Luc G (21 Avril 2004)

Longtemps, les pieds nickelés se sont levés de bonne heure.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

'jour Dark, Tibo, Luc, Lemmymy, TheBig, Lumaï et tous ceux que j'oublie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tidju ... c'est le rendez-vous des "vieux de la vieille" ici !!!


hé hé, mais zeune d'esprit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 bonne pause... c'est l'heure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et excellente journ' ensoleillée  aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@+


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

je m'en fais l'interprète






bonne pause et bonne journée,  Fredoupsy


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2004)

Bonjour à Toutes et Tous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...et que la journée vous soit propice ... pour tout !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : jeudi aujourd'hui !!!!


----------



## olive54 (22 Avril 2004)

Boujour à tous !!!
OU bonne nuit à ceux qui vivent dans d autres fuseaux ....comme moi avec 6 heures de moin .


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2004)

Salut olive et bonne nuit alors !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2004)

Salut Roberto et une excellente journée pour toi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... avec Dark et l'équipe de MacGé Rescue, on t'a attendu toute l'après-midi pour aller chercher sonny au fond du trou dans le thread des mouches !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'ailleurs Dark est encore en l'air ... il sait toujours pas comment atterrir avec l'hélico ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, sans te presser ... MAGNE-TOI !!!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2004)

Euh ! petit rectificatif ! Dark vient d'atterrir tout seul comme un grand en empalant une dizaine de techniqueux dans le forum Mac OSX ... ce midi au menu, saucisses et purée de kernel !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! petit rectificatif ! Dark vient d'atterrir tout seul comme un grand en empalant une dizaine de techniqueux dans le forum Mac OSX ... ce midi au menu, saucisses et purée de kernel !!!


On a pas idée de venir se mettre dans la trajectoire d'un hélico dont le pilote n'en est pas un aussi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> On a pas idée de venir se mettre dans la trajectoire d'un hélico dont le pilote n'en est pas un aussi


Arfffff !!! la gueule de jeromemac quand il s'est fait saucisonner !!!


----------



## Nephou (22 Avril 2004)

Et une journée qui commence avec un fou-rire, une.

Bonjour vous trois


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2004)

Salut Nephou ! et passe une joyeuse journée !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2004)

bonjour les fous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et une bonne journée aux autres pour leur journée de taf


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2004)

Arrrgh ! Ce matin, la journée a très mal commencée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je quitte la maison, prends la route-express qui me mène à l'autoroute, passe le feu rouge (mais qui était au vert, je vous rassure !), et quelques centaines de mètres plus loin, je me fais arrêter par les flics qui étaient stationnés sur le bas-côté .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Bonjour Monsieur, carte d'identité et papiers du véhicule s'il vous plait ... vous avez mordu la ligne blanche juste après avoir tourné au feu rouge !!!!!!!"

Arrrrggghhhhhhhhhh !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 voilà bien une expression que je ne peux pas sentir : "Mordre la ligne blanche" ... comme si je m'amusais à rouler la portière ouverte, le gueule au ras du bitume, toutes dents en avant pour mordre cette p..... de ligne blanche...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Peux pas résister ! Je dis au flic : "mais pourquoi vous dites toujours "mordre" au lieu de dépasser, empiéter, rouler dessus et que sais-je encore ????" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les deux flics se regardent hébétés (ils doivent pas se forcer ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - "vous voulez faire le malin ???" dit le plus grand !

Je réponds : "ben non, mais ça m'énerve ce genre d'expression !!!"

Résultat : j'ai mordu la poussière avec un PV de 150 Euros au travers des gencives !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Y'a des jours comme ça !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2004)

Salut Lemmy ! Passe une excellente journée dans la joie et la bonne humeur !!!


----------



## Luc G (22 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ce midi au menu, saucisses et purée de kernel !!!



Je croyais que c'était des frites aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonjour tout le monde.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2004)

Salut Luc !!! et bonne journée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...aujourd'hui, jeudi ... jour des frites ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(on se gardera la purée de kernel pour le dîner ou le souper, selon qu'on soit en France ou en Belgique !)


----------



## Luc G (22 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> "Bonjour Monsieur, carte d'identité et papiers du véhicule s'il vous plait ... vous avez mordu la ligne blanche juste après avoir tourné au feu rouge !!!!!!!"
> 
> Arrrrggghhhhhhhhhh !!!!!
> 
> ...



Il faut faire feu de tout bois : raconte ton histoire partout au boulot, que ton patron l'entende : à notre époque où on cherche des ptits jeunes ambitieux, il va se dire : "Finalement, ce vieux shnock, on  peut peut-être encore en faire quelque chose, il est encore ambitieux puisqu'il a les dents qui rayent le parquet comme ces petits cons tout juste sortis de leur école de jeune cadre dynamique"


----------



## Nephou (22 Avril 2004)

Cest un coup à sen mordre une de rage ça


----------



## Luc G (22 Avril 2004)

Pour continuer à voir le bon côté des choses : que la moutarde te monte au nez, le jour des frites, c'est déjà ça de pris.


----------



## Nephou (22 Avril 2004)

Bonjour Lemmy et LucG (tss je loupe les pages moi)


----------



## lumai (22 Avril 2004)

A tous je vous souhaite une aussi bonne journée qu'hier !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_(enfin si elle était bonne, parce que sinon je vous le souhaite meilleure   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )_ 


_Pis de toute façon elle peut toujours être meilleure, même si elle était bonne.... _





Bon ben _meilleure journée_, alors !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> "Finalement, ce vieux shnock, on  peut peut-être encore en faire quelque chose, il est encore ambitieux puisqu'il a les dents qui rayent le parquet comme ces petits cons tout juste sortis de leur école de jeune cadre dynamique"


...je sors juste d'en prendre, de ces petits cons en costume croisé 3 pièces, chemise blanche et cravate foncée + attaché-case en cuir de circonstance !
Ils venaient compléter des données sur le personnel...!
Quand ils ont vu qu'à la rubrique "diplômes obtenus" j'avais indiqué "néant" ... ils ont cru à un oubli ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...ben non ! c'était exact ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Et quand, pour faire bien, j'ai voulu indiquer "autodidacte", il n'y avait rien d'approchant dans les choix multiples !


----------



## Nephou (22 Avril 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> A tous je vous souhaite une aussi bonne journée qu'hier !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comme je suis lancé et que je nai pas encore mor euh empiété sur une ligne blanche je te remercie pour tes vux de meilleur journée et ten retourne de meilleurs


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2004)

Bonjour lumai ! ... pour Toi, la meilleure journée qui soit !!!


----------



## Nephou (22 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...je sors juste d'en prendre, de ces petits cons en costume croisé 3 pièces, chemise blanche et cravate foncée + attaché-case en cuir de circonstance !
> Ils venaient compléter des données sur le personnel...!
> Quand ils ont vu qu'à la rubrique "diplômes obtenus" j'avais indiqué "néant" ... ils ont cru à un oubli !
> 
> ...



Moi je dis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En tant que petit con en costume deux pièces, chemise bleue / rouge / rose / noire / grise / blanche et cravate accordée (quand je suis en forme) + sac à dos samsonite je trouve que autodidacte cest le meilleur des diplôme car cela implique un apprentissage constant et toujours être au fait des nouveautés. Cela permet aussi d'être polyvalent à la demande. Et cest aussi un peu ce que je pratique (même si je suis doté dun DSAAATC*).




*le connaisseurs apprécieront


----------



## Luc G (22 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...je sors juste d'en prendre, de ces petits cons en costume croisé 3 pièces, chemise blanche et cravate foncée + attaché-case en cuir de circonstance !



C'est sûr qu'on a quand même une autre allure, merci Lemmy pour la photo


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Avril 2004)

Bonjour à tous et excellente journée


----------



## nato kino (22 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr qu'on a quand même une autre allure, merci Lemmy pour la photo



Bien vu le rapprochement entre les pieds nickelés et les vieux de la veilles !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2004)

Salut Tibo ! et bonne journée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens, un dernier petit coup de gueule avant de me terrer dans les arcanes du système :

Je viens de recevoir un mail me demandant de fournir pour midi les BPE et les FF de la période ! ..... MARRE de toutes ces abréviations à la con qui truffent tous les courriers que l'on reçoit et qu'il faut décrypter avant de savoir ce qu'ils veulent ... dans un courrier de la semaine dernière, j'en ai dénombré 14 !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coup de téléphone à l'émetteur : BPE = Brand Profit Estimate et FF : Firm Forecasts ... peuvent pas parler comme tout le monde !


----------



## nato kino (22 Avril 2004)

_ <font color="#666666"> J.Gabin

- Dand la vie, il faut tujours se fier aux apparences. Quand un homme a un bec de canard, des ailes de canard et des pattes de canards, cest un canard. Cest vrai aussi pour les petits merdeux.
P. Fresnay


- je vous préviens, Messieurs, que je suis arbitre fédéral !
- Vous êtes-t-y anglais ?
- Ben non !
- Pour moi, un arbitre qu'est pas anglais, c'est rien qu'un merdaillon en pantalon court qui joue avec un sifflet !... Allez vous rhabiller, jeune homme !
J.Gabin


- C'est pas de ma faute si j'ai 65 ans. J'ai mis assez de temps à les avoir.


- Si vous allez aussi vite que je vous emmerde, pour une fois vous serez en avance sur l'horaire.


- Si y'a plus de bons ouvriers, c'est la faute aux assurances sociales. Maintenant les gars, pour un rhume y se mettent en congé maladie ou, si y z'ont un point de côté, y font une cure.
J.Gabin


- C'est pas les yeux qui sont mauvais, c'est les bras qui sont trop courts.


- Quand on est vieux, on sait quand on se baisse, mais on sait pas quand on se relève.
 </font> _




Bonne journée à tous et merci du kdo.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Avril 2004)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2004)

Ah ! les vieux de la vieille !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Par contre, j'ai vu, il y a longtemps un film du même genre complètement hilarant qui détaillait la fugue d'une bande de vieux d'une maison de retraite ... c'était un film belge - flamand même - dont je ne me souviens absolument plus du titre !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tout ce que j'en connais encore, c'est le début de la chanson du générique qui disait :

"Dans cette nuit, j'ai envie de me perdre,
"Le bruit de la ville me rend amoureux,
"Pas besoin d'argent pour se payer une amourette
etc... etc... je ne m'en souviens plus !!!

Comme je voudrais le revoir, si par hasard quelqu'un avait des infos !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2004)

*Tout le monde BONJOUR et excellente journée , ici tjs ensoleillé. Yééééééééééééééééééééééép!!*





*Comme dans ce sujet le soleil rayonne à tout va, c'est magnifiquement bon de vous lire, merci *


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2004)

bonjour   *Fredoupsy*





 *merci de ton soleil* c'est plutot rare ici


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Avril 2004)

Heureusement ses rayons dardent loin


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement ses rayons dardent loin



tu as raison, je me sens déjà mieux


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2004)

...je ne tiens plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... faut que j'y aille !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon app à tout le monde !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2004)

Arf !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Avril 2004)

Pom polom polom polom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je me pose une question, est-ce mon réveil qui n'a pas sonné ou moi qui ne l'ai pas entendu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thebig, l'équipe de MacG inquiry est-elle prête ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2004)

Salut Dark et excellente journée à tout le monde !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...toujours prêt !!!!!


----------



## Luc G (23 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut Dark et excellente journée à tout le monde !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, mais prêt à quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Salut Dark, TheBig et les autres s'il y en a qui sont tombés du lit (apparemment, y en a plein qui ont posé leur matelas par terre pour éviter les accidents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais prêt à quoi ?


...au pire ! comme d'habitude !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Salut Luc ! J'espère que tu passeras un excellent vendredi !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2004)

bonjour Dark, thebig et Luc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mon matelas par terre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






quant à mon réveil, j'étais debout avant lui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il devient feignant!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ce matin pour venir à mon mac, j'ai pris mon 2x2 (pedibus cum jambis)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à part ça, tout va bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*je souhaite qu'il en soit de même pour tous*






_faut pas que j'oublie d'aller chez le coiffeur_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2004)

Salut Lemmy ! et bon vendredi !!!!


----------



## macelene (23 Avril 2004)

Hello  Every body 

Hoy el tiempo es una maravilla Que el mundo aprovecha 

Abrazos para todos


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2004)

Salut macelene ... et une excellente et joyeuse journée !!!!!


----------



## Lio70 (23 Avril 2004)

Salut TheBig et tous/toutes les autres! Excellent vendredi! ça va, j'ai pu me lever, malgré le menu sénégalais ingurgité en 2h20 hier soir au resto.


----------



## olive54 (23 Avril 2004)

Bonjour à la grande communaute .... 

Et bien sur bonne nuit pour certain ......

Je vous félicite d etre debout aussi tot !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je vous souhaite un vendredi de bonheur!!!


----------



## Nephou (23 Avril 2004)

Juste le temps de vous passer le bonjour et je fonce pour une journée denfer.


----------



## Luc G (23 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut Luc ! J'espère que tu passeras un excellent vendredi !


d'autant plus excellent que c'est un vendredi : première semaine de boulot après 15 jours de vacances, je ne vous dis pas dans quel état de délabrement je suis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. D'après une info confidentielle, Prosper Mérimée et Viollet-le-duc envisageaint de lancer une campagne de restauration. Mais finalement, ils ont jugé qu'en ruines, j'étais pas plus mal et qu'il était inutile de gaspiller le fric du contribuable pour rapetasser un machin de toutes façons mal foutu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Non mais, on croit rêver.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2004)

message pour le samedi 24/4, le dimanche 25/4, le lundi 26/4, le mardi 27/4 et le mercredi 28/4 :

Bonne(s) journée(s) à tous, bande de nases ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...et à jeudi matin !


----------



## Lio70 (24 Avril 2004)

OK TheBig, bonnes grasses matinées. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, c'est samedi. je vais voir au magasin s'ils ont reçu ma barrette de 512  Mo RAM, histoire de faire autre chose que travailler sur mon nouvel iBook


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et à jeudi matin !


Pour les frites ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bon week-end à toutes et à tous, et bon travail à Lio (je suis sur que ta barrette est pas arrivée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Grug (25 Avril 2004)

jamais personne le dimanche matin


----------



## benjamin (25 Avril 2004)

C'est pas encore l'aurore, tout de même.
Bon, faut que je me couche, là.


----------



## Grug (25 Avril 2004)

ça doit etre ça alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pareil.


----------



## Macthieu (25 Avril 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas encore l'aurore, tout de même.
> Bon, faut que je me couche, là.



et la nuit vient à peine de commencer pour moi.

je continue à étudier jusqu'à ce que je m'endorme sur mon clavier


----------



## sylko (25 Avril 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> et la nuit vient à peine de commencer pour moi.
> 
> je continue à étudier jusqu'à ce que je m'endorme sur mon clavier



Bon, là il doit être trop tard pour te souhaiter une bonne nuit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Excellent dimanche à tout le monde!


----------



## Luc G (26 Avril 2004)

Salut aux nuiteux, s'il en reste, une fois éliminés les soiffards du samedi qui tentent désespérément de récupérer pour le lundi matin.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (26 Avril 2004)

Bah question nuit, suivez l'exemple : je dors devant le mac...


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2004)

Quelle pêche Roberto ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Chais pas comment tu fais


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2004)

Je vais me mettre en quête


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Avril 2004)

Bonne journée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








PS: comme diraient certains tiens toi prêt à dilapider tes pépettes Dark


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS: comme diraient certains tiens toi prêt à dilapider tes pépettes Dark


Aucun risque, je suis on ne peut plus à sec pour le moment


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2004)

Allez, debout tout le monde


----------



## sylko (27 Avril 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Allez, debout tout le monde



Arghhh! Pas envie, mais si tu le dis...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonne journée, moussaillons.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Avril 2004)

Salut petit monde dingue de MacG!


----------



## Luc G (27 Avril 2004)

Salut les tombés du lit. Pour les autres veuillez penser à ouvrir votre parachute avant le choc avec la réalité quotidienne.


----------



## Nephou (27 Avril 2004)

Après une journée sans accès au bar (va falloir que je le fasse augmenter moi)  je vous souhaite une excellente journée.


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Avril 2004)

Petite pensée pour tous ceux qui se sont couchés tard à cause d'un devoir de philo, les autres vous pouvez essayer si vous voulez avoir droit à la petite pensée (allleeeez, chuis sur que ça vous rappellera de bon souvenirs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## sylko (28 Avril 2004)

Excellente journée aux filles.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Excellente journée aux filles.



tout pareil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aux gars aussi, d'ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin à tous ceux confinés dans un bureau toute la journée pour la plus grande gloire de leur employeur


----------



## Luc G (28 Avril 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Petite pensée pour tous ceux qui se sont couchés tard à cause d'un devoir de philo, les autres vous pouvez essayer si vous voulez avoir droit à la petite pensée (allleeeez, chuis sur que ça vous rappellera de bon souvenirs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On peut aussi glisser de la philosophie vers l'épopée (dramatique, l'épopée, dramatique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Racontez en quelques lignes tous les matins du monde depuis :" et alors, l'australopithèque se leva et les emmerdements commencèrent"


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> On peut aussi glisser de la philosophie vers l'épopée (dramatique, l'épopée, dramatique
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quels emmerdements 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*"Il y a plus de philosophie dans une bouteille de vin que dans tous les livres."*
Pasteur


----------



## Luc G (28 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> quels emmerdements
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rassure-toi, je ne vais pas cracher sur la bouteille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ceci dit, les livres ont quand même un avantage : ça ne se vide jamais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Pasteur a aussi dit des conneries, remarque : il ne croyait pas à la MacGénération spontanée et il n'y a qu'à voir les forums pour voir qu'il avait tort.


----------



## Philito (28 Avril 2004)

Coucou tout le monde.... allez bonne journée à tous ceux qui ont cette superbe chance de pouvoir déjà être au bureau à cette glorieuse heure..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ici il est trois heures du mat.... et vraiment pas l'aurore..... plutot l'heure d'aller se coucher..... alors bonne journée à vous tous et je vous le dis, rien de tel que le télétravail.... on verra quand je me réveille   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [air méfiant]

Viva chile !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2004)

Hell-o MacG


----------



## macelene (28 Avril 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Coucou tout le monde.... allez bonne journée à tous ceux qui ont cette superbe chance de pouvoir déjà être au bureau à cette glorieuse heure.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...









*Philito !!!!! El returno   buena noche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

He visto qua has cambiado de casa y que vives cerca el mar; 
Entonces tienes que mandar fotos de surf me parece  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*Salut et bonjour vous tous  *


----------



## WebOliver (28 Avril 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Coucou tout le monde.... allez bonne journée à tous ceux qui ont cette superbe chance de pouvoir déjà être au bureau à cette glorieuse heure.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola Philito. Content d'avoir de tes nouvelles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Passe une excellente journée.


----------



## jp16 (28 Avril 2004)

je savais meme pas que ce post existait moi qui me leve aux horores et qui me couche tot lool


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Avril 2004)

Allez, bonne journée à toutes et à tous, dans deux jours c'est le week-end et dans 4 c'est Lundi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

...et une excellente et joyeuse journée pour tout le monde !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

Arf ! Dark ! on a posté en même temps !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...bonne journée !


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Dark ! on a posté en même temps !!!!!


Non non, bien avant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne journée et bon repas à toi


----------



## sylko (29 Avril 2004)

Bonne journée


----------



## Luc G (29 Avril 2004)

Salut tout le monde, ayez la frite, c'est jeudi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde, ayez la frite, c'est jeudi.


Arfffff !!!


----------



## jp16 (29 Avril 2004)

quoi le jeudi c est le jour des frites ? 

viveme,nt demain et le poisson :lol:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

jp16 a dit:
			
		

> quoi le jeudi c est le jour des frites ?


Jeudi = jour des frites = jour béni !!!!!


----------



## Luc G (29 Avril 2004)

jp16 a dit:
			
		

> quoi le jeudi c est le jour des frites ?



En version TheBig, pour moi, c'est le mercredi


----------



## Luc G (29 Avril 2004)

D'un cheveu, TheBig, d'un cheveu que tu m'es passé devant. T'es pas fou de faire crisser les pneus du RAV à cette heure.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En version TheBig, pour moi, c'est le mercredi


Arf ! c'est passé !!!! na nanana na ! nananananana !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi ... c'est dans 2 heures !!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2004)

Arf ! C'est vendredi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Demain ... 1er mai ! N'oubliez pas le muguet !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Une excellente journée à tout le monde !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Dans mes bras Thebig mon frère !!!*


Mwouais !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... n'en profite pas hein !!!!!


----------



## Grug (30 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mwouais !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la fraternité qui fait peur,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais où sont les 1er mai d'antan ?


----------



## Luc G (30 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... Et donc également mes grands-parents ainsi que les parents, et donc par extension tout le haut de mon arbre jusqu'au bout du bout,ce qui nous emmène loin et me permet d'ailleurs de constater que j'ai très vraisemblablement, en remontant vachement, *un aïeul commun avec Thebig*, et _"bon sang ne saurait mentir"_.



Des photos exclusives de l'ancêtre commun à Roberto et TheBig. C'est vrai que les ressemblances sont frappantes   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment ça, il me ressemble aussi ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> la fraternité qui fait peur,
> 
> 
> 
> ...













...Excellente journée pour toi, Grug !


----------



## Nephou (30 Avril 2004)

bien le bonjour à tous   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sur le pont depuis 2 heures au quai dOrsay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à cause de la Federal Trade Commission et du décallage horaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée mes frères


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2004)

Salut Nephou et ... bon courage !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça, il me ressemble aussi ???


Tidju ... Roberto !!! on est déjà 3 !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...de là à ce que d'autres se pointent aussi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Imagine la prochaine réunion de famille !!!


----------



## Grug (30 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...Excellente journée pour toi, Grug !



bonne à toi theBig, et à tous


----------



## sylko (2 Mai 2004)

Bon dimanche à tout le monde...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2004)

Salut Roberto ... et une excellente journée pour tout le monde !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon d'accord, c'est lundi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais, pour arriver au vendredi, faut bien passer par là !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : pour Roberto : sympa ta chouette, mais je préfère les hiboux ... et pourquoi ?????
parce que les hiboux, ben c'est chouette !!!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Mai 2004)

Salut Roberto, Salut Thebig et les autres qui viendront après.
Moi j'ai pas de chouette mais une belle gueule de déterré et je vous envoie pas la photo parce qu'elle appréciera pas le flash dans les yeux non plus.


----------



## sylko (3 Mai 2004)

Bonjour les tombés du lit!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Déjà en forme, de bonne heure le matin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Je vous souhaite une excellente semaine.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2004)

Salut Dark et une excellente journée pour toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour te redonner le moral, il te suffit de compter à haute voix les années qui te séparent encore de ta retraite... hihi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps pour Roberto : plus tard, ton fils sera assurément un homme de goût !!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2004)

Salut Sylko ... que ta journée soit remplie de bonheur !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pour te redonner le moral, il te suffit de compter à haute voix les années qui te séparent encore de ta retraite... hihi !


Mieux vaut compter celles qui me séparent de la maison de retraite, c'est à peu près pareil mais bien plus positif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Au passage une excellente semaine à Sylko


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à tous et excellente semaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ici elle commence bien il pleut


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2004)

Salut Tibo ! ... bonne journée !!!!


----------



## Luc G (3 Mai 2004)

Salut les matutinaux, les habitués de la descente de lit précoce. Ici aussi, il pleut. M'en fous, on a fait notre grillade du 1er mai comme d'habitude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. La femme de ménage, enfin, je suppose que c'est elle, a laissé la fenêtre de mon bureau ouverte vendredi soir. Comme ça, je profite d'une certaine fraîcheur, ça compense le manqude de la mienne (de fraîcheur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Encore heureux que le vent ne se soit pas levé ce matin en même temps que la pluie. J'ai une amorce de piscine, vous avez vos maillots ?


----------



## Nephou (3 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à tous (et bienvenue à ton nouvel avatar Dark) pour cette première journée travaillée de mai et vivement le 8.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2004)

Bonjour Luc ! Salut Nephou ! ... et une excellente journée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... une de plus !


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mai 2004)

Bonjour les amis! Passez tous une excellente journée.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2004)

Salut Webo ! merci et excellente journée pour toi aussi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : Biz à Flat !


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut Webo ! merci et excellente journée pour toi aussi !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as même réussi à faire rougir Flat.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'as même réussi à faire rougir Flat.


Arrrfffffffffffffff !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















...et tchac ! me voilà de bonne humeur pour toute la semaine ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci Webo !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2004)

Allez une fois !!! Une excellente journée à tout le monde, bande de nases ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Et salut particulier à Roberto, Dark, sylko, Tibo et Luc qui vont pas tarder à se pointer !!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et salut particulier à Roberto, Dark, sylko, Tibo et Luc qui vont pas tarder à se pointer !!!!







Et bien bonne journée à toi thebigounet. Et j'espère que personne n'a eu trop de mal à se réveiller ce matin (pour Robert je sais qu'il n'y a aucun problème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2004)

Euh ! Roberto ... une petite pour ton fils pour qu'il débute bien la journée :

C'est un éléphant qui s'adresse à une souris :

L'éléphant : mais regardez-moi ce stupide et tout petit animal ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... mais tu t'es vu : petites pattes, pas de muscles puissants, aucune trompe digne de ce nom ... t'es ridicule mon vieux !!!
La souris : ouais mais j'ai été malade !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Là-dessus, passe une excellente journée !!!


----------



## sylko (4 Mai 2004)

Bonne journée à tous les allumés de l'aurore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Comme chaque matin, depuis 1 mois, je me réjouis de prendre le volant de ma Prius.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> je me réjouis de prendre le volant de ma Prius.








 ... n'oublie pas de le remettre en place après !!!


----------



## Nephou (4 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à tous je ne peux hélas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas étendre ma participation au bar et ce pour une période assez longue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je vous surveille du coin de lécran 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FAISEZ GAFFE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





allez, jen colle une à tous et bonne journée


----------



## Luc G (4 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tous les allumés de l'aurore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi, c'est pas que le volant de ma R5 me déplaise, mais je serais bien resté à la maison. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salut les lève-tôt, les lève-tard, les pas couchés, et les adeptes du transat (encore que vu le temps... c'est presque un peu trop transatlantique. Enfin, ici, la pluie s'est arrêtée, c'est déjà ça).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous je ne peux hélas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salut Nephou ! Jamais je n'aurais pensé que notre campagne NKK pour la fête des Mères prendrait autant de temps et d'énergie ... bof ... tu te reposeras après !!! Bon courage !


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mai 2004)

Bonjour Messieurs et Mesdames qui ne sont pas levées ou sont occupées ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment se sent TheBig à deux jours du jour des frites?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Comment se sent TheBig à deux jours du jour des frites?


Bien ! ... merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...en général, je commence à me préparer psychologiquement dans les 24 H qui précèdent ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bien ! ... merci !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uniquement psychologiquement, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ma surprise est immense!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je pensais que tu prévoyais également de rester à jeun pour préparer ton estomac et faire toute la place qui se doit


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Mai 2004)

Ce matin, 4 heures à essayer de pondre un texte de philo


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *La prochaine fois file-nous le sujet, qu'on essaye !*


Si t'insistes, je te le ramène tout à l'heure


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2004)

Salut Dark ... bonjour Roberto !!! ... excellente journée pour tout le monde !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> En forme ??


...les formes plutôt !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









A partir de demain à 14 heures, je commence un régime draconien !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... c'est le régime ou acheter des ceintures élastiques pour mes frocs !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais ... bonne journée quand même !


----------



## bebert (5 Mai 2004)

Bonjour ! Il pleut comme vache qui pisse ici, c'est cool !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2004)

Salut bebert ! ...et une excellente journée pluvieuse à souhait !


----------



## Luc G (5 Mai 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour ! Il pleut comme vache qui pisse ici, c'est cool !!!



Et voilà, pour une fois que le bebert rapplique, c'est pour dire une connerie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonjour tout le monde, quand même. Ici, il ne pleut pas pour l'heure mais pas d'éclipse hier soir et le Canigou est blanc bien bas pour la saison.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...les formes plutôt !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour Dark, Roberto, LucG, Bebert et TheBig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alors THeBig tu as consulté l'oracle pour commencer ton régime? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Le 06/05/04 juste APRÈS les frites, c'est "dégraissif", c'est pour ça?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le 06/05/04 juste APRÈS les frites, c'est "dégraissif", c'est pour ça?


Exactement !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...et crois-moi, j'en prendrai une triple ration demain en prévision de la période de "vaches maigres" qui va suivre jusqu'au jeudi suivant !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2004)

Salut à Tous ! ... fait beau ce matin ... l'aurore était resplendissante sur l'autoroute ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors une excellente journée sous le signe de la joie et de la bonne humeur !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Mai 2004)

Hell-o Thebig, prêt pour les frites ?
Pour Roberto, mon sujet de dissertation hier était "_l'art n'est-il qu'un jeu ?_".
Finalement j'ai pris le commentaire de texte


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2004)

Salut Dark ! ... c'est râpé pour les frites aujourd'hui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... la friteuse est en panne et ils ne passent la réparer que demain... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...mais m'en fiche : j'irai au "fritkot" ce midi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Passe une excellente journée !


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Heu... _T'avais mis *QUE quatre heures* ?????_


Ben pas trop le choix, après on t'arraches sauvagement la copie des mains même si tu te mets à genoux devant le prof qui surveille et que tu lui file ton Snikers


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> même si tu te mets à genoux devant le prof qui surveille et que tu lui file ton Snikers


...et si tu lui files un Koudboul ?????


----------



## sylko (6 Mai 2004)

Bonne journée à tout le monde.

Ben, chez moi, il ne pleut pas... il neige. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10 cm sur ma Prius, ce matin.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2004)

Salut sylko ... excellente journée pour toi !


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mai 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Temps : soleil+petits nuages. En espèrant qu'ils vont rester petits


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salut Tibo ! ... et une excellente journée de plus ! une !


----------



## Luc G (6 Mai 2004)

Salut, tout le monde, la tramontane a nettoyé le ciel hier soir (trop tard pour l'éclipse de lune de la veille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et c'est tout beau ce matin : cumulus bien blancs sur ciel bien bleu.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ben pas trop le choix, après on t'arraches sauvagement la copie des mains même si tu te mets à genoux devant le prof qui surveille et que tu lui file ton Snikers



Ils sont sérieux, ces jeunes maintenant. Je me rappelle très bien l'épreuve de philo du bac : la philo telle qu'on la faisait ne me plaisait pas. Alors le jour du bac, j'ai rendu ma copie pile 1h après le début. Les 2 profs ont commencé à discuter entre eux : "il est obligatoire qu'ils restent au moins 1 heure, quelle heure il est ? - 9h 1 - Alors on ne peut pas l'empêcher de partir"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2004)

Salut Luc ! J'espère que t'as bien dormi cette nuit parce que ce soir c'est ton tour de balayer la tranche !!!


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2004)

Bon, puisque tout le monde y va de son petit bulletin météo... Alors sur région parisienne, ciel dégagé et bleu, grand soleil... Pourvu que cela dure !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Nephou (6 Mai 2004)

Debout depuis deux heures et demi jai une sérieuse envie de glander alors je vous passe le bonjour durant une accalmie de choses urgente mais ça na pas été fait ?


heureusement pour le moral il y a la boulangerie Poujauran


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2004)

Salut nato ! ... je trouve que le vert te va très bien ce matin !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2004)

Salut Nephou ! ... allez ! bon glandage !!!


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut nato ! ... je trouve que le vert te va très bien ce matin !!!!



J'avais demandé une version marguerite, ou coquelicot, mais ils n'avaient plus que ça en rayon à ma taille...


----------



## macelene (6 Mai 2004)

Du Sud aussi, tout va bien, le soleil est de retour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Bonjour tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 belle journée et bon chemin de vie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 
Par la fenêtre  tout va bien


----------



## Luc G (6 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut Luc ! J'espère que t'as bien dormi cette nuit parce que ce soir c'est ton tour de balayer la tranche !!!



Tu me dis ça parce que tu as peur d'avoir du mal à digérer tes frites. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais je te signale que tu t'es fourvoyé dans ton agenda : c'est à toi. Non mais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS. En fait, je mime une scène que j'ai bien connu à la Cité U, il y a quelques ères géologiques. J'avais 2 copains étudiants en droit qui logaient dans le même couloir de cité U que moi (en fait quasiment tous les gens du couloir étaient venus s'installer là pour être ensemble, bonjour l'ambiance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Et donc ces deux étudiants, très bosseurs mais de préférence les 15 derniers jours avant l'examen avaient décidé d'augmenter la productivité et de mettre en oeuvre des techniques de management modernes, surtout le matin. En résumé, les cours à 8h, inutile d'y aller à 2, un seul suffit. Ils nous ont fait une belle apologie de la chose et on démarré leur "réforme". ça a du durer 15 jours et j'ai encore dans la tête le malencontreux incident qui a mis fin à cette innovation pédagogique :

8h du mat, dans le couloir : on entend traîner des pieds dans le couloir puis frapper à une porte : "Hé, Bruce, c'est l"heure d'aller en cours - t'es pas fou, c'est ton tour - arrête de rêver, c'est le tien - ça va pas ! - en tous cas, moi, j'y vais pas - ben moi nons plus, non mais !"

Traînement de savates dans le couloir, une porte qui s'ouvre et qui se ferme. Le calme qui revient jusqu'à tard dans la matinée.

A partir de là, les cours du matin 8h ont été radiés des programmes de nos courageux révolutionnaires (qui, par ailleurs ont été brillamment reçu en fin d'année malgré leurs collègues qui leur disaient 1 semaine avant l'exam : "de toutes façons, vous le passez pas, non, l'exam. Ce n'est pas la peine, vous n'avez aucune chance.")

Bon, j'arrête, je sens que je vais me faire des amis chez les enseignants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (parce que j'en ai d'autres du même tonneau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Mai 2004)

Salut tout le monde, aujourd'hui c'est 4 heures de devoir de maths


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont sérieux, ces jeunes maintenant. Je me rappelle très bien l'épreuve de philo du bac : la philo telle qu'on la faisait ne me plaisait pas. Alors le jour du bac, j'ai rendu ma copie pile 1h après le début. Les 2 profs ont commencé à discuter entre eux : "il est obligatoire qu'ils restent au moins 1 heure, quelle heure il est ? - 9h 1 - Alors on ne peut pas l'empêcher de partir"


Pour un bac blanc t'es obligé de rester trois heures, mais tu penses bien que les trois quarts de la salle sont sortis au bout de trois heures pile.



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et si tu lui files un Koudboul ?????


Je suis pour la non violence


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

Salut Dark ! Salut tout le monde ! Bonne journée !


----------



## Grug (7 Mai 2004)

bon, moi je vais me recoucher













bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Sir (7 Mai 2004)

Coucouuu a tous


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mai 2004)

Bonne journée à tous.
Aujourd'hui, ça risque d'être "le jour le plus long" pour ma petite personne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




C'est donc une bonne journée qui s'annonce.


----------



## Sir (7 Mai 2004)

Pourquoi Mr Fouguenne ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

Salut Grug, Sir et Paul ... et une excellente journée !!!


----------



## Luc G (7 Mai 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, moi je vais me recoucher
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et voilà, un qui veut casser le moral à tout le monde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salut tout le monde, beau soleil ici (y a pas de raison que je ne me défoule pas, moi aussi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

PS. TheBig, je voulais t'envoyer des frites par la poste pour te consoler de celles que tu as manqué hier mais la postière n'était pas d'accord : la moutarde lui est montée au nez : "vous commencez à me chauffer", qu'elle m'a dit, de fait elle commençait à bouillir. Elle avait du rancir trop longtemps derrière son guichet. J'ai préféré laisser tomber, les frites n'auraient pas été bonnes.


----------



## ginette107 (7 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde, aujourd'hui c'est 4 heures de devoir de maths



Bonjour à tous , moi ce matin c'est 1h30  sur La Mémoire, des phénomènes, des théories


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

Salut Luc ! Bonjour Ginette ! ... bon courage pour cette journée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps pour Luc : euh ! c'est l'intention qui compte - merci Luc - malheureusement, mon estomac se fiche des intentions lui !!!


----------



## Nephou (7 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à tous une journée pleine de promesses et demm mais bon normalement ce soir cest fini.

P.S. : je déteste powerpoint


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

Salut Nephou !!! et bonne journée !


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mai 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## Lio70 (8 Mai 2004)

En ce samedi matin pluvieux, je vous souhaite un excellent week-end! Aujourd'hui est un autre grand jour dans mon switch Mac: je vais acheter un routeur ADSL WiFi Linksys et une carte Airport Extreme pour mon iBook. Miam miam!

Je me demande combien de réseaux mal sécurisés je vais détecter dans le voisinage...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mai 2004)

Bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grand soleil ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon courage pour tes aventures Wifi Lio70 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et tu nous tiens nous au courant


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mai 2004)

Bonjour Roberto non waterproof et junior le bavucheur


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2004)

*oui, déjà un an que je traîne ici *










et bonne journée aux lève tard


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *oui, déjà un an que je traîne ici *


Joyeux MacGanniversaire alors


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux MacGanniversaire alors



*merci Dark*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2004)

...une excellente journée à tout le monde ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci pour la bonne humeur qui pète partout sur le forum !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... ça fait du bien !


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2004)

tu a gagné un beau joujou


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a gagné un beau joujou


Arf !!! ça doit dépoter !!!!!


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2004)

encore faut-il que tu arrive jusqu'a la porte


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore faut-il que tu arrive jusqu'a la porte



Qu'est ce qui t'arrive Mackie?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pas de faute et en plus une tournure de phrase inhabituelle chez les vendeurs de Casimirs...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée a tous, je vous salue bien bas du fond de la réa. M'en fout de bosser il fait un temps de chiottes


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qui t'arrive Mackie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ca change


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca change



Ouais... en plus y rien au ciné en ce moment... autant bosser, ca fait rentrer des brouzoufs...


----------



## Lio70 (8 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> SALUT LIO70, SALUT TIBOMONG4 ! Pas d'effet de bold ou d'italique, j'ai le p'tit qui occupe mon bras gauche


Et bien... bisou au p'tit si je peux me permettre! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beuh, j'ai pas encore mon réseau sans fil!. J'ai acheté la carte Airport mais il y avait rupture de stock des routeurs Linksys dans tous les magasins d'informatique que j'ai visités et aussi dans les boutiques Belgacom. Ce sera pour plus tard! Et je n'ai détecté aucun réseau dans le voisinage. Mais ça ne m'étonne qu'à moitié; je me disais bien que je croisais tant de personnes âgées dans l'ascenseur. Elles sont vraisemblablement moins branchées...


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Mai 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté la carte Airport mais il y avait rupture de stock des routeurs Linksys dans tous les magasins d'informatique que j'ai visités et aussi dans les boutiques Belgacom. Ce sera pour plus tard!


Je me suis dit pareil avec mon iPod mini mais là ça commence à l'énerver de poireaute.


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2004)

Il fait un temps superbe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais bon, comme je vous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je veux bien partager les doux rayons de soleil qui rentrent dans ma maison


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mai 2004)

Bonjour Macelene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soleil et ciel bleu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2004)

Bon dimanche à Toutes et Tous et gros bisous aux mamans belges dont c'est la fête aujourd'hui !!!


----------



## sylko (9 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bon dimanche à Toutes et Tous et gros bisous aux mamans belges dont c'est la fête aujourd'hui !!!



Bon dimanche à tout le monde et bisous à toutes les filles, non mais...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

Ayé ! C'est lundi ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... tidju, j'ai beau essayer aujourd'hui, mais j'ai pas trop le moral ... faudra que je me secoue un peu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais cela ne m'empechera pas de vous souhaiter de tout coeur une belle et excellente journée !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Mai 2004)

Moi aussi fatigué, en plus j'ai rêvé du Bac, à un mois des épreuves, ça promet


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

Salut Dark ! et excellente journée pour toi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'en fais pas ... ça va aller !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : de toutes manières, même si tu rates, t'es toujours mon légataire universel ... avec 8.000 posts de plus à ton compteur, tu pourras voir venir un petit temps !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Mai 2004)

Oui mais quand-même, je préférerais me débrouiller par moi-même et garder les 8000 posts comme une sécurité D


----------



## Luc G (10 Mai 2004)

Salut les tombés du lit, bon courage à TheBig et à ses proches. Pour Dark, t'en fais pas pour tes rêves : ça ne veut strictement rien dire, du moins rien qui soit directement lié au sujet du rêve.

T'as qu'à demander à Roberto : il rêve de Monica toutes les nuits mais pour la réalité, bernique !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2004)

Salut TheBig, Dark et Luc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pluie hier, pluie aujourd'hui et jamais deux sans trois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mais... bonne journée à toutes et tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

Salut Luc ! Salut Lemmy ! Passez une excellente journée !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'à demander à Roberto : il rêve de Monica toutes les nuits mais pour la réalité, bernique !


Comme dans la chanson : ..."il rêve tellement fort que les draps s'en souviennent !" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sacré Roberto va !


----------



## Luc G (10 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Salut TheBig, Dark et Luc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ici aujourd'hui, ça sent l'humide mais hier il faisait beau, j'en ai profité pour aller revoir des églises romanes (y avait pas de grillade prévue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## sylko (10 Mai 2004)

Aujourd'hui, chez moi, c'est l'inverse... pour changer!

Dég le week-end et beau le lundi!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Haut les coeurs et bonne semaine à tout le monde!


----------



## Nephou (10 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à tous

et pour zebig jai dégotté un 4X4 de derrière les fayots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




une version étroite spéciale trottoirs


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> et pour zebig jai dégotté un 4X4 de derrière les fayots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tidju ! doit être vachement dangereux à conduire ce truc-là ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... z'avez vu la tête du gars derrière le volant !!!


----------



## macelene (10 Mai 2004)

à tous .  *il faut profiter, nous sommes en train de vivre les journées à rallonge de temps.*





Alors bonne semaine à  *tutti li bella ragazza i li sigñori  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

un plein de courage à tous


----------



## Luc G (10 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tidju ! doit être vachement dangereux à conduire ce truc-là ...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as pas reconnu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est le Arico jeune quand il faisait du théâtre au patronage. Là, c'est dans "Don Quichotte à Drancy". Il se sert encore du plat à barbe qu'il a sur la tête pour préparer les omelettes (quand il revient bredouille de la pêche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

Excellente journée à Toutes et Tous !!! ... soleil radieux et coeur léger !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : moi, c'est la soirée qui a été nase !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Toute innocemment, ma femme me demande hier soir : "est-ce que tes ptéros ont un hobby ... une passion ?????" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Conscient du danger qu'une réponse mal adaptée serait susceptible de générer, je tourne ma langue sept fois dans ma propre bouche avant de réfléchir à un hobby tout ce qu'il y a de plus banal, d'ordinaire et, avec un grand sourire aux lèvres j'annonce : "Ben oui ! elles sont folles de maquettes !!!"...
Tidju qu'est-ce que j'ai ramassé sur la tronche !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais qu'ai-je donc dit de nase ?????????


----------



## sylko (11 Mai 2004)

Bonne journée à tout le monde!

Dur,dur, d'aller bosser avec une journée pareille...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Sacré contraste avec le week-end dernier!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

Purée sylko ! Quel paysage !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour que tu sois conscient de ton bonheur, je t'envoie une photo de ce que je vois par ma fenêtre à l'instant (y'a 5 minutes) ...


----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2004)

Pour te consoler un peu, TheBig :
- il faut que je sorte de mon bureau pour voir le Canigou enneigé
- de toutes façons, aujourd'hui, c'est gris et on ne voit pas grand-chose.

Bonjour à tous les matutinaux. Ceux qui n'ont rien à faire peuvent toujours lire "Mardi" de Herman Melville : l'auteur de "Moby Dick" vous emmènera à travers les îles du Pacifique pour une épopée au long cours.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

Salut Luc ! Excellente journée pour toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bof ! faut se dire que demain sera un autre jour !!!


----------



## bebert (11 Mai 2004)

Bonjour ! Je vous souhaite très bonne journée de travail et de nasitude !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

Salut bebert et excellente journée pour toi aussi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...faudrait vraiment qu'on invente une fête de la nasiveté !!!


----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut bebert et excellente journée pour toi aussi !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



à mon avis, c'est tous les jours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faudrait faire une chanson :

_Il est nase et débile autant
Chantons tous son avènement... etc. etc._


----------



## Nephou (11 Mai 2004)

Jour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je viens de mettre en ligne un super communiqué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si quelquun peut me faire un abstract que je sache ce que je publie sur airliquide.com 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jai bien envie dêtre nase aujourdhui


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> jai bien envie dêtre nase aujourdhui


Salut Nephou ! et une excellente journée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bienvenue parmi les nases !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS : N.A.S.E.S. ... un beau titre pour une série TV !!!


----------



## Nephou (11 Mai 2004)

quel naze êtes-vous donc ?




finalement je me demande si jaurais pas mieux fait de poster ça dans _réagissez_ ou les forums techniques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_Édith : mais qui a foutu le s à côté du d ?_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> quel naze êtes-vous donc ?


Un jour, j'ai donné ma définition perso du "nase" :

Le nase est celui qui traverse la vie comme on traverse une plaine de jeux : en sautant dans les flaques et en faisant attention de ne pas attraper la balançoire dans la tronche... il ne va jamais tout droit, conscient que le meilleur chemin entre deux points n'est certainement pas la ligne droite, mais bien la ligne brisée ou la ligne courbe qui perturbe et trouble le destin...
Le nase s'émerveille de tout et de rien, même de l'eau qui sort du robinet lorsqu'il l'actionne !
On peut toujours compter sur le nase parce que, dans sa tête, il croit toujours pouvoir compter sur les autres et quand il se trompe il est tout malheureux...
Le nase a le regard un peu "perdu" de ceux qui ne savent pas ce qu'ils font sur cette terre ... leut utilité est justement d'être inutile...
Lorsqu'il effeuille une marguerite, le nase se contente de compter les pétales et ne les arrache pas ... comme il n'est pas doué pour le calcul, il tombe toujours sur "à la folie" et ça le rend heureux !
On ne trouve jamais de nases au sommet d'une quelconque hiérarchie ... en effet, le nase se fait allègrement piétinier par tout ce qui bouge ou réfléchit...
Le nase est un piètre architecte qui au lieu de construire des murs, ne sait faire que des ponts...
Non, le nase n'est pas débile ... mais même s'il l'était, il s'en ficherait éperdument...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mai 2004)

Bonjour les nases, un peu, beaucoup, à la folie


----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Un jour, j'ai donné ma définition perso du "nase" :
> 
> Le nase est celui qui traverse la vie comme on traverse une plaine de jeux : en sautant dans les flaques et en faisant attention de ne pas attraper la balançoire dans la tronche... il ne va jamais tout droit, conscient que le meilleur chemin entre deux points n'est certainement pas la ligne droite, mais bien la ligne brisée ou la ligne courbe qui perturbe et trouble le destin...
> Le nase s'émerveille de tout et de rien, même de l'eau qui sort du robinet lorsqu'il l'actionne !
> ...














Et pour en revenir à ce que tu dis au début sur la façon de traverser, de mon côté, j'ai toujours préférer "parcourir" que "traverser".

Sinon, pour une "vraie" définition du nase, on peut en trouver d'autres, et avec des photos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : Ici c'est la variété *RNase* avec les grosses boules sur le côté.

_La figure ci-dessous montre la structure de la séquence 5-14 de la RNAse H, avec les atomes de la chaîne principale en petites boules et ceux des chaînes latérales en grosses boules._


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> _La figure ci-dessous montre la structure de la séquence 5-14 de la RNAse H, avec les atomes de la chaîne principale en petites boules et ceux des chaînes latérales en grosses boules._








 Euh ! je fais partie de la chaîne principale alors !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mai 2004)

La boule jaune qui est-ce?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La boule jaune qui est-ce?


Un égaré du Tour de France peut-être ???


----------



## Nephou (11 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La boule jaune qui est-ce?


la queue de Cubitus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_cest malin ; maintenant jimagine zebig en gros chien blanc à queue jaune_


----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2004)

En bas à gauche, on reconnait bien Nato, avec les yeux rouges vu qu'il a fait la bringue tout le week-end et ne s'en est pas encore remis.


----------



## bebert (11 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! je fais partie de la chaîne principale alors !!!



Donc c'est toi qui a les petites boules !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Donc c'est toi qui a les petites boules !


C'est ça ! Insiste bien !!! Enfonce la plaie dans le couteau pendant que t'y es !!!


----------



## bebert (11 Mai 2004)

Tiens, prend ça, ça te remontera le moral :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, prend ça, ça te remontera le moral :


Arrrrffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















ps : il faut absolument que j'en trouve une boîte !!!


----------



## Nephou (11 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrrffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pourquoi ???, tas un problème de glande(s) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




`


mais je laisse la parole à queztal et jpmiss (qui doivent avoir des souvenirs quand meme)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ???, tas un problème de glande(s)
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 T'en fais pour moi ... je suis un excellent glandeur !!! je dirais même un maître es-glandage !!!


----------



## Nephou (11 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> T'en fais pour moi ... je suis un excellent glandeur !!! je dirais même un maître es-glandage !!!



un maître au gland dâge certain ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> un maître au gland dâge certain ?


Arfff !!!


----------

